# car-fi



## oakleyguy89

What kind of car do you guys drive? I drive a t-top 1992 nissan nx2000. Not the best looking car around, but it gets alot of looks since its the only one in my town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nothing done on it except for having the tranny rebuilt. Really fun car! Its my favorite car out of the ones I use to have (1998 eclipse spyder, 2002 dodge neon, 1998 ford f150). It handles amazing and is very fast. Love taking it up in the mountains on the twisties and bendies.


----------



## ricksome

Be careful on those corners....My car....Schwinn Single Speed!


----------



## baxbunny

2008 Golf GTI mkIV 4 door.
 Got the 18" rims instead of 17" regular.
 Way too much torque at low rpm... took me a week to get used to it


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *baxbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2008 Golf GTI mkIV 4 door.
 Got the 18" rims instead of 17" regular.
 Way too much torque at low rpm... took me a week to get used to it_

 

Nice, I like the golf gtis. I had to get used to my nx because it has alot of torque as well.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I liked the Gti when I test drove one last year.

 I drive my beloved 95 black Miata to work everyday. Needs a new top though, I'm really pushing the one thats on right now.
 I use an 08 Mazda 3 for everything else.


----------



## CrazyRay

This is my baby!
 A 1979 MGB Roadster (Brooklands Green).
 I am the original owner, the car is all original, unrestored and never been in the rain. 
 28,450 original miles!

 First place winner at every show I attend.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jilgiljongiljing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I liked the Gti when I test drove one last year.

 I drive my beloved 95 black Miata to work everyday. Needs a new top though, I'm really pushing the one thats on right now.
 I use an 08 Mazda 3 for everything else._

 

Nice, I like miatas. The nx2000 was miatas rival. "The NX2000, with its light weight, stiff chassis, and limited-slip differential, was considered one of the best-handling front-wheel-drive cars of the time. In 1992, Road & Track magazine included the NX2000 in a test of the world's best handling cars against such competition as the Acura NSX, Porsche 911, Nissan 300ZX, Mazda Miata, and Lotus Elan."-taken off wikipedia.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Beautiful show car crazyray.


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks oakleyguy89!


----------



## oakleyguy89

What kind of car is it might I ask?


----------



## CrazyRay

oakleyguy89, it is a 1979 MGB roadster.
 The color (or should I say colour because it is British after all) is Brooklands Green.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Oh okay, I thought it kinda looked like a '70s jag. Never heard of MGB. Nice looking car for being how old it is


----------



## CrazyRay

Sadly yes.
 MG was founded in 1924.
 The last MG was made on October 22, 1980.


----------



## whiteleaf

Mini cooper "john cooper works" model

 Quick, super super fun, turns some heads.

 Any Top Gear Fans here????


----------



## whiteleaf

Mini cooper "john cooper works" model

 Quick, super super fun, turns some heads.

 Any Top Gear Fans here????

 Edit: ... why did it post twice....


----------



## kevinvisionm

why do you guys recommend for a high school student with around 5 thousands? Btw, I prefer sedan 4d. Thanks


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinvisionm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why do you guys recommend for a high school student with around 5 thousands? Btw, I prefer sedan 4d. Thanks_

 


 1994+ BMW 325i


----------



## kevinvisionm

i loves bmws but the insurance and maintain fee is too high compare to japanese car? What do you guys think about huyndai, kia?? i found pretty good 06s, 07s model around 5k


----------



## whiteleaf

anything european and cool from about 1998-2006 you can get for under 5k.

 Personally I like audi, bmw, and mercedes for that time period. (all german, hey the germans make good stuff )

 uhh....your request is too vague, even for me, and put my love for cars over my love for music and headphones. 

 Give me more description and limits and I'll get you a good set down the model, year, color, you name it.

 But no matter what you do, check how many miles it has done, it is very important for insurance and maintainance. if it's over 100k miles run away, I don't care if it's a Ferrari or an MG, GET AWAY


----------



## appophylite

At the end of last year, I was driving a '95 4dr 4x4 Suzuki Sidekick.

 This year, I'm driving an '09 Jeep Wrangler Sahara.


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *baxbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2008 Golf GTI mkIV 4 door.
 Got the 18" rims instead of 17" regular.
 Way too much torque at low rpm... took me a week to get used to it_

 

~200 lb/ft is way too much?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinvisionm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why do you guys recommend for a high school student with around 5 thousands? Btw, I prefer sedan 4d. Thanks_

 

Get something old and easy to work on. Something like a late 1960s Ford Galaxie 500 convertible had be had around there.

 They're a snap to wrench on, parts are dead cheap and you'll have an awesome time tooling around with your friends and the top down.


----------



## craiglester

wow.. what's the insurance on a 325i for a high schooler run these days? well over the 5K purchase price I'd imagine


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_~200 lb/ft is way too much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe if you're coming from something like a Civic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More likely, it's a torque steer issue. Upengined FWD cars with decent amounts of torque often run into that problem since manufacturers try to skimp costs by not making the proper modifications needed to compensate for the additional torque.

 Driver of a 2009 Subie WRX here. Before that, had a 2002 Nissan Maxima with the absurd levels of torque steer that plagued that generation of VQ35 Nissans.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinvisionm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i loves bmws but the insurance and maintain fee is too high compare to japanese car? What do you guys think about huyndai, kia?? i found pretty good 06s, 07s model around 5k_

 

Assuming that's a hard limit with little money to pour into repairs later on, I'd look into a MY2004 or later Hyundai Elantra. Stick if possible. They're reliable, practical, reasonably entertaining, and an all round decent choice. Plus you should still have a few years of warranty coverage left.


----------



## craiglester

Nic car Ray, blame the us govt for those hideous black bumpers they made you guys have.. bleh.. the chrome ones were so much more in keeping with the original design. My friend has a MGB V8, mind you the lucky bugger also has an MG A that he won in a newspaper giveaway.. lucky devil


----------



## mrarroyo

ray that is an awesome story on the MGB! My first car ever was an used 1967 MGB in British Racing Green, boy it was a lot of fun. Currently I drive the following.


----------



## SactoMan101

I myself drive a 1998 Honda Civic HX CVT coupe. I get 31-35 mpg depending on how fast I drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I am seriously considering getting a 2010 Honda Fit Sport automatic, though.


----------



## whiteleaf

i recommend against the honda fit, test drove one...yea not good.

 Weak, so its slow, too much body roll, so it's not exactly fun to drive. The salesman even recommended against it, said get the new civic or new accord. 

 The fit is kinda cool though

 Go for: 09 scion xb, or xd, 09 civic (coupe of sedan doesn't matter) but the the sporty one. 09 subaru impreza, 09 ford taurus (looks incredible, haven't driven yet), 09 mini cooper, 10 VW golf ( or step up to gti) these are incredible fun and good looking.

 There's a lot more out there than the Fit for that kinda money, or just a tid bit more.


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks for the compliments!
 Here is a photo of last weeks drive with my buddy’s 1963 Triumph TR4.
 As you can see, I just installed new Dayton wire wheels.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

How do you like the 370, Miguel? I've got one on my possibilities list but I am reading some not so favorable long term reviews on transmission/clutch durability and NVH.

 I'm oddly shaped (6'3" with a 30" inseam so all of my height is above the waist--6'7" wingspan) and the 370 is one of the two cars in that class that I fit in (Mustang is the other). Even though I like the looks of the 370 better and it handles better, I think a Mustang might be in my future because of what I've read about the Nissan but I'd like to hear what you have to say.

 Richard


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Ah i love that MGB, I would really like to get my hands on one of those classics as my next car. But I need a house with a garage first


----------



## lotus5five

Miata. NA - Original series '89-'97 THE best. Simplicity. 5 speed manual. Imagine....no cruise control, power windows or power locks. Yes it has A/C (never use) but not by my choice. Bot it used.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Sweet Z miguel


----------



## gevorg

E46


----------



## chesebert

E39; I still dig my angel eyes


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gevorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E46 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nice drives indeed. On my WTB list...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you like the 370, Miguel? I've got one on my possibilities list but I am reading some not so favorable long term reviews on transmission/clutch durability and NVH.

 I'm oddly shaped (6'3" with a 30" inseam so all of my height is above the waist--6'7" wingspan) and the 370 is one of the two cars in that class that I fit in (Mustang is the other). Even though I like the looks of the 370 better and it handles better, I think a Mustang might be in my future because of what I've read about the Nissan but I'd like to hear what you have to say.

 Richard_

 

Hi Richard, I really like the 370Z. Not as fast as my 04 Vette but fast enough (plus in base form about $13,000 cheaper). Sadly my car has less than 2,100 miles so no issues so far, I suggest you read up on: Nissan 370Z Forum

 I am a member there w/ the same user-name. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E39; I still dig my angel eyes_

 

I like the E39 wagons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sedans are nice too but I'm a sucked for a Bimmer wagon.


----------



## endless402

2009 328i 
 only cause bmw is doing good deals during the recession


----------



## pedalhead

Nice MGB there, CrazyRay. I've had a couple of MGs, a 1972 Midget (round wheel arches, lovely thing), and a 1976 MGB GT. Neither in as good condition as yours though! Ironically, the British weather means that many of the better examples are elsewhere in the world.

 These days, I've got one of these...











 ...and I just picked up my new baby last week....


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Very cool looking car, the license plate on the front totally ruins it for me though


----------



## pedalhead

Yeah it's a pity our UK plates have to be on both back & front, and are so huge . Btw this is the limited edition Alfa 159, from the latest Bond film. The baddies are driving them (or similar ones at least) at the start of the film. I think they get crashed a bit!


----------



## darcyb62

My wheels...


----------



## Homeless

I drive an orange 06 JEEP TJ sport...it's still on the original rubber, but once they need to be replaced the JEEP goes up and the tires get bigger!


----------



## cyberspyder

1991 Nissan R32 GT-R


----------



## ford2

I still live and drive in the days of Fast With Class.There is no need for names,a classic is a classic, end of story.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice MGB there, CrazyRay. I've had a couple of MGs, a 1972 Midget (round wheel arches, lovely thing), and a 1976 MGB GT. Neither in as good condition as yours though! Ironically, the British weather means that many of the better examples are elsewhere in the world.







 [/IMG]_

 

Thanks for the compliment pedalhead!
 Nice looking Alfa you got there!!!


----------



## Shinjuu

My 2001 Land Rover Discovery II, love it to death. Offroading in it is a blast. An expensive hobby, but I love it. 
















 Before that, the last vehicle I owned was a 1998 Mitsubishi 3000 GT, sadly it was totaled, thanks to idiots on the road.


----------



## Planar_head

I'm gonna ask -- How does that MR-S handle, pe*d*alhead?


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm gonna ask -- How does that MR-S handle, petalhead?_

 

Well, pe*t*alhead is probably a good name for my wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway, the MR2 is lowered with TTE springs & handles really flat. It's an absolute blast through the twisty stuff, with predictable oversteer when you want it. I've had it for 4 years, since new, and it's going next month. I'll really miss her, but she's so impractical & I have two kids now, so the Alfa makes a lot more sense. If I had the money I'd keep her, bolt on a turbo & keep her for track days.


----------



## Bones13

2009 BMW 128i - black

 I did own a 1991 BRG Miata. I had even installed a supercharger. It was a blast, but once the third kid was born, I needed more space.


----------



## Al4x

toyota celica vvtli 03 plate, a shame i didnt have more money or live in the US or both :/


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, pe*t*alhead is probably a good name for my wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway, the MR2 is lowered with TTE springs & handles really flat. It's an absolute blast through the twisty stuff, with predictable oversteer when you want it. I've had it for 4 years, since new, and it's going next month. I'll really miss her, but she's so impractical & I have two kids now, so the Alfa makes a lot more sense. If I had the money I'd keep her, bolt on a turbo & keep her for track days._

 

Cool, too bad it has to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or that it doesn't have three seats)

 Oh, I blame late night posting for that critical misspell


----------



## Gain

My Mazda


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1991 Nissan R32 GT-R_

 

Lets see this


----------



## oakleyguy89

Nice little MR2 Spyder you got there pedalhead if I was to ever get another convertible that would be my next one


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shinjuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 2001 Land Rover Discovery II, love it to death. Offroading in it is a blast. An expensive hobby, but I love it. 
















 Before that, the last vehicle I owned was a 1998 Mitsubishi 3000 GT, sadly it was totaled, thanks to idiots on the road.









_

 

My friend had a mint vr-4 with about 12k origional miles on it, and then one day on the freeway someone merged into his lane without checking the blind spots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then another friend with a talon tsi got mad because some guy in a porsche just sped by and flipped him off with the top down so he raced the porsche. The porsche cut him off then slammed the break because the car around the corner was doing the speedlimit. Needless to say, my friend lost control and hit a telephone pole at about 70mph. I had a bad feeling and so I stayed back, good thing I did. He was lucky to walk away from the wreck without anything but a bruise or so.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Heres some pics of my car




















 This is a pic of my uncles 2007 STI when he first got it


----------



## MD1032

If I ever get a car that glows underneath like that, you all have my permission to take away my driver's license.

 I drive a '98 Civic DX that is unfortunately neither fast nor furious. It's not too bad, but it's only a glimpse of my last car, my '97 Civic LX. That car was in perfect shape, it had all the bells and whistles, ran amazing, then I was driving one day in Christiansburg and it was totaled (by a woman, of course) in a situation I had no control over. It was a sad day because I knew I would never have that car back. The only replacement manual transmission Civic we could find in our area was a '98 Civic DX that was sitting in a guy's yard. As a result, it has some severe sun damage on the roof and the underside's pretty rusted. It runs well, but I really miss having a trunk light, power windows, a button to unlock all of the doors, and many other normal features.

 The best feature of these cars is the mileage. My record is 42.6 MPG on the highway. Considering the car's cost ($3700), I believe this is one of the best value used cars on the market in terms of cost to maintain, gas consumption, and initial cost. My only recommendation would be to get the LX and make sure it's in good condition.

 If I could have any regular sedan today, I'd probably choose one of the newer Fords or a European car, not a Honda, because man, these new Civics suck compared to the old ones! My grampa's SEL Ford Focus is one of the best manual transmission cars I've ever driven. It runs extremely smooth, has excellent low-end torque, and just absolutely shifts like a dream, plus it's got every bell and whistle you can possibly imagine.






 If I could have any sports car today, I'd likely choose the 2010 Shelby Mustang, believe it or not. I think they're really sweet, look and sound awesome, really, I think Dodge, Ford, and Chevrolet all did an excellent job remaking the Challenger, Mustang, and Camaros of old... I like the old muscle cars myself.


----------



## revolink24

Getting a new turbo on the Mazdaspeed6 today, old one blew its seals.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I ever get a car that glows underneath like that, you all have my permission to take away my driver's license.

 I drive a '98 Civic DX that is unfortunately neither fast nor furious. It's not too bad, but it's only a glimpse of my last car, my '97 Civic LX. That car was in perfect shape, it had all the bells and whistles, ran amazing, then I was driving one day in Christiansburg and it was totaled (by a woman, of course) in a situation I had no control over. It was a sad day because I knew I would never have that car back. The only replacement manual transmission Civic we could find in our area was a '98 Civic DX that was sitting in a guy's yard. As a result, it has some severe sun damage on the roof and the underside's pretty rusted. It runs well, but I really miss having a trunk light, power windows, a button to unlock all of the doors, and many other normal features.

 The best feature of these cars is the mileage. My record is 42.6 MPG on the highway. Considering the car's cost ($3700), I believe this is one of the best value used cars on the market in terms of cost to maintain, gas consumption, and initial cost. My only recommendation would be to get the LX and make sure it's in good condition.

 If I could have any regular sedan today, I'd probably choose one of the newer Fords or a European car, not a Honda, because man, these new Civics suck compared to the old ones! My grampa's SEL Ford Focus is one of the best manual transmission cars I've ever driven. It runs extremely smooth, has excellent low-end torque, and just absolutely shifts like a dream, plus it's got every bell and whistle you can possibly imagine.







 If I could have any sports car today, I'd likely choose the 2010 Shelby Mustang, believe it or not. I think they're really sweet, look and sound awesome, really, I think Dodge, Ford, and Chevrolet all did an excellent job remaking the Challenger, Mustang, and Camaros of old... I like the old muscle cars myself._

 

What about a focus SVT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My stepdad has one, I cant remember the year 03-05. Its got a short throw shifter, All wheel brembo discs, aftermarket supercharger and pulley kit, recarro 4-point harness seats, aftermarket exhaust, 74lb fuel injectors, aftermarket MAS, etc... Can't remember how many PSI hes running but its got a ton of torque and hp. Sinks you in the seat and you cant even bend forward in the seat when the cars accelerating.


----------



## bizkit

My daily beater:










 My canyon beater:


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My daily beater:
http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/s...icture416s.jpg

http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/s.../P1012393s.jpg

 My canyon beater:
http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/s...1/P1012301.jpg_

 

Sweet!
 Bet those get you around those Afghan (Afghanistan) roads...


----------



## bizkit

ha..... I wish


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My daily beater:

 My canyon beater:_

 

Wow nice. My cars are scared of your cars.


----------



## jfindon

Just picked it up today, I've been wanting one of these for over 10 years.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked it up today, I've been wanting one of these for over 10 years.
_

 

Love RX-7's but quick get a book on how to rebuild them so that way you don't need to pay out your ass every 60k miles.


----------



## cyberspyder

Rx7's costs more to maintain than my GTR...damnnnnn hope you have a reserve budget saved up somewhere.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked it up today, I've been wanting one of these for over 10 years.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/...66b95dd7_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2688/...9093bee3_o.jpg_

 

Really nice looking RX-7. Congratulations!


----------



## dhaninugraha

I share my daily driver with my mom; a '07 Suzuki APV.
 I'm getting either a used '05-'06 Toyota Yaris or a brand new Kawasaki Ninja 250, hopefully soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 past rides: '89 Benz 300E, '96 Benz C180, '92 BMW 318i, '84 Benz 280E, '07 Honda CBR150R


----------



## The_X

[Stupid forum double-post]


----------



## The_X

Apologies for the obnoxious F&F angle! My parents got me this when I transferred to my state university which is tuition-free. However, it's not as nice as it looks in this picture anymore. It was in a mild hail storm over the summer and, well, I'm not impressed with Hondas' body ding resistance. It's still a super-reliable and fun to drive car though!

 Does anyone know if there are good options to get out a whole bunch of hailstone dings?


----------



## Pincher

2007 Honda Fit, number #886 off the line for North America. (Honda Jazz in the rest of the world)


----------



## Raez

My father drives a Range Rover Supercharged. He used to drive an E63, before that a G55 AMG, BMW M5, and a couple of Porsches. He's looking at a 2010 Turbo.


----------



## jfindon




----------



## MD1032

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oakleyguy89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about a focus SVT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My stepdad has one, I cant remember the year 03-05. Its got a short throw shifter, All wheel brembo discs, aftermarket supercharger and pulley kit, recarro 4-point harness seats, aftermarket exhaust, 74lb fuel injectors, aftermarket MAS, etc... Can't remember how many PSI hes running but its got a ton of torque and hp. Sinks you in the seat and you cant even bend forward in the seat when the cars accelerating._

 

Well Top Gear liked that car when they reviewed it, so it can't be that bad. Honestly, the whole "ricer" and associated modification thing has never appealed to me because it reminds me of the idiots who live around me in New Jersey who feel the need to take perfectly good Civics like mine and mod the heck out of them to extract that extra 10-15 HP, as if it's going to make a real difference besides the difference in their wallets. My mom's 2001 Honda Odyssey (a minivan) with its V6, could easily kick the @$$ of half the modified Civics on the road today.

 I'm not sure why, but I have an affection for Mustangs (except the ugly, horrible ones made from the 80's up until recently). Most of them are terrible cars with horrible American reliability that could never possibly compete with any real sports car like a Corvette in any kind of race, but I just personally think cars like the one I posted above look and sound just _extremely good_...and the one thing they do have going for them is raw size and power that leaves absolutely nothing to question in terms of their ability to outrun the vast majority of cars on the road, especially ones with $5,000 in modifications and annoying, farty mufflers. Gah!


----------



## kevinvisionm

i'll buy my first car in a month or two. what's do you guys recommend? price is less than 10k. i dont like 2 doors (insurance rate, small), i dont like small car like prius, fit, rabbit,.. I'm looking at nissan altima, maxima, camry 2006, civic 2006, mitsubishi lancer, hyundai sonata 2006. Any thoughts? thanks


----------



## anetode

Maxima, or the Altima 3.5SE w/ the engine from the Maxima. Civics are pretty small and Camrys hold their value too well to be a great buy used


----------



## Gitbags

Nothing flash for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 My stepdad on the other hand......





 before that it was a land rover sport (awful car), BMW X5 (not much better, nice to drive though) and a BMW 528d (miss that one)


----------



## music_man

2 weeks ago i got a 2010 s65 and i am that jerk that drives 30 in the 65 lol. if you know about me and animals it's because i don't want to risk hitting an animal.

 btw, right now they will knock 10's of thousands off a car like that. so i am pretty happy.

 music_man


----------



## jh4db536

yes it has a 993 engine in the back.





 honestly cars dont give me a 'high' anymore. i was in a crazy supercharged vette z06 a few months ago - my sunglasses flew off my head when my friend gave it some gas it on an onramp....now that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i got to ride the new Vmax last month and that put a bigger smile on my face. you can get so much more performance per dollar on 2 wheels, it's addicting.


----------



## vo328

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oakleyguy89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heres some pics of my car_

 

I remember when I first test-drove an NX2000... black. Blew my mind. That was one of the best-handling FWD cars I've *ever* driven. Simply well balanced, and that limited slip diff really worked wonders. I remember it being well reviewed in the magazines at the time for handling performance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a BMW guy and have 2 3-series: a 328i E36 (heavily modified) and a 335i E90.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh4db536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes it has a 993 engine in the back.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...6/IMG_1219.jpg_

 

Porsche 914 and Honda RC51? Great pair of black toys indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I agree with you that you get so much more performance per $$ on 2 wheels. Acceleration wise few 4-wheels can match, regardless how much money you put in.


----------



## music_man

tuberoller had 2(i think) crazy vettes. a zo6 built and a lingenfelter. too bad he is no longer with us.

 i have a turbo and nitrous hayabusa! 900hp motorcycle! i cant even open it untill 4th. gear. so really 0-60 is moot. if you knew how old i am you would laugh yer but off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i aint sayin'

 music_man


----------



## mrarroyo

What happened to tuberoller?


----------



## music_man

he "went on to pursue other endeavors" he was a pretty cool guy around here.

 music_man


----------



## plaidplatypus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, pe*t*alhead is probably a good name for my wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway, the MR2 is lowered with TTE springs & handles really flat. It's an absolute blast through the twisty stuff, with predictable oversteer when you want it. I've had it for 4 years, since new, and it's going next month. I'll really miss her, but she's so impractical & I have two kids now, so the Alfa makes a lot more sense. If I had the money I'd keep her, bolt on a turbo & keep her for track days._

 

Who makes the hard top for the MR-S? I miss my first gen MR2 and really wanted the newest one but wanted a hard top. Anyone looking to buy a Mazda 3?


----------



## Get_Zwole

My avatar 2006 touring model 350z. Lots of bolt on mods, hopefully FI within a year or so.


----------



## melomaniac

today, saw two (2) Ford GTs, one parked, one rolling past it  that sight beat the assorted Bentleys and Ferraris infesting the scene (by the beach, of course).


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice 350Z, personally I like its overall looks over the 370Z.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice 350Z, personally I like its overall looks over the 370Z._

 

Thanks yeah i prefer it well over the 370. If they put the 3.7 and the new interior in the 350z body id trade in in a heartbeat. I thought about trading up but id rather just mod the hell out of mine and love the way it looks.


----------



## DeusEx

Any thoughts on the revised 2010 Cad SRX?


----------



## music_man

the problem with caddy is the fit,finish and materials are an insult for what they cost imo.

 you can run a cts up to $55,000. i think that is absurd. of course then they discount it $20k. i like the way they look but they just feel cheap. look at the fuzzy carpet in the trunk. in cars for that price i do think the details matter.

 an acura,lexus,bmw,mb,audi etc. is more car for your money in my opinion.

 however, the gmc suv's are nicer than caddys i think. i do kind of like the gmc's.

 music_man


----------



## mrarroyo

If I had the money I would trade my 370Z for a CTS w/ the Vette engine in a heartbeat!


----------



## music_man

oh yeah the one with the supercharged z06 engine! that one is ok lol. who cares if it blows it's own doors off then haha. really it is a bargain too. the zr1 is way more money and can't take your family to dinner!

 music_man


----------



## Chriscorv55

2007 Mini cooper S daily driver and weekend car: 2001 Corvette Z06, Torch Red with MTI heads and cam package+Bolt on goodies 487rwhp/432rwtq.


----------



## Mr.Sir

Some lovely cars here.

 The MGB is stunning. During the summer I helped a mechanic recover a 1965(?) MGB in red. It had only emerged from the barn about once a year and was in really nice condition. The owner asked me would I consider buying it but sadly there is no wa I could afford that.

 I get around in a 1991 Land Rover Defender. It is cold, leaky and slow but I'm strangely attached to it.


----------



## Kenix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I had the money I would trade my 370Z for a CTS w/ the Vette engine in a heartbeat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha most people would! The CTS-V is a huge step up from a 370Z in pretty much all categories in my opinion.


----------



## music_man

not the old one. must have the 2010. what is that,560bhp?

 music_man


----------



## Kenix

Oh yeah definitely. To be honest, I didn't know the first iteration of the CTS-V even existed before the current one came out and got rave reviews from everyone.


----------



## Equus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plaidplatypus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone looking to buy a Mazda 3?_

 

I actually just bought one. Mazda 3 SGT in graphite with far too many bells and whistles. Seeing as I was driving a 2000 Protege up until now, it's pretty fun.


----------



## music_man

shopping cart into my 2010 s65 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it does not matter if you got a new kia though. in a few months someone will spoil your party! i know no one will have pitty for me i don't expect any. a car is only new untill the minute you drive it off the showroom floor, i know this.

 took it to a high end bodyshop. they said they'd pull the dent and paint the entire door. the guy said "honestly this car will be worth a lot less with that much bodywork than it will be with the dent!". so thats that. the first of many to come! enjoy the ride!

 music_man


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_shopping cart into my 2010 s65 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it does not matter if you got a new kia though. in a few months someone will spoil your party! i know no one will have pitty for me i don't expect any. a car is only new untill the minute you drive it off the showroom floor, i know this.

 took it to a high end bodyshop. they said they'd pull the dent and paint the entire door. the guy said "honestly this car will be worth a lot less with that much bodywork than it will be with the dent!". so thats that. the first of many to come! enjoy the ride!

 music_man_

 

How fast was the cart going to cause enough damage to require "that much bodywork"?? I've had my car get hit by a cart but it's never caused more damage then what a little PDR could fix (If I could be bothered to get it done, which I can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## music_man

is there a diy pdr?

 i could try "dent busters". body shops always want to do what will make them the most money. at least this guy was honest. the dent is maybe 1/25" deep and 1/8" wide. indeed i drive the "anal" folks car and i guess i am being that way.

 music_man


----------



## skyline889

As long as the impact didn't break the clear coat, a good body shop should be able to just pull the dent out. Not sure what the damage would be for a Merc but for most cars I'd assume around $100-150. It's worth it for a new car, on a ten year old car like mine, not so much.


----------



## music_man

i will have to go out looking for a body shop that is not just trying to make a lot of money then. the issue is not really the $1,600 they wanted. it is doing that for such minor damage really ruins the value of the car. since any smart person then realises the car was painted on and must have been in a nice collision. only do that much work if it is actually needed and you have no choice. like if you got hit by another car or something.

 i will try dent busters though. they charge $85 for a dent like that and it takes 20 minutes while you wait. i just hope they are good enough not to go and break the clear coat!

 music_man


----------



## Equus

I had some PDR done to my last car, and the person who does it for you should be able to tell you with reasonable confidence if they can do it without damaging the paint. Some offer limited guarantees on their work, and the smart ones don't try to fix something that they think is risky.


----------



## music_man

i found a place that is going to fix it tuesday. it is $450. that is not high considering the car and that the damage is on "body line". this place is not going to pull it out with suction. they are going to take apart the interior to gain access to the rear of the panel. then they will bang it out with special tools. i saw i could buy a pro kit for $219 but i think that is better left to someone that knows how to use it!

 music_man


----------



## Equus

Heh...yeah...I watched the guy who came and took out the dents on my car, and it doesn't look like something I'd want to try without training and experience. Good luck on the repairs!


----------



## music_man

actually i got it done today for $175 lol. shopped around. they would not let me watch. obviously they don't want me to know what they are doing because i guess it is rather simple. they must not want people finding that out so they can do it themselves and ruin their business. i don't know, thats just a guess why they wouldn't let me watch.
 nonetheless i am very satisfied with what they did and i would not try to do it myself. i'll gladly pay them again if need be. it looks as new. almost two hours. which i imagine most of was spent gaining access to the panel and then putting back the interior trim. just guessing on that. for one thing i have never removed interior trim myself without trashing something. i think things one does not understand are best left to those that do!

 music_man


----------



## skyline889

$175 is a pretty good deal. I removed the interior trim on a rear liftgate once and I have never done it again, it's a huge pita and plastic clips have a tendency to brittle over time and snap.


----------



## Equus

Depending on the damage, $175 is not bad for PDR work. And maybe they didn't want you to watch because the person doing it was shy? Just kidding. Honestly, just watching the guy and how he figured ways to try to get at the interior of the dents with minimal changes to the interior trim is kinda scary, so maybe they wanted to keep you from being too paranoid about it.


----------



## music_man

very possibly. he probably didn't want someone standing there yelling "don't pull on that you are gonna break it". which is probably what i would have actually done! smart guy actually then, lol.

 music_man


----------



## Pepsi

A 2007 Mercedes C320 4matic.
 I love the car, but it's kind of small for me, looking to trade it in for a new Truck.
 Debating on the Ford F150 or the Chevy Silverado.


----------



## music_man

oh dude keep the mb really. a 2007 is still a fairly new car too. even a 20 year old mb,bmw or audi is a great car. well thats just me i love german cars.

 some people say everything breaks or whatever. my experience is just the opposite. the things are completely overbuilt imo.

 i know what you mean about small though. i had a gt2 for a few months and got out of it. it was insanely small but it is a race car not a sedan. heck, it even had a roll cage installed at the factory as an option. which made it even more uncomfortable. the other problem was the tires went up in smoke at every stop light even if you did not want to lol.

 music_man


----------



## Magsy

Ah, Car-Fi, constantly fighting for my attention along with Head-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wanted this for about 4-5 years, never thought I could afford it but in the end I got there!

 Very late 2004 with 20k miles and the SMG 'box. Took it 'home' to the 'ring and it loved every minute, as an all rounder it cannot be beaten. I did 8 countries and 3000 miles in 14 days back in the summer and it didn't miss a beat.


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Magsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, Car-Fi, constantly fighting for my attention along with Head-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wanted this for about 4-5 years, never thought I could afford it but in the end I got there!

 Very late 2004 with 20k miles and the SMG 'box. Took it 'home' to the 'ring and it loved every minute, as an all rounder it cannot be beaten. I did 8 countries and 3000 miles in 14 days back in the summer and it didn't miss a beat. 
_

 

Very nice indeed. Shame about the Welsh police & their rather gun-ho attitude to speeding tickets. Seems that every ticket I've been given has been on the M4 in Wales.


----------



## music_man

thats a nice car. you probably already found out it goes more than 80kmh lol.
 i bet the speed cameras let you know?

 i dragged one on a legal strip with an '04 s4 once and it got me but good!

 music_man


----------



## skyline889

Music_man, you seem to be pretty experienced with MB, what do you think of the '94 E320? My girlfriend has one and it seems to be pretty unreliable but she got it used and it wasn't taken very good care of by its prior owner so I'm thinking her car wasn't the typical example. 

 I really like the body style and it rides really well so I've been looking at picking one up as well. Do you think maintenance would be pretty costly? I'd look at something newer but I spend the school year in Portland and the rest of the year in Honolulu so the car will probably be stored for 4-5 months out of the year when I'm at home.


----------



## jfindon

This was last week after I washed it, now it's covered and in the garage


----------



## music_man

holy smokes i love the rx7! that would not happen to be an r2 or r3(it has a wing)?
 do you know what you can do with that car! the rx8 is such a shame after that car. that car was lotus' biggest fear at the time.

 skyline, two things. first the key to the longevity of -any- car is how you take care of it! it does not matter what car you have. if you do not take care of it it will show for sure. german cars seem to be more prone to coming apart when not taken care of then other cars though. that leads me to number two. with german cars you usually pay up front instead of later. they are high and expensive maintenance cars. if you do the proper maintenance in fact usually less stuff tends to break than a lot of other cars.
 with other cars there is less, and less expensive maintenance but they tend to not be as trouble free. let me stress the maintenance schedule! people find this out,tend not to do it(especially if it is a lease) and then dump the "clunker" they have created on someone else! sorry about that. i doubt yours is a shining example in fact. the e320 is a fine car for a fine price. try to get one with a written history and less than 85,000 miles.

 those cars will run 200,000+ miles without a rebuild, trust me i know. really most modern cars will though. honestly a mb(especially amg),bmw(especially m),audi(especially s) are more costly to operate. if you want the true luxury it just costs more like every other luxury item. it is not good for a starving college student for instance. since many are given to go to college with and then fail during, or shortly after.

 here, slam the doors,hood and trunk on that mb. then try it on a cadillac of the same year and even a lexus of that vintage. you will hear and feel the quality. it took caddy and lexus at least 5 more years to catch up to that.

 for each year they were made they represented state of the art at that time. that '94 is the technical equal of some $35,000 cars today!

 if you have some time go to a mb dealer. look at the "new" e-class. to see what they are up to now. you will understand what that car must have been like in '94. the new e has more features than my s-class amg! if only it made toast. mmm. toast!

 music_man


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_holy smokes i love the rx7! that would not happen to be an r2 or r3(it has a wing)?
 do you know what you can do with that car! the rx8 is such a shame after that car. that car was lotus' biggest fear at the time.


 music_man_

 

Haha thanks. R1s were 93s and R2s were 94s (mine is a 94), but it's not an R2, those never had sunroofs. I'm actually not sure what trim it is, it's kind of hard to tell all these years later. I don't think it's a touring model because it doesn't have the heavy Bose system, so maybe it was the PEG package or something.

 I've been in love with FDs for as long as I can remember and finally got one in November, haven't had much time to do anything with it. They are a hell of a car though, this one has 360RWHP and will run mid 11s in the 1/4. Previous owner used to beat Ferraris around the track in Monticello so it handles amazingly too.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_skyline, two things. first the key to the longevity of -any- car is how you take care of it! it does not matter what car you have. if you do not take care of it it will show for sure. german cars seem to be more prone to coming apart when not taken care of then other cars though. that leads me to number two. with german cars you usually pay up front instead of later. they are high and expensive maintenance cars. if you do the proper maintenance in fact usually less stuff tends to break than a lot of other cars.
 with other cars there is less, and less expensive maintenance but they tend to not be as trouble free. let me stress the maintenance schedule! people find this out,tend not to do it(especially if it is a lease) and then dump the "clunker" they have created on someone else! sorry about that. i doubt yours is a shining example in fact. the e320 is a fine car for a fine price. try to get one with a written history and less than 85,000 miles.

 those cars will run 200,000+ miles without a rebuild, trust me i know. really most modern cars will though. honestly a mb(especially amg),bmw(especially m),audi(especially s) are more costly to operate. if you want the true luxury it just costs more like every other luxury item. it is not good for a starving college student for instance. since many are given to go to college with and then fail during, or shortly after.

 here, slam the doors,hood and trunk on that mb. then try it on a cadillac of the same year and even a lexus of that vintage. you will hear and feel the quality. it took caddy and lexus at least 5 more years to catch up to that.

 for each year they were made they represented state of the art at that time. that '94 is the technical equal of some $35,000 cars today!

 if you have some time go to a mb dealer. look at the "new" e-class. to see what they are up to now. you will understand what that car must have been like in '94. the new e has more features than my s-class amg! if only it made toast. mmm. toast!

 music_man_

 

Thanks for the tips! I'm not exactly a starving student but I just can't bring myself to buy a fairly new car and have it sit on jack stands for half the year, collecting dust in a garage. 

 I really like the '94-95 E320 and can pick one up for about $5-6k but I'm just worried about reliability. My aunty had a '00 E320 for a couple years and the car spent most of its life at the dealership for repairs. This being one of the last handmade Mercs, I'd assume I'd run in to less of that and I don't mind routine repairs but I also wouldn't want to sink more into repairs than what the car's worth either!


----------



## Magsy

The RX7 rocks but I was always too afraid to buy one. In some ways there is nothing to be afraid of, you are going to have to rebuild it and have new rotor tips at some point, just budget for it I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It weighs hardly anything which gives a great leg up before you even think about the motor! I love high revs, a motorbike with four wheels!

 It is a shame the RX8 was so pathetic, it is like driving a hairdryer


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Magsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The RX7 rocks but I was always too afraid to buy one. In some ways there is nothing to be afraid of, you are going to have to rebuild it and have new rotor tips at some point, just budget for it I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It weighs hardly anything which gives a great leg up before you even think about the motor! I love high revs, a motorbike with four wheels!

 It is a shame the RX8 was so pathetic, it is like driving a hairdryer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's all about how they're taken care of. They don't like being messed with, and if one little thing goes wrong they'll likely let you know. There are guys on the RX7 forum pushing 450HP and driving them daily for years without having to rebuild the engine.


----------



## melomaniac

hoping to spot the Lotus somewhere around here that was just reviewed by the local paper. I can always live vicariously through the early adopters


----------



## Pepsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh dude keep the mb really. a 2007 is still a fairly new car too. even a 20 year old mb,bmw or audi is a great car. well thats just me i love german cars.

 some people say everything breaks or whatever. my experience is just the opposite. the things are completely overbuilt imo.

 i know what you mean about small though. i had a gt2 for a few months and got out of it. it was insanely small but it is a race car not a sedan. heck, it even had a roll cage installed at the factory as an option. which made it even more uncomfortable. the other problem was the tires went up in smoke at every stop light even if you did not want to lol.

 music_man_

 

Yeah i also love german cars, everyone in my house owns one. I guess i'm up for something "different." I'm asian, and as racist as it is, they all drive imports and luxury german cars, i've always liked trucks and it would just be something you don't see everyday. As sad as that is. =PP i'm eyeing a 2010 ford f150 harley davidson edition at the moment. I'm currently awaiting credit approval on it, if everything goes right i'll be enjoying my bada55 truck!!


----------



## Planar_head

I know a guy who has a Lotus Exige, but I didn't see him this week -- I think he's working on a supercharger mod, he said last week.

 As for RX7's, I like the FC and FD style, FD more. They look like such nice cars, it's too bad that some people don't take care of them. I once saw a FD being flatbedded away, to a repair shop would be my guess.


----------



## music_man

i had a built r2 and i blew it the night i bought it. the seal between the rotor halves blew.
 they told me not too play with the dial-a-boost too much oops. it was too much to fix it because it turned out to be built by a kid. so i sold it after almost a year of sitting for 1/3rd what i paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i blew several built mustangs and a built vettes and a v8 sb fiero as well. those days are behind me.

 now i drive a fatory big sedan that can do low 11's. honestly though i am that a@#! that drives under the speed limit all the time. i just think it is cool to have if you ever might need it. i would not want this car more than two years it could be a repair nightmare. i do drive it in 15" of snow because i am of the age that we never had fwd or awd! it was something you learned. i had a 1960 lesaber back then and it took a little bit of skill but we all managed. i laugh my but off when i see someone get stuck with awd!

 i am skilled at racing but i don't do it on the street. or on the track anymore for that matter. i kind of feel like taking the big merc just to see what everyone with compacts and mustangs thinks lol. i didn't just drag though i did road courses as well back in the day. i heard they won't let the amg's on the strip unless they have a rollbar installed! yeah, i am going to put a roll bar in it doh.

 the $5k benz you very may well put more than $5k into repairs in 3-4 years. i don't know what to tell you. that has depreciated to the point where it could be a repair issue. it is an old car. when it was newer like 5 years old it was very decent.

 pepsi, the f150hd is my favorite truck. i like hd. well, old ones.

 music_man


----------



## ford2

Big Difference between having an 11 sec car and being able to lay down a 11 sec run.


----------



## music_man

very true. i have laid down 8 second runs back in the day with american muscle. those did not lock up good either!
 my current car mb states runs like 11.8. that even would be rather hard given the heft of this car. car and driver claims they did 11.3! i don't doubt it. some of those guys are highly skilled. i wouldn't ever attempt that on the street with any car. let alone with the whale i am driving now. i have not even floored my car since i have owned it. in fact i have not even lit the tires except a chirp by accident.

 i am older but i am not a geezer. thats not why i don't drive hard. i do it because i feel i am responsible. i see people that are older racing their 911's and m5's it does not impress me. these teenagers with the built sti's scare me. most of them could not handle opening that car even though it is awd.

 music_man


----------



## anoldvolvo240

I drive a silver 1986 e30 bmw 325e. its older than me, but runs perfectly. such a great car. i kinda wish i had a pair of grado 325is just so i could take a picture of the two together. how cool would that be?


----------



## DarkSpoon

this is my 07 Mustang. sorry for the crappy pic. it's filthy from weeks of rain(gotta love SETX in the winter lol) and i took it with my cell phone. i had just installed the rear and and side lovers. i also previously added an axle back exhaust, larger intake and new engine tune. future plans are t-lok and a turbo.


----------



## chaospanda

I drive a 97 Miata


----------



## melomaniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with german cars you usually pay up front instead of later. they are high and expensive maintenance cars. if you do the proper maintenance in fact usually less stuff tends to break than a lot of other cars. with other cars there is less, and less expensive maintenance but they tend to not be as trouble free. let me stress the maintenance schedule! people find this out,tend not to do it(especially if it is a lease) and then dump the "clunker" they have created on someone else! sorry about that. i doubt yours is a shining example in fact. the e320 is a fine car for a fine price. try to get one with a written history and less than 85,000 miles. those cars will run 200,000+ miles without a rebuildn_

 

all true, and good advice. you can see this documented in detail not just in your savvy neighbor's garage, but on the never boring blog by mr jalopy: hooptyrides.blogspot.com


----------



## Hanafuda

Just bought my wife this CPO '07 c280 4Matic. 28k miles, but damn is it cherry inside and out. I know the Beemer has more clout as a driver's car, but who said my wife's a driver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously, I prefer her having the alltime 4WD over the 325's RWD, and this thing is loaded to the hilt.

 Snagged the pics off the dealer's site before we went to buy it. Haven't taken any pics of my own yet .. too much snow.


----------



## francisdemarte

My 2002 Supercharged S2000 on my cross country Chicago to L.A on Route 66 roadtrip:





















 More Pictures of the trip (not many car ones): S2KI - S2000 Forums -> Route 66 and Then Some!


----------



## arnesto

I'm thinking about buying a new Corvette. Within my budget, I can get the base model with a hard top.

 I am leaning towards an automatic, because is it will be easier to drive. 
 Also, I read that automatics have a hirer resale value.

 I used to have a manual 4 cylinder truck. On a 4 cylinder truck you need a manual because you get more horse power.

 But on the Corvette, the automatic and manual have the same horse power. 
 I don't know what it is like to actually have a manual on a car with a lot of horse power.

 Can anyone chime in this that has owned a Corvette or similar sports car?
 This has been my dream can ever since I was a little kid, so I don't want to make a mistake and buy it without a feature I don't like.


----------



## mrarroyo

arnesto, it will be your car so get whatever makes you happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ragtops but they are noisier and heavier. Personally Corvette's and Ferraris must be red and w/ stick shift (manual). Man I do miss my '04 Vette, the '09 370Z I replaced it with is not doing it.


----------



## francisdemarte

Your better off getting the Corvette with manual and in red or black if your looking for better resale value. 

 With the amount of low end torque it produces it should be much easier to drive than a small engine truck. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnesto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking about buying a new Corvette. Within my budget, I can get the base model with a hard top.

 I am leaning towards an automatic, because is it will be easier to drive. 
 Also, I read that automatics have a hirer resale value.

 I used to have a manual 4 cylinder truck. On a 4 cylinder truck you need a manual because you get more horse power.

 But on the Corvette, the automatic and manual have the same horse power. 
 I don't know what it is like to actually have a manual on a car with a lot of horse power.

 Can anyone chime in this that has owned a Corvette or similar sports car?
 This has been my dream can ever since I was a little kid, so I don't want to make a mistake and buy it without a feature I don't like._


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_arnesto, it will be your car so get whatever makes you happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ragtops but they are noisier and heavier. Personally Corvette's and Ferraris must be red and w/ stick shift (manual). Man I do miss my '04 Vette, the '09 370Z I replaced it with is not doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, the corvettes are a very different breed of sports car compared to most Japanese coupes.

 I wish I could afford a sports car right now. Sigh.


----------



## jfindon

There is no way I would ever even remotely consider an automatic for a sports car.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *francisdemarte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 2002 Supercharged S2000 on my cross country Chicago to L.A on Route 66 roadtrip:

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n0uZ6A3H_RE/Sp...4/IMG_8500.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n0uZ6A3H_RE/Sp...6/IMG_8792.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n0uZ6A3H_RE/Sp...s/IMG_8914.jpg
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_n0uZ6A3H_RE/Sp...o/IMG_9273.jpg

 More Pictures of the trip (not many car ones): S2KI - S2000 Forums -> Route 66 and Then Some!_

 

Nice ride, and what a great route.


----------



## revolink24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the corvettes are a very different breed of sports car compared to most Japanese coupes.

 I wish I could afford a sports car right now. Sigh._

 

The 370z is incredibly American though. It's more of a muscle car than the Evo/STi/Mazdaspeed crew.


----------



## nsx_23

It is. The 350 and the 370 are hairy-chested sports cars.

 I hate how Americans have such low car prices though. One of my dream cars, a Merc C63 AMG, retails for $50K-ish in the US whereas its at least $120,000AUD over here. 

 The 350Z was about $60k over here when new.


----------



## revolink24

Sometimes. We also get much higher prices on certain models than some places in Europe or Japan. Transportation costs, taxes, and tariffs can have quite a toll.


----------



## leftnose

A lot of the price difference comes from the taxes. We really don't pay any excessive taxes on cars. Just whatever the local sales tax is at the point of purchase (7-8% around here). I think in many countries outside the US, there are so many taxes on the car that the price is just about doubled.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the '09 370Z I replaced it with is not doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What's wrong with the 370? I have read that they are more than a little loud.


----------



## revolink24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A lot of the price difference comes from the taxes. We really don't pay any excessive taxes on cars. Just whatever the local sales tax is at the point of purchase (7-8% around here). I think in many countries outside the US, there are so many taxes on the car that the price is just about doubled._

 

There are, however, many advantages to purchasing in the country of origin sometimes.


----------



## jfindon

So close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to get it inspected.


----------



## Pepsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hanafuda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought my wife this CPO '07 c280 4Matic. 28k miles, but damn is it cherry inside and out. I know the Beemer has more clout as a driver's car, but who said my wife's a driver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously, I prefer her having the alltime 4WD over the 325's RWD, and this thing is loaded to the hilt.

 Snagged the pics off the dealer's site before we went to buy it. Haven't taken any pics of my own yet .. too much snow._

 

I own the 07 c320 4matic and this is a great ride. I love how smooth it feels. The only thing that i absolutely hated about this thing was there is no room in the back. I had driven my friends around and i'd get so many complaints on this matter, so i decided to test it out myself and It is just a dread to sit back there!! This is definitely not your average family car, but for a 3 person ride. It is phenomenal.


----------



## DaveBSC

I've got an A6 2.7T S-line just like this one, but in Meteor Gray metallic. 265hp, 280ft.lbs @1800rpm. It's got sway bars and coilovers, but I haven't done anything to the ECU yet. Will probably wait until the CPO warranty is out for that. Also thinking about putting on some 18" Hartmann S8-style wheels. I don't like the thin spoke RS4 wheels that everyone and their grandmother puts on their Audis.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's wrong with the 370? I have read that they are more than a little loud._

 

The 37Z is a bit loud but not anymore than other sport cars or sport coupes. What I miss is 100 ft-lb's of torque. If you look at the raw numbers the two cars weight about the same but the Vette has 100 ft-lb's more and you can feel the difference. Otherwise, the 370Z with a $13K lower price (base to base comparison) is a very nice car.


----------



## jfindon




----------



## cyberspyder

So how's the maintenance on those seals?


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So how's the maintenance on those seals? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 62,xxx miles and not a single problem. Just took it out from Winter storage today, hooked the battery up, and it fired up within one second.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_0232.jpg
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_0236.jpg




_

 

Sweet looking RX7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There is just 'something' with wankel engines. Too bad only Mazda make them


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet looking RX7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There is just 'something' with wankel engines. Too bad only Mazda make them_

 

There's a reason for that. The power and the silky response are unique to rotary engines, but they also produce no real torque without forced induction, they have serious emissions control problems, and they drink oil by the barrel.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveBSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a reason for that. The power and the silky response are unique to rotary engines, but they also produce no real torque without forced induction, they have serious emissions control problems, and they drink oil by the barrel._

 



 By the barrel? Not quite.

 Don't know what you mean about emissions either, not every location requires a lab test of the exhaust fumes, and even if it did, the RX-8s don't have a problem with emissions.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveBSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a reason for that. The power and the silky response are unique to rotary engines, but they also produce no real torque without forced induction, they have serious emissions control problems, and they drink oil by the barrel._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the barrel? Not quite.

 Don't know what you mean about emissions either, not every location requires a lab test of the exhaust fumes, and even if it did, the RX-8s don't have a problem with emissions._

 

This is why I don't like the atmosphere around the rotary -- too much misinformation. It's really troubling that you have to talk to a real owner of the vehicle in order to get a more informed opinion of the vehicle and debunk those myths that seem to crop up.

 Minor rant, sorry.

 Nice RX-7, though I've said that before


----------



## mmayer167

Took this picture last summer at the Generac 500, Road America, Elkhart Lake Wisconsin.


----------



## mrarroyo

Is that your Cobra? Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## mmayer167

nope i wish it was myn!!! i just couldnt pass up the photo op with that tree


----------



## scott2055

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *francisdemarte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 2002 Supercharged S2000 on my cross country Chicago to L.A on Route 66 roadtrip:

 .....
_

 

Nice! Here's a few pictures of mine from awhile back. I'm supercharged as well (Comptech).


----------



## DLeeWebb

Right now, my wife and I are driving an Acura TL SH-AWD...






 and a Jeep Wrangler Sahara...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmayer167* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Took this picture last summer at the Generac 500, Road America, Elkhart Lake Wisconsin. http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7392/img02371111.jpg_

 

Sweet looking Cobra.


----------



## soldiersinx

Man, there's a lot of sweet rides here!

 My DD





 03 325xi

 The summer car
 06 350z





















 Got some plans for the Z, need a little bit more cash, but its a work in progress.


 I NEED NOS!











 Some 24s!!! Not really, only 18s, lol






 The Racing Spirit tuned by Tommy Kaira Japan






 My ice






 Sorry for whoring, just love cars


----------



## choka

My 07 WRX. She is 3 years old and I still love her.


----------



## revolink24

Quote:


 Haven't taken any pics of my own yet .. too much snow. 
 

Snow?










 Bit sad that we've had more issues with seals than the RX7 person. Already had the turbo replaced once.


----------



## PANGES

My current headache:
 03 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII






















 My daily:
 97 Acura Integra LS






 Before these I had:
 06 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX










 89 Nissan 240sx (R34 Skyline GT-T RB25DET swap)


----------



## revolink24

Mind if I ask why you got rid of the '06 IX?


----------



## Eggroll

I drive a White '06 Lexus GS300


----------



## XxXSnake23XxX

07' Black Nissan Altima

 I want an STi!


----------



## spartan123

2009 Toyota Matrix S AWD

 1971 MGB Roadster
mg1.jpg photo - sparky14 photos at pbase.com

 1976 MGB Roadster with a GM V6 / T5 conversion
1976 Photo Gallery by sparky14 at pbase.com


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mind if I ask why you got rid of the '06 IX?_

 

I was at a dead stop in traffic after picking my friend up from the airport, and then some guy rammed into it going 60mph. lol. He ended up totalling my car so I bought the other Evo.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

My two favourite cars:

*Volvo 240. *(Will be my first car) -





*Lexus LS400.*


----------



## appophylite

The first car I learned to drive on:






 '95 Sidekick and I still have it in the family - gave it to my sister last summer as her daily driver since it still ran well and was only just over 50K miles. Twas a beast off-road for its size and power: you probably wouldn't last on the Rubicon Trail with it stock but it could take on a lot more successfully than you would think!

 Then came my infrequent daily driver for about 5 years:






 '01 XJ Jeep Cherokee Sport. My parent's bought this one for me as my daily driver during college, but my dad loved it so much that it became his daily driver during the winters and I used it during the summers and switched back to the Sidekick whenever I walked into the garage and realized the XJ was 'missing' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last year, I picked up my current driver and it is by far my favorite:






 '09 JK Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Everyone except for my parents thought that I was going to gravitate towards a small sports car as my first car purchase and I surprised everyone when I went with this, but damned if I don't love her to death. Offroad, she doesn't even realize she's off the road and in the Fairbanks winters, I have yet to manage to lose control of her. Plus, in the summer, being able to pop off the roof panels and go open air is just exhilarating.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrumpOrMonkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My two favourite cars:

*Volvo 240. *(Will be my first car) -



_

 

Turbo Brick?


----------



## Townyj

My Series 8 RX-7... I wouldnt mind trading her in the newer RX coming over next couple years. See how i go


----------



## Pepsi

Any muscle car guys here? 1968-1969 dodge charger anyone? Every time i hear the roar of an RT 440 it send chills down my spin. Not mine but i will get my hands on one soon enough.


----------



## Homeless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first car I learned to drive on:







 '95 Sidekick and I still have it in the family - gave it to my sister last summer as her daily driver since it still ran well and was only just over 50K miles. Twas a beast off-road for its size and power: you probably wouldn't last on the Rubicon Trail with it stock but it could take on a lot more successfully than you would think!

 Then came my infrequent daily driver for about 5 years:






 '01 XJ Jeep Cherokee Sport. My parent's bought this one for me as my daily driver during college, but my dad loved it so much that it became his daily driver during the winters and I used it during the summers and switched back to the Sidekick whenever I walked into the garage and realized the XJ was 'missing' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last year, I picked up my current driver and it is by far my favorite:






 '09 JK Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Everyone except for my parents thought that I was going to gravitate towards a small sports car as my first car purchase and I surprised everyone when I went with this, but damned if I don't love her to death. Offroad, she doesn't even realize she's off the road and in the Fairbanks winters, I have yet to manage to lose control of her. Plus, in the summer, being able to pop off the roof panels and go open air is just exhilarating.




_

 

Nice Jeep. Get the doors off and you'll really love the open air. I also have a wrangler, 06 TJ sport, I may have a pic already in this thread...if not, I will try and remember to update when the lift and 33s go on (hopefully within a 4-6 weeks)


----------



## DuffyDidIt

Got a 85 Camaro Iroc-Z28 with 37k miles


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

My '96 Impala....basically a weekend car. 














 My daily driver....'06 GTO 6speed


----------



## bcpk

Two FDs on head-fi, nice to see... one day I will own one myself


----------



## tjumper78

currently driving 2009 infiniti g37x. i love everything about it except the gas mileage. 
 i need to get another car soon, and i am considering 2011 hyundai sonata or volkswagen jetta.


----------



## Mr Joboto

Some pretty sweet rides in this thread! *drool* Thinking of getting an MX-5 sometime soon


----------



## gbacic

my dad's car (Pontiac G8 GT), doesn't let anyone else drive it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 such a great feeling car though, I drove it for a little bit and it's spectacular.

 I just drive our old Oldsmobile Alero.


----------



## DuffyDidIt

why you posting your dads car......

 Nice imp and gto there both look really clean.


----------



## PANGES

Nothing wrong with posting his dad's car. At least he didn't pretend it was his own when it wasn't.


----------



## DuffyDidIt

true true but still...


----------



## Pepsi

What's wrong with him posting his fathers car?

 He must feel proud of his dad's possession and felt he needed to share it. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Townyj

There is a bit of a difference between the US Pontiac GT to our Aussie Holden SS Comodore, they are pretty much the same car. 

 Have any of you seen the V8 Supercars that race within Aus..?? If you like muscle cars then these will give wood


----------



## DuffyDidIt

haha yea v8 supercar races are the only ones besides wrc and pwrc that im still interested in.


----------



## ford2

My Wheel,and I like the car to match them.


----------



## dallan

My 2003 Honda Element had a chunk of tree fall on it and total it.......











 So I replaced it with a 2010 Honda Element SC.....Dealer told me it was Blue, then Sky Blue then when they were driving it out here she called and said 90% White 10% Blue.......i don't know but never thought I would own a white car.


----------



## PANGES

^ I hope you used the color misconception to talk the price down some more.


----------



## DuffyDidIt

Sweet upgrade you did there haha, if that element a good car? i like the part with it having rubber floors so you can hose it out.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TrumpOrMonkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  I wish. In Australia we have turbo laws, gladly not in my state though (South Australia). But Turbo Pre-93 Volvos in Australia, there are very few, even the 242GT's are mostly non turbos.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote: 





trumpormonkey said:


> I wish. In Australia we have turbo laws, gladly not in my state though (South Australia). But Turbo Pre-93 Volvos in Australia, there are very few, even the 242GT's are mostly non turbos.


 
  Wow. That's kind of depressing. Hopefully one day you'll be able to own one!


----------



## darcyb62

The CEO of the firm I work at has a brand new Audi R8 5.2 parked in his spot.
   
  Now that is an impressive piece of machinery.


----------



## Marcus_C

I enjoy driving this, standard on the outside, not quite so standard underneath. Well, it's used for towing after all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  Also I have a 1961 mk1 which is a very nice oxide red colour waiting for some free time, some elbow grease and a mig welder to come along. It'll have to wait until I get a proper garage though.


----------



## melomaniac

spotted my first real-world Tesla Roadster this morning, but was too amazed to snap a picture - low, silver, fine


----------



## Prog Rock Man

This is........
   

   
  ...not my car. I used to walk past one most days going to school, a lighter blue one and I still lust badly for one. It is an Aston Martin Lagonda. This is my car.....
   
                
   
  .....a Jaguar S-Type.


----------



## Treble

The New Car -- BMW 530i e60 2005
   

   
  And the old one -- BMW 328i e36 1996


----------



## notmuchcash

My new car. A 2000 Mercedes ML430
   

   
   
   
   
  And the project


----------



## RYCeT

Previous cars:
  90 Toyota Sera
  03 Civic
   
  Current:
  02 e46 330i


----------



## notmuchcash

I just got an oil change and new air filter in the Mercedes ML430. 8.5 quarts of full synthetic and a $41 air filter.
   
  $120... after the $15 discount because it was my boss' dad. OUCH!
   
  Plus it taking premium gas and gets like 14 miles per gallon.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Mercedes love their oil. My dad's was the same with 8.5 quarts.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





duffydidit said:


> Sweet upgrade you did there haha, if that element a good car? i like the part with it having rubber floors so you can hose it out.


 

 Get a Volkswagen Thing. Now THAT you can hose out.


----------



## mrarroyo

notmuchcash I will love to see your finished Bug project. Here is a picture of my 70 Bug.


----------



## Planar_head

I just went to a car show today.


----------



## Rotoplus

I absolutely love the old camaros.  The new one is the ugliest thing I've ever seen though.  Still, I'd love the vette motor thats under the hood in the SS.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I went to a car show yesterday!


----------



## Rotoplus

The countach and diablo are by far my favorite lambos out there.


----------



## Planar_head

Prog Rock Man, your car show is cooler than mine...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  But for Rotoplus, here's some American muscle.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

That was my first Countach, I have never seen one before. I have been overtaken by a Diablo and then it accelerated away from me uphill at an amazing pace. One think abut the UK is the sheer mix of cars, more so than any other country I have been to, so it makes for a wide variety at a car show.....


----------



## leftnose

I just moved and one of my new neighbors owns a Countach.  I'm considering acting like a 7-year old and asking for a ride!


----------



## sanakaku

i miss my ride
   
  Mitsubishi GSR 2 door triptronic transmission / 19" rims chrome painted blue diskbreak inside/ custom air filter 

  reference pic


----------



## TekeRugburn

my baby!


----------



## revolink24

We just bought a 2000 A8 quattro that had been in an accident with a deer for $3000 with only relatively minor damage, so that's the new project. Man is this thing beautiful though.
   
  Now up to 7 cars at the house. Glad we don't live in the city. Mazdaspeed6 still the most fun though


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> We just bought a 2000 A8 quattro that had been in an accident with a deer for $3000 with only relatively minor damage, so that's the new project. Man is this thing beautiful though.
> 
> Now up to 7 cars at the house. Glad we don't live in the city. Mazdaspeed6 still the most fun though


 

 Have you looked to see if there is any frame damage?  That car has an AL frame and straightening it can be difficult and pricy.  Same with the body panels.  They're also AL and can be difficult to repair.


----------



## revolink24

Nope - the frame is great. The only issues are the hood (available for $400, but needs to be painted), a leaking radiator that needs to be replaced, and a few tabs that hold together the headlight assembly that can be repaired.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





case sensitive said:


> My '96 Impala....basically a weekend car.


 

 very nice! my dad has a gray green 96 as well  except yours is minty fresh!


----------



## cjpearson

c70600cf_135868483_full.jpg
   
6cfb2595_140464969_full.jpg
   
  My babies


----------



## cjpearson

That Impala is sick!


----------



## KyungMin

1999 Honda Prelude
  current setup
  full mugen kit
  18" rota battles (gold)
  17"s 5zigen RSX6 (gunmetal)
  16"s (x2) (stock prelude wheels and stock S2000 front wheels)
  JDM foglights (authentic honda about $300 more than knock offs)
  recaro SRD
  JDM accord SiR H23 vtec bluetop
  apexi VACF
  Takata racing harness
  Mugen pedals
  Yakima roof rack
  12K HID low beams
  14k HID hi beams
  3000K HID fog lights
  12" Rockford fosgate P3 in custom box
  sony speaker all the way around
  crunch 1100 watt amp
  skunk 2 coilovers
  Jensen DVD player
   
  old set up
  JDM valve cover
  apexi VAFC
  H22A4
  Greddy bolt on turbo kit 14PSI
  front mount intercooler
  motor blew @ 32,000 miles
   
  Old set up 2
  H22A4 block golden eagle sleeves
  JDM valve cover
  JE 9:1 compression pistons
  crower rods
  moroso oil pan
  crower titanium valve spring and retainers (the ones for turbo)
  skunk 2 adjustable cam gears
  vtec VAFC
  greddy bolt on turbo kit
  front mount intercooler
  spun rod bearing at 800 miles and decided it's to expensive..
  this motor with the turbo was about $7000
   





  after i got my block from golden eagle


----------



## treal512

nice stance with the Battles!


----------



## harj

my white e39 with custom rims.


----------



## DanoftheDead

Well I have successfully avoided posting.....until I saw a car thread.  Anyway my DD is an 08 VW GLI.  Only thing done to is so far is a Stage 1 APR tune and Evoms intake.  Not a rocket by any means but unsuspecting enough to surprise people when I start chirping wheels at 3rd and 4th.  2.0T=Turbo for the masses


----------



## bhd812

Later body Prelude still is one of my favorite cars, cool mods done!


----------



## joomongj

Nice thread. Enamored by some of the pics here.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





danofthedead said:


> Well I have successfully avoided posting.....until I saw a car thread.  Anyway my DD is an 08 VW GLI.  Only thing done to is so far is a Stage 1 APR tune and Evoms intake.  Not a rocket by any means but unsuspecting enough to surprise people when I start chirping wheels at 3rd and 4th.  2.0T=Turbo for the masses


 


  We had one of those before it got swapped for a Mazdaspeed6. Only reason it got swapped was for AWD. Nice car.


----------



## amraam

Just bought this in August.  Plenty fast


----------



## the wizard of oz

VW Golf MK2 C 1.6D 4D.
   
  No pics since it's pretty much rat style and hasn't had any cosmetic restoration done to it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## dotapples

2006 rsx-s with typical bolt ons (cold air intake, race header, etc) and coilovers. nice and simple


----------



## kontai69

Recently bought a 2011 CR-V.  It is a great practical daily driver.  More pics here.


----------



## Bender

Couple of my favorite cars that I owned.  Due to the economy/bills I was forced to sell so now I have something more economical and less fun.
   

  It had a few performance mods and I painted the engine covers for aesthetics 

  Here's another car I had (picture is photoshopped)


----------



## Murmaider

i drive this. some ppl hate them, but i really love its distinct look :]


----------



## Meluq




----------



## BlackbeardBen

My last (i.e. previous) car:
   

   
  Eye-catching and fun to drive (it's one of the few Harlequins with a 5-speed) - but way too much trouble.  Rust all over, bad brake lines (had one burst 60 miles from home - drove home with only the parking brake and engine braking), and just plain too much work.
   
  I'm not sure what I'll get next when I get back to the US.  It needs more ground clearance though - I always had trouble with that.  Maybe a Volvo 740 Turbo Wagon, or a diesel Mercedes, or a first gen Isuzu Trooper, Land Cruiser, or a '90s BMW wagon.  Whatever it is, it needs to be able to fit my 4-foot tall speakers in the back, take a rack, and have a stick.  4WD and/or traction control is a bonus, FWD is a definite no-no.


----------



## ls20




----------



## neil1138

My two cars: E46 and E30. Photos by me as well


----------



## Jon L

Just leased a 528i with Navigation.  BMW definitely has better lease deals than BMW, Audi IME.


----------



## Mdraluck23

2009 Hyundai Elantra SE.
   

   
  It gets around. My parents traded in a 1989 Volvo 740 Turbo Intercooler for it. I can't complain!


----------



## meithkiller

My current fleet consists of:
   
  1990 Mazda Miata
  2005 Mini Cooper
  2007 Subaru Forester XT
  2008 Mustang GT
   
  All have manual transmissions. I also had a 2001 Bullitt Mustang until a few months ago, sold it to a friend. All of the cars still look stock on the outside, most of the modifications are suspension related.


----------



## Banshee77

Got a beastly 98 subaru forrester lol.


----------



## Banshee77

Actually I have you all beat 1978 Cessna 172 oh ya.


----------



## Banshee77




----------



## crowKAKAWWW

Quote: 





neil1138 said:


>


 

 Absolutely love this 
   
  Also, where'd you get the front bumper for your e46? I'd love to get something similar for my e36


----------



## ArmAndHammer

My Heep...


----------



## csholtmeier

'61 IH Scout. First year of production (8,530th built). All original except for the wheels and shackles. The single-barrel 152ci propels it to a top speed of 52mph.


----------



## Old Pa

2010 Mitsubishi Evo SE.  Come on, Summer!


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





old pa said:


> 2010 Mitsubishi Evo SE.  Come on, Summer!


 
  odd place to mount a license plate...


----------



## Old Pa

Keeps the intercooler clear.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





old pa said:


> Keeps the intercooler clear.


 


  that DOES make sense...LOL


----------



## Old Pa

Also, less of a target for laser.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





old pa said:


> Also, less of a target for laser.


 


  Won't help you with radar though.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Currently running a Valentine One.  Looking at the Escort IQ, maybe when it's updated.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Detectors are too easy to beat if the cop runs radar/laser actively. One of my favorite things when I was on the job was the look on people's faces as I approached their car when their expensive detector failed to warn them in time. Priceless.


----------



## Old Pa

I have yet to lose an "instant on" encounter.  Any dirver who is not vigilant and does not have sufficient "event horizon" should concentrate on developing those necessary skills before they explore the performance limits of their vehicles.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

You've never sped through my jurisdiction...lol


----------



## Old Pa

That is true, and I know it's a beautiful part of the country, which makes me less inclined to speed.  But do not overestimate yourself or your equipment; you would just not notice me.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Ah oh...stealth technology finally made it to the automotive world...lol
   
  You wouldn't have to worry about me anyways...I'm not on the job anymore. The B.S. to pay ratio was skewed to one side way too much so I am in career changing mode at the moment.


----------



## cyberspyder

Mercedes 463 G-Wagen, 2003 BMW 540iM


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> You wouldn't have to worry about me anyways...I'm not on the job anymore. The B.S. to pay ratio was skewed to one side way too much so I am in career changing mode at the moment.


 


 I was an LEO for five years in the 70s.  Why am I not surprised that the B.S. (which I then termed "administrative drag") has not gone away?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'm sure it's worse then when you were on the streets. Between sue happy residents, internet educated "lawyers" and the youtube generation...the bad guys have a lot more "rights" than we do. Makes it darn near impossible to do the job effectively.


----------



## wompa164

'94 Mazda RX7, currently undergoing LS2 swap


----------



## Uncle Erik

Why put a LS2 into a RX-7? It's a beautiful thing with the rotary.


----------



## Mkubota1

Agreed. But damn what a gorgeous car, especially in white with the R1 bits. Easily one of my top 10 favorite cars of all time.

96 Mustang GT (mods: 95% suspension, 5% engine)
Alpine/iPod > PPI > MBQuart/Boston


----------



## wompa164

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Why put a LS2 into a RX-7? It's a beautiful thing with the rotary.


 


  It's a beautiful, expensive and temperamental thing with the rotary. I love the rotary more than almost anybody but I've just done and seen all there is to do with a rotary short of dropping in a 20B (3 rotor) and it's just not worth it. The engine really isn't all that light and it's really just a poor (granted unique) design.


----------



## golgi

Here is my vehicle, it's a Wrangler Unlimited with some minor mods done to it.


----------



## appophylite

Love seeing another Wrangler Unlimited! Mine's an '09 Sahara Trim in Sunburst Orange. One of these days, I'm going to get it back into the shop and put in a forward winch and rear tow hitch.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Toyota Supra MKIV SZ here, will buy an RZ when I'm finished studying and build it up big time, can't wait for that


----------



## golgi

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Love seeing another Wrangler Unlimited! Mine's an '09 Sahara Trim in Sunburst Orange. One of these days, I'm going to get it back into the shop and put in a forward winch and rear tow hitch.


 


 Post a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## Speedv1

2007 Mazda 3 gs. Got it last year, and well it fit the requirements for what I needed as a car. That being said I've upped the sound system and added full gps nav


----------



## nick n

Some amazing vehicles in here!!!!
   
  That Yellow SCOUT makes me drool. DON'T ever sell that . I have only ever seen ONE of those locally in sort of close to that shape but never had the $ to pick it up at the time.
   
  From this 1980 a couple of months ago ( owned for 11 years )........

   
  to this 1980 ..My second Mercedes. I *had* a 4 dr '84 the ex "inherited" right after I spent a 24/7 week removing rust "issues" and repainting.


  Told myself I'd never own a car with square lights... this used to have round ones so this doesn't count...Euro lights now. The guy I got it from put close to 10k into it . Have the receipts. He was worse than I am: fussy... This has a later better performing '83 5 cylinder 3 litre diesel ( with a turbo ) which had all the seals replaced about 7,000 km ago. Lowered 2 inches, new billsteins, new brakes, bushings all around, new door and window seals, rustcoating INSIDE the doors. etc Got the original wheels with new rubber on them in addition to these that had new rubber , spare parts up the you know what including a trans and dash, windows. Climate control system disabled except for basics makes for an easy vacuum system troubleshoot. Near mint interior ( no tears anywhere ) with original Becker Mexico radio/cassette deck that works great ! ( Tempted to sell that for a headphone amp or another set of headphones. Too rare though .) Engine you could eat off of. I'm a happy guy. The ride is something to be experienced and due to the new springs and shocks and 2 inch drop it has no roll in corners. Does 150 km/hr like it was 50. I have to avoid swapping the injectors and pump and getting the crazy finnish turbo unit. Straight piping it may be an option after the muffler needs replacing ( that was new too )
  but like my friend says "Drive it like you own it , not like you stole it."    Got it for a ridiculous deal in my opinion.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





amraam said:


> Just bought this in August.  Plenty fast


 

 Older post, but I LOVE where you live. I was born in Swindon, England - looks a lot like that housing design and such. I hope to move back there after school. It's just such a lovely place - I miss it every day .


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





nick n said:


> My second Mercedes.
> 
> 
> Told myself I'd never own a car with square lights... this used to have round ones so this doesn't count...Euro lights now. The guy I got it from put close to 10k into it . Have the receipts. He was worse than I am: fussy... This has a later better performing '83 5 cylinder 3 litre diesel ( with a turbo ) which had all the seals replaced about 7,000 km ago. Lowered 2 inches, new billsteins, new brakes, bushings all around, new door and window seals, rustcoating INSIDE the doors. etc Got the original wheels with new rubber on them in addition to these that had new rubber , spare parts up the you know what including a trans and dash, windows. Climate control system disabled except for basics makes for an easy vacuum system troubleshoot. Near mint interior ( no tears anywhere ) with original Becker Mexico radio/cassette deck that works great ! ( Tempted to sell that for a headphone amp or another set of headphones. Too rare though .) Engine you could eat off of. I'm a happy guy. The ride is something to be experienced and due to the new springs and shocks and 2 inch drop it has no roll in corners. Does 150 km/hr like it was 50. I have to avoid swapping the injectors and pump and getting the crazy finnish turbo unit. Straight piping it may be an option after the muffler needs replacing ( that was new too )
> but like my friend says "Drive it like you own it , not like you stole it."    Got it for a ridiculous deal in my opinion.


 

 Very, very nice. That would be an upgrade I'd totally dig. Particularly the engine part: Turbo Diesel, awesome. I've always liked that model Mercedes. You can be proud.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





wompa164 said:


> It's a beautiful, expensive and temperamental thing with the rotary. I love the rotary more than almost anybody but I've just done and seen all there is to do with a rotary short of dropping in a 20B (3 rotor) and it's just not worth it. *The engine really isn't all that light* and it's really just a poor (granted unique) design.


 

 This is very true.  I was planning to swap it for my Toyota 1zz-fe.  Surprised to find out the 13B ren weighed 25lbs more than the factory 1.8L in my MR-S.  As for design I don't think the rotary is so much a poor design but an unfinished prototype still.  Hard for one of the smallest companies out there to pioneer and develop something so divergent from the reciprocating engine on its own.  The rotary is basically ready for Hydrogen as is though so if it were to take off...doubtful though.  They need a material science breakthrough for the Apex seals me thinks.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





			
				wompa164 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> '94 Mazda RX7, currently undergoing LS2 swap


 

 Hey, did you drive this to the Houston meet @Sweet Spot? I wish I could have seen it. I was just talking to a coworker today about doing a swap on a RX7. Love it.

  
   
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> to this 1980 ..My second Mercedes. I *had* a 4 dr '84 the ex "inherited" right after I spent a 24/7 week removing rust "issues" and repainting.


 

 What 1980 model is that? Extremely clean and tasteful modding, nice job sir. I would definitely rock that.
   
   
  I like to do clean too. Here is my Honda gas mule.


----------



## nick n

treal512..... that is absolutely awesome!!!!!!!! I see what you mean it is clean...nice as hell. What are you waxing it with? I had some pretty good success with the new Turtle Wax "Liquid Ice" and Clay Bar kit. I think I only washed mine with car wash detergents maybe three times so far. After Clay Barring it and applying the Turtle Wax Ice, all I really have to do is rinse it off then wipe it down and fire on another spray of the ICE if it needs it . It's clear and no residue. Kick ass shine like glass.
  What are *you* using?
   
  Oh it is a *300 CD* model . That particular model isn't as common as the 4 doors ( which are cool too I miss my old one ) and for that year didn't come with a turbo, but mine has a different motor with turbo. Don't think they made that many of them.
  I am thinking of removing the 300CD emblem on the back trunk when it goes in for a new paint job in a few years( maybe even remove the star too ). Thinking maybe gunmetal metallic grey/charcoal/pewter sort of thing. Friend of mine does high end body and paint.
   
  One thing that I think always ruins the lines on a vehicle is the front licence plate . I had no bracket  and had the licence in the window which looked a thousand times nicer. For some stupid reason I bought the factory bracket and a chrome holder. May take that off again. I think it looks terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can always put it back on if the cops hassle me.


----------



## treal512

Haha, thanks Nick! Looks like clean runs in our bloodlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If I am not mistaken, that was after I did a full detail on my car. I first washed it with liquid dish soap to strip the wax and anything else it would grab onto. Next I did a full clay bar clean panel by panel which took foooreeeveeerrrr. Then I masked everything off with blue painters tape and did 1 layer of Meguir's NXT 2.0. Wiped it all off and let it sit in my garage to cure for 12 hours. The next morning I did the 2nd and final layer of NXT wax. Was a lot of work and a pain in the ass, but it was show room worthy after all that lol. The only thing I don't have in my detailing process (yet) is a rotary device so I can polish and glaze. Not all that needed on lighter colors though, so no biggy.
   
  Hey, I was in the same boat as you a while back when I considered debadging the H emblem and spoiler off my trunk. If I were you, I'd remove the model badge, but keep the Merc logo. Either that or keep the model badge and delete the Merc logo. I think when you have a blank car it comes across like you're trying too hard to make it clean (never been impressed by that look). Luckily your star logo looks great, so personally I would just delete the 300 CD. Love the 2 door btw, because like you said, you don't see them very often.
   
  I'm with you on the license thing, but in my last car when I relocated my plate to the dash, I got pulled over by cops at will. With my Civic, I didn't want any hassle so I just lowered it from the OEM location. It really is more trouble than it is worth unless you're going to a car show/meet or your state/country allows it.


----------



## TF2

Did you drive this car in the downriver area of Michigan?  I recall seeing a car extremely similar to this all the time.
  
  Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> My last (i.e. previous) car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iCantSee

OMG Rx7!!!!!!!! , nice car


----------



## wompa164

Nope I didn't, it's still under the knife 
  
  Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Hey, did you drive this to the Houston meet @Sweet Spot? I wish I could have seen it. I was just talking to a coworker today about doing a swap on a RX7. Love it.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does fuel injector cleaner really work ?


----------



## jd1138

*I'm not sure what I'll get next when I get back to the US.  It needs more ground clearance though - I always had trouble with that.  Maybe a Volvo 740 Turbo Wagon, or a diesel Mercedes, or a first gen Isuzu Trooper, Land Cruiser, or a '90s BMW wagon.  Whatever it is, it needs to be able to fit my 4-foot tall speakers in the back, take a rack, and have a stick.  4WD and/or traction control is a bonus, FWD is a definite no-no.*
   
  My brother has a 1992 Volvo 740 Wagon that has the rock solid 2.3 4 cylinder engine from the 240 series.  The 740 wagon is a great vehicle -- lots of room, comfy, and retains the dependable and cheap to fix B23 engine.  He bought it off CL from the original owners, a doctor and his wife who had bought it brand new and babied it.  I think he only paid 1500 for it, and it only has 100,000 miles which is nothing for that engine.  He found a good Volvo-only shop to have it maintained at.  Mercedes wagons are nice, but I think maintenance and repair will be more pricey.  An older diesel one might be ok, esp. if you can run some veggie oil in it, to save money on fuel.
   
  I have a 1999 Olds Eighty Eight that we bought from the GM dealership where my wife worked at for years.  It only has 60K miles and runs perfect.  It has the 3800 V6 that is a great engine.  We sold our '05 Kia Sedona minivan.  We are looking to buy a Mazda 3 sedan.


----------



## jd1138

*Does fuel injector cleaner really work ?*
   
  My mechanic recommends it -- Lucas brand.  I use it, and for what it's worth, our 12 year old car always starts and runs great.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Does fuel injector cleaner really work ?


 

 Yes, if you need it.  It cleans, it doesn't turn your car into a Ferrari.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My car ran a bit smoother but not without it, so I thought it didn't work.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Does fuel injector cleaner really work ?


 


 My understanding is that the good ones pollute the oil, so I always run it before an oil change and run the fuel tank down to fumes.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





old pa said:


> My understanding is that the good ones pollute the oil, so I always run it before an oil change and run the fuel tank down to fumes.


 

 This is generally sage advice to only use additives prior to a lube job.  However, a good cleaner should merely be a concentrated form similar to the detergent packages in the fuel you put in your tank regularly.  Just avoid putting stuff in your car that you don't need to.  Synthetic oils are particularly sensitive to additives.


----------



## akacoke

its gonna be a beast, my dream is s13 with chevy lsX

  
  Quote: 





wompa164 said:


> '94 Mazda RX7, currently undergoing LS2 swap


----------



## h3rb

Super clean car... Id rock it as is, its a beauty
  
  Quote: 





wompa164 said:


> '94 Mazda RX7, currently undergoing LS2 swap


----------



## Stitch

Not really into cars but since my Opel Corsa 1.4 16v broke down permanetley i had to get a fresh car.
  As of tomorrow i will be the owner of a 2001 Subaru Legacy GL 2.0.


----------



## DanoftheDead

Just washed and installed a new head unit.


----------



## pigmode

What are prevailing attitudes toward Austin Mini Coopers--QC, reliability, longevity, maintenance and up keep? Have a friend who had a nightmare with a lemon.


----------



## calipilot227

1998 Subaru Outback (5-speed)
   

   
  Alpine CDE-102 Head Unit


----------



## Old Pa

2010 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution SE.  ECU dyno-tuned with a K&N panel filter to 335BHP/320Torques


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





old pa said:


> 2010 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution SE.  ECU dyno-tuned with a K&N panel filter to 335BHP/320Torques


 

 Very nice, even though I'm a hardcore Impreza STi fanboy


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Very nice, even though I'm a hardcore Impreza STi fanboy


 

 The household workhorse is a 2011 Subaru Outback 3.6R LTD (my fourth Sub wagon), but Evos spank STI butts. )


----------



## Anaxilus

Bull versus Squirrel:


----------



## nizzki

I've got a 2009 WRX, but it's being a pain. The medieval stereo system isn't helping.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





nizzki said:


> I've got a 2009 WRX, but it's being a pain. The medieval stereo system isn't helping.


 
   
  Should slip right into the dash for the most part.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/GPS-Navigation/AVIC-Z130BT
   
  If you only care about SQ.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Stage4/CD-Players/DEX-P99RS
   
  Sadly Alpine decided to pass the torch when they discontinued the F#1 status line.


----------



## Anaxilus

So I got a call from a friend at Lexus.  Apparently my new car had arrived.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J/K  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, it takes 8-12 hours to prep for delivery.


----------



## marvin

Also have an '09 WRX. Stuck an Eclipse AVN4430 navigation/headunit in there and installation was fairly painless as far as these things go. Subaru has an OEM double DIN radio bezel and the aftermarket fit kits work pretty well. Going for anything above mediocre SQ is a bit pointless though. Too much cabin noise.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Also have an '09 WRX. Stuck an Eclipse AVN4430 navigation/headunit in there and installation was fairly painless as far as these things go. Subaru has an OEM double DIN radio bezel and the aftermarket fit kits work pretty well. Going for anything above mediocre SQ is a bit pointless though. Too much cabin noise.


 

 Eclipse is gone.  Only OEM now.  They've left the aftermarket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can fix cabin noise btw.  I have a friend w/ a PoS Lancer completely smothered in Dynamat, etc.  Choice of tires is huge too.  My Legacy has a drag coefficient of .30 which contributes to it's Lexus quiet.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I like this car.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13jK3F9xZkg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## music_man

i got my 599 gto saturday. honestly, i am scared of it! i probably just do not have enough skill to pilot this thing. i mean you can be going 35 touch it a little and it is already sideways. don't feel sorry for me though lol. i did this to myself.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i got my 599 gto saturday. honestly, i am scared of it! i probably just do not have enough skill to pilot this thing. i mean you can be going 35 touch it a little and it is already sideways. don't feel sorry for me though lol. i did this to myself.


 

 Gratz, nice car!  
   
  Does your 599 have E-diff?  Verify traction control is enabled.  It is a FR GT car unlike a corner carving 458.  Maybe you're just not used to more precise throttle modulation and instant response?
   
  Use those Brembos to late brake and go fast in and slow out, throttle when you get pointed safely till you get a better feel for it.  
   
  (This is why I shake my head at people that think a ZR1 is streetable w/ all that torque going to the back wheels.)


----------



## Astrozombie

So what's the ultimate bang for the buck car? I heard it was the Mazda 3...


----------



## music_man

anaxilus, i am getting used to it. you are right. you cannot hit it until it is pointed straight and it is touchy. when i had the diablo 6.0 i had to floor it before it really came on. the 599 you can give the pedal like a 1/4" and it is going. i am not senna or csaba csere for that matter by any means. i just will probably never be able to really push it. even in a straight line it will break the wheels loose before i even realize it. it is not really a road car. i'd hate to try the actual track car it is made after. i envy those that have that kind of skill.

btw, that lexus looks amazing. i kind of wish i got that lol. it is the first time i saw under it.

astro, yeah probably the 3. especially the speed one.


----------



## theoandtheb

That is a nice problem to have my friend. Please please please post some pictures when you get the chance!


----------



## music_man

i never do this. you can see why. i am more than a little paranoid. oh well.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  

 I'm a black rim fan for sure on most of my cars.  Looks great and hides brake dust.  That would be perfect for short jaunts down to the grocery store!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I won't use anything but stock rims.

Anything else tends to attract police attention.

(Not that I'm breaking the speed limit or anything. )


----------



## music_man

lol, like the whole car does not attract police attention haha. i figured the black rims were great specifically for the brake dust issue. my s65 has carbon rims for the same reason. these kind of cars with mutli piston calipers will just cover the rims with brake dust and soon they will be black anyways. of course they are also ruined then. i am not a fan of rims that look stupid though. i put the size that fits on the car. i love those 70's pontiacs with 28" rims 10 feet in the air. i laugh every time i see that. i just think it is amusing but not my style. those rims look good on that car i think. i kind of wanted red ones but they had to be custom made and i just wanted the car already. you can choose the color of the calipers on this car. as far as police attention i go lower than the speed limit everywhere! that is because of how i feel about animals and the possibility of hitting one. i save that for a track. i'd like to drive the real thing but i can barely control this one. i can't imagine what the race car is like.

they told me they have an adjustment under the pedal and if that is not enough they can remap the throttle bodies. they did say i should learn to drive the car though. the way i see it it is adjustable for a reason. race drivers have the car tailored exactly for them. them telling me i should learn to drive the car i take as an insult. if not a deserving one.


----------



## Anaxilus

I use rims to reduce rotational mass and unsprung weight=increased acceleration, reduced braking distance and better handling and mileage.  The fact I can get them in black to hide dust is a bonus.
   
  If a cop is gonna nail me it won't be for rims and he won't care what my car looks like.  Especially if I 'see' him first.


----------



## wompa164

Nice! I just picked up an '11 GSR WW, great car.
  
  Quote: 





old pa said:


> 2010 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution SE.  ECU dyno-tuned with a K&N panel filter to 335BHP/320Torques


----------



## mralexosborn

I am looking into getting a new VW GTI. Thoughts?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Thoughts?


 

 Many.  Let's just say I'm not a VW guy.  You want a hatch w/ FWD or AWD?


----------



## mralexosborn

Is that an either or question or a yes or no question?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Is that an either or question or a yes or no question?


 

 It's a wth do you want in your next car question.


----------



## music_man

that mitsu is nicer than an s4 imo. the lovely thing is you can actually drive it in that snow.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





music_man said:


> that mitsu is nicer than an s4 imo. the lovely thing is you can actually drive it in that snow.


 

 Is Quattro that bad?


----------



## music_man

i used a s4 last year in a snow storm and it was like rwd. maybe it had summer tires. the g37 is pretty bad in the snow too. perhaps the evo is front wheel bias i don't know. regardless it drives better in snow than the s4 or g37. so does the sti. i don't know why the evo and sti are better because the s4 and g37 weigh more. i do know that the s4 and the g37 are heavy rear bias. i don't know what the difference is for the evo and the sti. the audi is not my favorite car anyways. that thing gets what, 330bhp from a tt six? this year the m3 is supposed to push 460 from a tt six. if they actually go that route. the audi is making slightly higher stock hp than a single turbo four. the g37 feels more solid and rides better than the s4 with normal aspiration too. you said you don't like vw's. i guess i don't really either. the r8 is ok but the lfa is a heck of a lot nicer at that level. if bmw does, they will make more horsepower in the m3 with a six r8. i don't know what audi is doing. the rs cars were decent but now they are gone.


----------



## Anaxilus

Evo and STI aren't front biased, they have a slight to moderate rear disposition depending.  My Legacy even has a 45/55 power split F/R.  The Evo does have snow settings you can select too.  Both have LSD's and I'm not sure about the entry level Quattro offerings...?  
   
  Mitsu's Evo is an electronic god that can compensate and react to just about anything.  It was surprising that Tanner Foust actually said he felt the Subie was faster off road than the Evo despite the electrical wizardry though not sure how stock that Subie was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Both are basically rally cars you can buy.  I actually prefer Subie Symmetrical AWD as you get equal length driveshafts all around and nice physical balance and weight distribution (I think Porsche does as well and they both use boxer engines too).  Other layouts are re-engineered FWD or RWD designs and you can actually get things like torque steer due to differential rotational speeds and loads from one side to the other using unequal length drive shafts.  The effects of this can be amplified in inclement weather.  Take a typical FWD car at decent speed, hydroplane it and immediately lift off the throttle, you'll likely start to spin like a top.  Of course, RWD in bad weather is just a no go. 
   








   
  The other thing is you want dedicated snow/rain tires and rims.  People think wider is better which is true for dry weather.  In bad weather the opposite is right, you want skinny rims and tires because the adhesive properties of rubber compounds are less crucial than focusing weight toward the ground.  Consider a hypothetical tire 100 inches wide with a load of 100lbs.  You end up w/ 1psi or one pound per square inch.  Now double the tire width to 200 inches on the same car and you have 1/2psi which will increase risks of hydroplaning.  Note the pic of the rally car and wheels.
   

   
  What was the question?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Volkswagen?  If you have to buy one get a Porsche.


----------



## music_man

well yeah, i do like porsche. you can't complain about the 911 turbo s lol. maybe not too reliable, i don't know. of course my cars probably arent exactly reliable though but i haven't driven them enough to find out.
i think the mitsu especially and the sti are amazing cars. especially for the money. i also have no problem driving them with all season tires in the winter. i know all season tires are a compromise in dry and wet though. i am guessing the problem with the s4 is it has summer tires. i don't know why they put summer tires on a car with quattro. well i do, it is not an suv lol. i also don't know why the stock evo with the paddles is so good in the snow. the g37(x) is very bad in the snow. i think you explained it, the evo's computer is very advanced.

what about those acura's? yes, they are heavy front bias but on dry ground the one with the p255/35/20 can out handle a stock sti with the right driver sometimes. the big thing is it will pull out of 3 feet of snow! trust me i know. the s4 and tl were rental cars. the problem with that tl is i do not see how it has a claimed 305 hp and estimated 320. it is way too slow. the sti and evo will bury it in a drag. of course i am sure that acura is probably the most reliable car you can buy if that matters. well, so is the lfa probably and a lot higher cool factor. i do hope the nsx comes back. man, if they did an awd nsx and put enough hp to outdo the lfa......


----------



## nanaholic

Quote: 





music_man said:


> the problem with that tl is i do not see how it has a claimed 305 hp and estimated 320. it is way too slow. the sti and evo will bury it in a drag. of course i am sure that acura is probably the most reliable car you can buy if that matters. well, so is the lfa probably and a lot higher cool factor. i do hope the nsx comes back. man, if they did an awd nsx and put enough hp to outdo the lfa......


 

 Pure power numbers means jack - it's the power to weight ratio that tells you how fast a car can pull, which is why you know a motorbike with 150hp would easily break 3 seconds for 0-60, whereas you are looking at 800+hp cars to break that number.  My FD3S RX-7 is rated at 280hp and would be same as a R34GTR but for 0-60 it's a good half a second faster because it's about 300kg lighter!
   
  Also FR/MR/RR for life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For pure fun you just can't beat a rear-wheel drive car, and if Honda makes a AWD NSX I'm sure their brand would be considered completely ruined seeing how they've butchered every other iconic budget sports car they've ever had (civic, integra, S2000 etc).


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





nanaholic said:


> Pure power numbers means jack - it's the power to weight ratio that tells you how fast a car can pull, which is why you know a motorbike with 150hp would easily break 3 seconds for 0-60, whereas you are looking at 800+hp cars to break that number.  My FD3S RX-7 is rated at 280hp and would be same as a R34GTR but for 0-60 it's a good half a second faster because it's about 300kg lighter!
> 
> *That's not the complete story of course.  Weight distribution, gearing, traction and launch control are big factors as well.  Plus manual sticks are incapable of breaking 3.2 seconds anyway under perfect conditions, you need an sequential (like in a bike) or dual clutch.  The Evo X with 290hp should beat an RX7 by about half a second despite the weight penalty.  But generally, I do follow the Colin Chapman school of thought which brings me to....*
> 
> ...


----------



## nanaholic

Quote:  

 Actually both the FD3S RX-7 and the EVO X is officially quoted to run 0-100km @ 5.2s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Granted being an FR car with no traction control and all the gizmo it will be extremely difficult to consistently do these kinds of launch compared to an EVO.
   
  Rear wheel drive cars are just more fun to drive, but I'm not arguing that they are the best performing.  If you are going for the best performing and handling, of course AWD is the way to go, I'll also take a AWD sedan for a daily commute, but on an open road or a skid pad, RWD!  It's like people liking Grados but they won't claim that they are neutral cans.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





nanaholic said:


> Actually both the FD3S RX-7 and the EVO X is officially quoted to run 0-100km @ 5.2s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That figure is off.  The Evo X should be 4.3-4.6s.  The STI is 5.1.
   
  Car and Driver Test Sheet:
http://media.caranddriver.com/files/2008-mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-gsrmitlan-evo-x-08-ss.pdf
   
  Motor Trend:
http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1101_2011_subaru_wrx_sti_2010_mitsubishi_lancer_evolution_comparison/viewall.html
   
  "Launching from a standstill, the Evo owns the STI. At 60 mph, Mitsu's little monster is half a second ahead of the STI (4.5 seconds vs. 5.0 seconds), and by the time 100 mph comes around, the Evo has stretched its lead to almost 2 seconds (12.3 seconds vs. 13.9 seconds)."
   
  Road and Track:
http://www.roadandtrack.com/var/ezflow_site/storage_RT_NEW/storage/original/application/e2414cf1ab489e11c61b0d06745e8d34.pdf
   
http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/comparison/2011-nissan-370z-vs.-2011-mitsubishi-lancer-evo-gsr


----------



## music_man

those little evo's are dang fast. with minor mod's they are smokin fast. what i don't understand is the rx7 r2 was very fast but the rx8 is a dog. the tl wil easily beat the rx8! the g37 will bury it and those are sedans.

i do not think a nsx would be butchered. well, i hope not. i hope when and if it finally comes they pull all the stops. that is wishful thinking i suppose. the original nsx was the real deal with 280bhp back in the day. i think it clobbered a supra tt when it came out a few years later. the supra tt was not slow car either. it was heavy though. how did that go so fast with all that weight? it only had 330bhp. even the 300zx tt was heavy with 300bhp and went like a bat. i am not sure power to weight is the only factor. their is gearing/hookup and other things. i had a 450bhp 89 saleen mustang that flew. at least it felt like it did. of course what was considered fast back then was like 5.2 seconds to 60 so i am assuming that is the answer. those were not todays sub 3 second super cars. now six seconds is considered just an average car. so i guess you are correct. those cars did not perform like todays cars. they felt fast at the time though.


----------



## Old Pa

Last Saturday I got blindsided by an early snow storm while out for lunch in the Blue Car (2010 Evo SE, see above).  Even in "snow" mode, the summer Yokes were very slick and tip-toeing was necessary.  And according to my manual, the three modes shift bias from rear (tarmac) to balanced (gravel) to front (snow).  But on my last track day at BIR, only about half of the field of exotica were able keep up on the long straight.  Maybe the best thing about the Blue Car is that it seems essentially invisible to LEOs,


----------



## music_man

i am sure there were summer tires on the s4 too. winter tires on a rwd are better than summer tires on a awd! i am surprised that blue car does not attract police. i think you just have not been busted by luck. that thing has speed written all over it imo. the grill says "giant intercooler" lol. hey, anyways good thing you have been lucky.

my new car however, you could be busted in park. unless they think someone important is driving that. of course they could also think it is stolen etc. do i know what they are thinking? haha.


----------



## Old Pa

BTW, the best car I've ever had for freezy skid stuff is my present 2011 Subaru Outback 3.6 with winter tires all around.  Good balance, sufficient ground clearance and excellent manners.  A real little winter tank for the Northwoods.


----------



## theoandtheb

Look what I saw at a nearby strip mall:


----------



## Anaxilus

Mmmm.....McLaren ftw!  Not the color I would have picked but hey, that's one way to make a supercar stand out.


----------



## theoandtheb

I like the color scheme and black rims. It matches the front and side intakes and the rear lights and exhaust nicely. To me the dark grey/silver makes it more subtle. Of course I'd rather have the 458 anyway. It has that extra emotional something that the McLaren seems to lack. That and from the majority of reviews, the Ferrari seems to be the better car of the two. Of course UK Top Gear said the McLaren is better, but they're understandably biased.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> I like the color scheme and black rims. It matches the front and side intakes and the rear lights and exhaust nicely. To me the dark grey/silver makes it more subtle. Of course I'd rather have the 458 anyway. It has that extra emotional something that the McLaren seems to lack. That and from the majority of reviews, the Ferrari seems to be the better car of the two. Of course UK Top Gear said the McLaren is better, but they're understandably biased.


 

 The rims aren't black, that's shadow.  The car isn't dark grey either it's silver just like the other pedestrian cars in the parking lot.  It has the same color scheme as a Camry.  The color scheme u mention is what I had picked out for my imaginary 458 except dark anthracite wheels.  ;P  Speaking of 458, I used to think that was breathtaking to look at.  Till I saw it next to an Aventador at the auto show.  My God!!  The 458 looked soft and vanilla by comparison.


----------



## music_man

no plates on that? talk about attracting leo's. plus he parked in two spaces. i am sure everyone loves that dude lol.
i guess everyone does want the 458. i just like stuff that is stripped. if i had a evo i'd gut the interior for performance at no cost. well. the 599 is not really gutted but it is spartan.


----------



## theoandtheb

There were temporary plates on the dash. I'm pretty sure it's still the dealership's car, out for a little advertising I guess. And yeah, the double spot parking is kind of a jerk move but that's pretty stand fair strategy for the pricier cars I've seen in parking lots.


----------



## Anaxilus

I have zero problems w/ a six figure car or any sort of 'special' car double parking.  Completely understandable IMO.  Getting a ticket is better than a door ding or scratch on a collectible car.  Once that's done you're out way more than the cost of repairs.


----------



## music_man

indeed. as an owner of them i 100% agree. the problem is the person that is the real jerk may get irked. then he goes and vandalizes the car. because of that i just park all the way at the end where no one wants to and walk. well, better yet i do not take those cars to the mall. i meant that guy is a jerk in other peoples eyes. he has a very good reason to do that even if others may not agree.


----------



## theoandtheb

Oh I totally understand what you're saying. In my heart of hearts, yes, I'd consider parking like that. But I'm with you, just bring a normal car when you're parking in a huge lot. Of course there are some people who can't help but to flaunt themselves and their disposable income. To those people I say you reap what you sow.


----------



## Anaxilus

Since we are talking Supercars and all, I thought I'd share one of my favorite car commercials:


----------



## music_man

i think there is a point where something is too much for the public roads lol. still darn cool.


----------



## theoandtheb

Well yeah, the Zonda R isn't street legal anyway. But it's still the one I'd have if I could have any modern super car. Of course my favorites are still the Ferrari race cars of old. Their newest offerings are great cars, but there's nothing quite like the sound and smell of an old 250. If only I had the multi-millions to own one...


----------



## music_man

my bad. i did not know it was not street legal. that thing is a beast! honestly i get a car because i think it looks cool. i drive below the speed limit and make it to the track like twice a year. even at the track i won't go nuts because i don't really want to wreck a car. that being said, that zonda looks super cool! if you want a vintage car how about a bugatti lol. the veyron is a volkswagen of all things. i see what you mean about the new offerings from the big marques.....


----------



## theoandtheb

Hey, you assumed it wasn't street legal so you may know more than you realize. And yeah, I don't understand why people think regularly speeding is fine. Just take it to the track, seriously. Don't get me wrong, most of the high-end modern offerings are great cars. I'd love to one day drive a 458. I just love the nostalgia that comes from old race cars. It was such a different era back then, no seat beats, no over-computerized cars. It was just you and the car that was almost alive in itself. If only the old ones with racing pedigrees weren't so obscenely expensive. As for the Veyron, I'm not really a big fan. I certainly respect and admire the engineering that went into the car and some of the absolute bonkers numbers. Just if I was in the market for a 240+ mph hyper car, it'd be the McLaren F1 every single time.


----------



## music_man

the f1 was a _supercar_. three seats too! also about two million smackers now lol. i can think of a lot of older supercars that i like better than the new ones too. (unfortunately) they have all appreciated.
i always laugh when accountant types say cars only depreciate. i once saw a guy buy a 959 as an investment. i wonder how long he kept it or if he still has it. pretty good investment there.


----------



## Anaxilus

Funny, I was just having a chat w/ another H-fier about technological advancement versus performance.  He wasn't quite getting my point.  Should have shown him this.
   
http://wheelstv.tv/wheelstvgarage/videos/id_207/title_Top-Gear-Supercars-Old-vs-New/


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





music_man said:


> the f1 was a _supercar_. three seats too! also about two million smackers now lol. i can think of a lot of older supercars that i like better than the new ones too. (unfortunately) they have all appreciated.
> i always laugh when accountant types say cars only depreciate. i once saw a guy buy a 959 as an investment. i wonder how long he kept it or if he still has it. pretty good investment there.


 

 OK, I'm one of those accountant types.
   
  First, cars violate one of my Iron Rules: Do not pay interest on a depreciating asset.
   
  It's best to pay cash.  At the worst, buy with a large down and pay it off ASAP.  I did that with my daily ride; the other car has been paid off for over 20 years.
   
  Some cars do appreciate, but you have to figure in maintenance, registration and insurance.  I'm not sure the Porsche made money when you factor the TCO.
   
  The best way to go is to buy a super-reliable car and drive the wheels off it.  My tC was $15k and is about to turn 90k with zero problems.  I think I can push it to 250k without much expense.  Even though it depreciates, the TCO won't be too bad.
   
  I'm also thinking about a fun car.  Some I'm considering are a C5 convertible with a manual, a '55-'57 T-Bird in "driver" condition, a NSX, or an Avanti II.  A C5 or NSX would be fully depreciated and are candidates to appreciate.  They also have a big enthusiast base and lots of DIY maintenance is possible.  The T-Birds and Avantis are more typical classics.  I lean a little towards an Avanti because they're $10k-$15k, you can get parts at Pep Boys and they're really distinctive.  Then again, a C5 is in the ballpark, has no top and  turns in decent mileage.  We'll see.
   
  I wouldn't really expect to make money on any of these.  But I think I'd lose less money on them than with most cars.


----------



## Planar_head

What do you guys think about the Toyota GT 86 (and by extension, the Subaru BRZ) ? I don't know what to make of it; should we be expecting some kind of MR2 next or will this be the only car of its type for Toyota?

Here's a link for those who don't know: http://jalopnik.com/toyota-gt-86


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> What do you guys think about the Toyota GT 86 (and by extension, the Subaru BRZ) ? I don't know what to make of it; should we be expecting some kind of MR2 next or will this be the only car of its type for Toyota?
> Here's a link for those who don't know: http://jalopnik.com/toyota-gt-86


 

 MR2 and Supra ARE next.  Question is when and in what form.  The 86 ended up being 2-300lbs and 2-$3,000K over my preferred targets for that project but it is tempting.  With few alternatives the 86 seems to be the real deal as far as current alternatives for a drivers car.  The look of the Toyota version is growing on me but the taillights need a redo IMO.  Edmunds already pegged it as one of the better handling cars they've tested and that's with crap tires.  As with all cars I'll wait for the last model year to make a decision and Toyota/Subaru has made it known they expect the vehicle to make 300+hp at some point.  Since I already have a MR and FR Jag I'd be interested if Toyota could make the 86 into an AWD performance hybrid getting 35-40mpg combined.  Such a car would weigh just a hair over a Corvette. 
   
  Or I'll just save up and grab a CX16 in production form.  Choices....
   
 or


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> OK, I'm one of those accountant types.
> 
> First, cars violate one of my Iron Rules: Do not pay interest on a depreciating asset.
> 
> ...


 


  I mentioned the Ferrari 250 GTO earlier. I think this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ml9Ucw2MU) shows the amazing appreciation value some of these old cars have assuming you bought it many years ago when their value had yet to be fully recognized.
   
  Of course like one of the top commenter's on the video says, a $20 million car is a great investment now, if you have the money to buy such a car in the first place.


----------



## tvrboy

uncle erik said:


> OK, I'm one of those accountant types.
> 
> First, cars violate one of my Iron Rules: Do not pay interest on a depreciating asset.
> 
> ...



a c5 wont appreciate in the forseeable future. too many made. it will keep going down and down. nsx is a good choice as those are fully depreciate and highly sought after. you are right to factor in maintenance. thats why i dont recommend fiat era ferraris, even though many are done depreciating. most are a study in deferred maintenance... it will either cost you a lot to get it right when you buy, or cost you when you sell to the next guy who can use the fact you never changed the cambelts to haggle...


----------



## Uncle Erik

I know a C5 won't appreciate for another 10-15 years, but it will probably drop another $5k-$7k before rebounding.  I've always been a buy-and-hold sort, so picking one up would mean ten years of ownership.  It might not have the best performance stats, but it is topless and would be pretty good for touring and roaming back roads.  That might be worth losing a few thousand.  I'll be teaching shortly  and with a good 8-10 weeks off in the summer, a convertible would be nice to roam the lower 48 in.  Especially one with a good national network of parts and mechanics.


----------



## music_man

if you drive it that much it will never appreciate. it is not so expensive. as you said, drive it until the wheels fall off and enjoy it. sometimes the "investment" is the pleasure you get from something. not necessarily monetary. it is a good fun car. not a zr1 but id take a c5. you could put a supercharger on it if you need to go faster.

some cars actually are investments. that is why those $20,000 cars are 20 million now. what do you call that? other than gates, i think people made money on the 959 too. the '93 was less than $1m dm and no now it is $2.5m dm.


----------



## Anaxilus

The only cars that truly appreciate are cars that require substantial initial capital outlay.  If you have that much money to begin with, no way would you get a vehicle as an investment in the first place, only as a luxury good.  .  Unless you are running a business where you rely on volume or restoration, the net loss in opportunity cost is too great to consider vehicles seriously as an 'investment'.  More like, 'if I'm lucky I'll make a few K flipping an exotic w/ a 2 year waitlist'.  Any potential collector car with 'reasonable' points of entry are cars that will likely only make you rich by the time you are either dead or in a retirement home.
   
  '93 was 20 years ago and don't forget inflation.  Who the hell uses dm these days btw?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Another true aspect of driving a wonderful car is how it makes you feel about yourself and life. I was in sales for 20 years and the great feeling of pulling up in a nice car can change everything about you and make you feel like a million. This is really beyond being materialistic or shallow, but having enjoyment for what you have worked for. In sales they judge you by what you drive. A nice car even if you borrow money to get it, makes you an extra 30% of income a year just by how it makes you feel and the respect from your co-workers.
   
  This far surpasses any extra money you pay in interest on the loan. 
   
   
  Funny in Orange County California if you have a damaged and dented car you are really looked at as a bad human being, capitalism at it's very worst, the guy could have six children, work two jobs and still if he drives a beater, he is a bad person. The cops will even ticket you and pull you over in a shabby car. Wrong but true.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Funny in Orange County California if you have a damaged and dented car you are really *looked at as a bad human being*, capitalism at it's very worst, the guy could have six children, work two jobs and still if he drives a beater, he is a bad person. The cops will even ticket you and pull you over in a shabby car. Wrong but true.


 

 That's a bit extreme and unfair of a comment.  Depends where in OC, you might just blend in depending.  Cops will pull you over wondering why insurance hasn't fixed the car yet.  Assuming you have insurance which is required by law.  Driving a damaged car can represent an unsafe road condition for others.  How many times have a you seen a car driving on the Freeway w/ a bumper bouncing around or flapping in the wind?  If you get a ticket and haven't violated the law, you can get the charge dropped by the Judge.  Otherwise breaking the law is breaking the law.
   
  Btw, I suggest you look at the number one most ticketed vehicles.  Scions, Hummers, BMWs and Mercedes usually at the top.  Go to traffic court and you'll see just as many rich schmucks from Newport Beach as anyone else.


----------



## mralexosborn

Looks like I'm picking up my new '12 Lancer GT on Monday. Hurrah!


----------



## music_man

lol don't get upset. it was "dm" in '93. i was simply bringing forward the then currency. sorry i did not do the euro or usd math i am lazy. yeah it was 20 odd years but if it sat in a garage it returned more than a lot of investments. the thing is wait at least 10 years and don't drive it. if you drive a car it is not an investment. however, i see the nsx did pretty good. with low miles it is about the same price as it was new. of course no financial gain but perhaps no loss. well, factor in inflation etc. i guess it lost a little. anyways the fact that it is still what it cost new says a lot about that car. since it was not outrageously expensive to begin with. you can't say that about new honda's. they are good solid cars but they depreciate like any other car. albeit not as much as some.

scion? i get the others. most people in court have broken the law in some way. not all but most.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Funny you mentioned that Scions get a lot of tickets.  I've only had one - a U-turn in a business district.  Guilty as charged, but was going about 5MPH with zero oncoming traffic.  But no speeding tickets in almost five years.
   
  I got all of my speeding tickets in an Audi 5000 (when it was running) and a '95 Escort 5-speed with (IIRC) 88HP.
   
  I've been speeding ticket free in the '71 Comet (302), a FC3S RX-7 and the tC.  I may have pushed those over the limit once or twice


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Funny you mentioned that Scions get a lot of tickets.  I've only had one - a U-turn in a business district.  Guilty as charged, but was going about 5MPH with zero oncoming traffic.  But no speeding tickets in almost five years.
> 
> I got all of my speeding tickets in an Audi 5000 (when it was running) and a '95 Escort 5-speed with (IIRC) 88HP.
> 
> I've been speeding ticket free in the '71 Comet (302), a FC3S RX-7 and the tC.  I may have pushed those over the limit once or twice


 

 It's usually kids in the Scions getting tickets.  Highschool, early college.  Most scions are pretty lightweight which translates to tossable.


----------



## music_man

i am guessing camaro,mustang,sti,evo get a lot of tickets too. i am also guessing those that do are probably guilty lol. weird thing i have noticed is they tend to let a supercar going 80 in a 55 just go by(not me). i can speculate as to why but i don't know. it seems things like z06 don't either. well, that sort of is a supercar.


----------



## alv4426

I had 0 tickets in my WRX (~85mph usu cruising speed) , 0 in my 330ci(~80 usu cruising speed), but 1 in a freakin grandma-mobile 2004 Camry(~70 usu cruising speed)... karma is a b*tch


----------



## Anaxilus

I've never seen seen a Corvette driver break the speed limit to or from the retirement home.  The only American cars I see get pushed are Vipers on the freeway and big-block trucks w/ insecure owners trying to drag every light.  Sometimes a Stang here and there.
   
  Evos get hit a lot for tickets.  Automatic pull over and pop your hood around here, CARB (California Air Resources Board) laws.  Every mod to the intake and exhaust has to have a CARB sticker now.  Subies are more low profile when they have 5 doors and a baby seat.


----------



## mrflip69

^ You make it sound like CARB is something new. Exhaust shouldn't be a problem, as long as the car isn't obnoxiously loud (95dB last I checked, which is pretty damn loud). At least those newer cars are turbo'd from the factory. You can be pretty stealth with mods to keep your warranty and avoid police/smog hassles.


----------



## alv4426

Ive also noticed they don't really stop you unless you're riding a super riced 98 Civic with a 130db exhaust(at idle), giant flame wrap on the side (to add 500hp), giant shopping cart wing, and have 14in subs in the trunk that cause seismic activity. I used an old 5 series w/o exhaust as a dd in LA over the summer and wasn't stopped once. And by stealth mods I think you mean re-flashing, Id be very careful about doing that on a car w/o a proper dyno tune I've seen a few friends blow engines and destroying cats (if you still got them) by going DIY 
  
  Quote: 





mrflip69 said:


> ^ You make it sound like CARB is something new. Exhaust shouldn't be a problem, as long as the car isn't obnoxiously loud (95dB last I checked, which is pretty damn loud). At least those newer cars are turbo'd from the factory. You can be pretty stealth with mods to keep your warranty and avoid police/smog hassles.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mrflip69 said:


> ^ You make it sound like CARB is something new. Exhaust shouldn't be a problem, as long as the car isn't obnoxiously loud (95dB last I checked, which is pretty damn loud). At least those newer cars are turbo'd from the factory. You can be pretty stealth with mods to keep your warranty and avoid police/smog hassles.


 

 CARB isn't new, deliberately targeting tuner cars to pull over and impounding them after inspecting the engine bay is.  That is a deliberately new policy only a few years old.  Setting up mobile test and inspection stations?!  Yeah, that's new.  If you don't have a CARB cert/sticker for your shiny aluminum intake or titanium exhaust kiss your car goodbye, you can pick up at the impound lot at a date tbd.  Ironically this happened to a friends Evo, I even warned him.  He rides crotch rockets now.
   
  Some new erotica....


----------



## Planar_head

Autoblog has their impresions of the Subaru BRZ up:

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/12/05/2013-subaru-brz-first-drive-review/

For those interested in the aftermarket potential of the Subaru BRZ (and relatives), MotoIQ has a good article on this.

http://www.motoiq.com/magazine_articles/articletype/articleview/articleid/2279/86-under-the-skin-technical-details-on-the-toyotasubaruscion-86gt-86fr-sbrz.aspx


----------



## music_man

i think id take the genesis track six cylinder. where hyundai has gotten to is simply amazing. sure, the brz is lighter and more tossable but the genesis six should turn in much more impressive track times and i don't mean drag. i think that is the most fun per dollar ratio there is going.


----------



## Anaxilus

Depends on the track.  Streets of willow is all about light weight, corner carving and maintaining momentum and judicious braking.  Honestly, I have yet to see a Genesis anywhere near a track.  I'm beginning to think the Genesis is more of a paper tiger.  I've seen a GTR drive to a track and park to watch the racing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For a money to track performance ratio, nothing beats the Evo and Mustang 302 currently.  I'll take that track built GT300 BRZ.  =P.  GT300 class means it's _restricted _to 300hp.  Pretty sure it's all motor, not sure if its the 2.0 or 2.5 liter.
   
  Here's a nice vid about power versus balance.  Apologize for the ad in advance.


----------



## Planar_head

Thing is, I see the Toyobaru as the next Miata (as in NA Miata, not NC Miata).

It's already got the suspension underpinnings to make it perform great. Compare it to a 2012 Porsche 911 for a second -- look at how much the Porsche leans into a corner -- nearly nothing. This solves the traditional shortcomings of the McPherson suspension design without increasing tire wear by adding camber.
The Toyobaru uses that same technique (reducing lean) to reduce the shortcomings of the McPherson design without special electronic shocks.

This car truly is more than meets the eye. A car where function follows form in sports car guise. A rare beast at the price that it is designed for (approximately 24,000 USD, so they say).

Now, is it a Mustang? Hardly. It's not designed to compete on power. But I'll bet, with a good set of tires comparable to those available on the Mustang (Pirelli P Zeros on the GT, if I'm not mistaken) I'm willing to bet the Toyobaru beats the Mustang on the skidpad.

Of course, this is just conjecture. Either way, this car is certainly not something that should be ignored.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Thing is, I see the Toyobaru as the next Miata (as in NA Miata, not NC Miata).
> It's already got the suspension underpinnings to make it perform great. Compare it to a 2012 Porsche 911 for a second -- look at how much the Porsche leans into a corner -- nearly nothing. This solves the traditional shortcomings of the McPherson suspension design without increasing tire wear by adding camber.
> The Toyobaru uses that same technique (reducing lean) to reduce the shortcomings of the McPherson design without special electronic shocks.
> This car truly is more than meets the eye. A car where function follows form in sports car guise. A rare beast at the price that it is designed for (approximately 24,000 USD, so they say).
> ...


 

 I agree for the most part, assuming Toyota doesn't cheapen the car and price it out of the competition.  I always worry about Toyota doing dumb stuff like that w/ performance cars.  The Supra was close to $40k back in the day, the MR-S was $25k and it had only 138hp.  Of course with those cars, the enthusiast doesn't buy them for what they are but what they can become.  I am a little bothered the FRS ended up close to 2,800lbs though, oh well.  I hear the next Miata has a target of about 1700lbs in a package about the size of the gen 1 Miata.  Let's see what happens.  Plus the RX-9?!
  
  Porsche definitely knows McPherson struts better than anybody, no question.  They do however have quite a few electric gizmos on the suspension for the 2012 911.  Sport Chrono has the electric adjustable dampening, computer controlled hydraulic sway bars, the Turbo has active adjusting engine mounts to compensate for side loading the rear engine bias, not sure about the
 Carrera.
   
http://blogs.insideline.com/straightline/2011/11/suspension-walkaround-2012-porsche-911-carrera-s.html
   

   
  You have to hand it to Ford w/ the Boss 302 (Laguna Seca) though.  Probably the best handling production live axle ever made.  The M3 can't keep pace with it because the Mustang is better balanced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What's ironic to me is the Shelby GT500 is the premium lead sled they offer.  Yet the 302 has less power, is NA, substantially cheaper and beats it in every performance metric except maybe 1-2 tenths 0-62 and 1/4. It's as if Ford said, you want the Shelby?  Here, have it.  We still need a real sports car, voila Boss 302.


----------



## music_man

that thing still has a live axel after all these years? at least they made it work finally i guess. now for american affordable muscle.... the camaro zl1. woweee! 55 grand, come again? that car seems to not only have the cajones but also the suspension and brakes. is it worth 10 percent more performance and twice the price for the zr1? i don't think so. of course i have driven neither. just going by paper.
heck, the zl1 sure beats the cts v i'll say. at least in the badazz department.

apparently there is supposed to be a 2012 m3 with a twin turbo v6 and 460+bhp? i'd be interested in that myself. i do not seem to be finding it though. perhaps because they stuck the v8 in there again?
of course one can tt a g37..... not stock,no warranty etc. i did the renntech to my s but they agreed to let me have my warranty at that dealer. anywhere else i don't know.


----------



## KillforKandy

My little lady right now. My photobucket has gone over bandwidth again as I didn't renew my pro account so I'll have to upload some better pics later straight to the site.


   
   Undergoing a huge project right now and hope to have it done by April at the latest. Miss driving her.
   
   Alex


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  

 Nice man.  Not much better in this world than a 2JZGTE and New Mexico plates!


----------



## Fugue

2008 BMW 328i


----------



## Uncle Erik

Just catching up on this thread.
   
  First, CARB is awful.  They pulled me over at a mobile smog station once, when I had the RX-7.  This was about a week after I had it smogged.  I handed the guy my smog certificate and said that I wasn't going to comply with a test.  He wasn't happy, but backed down and let me go.  The car was dead stock, anyway.
   
  I'm glad to register in Arizona now.  No smog down here.  As soon as the warranty is up, I might ditch the atalytic converter and put a nice header on the Scion.
   
  Also, the NA Miata was mentioned a couple times.  Anyone have any thoughts on it?  Early ones are dead cheap and one might make a fun extra car to have around.  They seem pretty reliable, RWD, easy to wrench on, not many electronic gizmos that break, convertible without a power top, easily found with a clutch, and the parts are cheap and available.  Early ones are going to hit 25 pretty quick, so insurance will be cheap.  Also, they're fully depreciated, so it might be possible to own one for a few years and break even or make a few hundred.  I might drop a few thousand on one.  No top and good handling would be fun.


----------



## Planar_head

There's a rather large and organized Miata community. The NA and NB have very similar chassis, so the aftermarket parts are plenty.
The only real problems you may run into is may be that clean, non-thrashed copies may be hard to find.

Also, since you're on the West coast, you might consider paying a visit to Flyin' Miata (no affiliation) and if you're lucky actually ride in one, if you already haven't.

While I don't own one, my armchair research and Google-fu make me slightly more educated than the average bear, I guess.
(Though I would love to pay a visit to Flyin' Miata myself)


----------



## Uncle Erik

Thanks!  I'll give Flyin' Miata a look!
   
  I've been poking around and the NAs seem plentiful between LA, San Diego, Las Vegas, and Phoenix, all of which are fairly close.
   
  I'd rather get one that needs some wrenching, anyway.  Not one with extensive mods or has been raced, but something to poke at over a couple of years.   I've done some minor repairs and bodywork, but I'd like to really sort through a car.  I'd like to replace a clutch, rebuild a front end, and other serious repairs.  I have a reliable driver and three spare cars down here, so it'd be no problem to have it off the road.  It just looks like one would be a fun, reliable driver once sorted out.


----------



## Anaxilus

Just keep an eye out for that rear window.  Unlike the MR-S they used plastic windows for a good long time like the Z3.  Common to see no rear windows or completely opaque and yellow rear windows on those cars.  A nice garaged one should be better off I'd imagine.


----------



## music_man

i wonder how tamara will handle her 599 gto. i am extremely careful and quite frankly scared of that car. it has an outrageous power to weight ratio and gets loose real quick. .i hear the 911 gt3 is even worse with traction. people i know that have one described it as "squirrely: i guess these kind of cars really need slicks. which is interesting because most kids i see with a 500bhp+ evo/subie have slicks usually. i think they can't put them from the factory because perhaps they are not street legal. however i am getting some. possibly tomorrow .btw, i parked it between two of many cars at a walmart earlier today. no one even noticed it afaik. that is the real smart thing to do. double parking a supercar at the end of the lot is asking for it imho


----------



## music_man

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1071137_this-is-what-its-like-driving-a-1500-hp-corvette-down-the-highway 
 look at the speedo lol. i now realize with these cars you cannot floor it until like 50-80 duh! seeing as i never go over 45....lol. well i hope to make it to the track again.

i had built a 1,800 hp mustang in '99. it came apart all over the road on the way home from the build. that was probably the most money i actually wasted in my life haha.


----------



## hien34

Currently driving a 2011 STi in Satin White Pearl - so far just Cobb intake and CPU tune
   
  Very much looking forward to the new 911 or a previous gen GT3 and keeping an eye on the Toyobaru 
   
  Previous vehicles:
  2009 Nissan 370z White/Black - stock
  2009 Porsche 911 Carrera S Black/Black - stock
  2007 Mercedes-Benz E63 Black/Black - stock
  2006 Porsche Cayenne Blue/Black - stock
  2006 Porsche 911 Carrera S Yellow/Black - K&W springs, Fabspeed intake/exhaust (LOUD!)
  2004 Nissan 350z Black/Black - GF210 springs, RS*R Exmag GTII exhaust, HKS intake, 19" SSR SP1s (Black, chrome lip)
  1995 BMW M3 (OBDI) Black/Black - H&R coilovers, PU bushings, Momo strut tie, Stromung exhaust, Vollstrom rear decklid spoiler, 19" MVR Magnums, AC Schnitzer knob/mats


----------



## music_man

the gt3 borders on too much power for it's chassis. i am looking forward to the new 911 as well. perhaps awd? besides a used good gt3 is so much money might as well get whatever is new.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





music_man said:


> the gt3 borders on too much power for it's chassis. i am looking forward to the new 911 as well. perhaps awd? besides a used good gt3 is so much money might as well get whatever is new.


 

 Get a 911 Turbo.  It's a beast w/ AWD and 0-62 in 2.6-2.9 secs.  I just can't come to grips w/ the RR layout knowing Porsche only committed to that so they could have a backseat.  >.<  This year they made the new 911 proportionally closer to the Cayman for obvious reasons.  The minute they make an AWD Cayman or a 911 Turbo that is laid out like a Cayman I'm sold.  Till then I got my eye on another prize.  
   
  @hien34 - What'd you think of the KW's on your 911?  Only springs, no dampers?


----------



## hien34

I do like the Turbo/Turbo S a lot and I'm sure I'll consider those as well but I do like the RWD 911s as well so we'll see - the missus wants to look at a house first (i know, right??)
   
  @anaxilus - sorry I meant Eibach - barely stiffer than stock and the stance was nice


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hien34 said:


> @anaxilus - sorry I meant Eibach - barely stiffer than stock and the stance was nice


 

 I've got Eibachs on my old '92 Corolla.  =P


----------



## hien34

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I've got Eibachs on my old '92 Corolla.  =P


 

 LAWL awesome! I think i had cut Eibachs on an old '90 CRX Si =)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hien34 said:


> LAWL awesome! I think i had cut Eibachs on an old '90 CRX Si =)


 

 Oh, fyi....don't ever cut a spring.  That's like taking one of the hands off a watch.  Especially w/ a torch which alters the characteristics and spring rate of the metal.  This is bad urban mythlogy much like driving a pickup w/ the tailgate down.  Only make things worse.


----------



## hien34

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Oh, fyi....don't ever cut a spring.  That's like taking one of the hands off a watch.  Especially w/ a torch which alters the characteristics and spring rate of the metal.  This is bad urban mythlogy much like driving a pickup w/ the tailgate down.  Only make things worse.


 

 oh trust me, I know - that was when I was a teenager =)


----------



## music_man

gee whiz! the 911 turbo is that fast,lol? what the heck does the turbo-s and gt3 do 0-60 in. like less than 2 seconds? holy smokes.

hey, hien do the house first! it is actually an investment(even today) and you will enjoy it as much as your wife does. i do not know why men are not big on real estate but cars. well save for donald trump i suppose haha.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  

 GT3 isn't that fast 0-62.  It's a track car, it doesn't need to be.  If you find yourself at 0mph on the track and not in pit lane you've probably lost.


----------



## hien34

Quote: 





music_man said:


> gee whiz! the 911 turbo is that fast,lol? what the heck does the turbo-s and gt3 do 0-60 in. like less than 2 seconds? holy smokes.
> hey, hien do the house first! it is actually an investment(even today) and you will enjoy it as much as your wife does. i do not know why men are not big on real estate but cars. well save for donald trump i suppose haha.


 


  Nissan GT-R is wicked fast 0-60 as well since the AWD helps a ton - but the 0-60 stat itself does get overrated IMO - more about the total package (high speed acceleration, stability, handling, etc.)
   
  yes - it's time to be more practical (we each have a house of our own so selling those and getting a new one) - there will always a newer/faster/better car waiting to be bought =)


----------



## music_man

gt-r with the carbon fiber version is awesome. i just found out there is a tuned 599 gto with 888bhp! oh boy....even car and driver was drifting the stock one all over the place. if you lift throttle before second then floor it right before you pull the paddle.....oops. that's just stock lol. cars breaking free 2 wheels is one thing but all four is just insane lol. well, it has been said i don't drive very good


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





music_man said:


> gt-r with the carbon fiber version is awesome.


 

 there's a GTR around, I see it about once a week at a soccer field. it's kind of stealthy, bordering on ugly, but it's a beast when it awakens... 
   
  I alternate between an 09 GTI and a 99 740i, both are plenty quick and attractive without sticking out too much in a crowd. had to retrofit an iPod integration kit for the BMW, ditching the CD changer...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> there's a GTR around, I see it about once a week at a soccer field. it's kind of stealthy, bordering on ugly, but it's a beast when it awakens...
> 
> I alternate between an 09 GTI and a 99 740i, both are plenty quick and attractive without sticking out too much in a crowd. had to retrofit an iPod integration kit for the BMW, ditching the CD changer...


 

 A lot of GTRs around here.  Too bad almost none of the drivers use them.  Probably the fastest car I've never seen tracked on any track day.  I think most of the owners are young and wealthy enough to grab the car but not enough to play w/ them.


----------



## music_man

well it snowed real nice. the hummer is an amazing vehicle in it's own right. it goes through a "wall" of snow. most mere suv's can only go through snow up to their front bumper. i have the real one from the 90's not the toy they make now.


----------



## zheric

I see quite a few of them around my area as well, but on the occasions I can see who's driving they're usually not young.  Around where I work though I seem to see quite a few R8s, and those drivers seem awfully young.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> A lot of GTRs around here.  Too bad almost none of the drivers use them.  Probably the fastest car I've never seen tracked on any track day.  I think most of the owners are young and wealthy enough to grab the car but not enough to play w/ them.


----------



## thenorwegian

Got a daily beater (toyota echo/yaris POS), and my baby: a '98 bmw z3 2.8 coupe that's pretty mint.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it harmful to use fuel injector cleaner continuously ?


----------



## bizkit

The toy and the daily


----------



## ginster6

Here are our rides
   
   
   
  Wifey daily driver.  MBZ R63 AMG - 550hp mini van  

   
   
   
  Mines DD  
  MBZ E55 Wagon - 710hp/790tq
   
  Mine track car
  Mini Cooper S - Fully gutted / 225hp
   
  Both doing track day at Infinion Raceway
   

   
   
  Missing pic is my current daily driver   - Mini Clubman JCW  - 230hp/250tq


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is it harmful to use fuel injector cleaner continuously ?


 

 Why would you want to?  In fact, it possibly could be damaging if it's aggressive but certainly does nothing if you system is clean and just lightens your wallet.  Additives like Techron already in Chevron gas should be sufficient maintenance for the most part.  Most fuel injectors are are utilized way under their capabilities unless you are boosted or have a custom/aftermarket built engine.  
   
  Edit - It occurs to me you might be thinking of Techron and fuel additives as Fuel injector 'cleaner'.  That stuff is more mild.  I'm talking about real injector cleaner where you splice into the fuel system directly.  That's a once in a mid life cycle event.  I use Techron every 2-3 months in the tank.  If you go more frequently you should use the Gumout version as it's less aggressive and leaves a layer of Carbon to protect the surfaces.  Just pick the right Gumout, I forget which it is.


----------



## rklein

I had a 2002 BMW 330i which I loved...
   
  Now I have a 2010 Nissan Maxima and while it doesn't handle like the Bimmer, I love this car as well, especially the Ipod Interface.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Why would you want to?  In fact, it possibly could be damaging if it's aggressive but certainly does nothing if you system is clean and just lightens your wallet.  Additives like Techron already in Chevron gas should be sufficient maintenance for the most part.  Most fuel injectors are are utilized way under their capabilities unless you are boosted or have a custom/aftermarket built engine.
> 
> Edit - It occurs to me you might be thinking of Techron and fuel additives as Fuel injector 'cleaner'.  That stuff is more mild.  I'm talking about real injector cleaner where you splice into the fuel system directly.  That's a once in a mid life cycle event.  If use Techron every 2-3 months in the tank.  If you go more frequently you should use the Gumout version as it's less aggressive and leaves a layer of Carbon to protect the surfaces.  Just pick the right Gumout, I forget which it is.


 

 Can't speak for fuel injector cleaner, but my mechanic suggested that I just try to only use Chevron with Techron in my '98 Subaru Outback. I definitely noticed an improvement, so for me its worth the extra cost. Then again, my car is pretty picky when it comes to fuel (it is approaching 200,000 miles after all)


----------



## Audio-Omega

We have Ultimate fuel from British Petroleum.  It is said to contain an additive to keep fuel components clean.


----------



## basketball

I drive a 2008 Lamborghini lp640 roadster. In the winter I drive my range rover


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





bizkit said:


> The toy and the daily


 


  Dude that rs4 is legit crazy.


----------



## Abovetheair

1991 Chevy S10 Blazer. nothing special but it works.


----------



## Anaxilus

It seems Jaguar is back to being Jaguar finally.  Most significant technical achievement in a production performance car over the past 30 years if they do it.
   
http://www.insideline.com/jaguar/c-x75-concept/jaguar-c-x75-supercar-races-toward-production.html


----------



## melomaniac




----------



## Planar_head

Just though I'd leave this here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OnYOdEFi4s

Hint: It's a clip with Formula 1 cars in it. Not crashing. Making awesome sounds.


----------



## tmars78

Here is my most recent purchase. Got it dirt cheap considering the type of car it is. I couldn't pass it up and makes for a decent project. 2000 Acura Integra GS


----------



## alv4426

Broseph you got ripped they sold you one with a broken shifter and useless rumbleboxes in da back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Here is my most recent purchase. Got it dirt cheap considering the type of car it is. I couldn't pass it up and makes for a decent project. 2000 Acura Integra GS


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Broseph you got ripped they sold you one with a broken shifter and useless rumbleboxes in da back.


 


  Haha....that useless rumblebox was added by me.


----------



## alv4426

Alv4426 apologizes for his actions, rumbleboxes+ any music=good massage... On the other hand rumblebox could possibly be traded for a manual trans; its a cheap and easy transplant and makes the Integra mantastic.
  
  Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Haha....that useless rumblebox was added by me.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Alv4426 apologizes for his actions, rumbleboxes+ any music=good massage... On the other hand rumblebox could possibly be traded for a manual trans; its a cheap and easy transplant and makes the Integra mantastic.


 


  No need to apologize. And I would only do the manual trans if I can come across a GSR motor for a decent price. Right now I more worried about the way she looks than how she goes.


----------



## jh4db536

2005
Ap2 is my daily driver 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarCCX

That's a sexy sexy sexy car.
  
  Quote: 





jh4db536 said:


> 2005
> Ap2 is my daily driver
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


 


  This is my first car.
   
  2003 Mazda Protege 2.0 5-speed
   
  It had lots of things that needed fixing, but now it's about 80% fixed.
  The previous owner had filled everything with fake leather covers, the rear pads and all 4 rotors had never been changed, it had ****ty 8k HIDs, a Pep-boys shifter, the muffler was pretty messed up and the worst thing he did was cut the front springs. The car handled like crap.
   
  As soon as I bought it I put new tires, new rotors / pads, new shift knob, Racing Beat springs and stupidly put a 2.5" straight pipes on it. Once I get a job I'll replace the exhaust for a Racing Beat catback because the current one is noisy as hell, sounds like a fart can and vibrates because it's too big and makes contact with something underneath.
   
  I kind of wished it had another gear, because the car does 3000 RPMs at 60 mph which is quite ridicolous and there's a lot of wind noise over 70mph.
   
  The car is also slow as dog sh**, but it's good fun.


----------



## alv4426

A hardtop white Ap2 (at least no red interior or else there would be real hate building up in me), and what looks like an original RS; if only the red one was a 930 with a ginormous whaletail. And you live in a house like that in LA... You sir are my hero.
   
  Quote: 





jh4db536 said:


> 2005
> Ap2 is my daily driver
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anaxilus

Let's see what $24,200 gets you from Toyota these days.  Keep in mind all this is on Prius tires.


----------



## Planar_head

Edmunds got a hold of one and ran their battery of tests:

http://www.insideline.com/subaru/brz/2013/2013-subaru-brz-full-test-and-video.html

Looks good 

EDIT: Just a thought; maybe the Prius tires lend to the FR-S good gas mileage?


----------



## flight567

hopefully getting a fiero soon (first car, it'll have a brand new engine and transmission.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's one 1200!


----------



## Xanimal13

This is my 00 Miata. Definitely my baby ha.


----------



## colinharding

Currently I drive on of three cars.  The first is nothing special but it gets me from a to b with some hauling capabilities.  It's a single cab 1993 gmc stepside pickup 305 v8.  The odd thing about it is that it is a five speed manual lol not many american cars around that time were but its a great car regardless with only 60,000 miles on it so far.  The second I'm currently in the middle of a frame off restoration, don't have any pics right now but I can certainly take some, and is a 1969 MGB roadster.  It was my father's first car and the car he learnt to drive on with his father and as such as quite a bit of sentimentality.  It is primrose yellow with 72 spoke chrome wheels and a hotrodded 4 cylinder engine (huffaker cam, bored .30 over, side draft carb, etc).  And the third is actually my first car and the one I learnt to drive on.  Still a bit rough around the edges as I haven't started rebuilding it yet but she drives just fine.  It's a 1967 convertible camaro with the original 327 and powerglide trans.  I took both of those out when I was a kid and put them in the back of my garage, still have them, and it currently has a run of the mill 350 small block with headers and a mild cam.  Also has an original bench seat!  That was about all I could afford in college and I can't wait to get started on it again.  The only things I've done to it are, disc brakes up front, new front springs, shocks all four corners, new leaf springs, TH350 trans, posi read diff, took the trunk lid off a 69' so I could put a spoiler on, new top, 1969 SS wheels (not in pic).  Anyway, it's the only car I actually have pictures of so I'll post a few.  These are from some years ago when I had originally purchased the car haha so the wheels are still original.


----------



## Audio-Omega

That Toyota could cost around $45,000 in Australia.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


audio-omega said:


> That Toyota could cost around $45,000 in Australia.


 


  Atleast it won't be a Scion.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Atleast it won't be a Scion.


 

 It won't be $45,000 either.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> It won't be $45,000 either.


 

 It would still be madly expensive over there. Over here i'm guessing it would start at around $33,000.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> It would still be madly expensive over there. Over here i'm guessing it would start at around $33,000.


 

 How much is a non STI, base model WRX?


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> How much is a non STI, base model WRX?


 

 I'm not quite sure on the price of those, but they should be mid-$30k considering GTIs are around $30k (i don't think they sell base GTIs, all the ones I've seen have everything on the options list checked out). STIs are in the $40ks as well as the 370zs without sport packages. Nismo 370zs are closer to $50k,


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I'm not quite sure on the price of those, but they should be mid-$30k considering GTIs are around $30k (i don't think they sell base GTIs, all the ones I've seen have everything on the options list checked out). STIs are in the $40ks as well as the 370zs without sport packages. Nismo 370zs are closer to $50k,


 

 Sounds the same as the US to me.  Don't see why a Subaru BRZ or Toyota FRS would be any different especially since they are both made by Subaru in Japan.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Sounds the same as the US to me.  Don't see why a Subaru BRZ or Toyota FRS would be any different especially since they are both made by Subaru in Japan.


 

 A Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track costs $30,000 in the US. It costs $36,000 here and they eliminate the LSD for no obvious reason.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> A Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track costs $30,000 in the US. It costs $36,000 here and they eliminate the LSD for no obvious reason.


 

 Even so, that's not quite like going from $22k to $45k which I guess was a bit facetious?  In many countries cars are in fact double the price or more due to tariffs and protectionism.  Many have a 100% tax on imported cars!  I wonder if Hyundai and other imports are getting hit w/ tariffs to protect Holden Australia, etc.  Puerto Rico?  No idea.  Btw you guys have fantastic seafood and the craziest drivers on the planet.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


anaxilus said:


> Even so, that's not quite like going from $22k to $45k which I guess was a bit facetious?  In many countries cars are in fact double the price or more due to tariffs and protectionism.  Many have a 100% tax on imported cars!  I wonder if Hyundai and other imports are getting hit w/ tariffs to protect Holden Australia, etc.  Puerto Rico?  No idea.  Btw you guys have fantastic seafood and the craziest drivers on the planet.


 

 It's not a massive difference, I'll give you that. 
 Not too sure about the craziest drivers, though. Atleast on the streets, most people can't go over 40 because they're too scared. I commute through 20 miles of mountain roads and traffic can't seem to go over 20mph. They even brake to reduce from 20 to 15 for a corner in which a Yugo could take it at 40mph. haha


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  

 Last time I was in PR I saw people using the off-ramps as on-ramps....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next craziest would have to be the 4 way intersections in Vietnam w/o stop lights or signs.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Last time I was in PR I saw people using the off-ramps as on-ramps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh yeah, drivers here are either stupidly reckless or dangerously slow.


----------



## RamblinE

My old little rabble rouser


----------



## Fugue

If I had $1.57 million to spare, I'd take this Aston Martin One-77.


----------



## flight567

i'd rather a koenigsegg agera r lol. BEAST OF A CAR


----------



## OmarCCX

I'd rather have two Pagani Hyuiaaakjrhaklergras lol


----------



## flight567

those things look odd... i'd have a formula one car! lol


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> those things look odd... i'd have a formula one car! lol


----------



## OmarCCX

I do prefer the look of the Zonda, but the Hyuawrorahra sounds amazing.

 I just hope you don't want a new F1 car, cause most of them are quite ugly... and slow.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I just hope you don't want a new F1 car, cause most of them are quite ugly... and *slow*.


 

 What?  They are still the fastest cars to lap a track in the world.  Nothing you can buy can touch one except another F1 car.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


anaxilus said:


> What?  They are still the fastest cars to lap a track in the world.  Nothing you can buy can touch one except another F1 car.


 

 I was actually linking the word slow with the image, seeing how far back Ferrari is in terms of pace this season. Even if Alonso managed to win a race.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I was actually linking the word slow with the image, seeing how far back Ferrari is in terms of pace this season. Even if Alonso managed to win a race.


 

 Ah, I figured there was a hidden context, lol.  They need rain to win.  Can never count Alonso out no matter what he drives, he's just that good.  He's probably the best overall driver there is atm.
   
  It's okay, the rule is that the slower the Ferrari F1 team the faster the Ferrari production cars.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


anaxilus said:


> Ah, I figured there was a hidden context, lol.  They need rain to win.  Can never count Alonso out no matter what he drives, he's just that good.  He's probably the best overall driver there is atm.
> 
> It's okay, the rule is that the slower the Ferrari F1 team the faster the Ferrari production cars.


 

 Alonso is so consistent it's almost scary.


----------



## flight567

nope, if i had my choice, i'd have sennas old honda!! mmmmmmmmm lol now THAT'S a car lol


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> nope, if i had my choice, i'd have sennas old honda!! mmmmmmmmm lol now THAT'S a car lol


 

 Done.


----------



## flight567

ayrton senna drove an NSX? lol
   
 that guys more like it!


----------



## Anaxilus

Man look at how primitive the Aero package was on that.  Talk about progress.
  Quote: 





flight567 said:


> ayrton senna drove an NSX? lol


 

 Yup.  Who do think tuned the chassis?
   
  Gordon Murray and Montoya drive Mini Coopers, old and new respectively.  Schumacher likes Harleys and Raikonnen has a thing for V8 pick-ups.


----------



## flight567

i like raikonnen a lot. but i also like barichello and hamilton, i think button's got a lot of potential. but none of them beat the STIG!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> but none of them beat the STIG!


 

 Which one?


----------



## flight567

good question.i definitely don't like black stig. i could outrace him! sacked stig is... a traitor so i guess i like the new one lol.
   
  but you've gotta admit that when tiff was doing the teaching vs sacked stig, the times improved lol
   
  oh to add a question, i'm looking at a retuned fiero, what do you think?


----------



## OmarCCX

I'd have to say my favorite driver right now is Button. I've also been a fan of Segio Perez ever since he managed to finish in 8th place in his first race ever (Australia 2011), in a relatively slow car, on a 1-stop strategy.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> oh to add a question, i'm looking at a retuned fiero, what do you think?


 

 MR2.  Lighter, better chassis dynamics, aftermarket support.  Toyota versus Pontiac....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
"In the August 1985 issue of _Road & Track_, the Fiero was tested against six other sports cars. The slalom results (MPH): Honda Civic CRX Si: 62.5 Toyota MR2: 61.6 Pontiac Fiero: 61.5 Alfa Romeo Graduate: 58.4 Bertone X1/9: 58.3 Mazda RX-7 GSL: 57.2"
   
If you prefer the looks of the Fiero, a V6 stock in some models and don't worry about reliability/troubleshooting, why not I guess.


----------



## flight567

onestop is very risky though...  8th in his first race?? wow!!l lol.
  i don't hear a lot about kobayashi (i've probably butchered his name too.)
   
  i ask because the guy's thrown in a 480 BHP v8, rebalanced it on some variety of racing suspension stuck performance axels on it and a racing 5 speed manual.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


flight567 said:


> onestop is very risky though...  8th in his first race?? wow!!l lol.
> i don't hear a lot about kobayashi (i've probably butchered his name too.)
> 
> also, what do you think about a retuned fiero?


 
  I started watching F1 last year, but I heard Kobayashi was an overtaking monster in 2010. I think he changed his driving style because of the new Pirellis.
   
  I like MR2s, but for a Toyota I've heard it's a bit unreliable. Particularily the gearbox.


----------



## Anaxilus

Kobayashi is the best Japanese driver F1 has ever had.  I was pissed Toyota quit F1 when they debuted Kobayashi in the last few races.  Toyota would have won waaay more w/ Kobayashi and a blue chip like Kubica or better.  All that money they wasted on developing cars for Jarno Trulli and Olivier Panis.  I'll never understand why they didn't spend their massive budget on drivers.


----------



## flight567

as did i. i went from an oval guy to real difficult driving  lol  no mr2s on sale around here either. i'm getting the friends and family discount on this fiero. it's probably my best bet at getting a car. (i'm 16...) i'm just curios about opinions.


----------



## OmarCCX

How cheap are you getting it? I'm not a particular fan of the Fiero.
   
  When I bought my car, 2003 Protege, I didn't drive any other cars I was interested in. That was a mistake. I don't regret my purchase, but I could've gotten something better had I been patient enough.


----------



## flight567

$500 lol it's his old drag car, and he only needs 500 to complete the new one. (chevelle ss. putting out 1400 BHP + boost at 1000 poundfeet of torque around 2k rpm.) so he's selling me the "old crappy car" i asked him to put a less powerful engine in so i could have a decent suspension lol.
  i did look at a honda (civic si as it happens.) just didn't work out for me (my mom.) for some reason she likes the fiero lol


----------



## OmarCCX

I doubt you could get anything better for $500. 
  Drive it, and if you like it, go for it!


----------



## flight567

got it. so being 4l (i think) is it big enough that i can stick it in 5th and putz around at 35 getting 5 trillion miles to the gallon? lol


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


flight567 said:


> got it. so being 4l (i think) is it big enough that i can stick it in 5th and putz around at 35 getting 5 trillion miles to the gallon? lol


 
  Depends on the gearing. My car does 3000RPMs at 60mph in 5th gear. Which is dumb because even the automatic transmission (4-speed) on the same car has a higher top gear. 
  I'm just glad I only use the highway once a week... for now.


----------



## flight567

hmm... what do you mean by geared? like the ratios and all that stuff or something i don't knowabout?


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


flight567 said:


> hmm... what do you mean by geared? like the ratios and all that stuff or something i don't knowabout?


 

 Yeah, ratios.


----------



## flight567

i'll ask him monday. i'm a computer technician student so cars aren't my main focus but i can hold my own in most conversations.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are diesel engines more reliable ?


----------



## notmuchcash

They have less parts to them, so in most cases yes. Depends on the engine too. Which one in particular?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Nothing in particular.  I guess they are cheaper to run as well.


----------



## Anaxilus

Depends, many new diesels in California/USA have a bunch of ancillary filters and junk to deal w/ our crap fuels and air regs.  Many newer diesels have had issues w/ this ancillary equipment.  
   
  Diesels also require more isolation and dampening features to deal w/ noise but not too much an issue these days depending.
   
  Diesels are also no longer smog exempt I believe in Calif.


----------



## OmarCCX

Diesels are usually heavier than petrol engines, so it affects weight distribution a bit.


----------



## Anaxilus

Oh, repairs and servicing!  Good luck finding a shop w/ Diesel tools that knows your vehicle.  Otherwise it's dealer only and dealer prices.  At least this is a concern in the US.  I think we are the least diesel friendly for POV's.


----------



## basketball

Diesel engines have more towing capacity.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Diesel engines have more towing capacity.


 
   
  Well, that's not really a correct way to think about it.  Towing capacity is more a function of chassis strength and torque delivery.  A gas engine w/ 500lb ft would do better than a diesel w/ 350 lb ft of torque.  Plus the more cylinders the better as you get more firing cycles per revolution of the crankshaft.  Even a Cummins diesel uses forced induction from a turbocharger to help out.  Diesels usually have bigger components per liter so they generate more leverage (torque) and do less work (power) reducing wear and stress.  One reason they also tend to be slower than gas engines.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Are diesel engines more reliable ?


 
   
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Nothing in particular.  I guess they are cheaper to run as well.


 
   
  what's more reliable is very difficult to assert because there are too many different kinds for many different applications (trains, jets, boats, trucks, cars, generators, etc) and generalizations won't do.
   
  they have a reputation for lasting longer than gasoline engines, which I suppose is still generally true, but they also have an undeserved reputation for being cheaper to run, which at least in the USA is not true (check this regularly updated energy information administration data table for a comparison: http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/pet_pri_gnd_dcus_nus_w.htm - diesel tends to be around 30 cents more per gallon), although in parts of europe it still holds (in Holland, for example, a gallon of gasoline runs about $7.52 and diesel about $5.40 per gallon).
   
  for cars (this is the car-fi thread) 97% of american drivers choose gasoline, and when prices went up, demand went down; but for all other applications demand for diesel has held steady; so gasoline prices fell in the comparison below diesel, because demand for diesel didn’t decrease, so its price didn’t decrease.


----------



## basketball

melomaniac said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those stats must be very old. I doubt 97% are gasoline and only 3% are diesel and hybrid.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Those stats must be very old. I doubt 97% are gasoline and only 3% are diesel and hybrid.


 
   
  april 2012, for personal vehicles - so it's not counting trucks, nor is it separating hybrid cars out
   
  ps: http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-events/Bimmerfest-2012/


----------



## planx

I wish Canada has more diesel cars/trucks.. Only diesels we have here are big pick-ups and the occasional VW golf/jetta/passat diesels. I want something like a Toyota Hilux diesel here... Shame..


----------



## Audio-Omega

I would like a VW Golf or Polo in diesel if they are reliable.


----------



## planx

We had the VW golf diesel here for a long time and they are built like a tank! Only problem here is diesel is usually the same price as gas


----------



## Xanimal13

I figured I'd post a picture of my car I just took. I'm not sure if this should go in Car-Fi, Camera-Fi or Red-Fi


----------



## OmarCCX

xanimal13 said:


> I figured I'd post a picture of my car I just took. I'm not sure if this should go in Car-Fi, Camera-Fi or Red-Fi



That's a very clean NB. I love NBs.


----------



## Xanimal13

Haha it was so dirty in the picture. I dunno how it came out without looking like dirt.


----------



## planx

that miata reminds me of a brilliant car coming out this year... toyota/scion/subaru gt86/frs/brz hahaha. gotta convince my parents to downpay a few grands so I can finance it =[ (i'm graduating hschool this year so I need a car for uni)


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> I wish Canada has more diesel cars/trucks.. Only diesels we have here are big pick-ups and the occasional VW golf/jetta/passat diesels. I want something like a Toyota Hilux diesel here... Shame..




In Canada diesel Is actually more expensive then gasoline. Also in the winter diesel cars do not start easily. 

One more thing is that they actually do have quite a few diesel cars. They not only have diesel tricks and VW but BMW and Mercedes have diesels in Canada such as the BMW X5 35d and Mercedes GL has a 2013 diesel.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> In Canada diesel Is actually more expensive then gasoline. Also in the winter diesel cars do not start easily.
> One more thing is that they actually do have quite a few diesel cars. They not only have diesel tricks and VW but BMW and Mercedes have diesels in Canada such as the BMW X5 35d and Mercedes GL has a 2013 diesel.


 
   
  Well in Vancouver starting Diesels aren't really a problem hahaha. True, but we don't need anymore ridiculously big diesels. What we need are affordable, small diesel cars/trucks, like the Hilux in the UK


----------



## basketball

The toyota Hilux is a full size truck, it is the european version of the toyota tundra. Do you know why people buy diesel trucks? It is purely for towing, nothing else. 
   
  There would be absolutely no point in making small compact diesel cars since we already have small compact gasoline cars that get ridiculously good mpg such as the toyota yaris and honda fit. 
   
  Oh and companies are focusing on hybrid technologies more so than diesel.
   
  May I ask why you favor diesel so much? There are so many drawbacks. Say you have a VW jetta TDI your dealership would be the only place you can fix it since there are diesel mechanics that work on diesel vehicles. So your discounted kijiji mechanic would not be able to work on it. In short, maintenance would be more expensive.


----------



## planx

I always thought the Hilix was the European Toyota Tacoma. And diesel technology is more efficient when power/consumption is in play. Diesels just have that instant source of power you rarely find in Gasoline engines. Yes, I know the drawbacks of Diesels too (Less HP, steel block instead of aluminium, louder engine, etc..) and I know servicing a Diesel can be a pain, but i've worked with Diesels in school so servicing it myself isn't going to be a problem at all. And I like off-roading and mtn biking so getting a Diesel powered pick-up would be amazing. I don't need a ridiculous V8 diesel, just a 2.4L 4 banger from toyota.


----------



## basketball

Well I definately wouldn't get a 2.4L Toyota tacoma for off-roading. It just would not have enough power. Definately get the 3.5L V6. Plus technically you will get better mpg with the 3.5L than the 2.4L if you plan on driving in the mountains and off roading because you will be working the engine pretty hard and the 3.5 will deal with that much better than the 2.4 thus giving you better mpg. I would also get 4wd. 

The Tacoma looks like a really nice truck and you can even get it with the manual transmission if you desire.

In the end it's all up to you, just my opinion.


----------



## planx

I think you misunderstood me. 2.4L hilix (tacoma) Diesel has an incredible amount of power... For example, Top Gear drove the Hilix DIESEL to the north pole... THE NORTH FREAKING POLE (yes I know the car was modified, but the powertrain was left alone apparently besides the alteration in the fuel).

And here in canada, we only have a 4L V6 tacoma and the 2.7L 4 cyl. For off-roading, the V6 would dominate the 2.7. However, the 2.7 wouldn't do a bad job seeing it has sufficent power. Like I said before, Diesels have that immediate source of power gasoline doesn't have (generalization). Yes, I
know this statement can be debates because the 3 cylinder diesel VW polo has pathetic HP and torque so the engine can use less diesel. But nevertheless, I want to see more diesels up here in canada like the Hilux and a sporty (not as good as a GTI) VW GTD.


----------



## Anaxilus

You're misusing power for torque.  Common misconception.  Torque is leverage or twisting force.  Power is a measure or the amount of work done.  An engine or motor can have a lot of torque but do very little work, or it can do a lot of work and have very little available torque.  It can also have a nice balance but is usually inversely related.  Diesels favor torque by the inherent physical nature of their design and they do not have a instant power advantage over gasoline.  What Diesel does have is higher energy density than gasoline as measure in British Thermal Units or Joules.
   
  "Diesel fuel has a *higher energy density* than gasoline. On average, 1 gallon (3.8 L) of diesel fuel contains approximately 155x106 joules (147,000 BTU), while 1 gallon of gasoline contains 132x106 joules (125,000 BTU). This, combined with the improved efficiency of diesel engines, explains why diesel engines get better mileage than equivalent gasoline engines."


----------



## planx

Shame on me for forgetting the difference between power and torque. I do apologize for my misconception, even though I was a physics student


----------



## jjacq

I own a 2011 Camry LE as a gift from my mom. It's fun to drive though but I wish it was tinted lol.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





planx said:


> Top Gear drove the Hilix DIESEL to the north pole... THE NORTH FREAKING POLE (yes I know the car was modified, but the powertrain was left alone apparently besides the alteration in the fuel).


 
   
  yeah, that was a strange episode, even from those three... I felt bad for james, and for the dogs...


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





jjacq said:


> I own a 2011 *Camry* LE as a gift from my mom. It's* fun to drive* though but I wish it was tinted lol.


 
  That's something that's never been said before. lol


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> That's something that's never been said before. lol


 
  That's not true.  I have an old '92 Corolla that was fun as hell.  In fact, I find such undertuned and underpowered cars the most fun on the street.  I enjoy my sports cars but sometimes there's just too much control and stability under normal road conditions.  You have to get into danger speed for them to begin to twitch.  Beaters are much more engaging.  When I drive the Prius it's often on three wheels.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like light Toyota steering compared to the weightier Honda wanna be BMW feel.  It's like driving in a video game w/ a Logitech wheel.  In fact, neither the Prius nor the Corolla have rear sway bars.


----------



## jjacq

Considering that I only had a '95 Maxima a while ago, I kinda consider this car a luxury :\


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I actually despise light steering. I drove an '08 Altima that had no feedback what so ever and the steering was so light I didn't even have the confidence to overtake other cars. And yesterday I drove a Lexus RX300. Holy ****, that car sucks. I hated everything, from the throttle response to the heavy yet artificial steering, and especially the jerky 4-speed autobox. 

 Sure, both of those cars had better engines than my 2.slow Mazda, but for driving involvement I'd stick with my car.
  By the way, I just want to say: CVTs are HORRIBLE. I will never buy a car with a CVT.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I actually despise light steering. I drove an '08 Altima that had no feedback what so ever and the steering was* so light I didn't even have the confidence to overtake other cars. *
> 
> This comment is totally lost on me, though I don't drive a lot of Nissans.  I know the Sentra had one of the worst designed suspension geometries in history so I'm not surprised.  Sounds like you had equal amounts power and torque steer which is an inherent problem of drivetrain, powertrain and alignment (caster) rather than steering.  Heavy steering only masks the problem which actually reduces feedback in your scenario if you think about it.  But yes, heavier steering like on my Subaru tends to improve textural feedback but that has more to do w/ the design of the rack.
> 
> ...


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I actually despise light steering. I drove an '08 Altima that had no feedback what so ever and the steering was so light I didn't even have the confidence to overtake other cars. And yesterday I drove a Lexus RX300. Holy ****, that car sucks. I hated everything, from the throttle response to the heavy yet artificial steering, and especially the jerky 4-speed autobox.
> 
> Sure, both of those cars had better engines than my 2.slow Mazda, but for driving involvement I'd stick with my car.
> By the way, I just want to say: CVTs are HORRIBLE. I will never buy a car with a CVT.


 
  Lexus is by no means a sport car brand apart from the is-f and lfa. They are made for smooth cruising that comes with their V6. They are not made for quick gear changes and M3 grade handling.


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





planx said:


> Shame on me for forgetting the difference between power and torque. I do apologize for my misconception, even though I was a physics studentIf





> if you are thinking about getting a diesel look no further than the cummins. of course they only come in the ram trucks, but still they are diesel.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I know that, but I drive an econobox and it still feels much better.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I know that, but I drive an econobox and it still feels much better.


 
   
  There's nothing wrong w/ how the IS250/350, GS350/450, LS450 drive.  See how your econobox compares to those boring Lexi.    Put it up against a IS300 and even a SC300/400.  See how you like a little 2JZ action.  Not even a current GTR could handle 1,000hp on a stock block out on the street without sharding all over the place.  Old one, perhaps.  =)


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I was going to buy a SC400 instead of my car, but I really can't afford a V8 right now.


----------



## planx

In todays economy, going fast doesn't matter anymore. Gas is too expensive and it's expected to rise some more. Especially as young drivers, like myself, I need to buy myself something that's good on gas and something I would't kill myself driving with. Fortunately, there a are a few promising vehicles on the market as we speak. There's the Honda CR-Z (I don't like the feel of it too much), VW Golf TDI (good balance of fun/economy) and the Mazda 3 Skyactiv (my personal fav so far).


----------



## alv4426

I found this hilarious.
  Quote: 





planx said:


> In todays economy, going fast doesn't matter anymore. Gas is too expensive and it's expected to rise some more. Especially as young drivers, like myself, I need to buy myself something that's good on gas and something I would't kill myself driving with. Fortunately, there a are a few promising vehicles on the market as we speak. There's the Honda CR-Z (I don't like the feel of it too much), VW Golf TDI (good balance of fun/economy) and the Mazda 3 Skyactiv (my personal fav so far).


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Not even a current GTR could handle 1,000hp on a stock block out on the street without sharding all over the place.  Old one, perhaps.  =)


 
   
  Quote: 





planx said:


> In todays economy, going fast doesn't matter anymore.


 
   
  well, I see a few GTRs almost every week, but never in action, always parked (spotted one last night at the movie theater for instance). they LOOK fast (but also a bit like a warthog). so I propose to amend @planx by saying that _looking fast_ still matters... 
   
  all joking apart, I do appreciate the improvements made in cars over the years - not just in terms of comfort, but in control (and safety). fun, of course, is always subjectively arguable. I for one still enjoy going fast whenever I get the chance


----------



## planx

Hilarious indeed. I'm just a highschool student going to Uni in the fall and I need something good on gas! I don't need anything that'll blow my mind with performance, just something economic and with a bit of fun. I've been test driving a lot of cars lately and most of them are really lame... I would kill myself in a Prius, even though it has amazing fuel consumption. But that Mazda 3 Skyactiv was pretty good. The handling was similar to the Speed3 and better IMO because the Skyactiv is stiffer and lighter. For a fuel sipper, the 3 Skyactiv was pretty good. Also, the engine wasn't bad as well. The interior is pretty bland, but I don't really mind.


----------



## planx

melomaniac said:


> well, I see a few GTRs almost every week, but never in action, always parked (spotted one last night at the movie theater for instance). they LOOK fast (but also a bit like a warthog). so I propose to amend @planx by saying that _looking fast_ still matters...
> 
> all joking apart, I do appreciate the improvements made in cars over the years - not just in terms of comfort, but in control (and safety). fun, of course, is always subjectively arguable. I for one still enjoy going fast whenever I get the chance




Completely agree with you. But gas prices are pretty hefty and my Part-time will spare only a few dollars for fun and, of course, Head-Fi material


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> Hilarious indeed. I'm just a highschool student going to Uni in the fall and I need something good on gas! I don't need anything that'll blow my mind with performance, just something economic and with a bit of fun. I've been test driving a lot of cars lately and most of them are really lame... I would kill myself in a Prius, even though it has amazing fuel consumption. But that Mazda 3 Skyactiv was pretty good. The handling was similar to the Speed3 and better IMO because the Skyactiv is stiffer and lighter. For a fuel sipper, the 3 Skyactiv was pretty good. Also, the engine wasn't bad as well. The interior is pretty bland, but I don't really mind.




I on the other hand don't really care about the gas prices. As long as the car is fun fast and agile let it drink as much gas as it wants. The problem with these electric cars is one they aren't fast, two they don't make any noise and three charging one up isn't cheap and then of course range is ridiculous imagine how bad the range would be driving hard.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> well, I see a few GTRs almost every week, but never in action, always parked


 
   
  Funny thing isn't it.  At least I'll see a Corvette going 45 in the fast lane or a 911 stalled at a red light.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> I on the other hand don't really care about the gas prices. As long as the car is fun fast and agile let it drink as much gas as it wants. The problem with these electric cars is one they aren't fast, two they don't make any noise and three charging one up isn't cheap and then of course range is ridiculous imagine how bad the range would be driving hard.


 
   
  Not sure about you, but I don't have that much money haha. If my income was very generous, I wouldn't care about gas prices like you; but the reality is, I don't have money. Like you, I'm against the idea of electric vehicles (for now) and also Hybrids as well. Let's take two comparable vehicles from Mazda and Honda. The Mazda 3 Skyactiv and the CR-Z. If I were to choose a new car, these are quite possibly my only choices. My criteria is only based off 3 things. Sporty, Great fuel consumption, and practicality. I drove both and I like the Mazda more in every single way. Hybrid sport cars just don't work in the real world. At first, I thought the CR-Z was going to be a genuine sports car (like the old CRX) because of it's size and name. Somewhere in my heart, I really believe the CR-Z can be a great sports car only if they got rid of the Electric motor and batteries. AND a bigger engine... To be honest, for a hybrid the CR-Z doesn't do a good job for fuel consumption, even if those numbers are estimates. And the handling was just... Vague and unresponsive. A lot of body roll. The gearbox was nice (Manual), but as the car switched the power between electricity and gasoline, the feeling was sort of awkward. I really thought this car was going to be a winner, but the Hybrid system just ruined it for being a Sporty hatchback. On the other hand, look at the mazda. No ridiculous hybrid system, just a 2.0L N/A engine. Gosh that was a great car to drive (in that segment). The ride was a bit firm, but it really cornered well. The overall feel of the car reminded me of a sporty RX-8. The engine wasn't bad at all. And the 6-speed manual was a joy to operate. Makes me sad how there are so few choices available on the market today for an economic car with a sporty/fun feel to it.


----------



## calipilot227

Still rockin my 1998 Subaru Outback. I'll be driving this thing until the wheels fall off


----------



## OmarCCX

We like cheap sporty cars because we're in College. 
   
  All I know is, once I get a proper job the first thing I'll do is get a car with a proper engine and RWD.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





planx said:


> would kill myself in a Prius, even though it has amazing fuel consumption


 
   
  well, maybe it does only sip as long as you drive it accordingly: I have friends who owned one prius model or another, and never got the promised numbers - because if you expect to drive it like any other car, you'll use quite a bit and still don't move as you'd like. one switched to a mini, another switched to a fiat 500 abarth... enough said...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> well, maybe it does only sip as long as you drive it accordingly: I have friends who owned one prius model or another, and never got the promised numbers - because if you expect to drive it like any other car, you'll use quite a bit and still don't move as you'd like. one switched to a mini, another switched to a fiat 500 abarth... enough said...


 
   
  New or old ones?  There's a lot of reasons that could happen.  My 2001 w/ 150,000k only gets 39mpg now combined.  A friend got a recent one from cash for clunkers and gets 51+ consistently.


----------



## alv4426

You guys must drive so slow. Just don't be that guy going 45mph in the fast lane in a Prius.
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> A friend got a recent one from cash for clunkers and gets 51+ consistently.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> You guys must drive so slow. Just don't be that guy going 45mph in the fast lane in a Prius.


 
   
  Come by for a visit and see if you can keep up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Admittedly we don't track our Prii like our other cars.  That's what the track cars are for.  He does 68 in the 65 which drives me nutz.  Oddly enough, every goofball in an 80's beater GM product wanted to have a go at my MR2 tonight, from Silverados to Camaros.  Bunch of Weirdos.  And they say Asians have small.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  45mph in the fast lane would be the mid life crisis w/ the 911 or Vette.


----------



## planx

alv4426 said:


> You guys must drive so slow. Just don't be that guy going 45mph in the fast lane in a Prius.




We don't want to be going above the speed limit now do we? I, for one, am a young driver and I find myself to drive with care and comfort. I find that going 10-20 km/h faster isn't going to get me anywhere dramatically quicker, nor is it going to benefit my fuel tank. Don't wanna be taking any risks on the road. Besides, I'm going to be driving for the next 40-50 years hopefully. I laugh at people who overtake me for going the speed limit and the next 2 blocks they're pulled over for speeding. Peaceful driving is my goal and taking the car to the track once in a while to quench my petrolhead's thirst.


----------



## Anaxilus

So who's the safer driver, Michael Schumacher at 140km/h or that lady putting on her eye-liner at 80km/h?  How about the 18 year old texting at under the speed limit?  Did anyone ever ask WhyTF a 2000lb sports car has the same speed limit as a tractor trailer?  Do accountants, politicians and lawyers not study physics?  Studies have shown speed limits for the most part are BS when it comes to safety and simply are about revenue for the local govt. sinkhole.  If anything, IME the proper 'actual' speed limit for most areas in the US is around 10-15mph over the posted if safety were the real concern.  
   
  We have this 2-3 mile stretch that's basically an illegal speed trap by us.  It's a 35mph zone.  >.<  When they do construction, they put out warning signs to slow down to guess what?  35mph.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a joke.
   
  There should be different class licenses for performance drivers w/ serious theoretical and practical tests and a big 'F'/revoked license and a bus ticket for all those soccer moms that don't check the blind spot of their Escalades.  
   
_"The overall road traffic safety of German autobahns is comparable to that of other European highways. According to the statistics collected by the International Traffic Safety Data and Analysis Group,[9] there were 2.2 road user fatalities per billion vehicle kilometers on German autobahns in 2008. Neighboring countries with available data include Belgium (4.2 in 2007), the Netherlands (2.1 in 2009), Denmark (2.5), Austria (4.2), Switzerland (1.2), and France (1.8). Using the same statistic, 4.5 fatalities have occurred in the United States on motorways."_


----------



## planx

anaxilus said:


> So who's the safer driver, Michael Schumacher at 140km/h or that lady putting on her eye-liner at 80km/h?  How about the 18 year old texting at under the speed limit?  Did anyone ever ask WhyTF a 2000lb sports car has the same speed limit as a tractor trailer?  Do accountants, politicians and lawyers not study physics?  Studies have shown speed limits for the most part are BS when it comes to safety and simply are about revenue for the local govt. sinkhole.  If anything, IME the proper 'actual' speed limit for most areas in the US is around 10-15mph over the posted if safety were the real concern.
> 
> We have this 2-3 mile stretch that's basically an illegal speed trap by us.  It's a 35mph zone.  >.<  When they do construction, they put out warning signs to slow down to guess what?  35mph.  :mad:  What a joke.
> 
> ...




Yes, I know what you are saying as well. Either way there are going to be good points on either side. But that construction point made me so mad. It's ridiculous... Construction on the highway slows down drivers all the way down to 50km/h... WHAT FOR? To keep the construction workers safe when they aren't bloody working at 10PM? The road seems fine to me (this particular construction) and I'm being forced to go 35km/h when there aren't anyone working...


----------



## alv4426

Are you running for office anywhere? If yes I might actually vote.
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> So who's the safer driver, Michael Schumacher at 140km/h or that lady putting on her eye-liner at 80km/h?  How about the 18 year old texting at under the speed limit?  Did anyone ever ask WhyTF a 2000lb sports car has the same speed limit as a tractor trailer?  Do accountants, politicians and lawyers not study physics?  Studies have shown speed limits for the most part are BS when it comes to safety and simply are about revenue for the local govt. sinkhole.  If anything, IME the proper 'actual' speed limit for most areas in the US is around 10-15mph over the posted if safety were the real concern.
> 
> We have this 2-3 mile stretch that's basically an illegal speed trap by us.  It's a 35mph zone.  >.<  When they do construction, they put out warning signs to slow down to guess what?  35mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## calipilot227

On the freeways here in San Jose (notably Interstate 680, 280, and 880), everyone typically drives 75 to 80 miles an hour, except during commute hour when the traffic is bumper to bumper. It's actually safer to drive at 80 mph, with the flow of traffic, than to drive the 65 mph speed limit.
   
  In my car, the difference in fuel burn at 65-70 compared with 75-80 is negligible. I typically average between 23 and 28 miles per gallon, depending on how much freeway driving I do.
   
  I realize that I do run the risk of being pulled over for speeding, but I have had enough CHP officers tailgate me and then pass me at 85-90 mph to know that I should be fine as long as I stay with the flow of traffic.


----------



## alv4426

Notice how all us Californians think 80-90mph freeway driving is normal. We rule.
  Speeding and driving dangerously do not always correlate. I for one am a speeder who only uses the fast lane as a passing lane and never weaves in and out of traffic. I drive a car that can handle the speeds I drive at and it is well maintained. And I don't speed on the streets.
  P.S. CHP and NHP you guys really really really really suck.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> _"The overall road traffic safety of German autobahns is comparable to that of other European highways. According to the statistics collected by the International Traffic Safety Data and Analysis Group,[9] there were 2.2 road user fatalities per billion vehicle kilometers on German autobahns in 2008. Neighboring countries with available data include Belgium (4.2 in 2007), the Netherlands (2.1 in 2009), Denmark (2.5), Austria (4.2), Switzerland (1.2), and France (1.8). Using the same statistic, 4.5 fatalities have occurred in the United States on motorways."_


 
   
  agreed on driver skills and behavior. two more things to keep in mind when looking at any kind of EU/USA comp data: one is the road quality itself. the other is what else is around you.
   
  a) the typical highway in CA is noisy, uneven, badly maintained, and in the greater LA area spotted with potholes (almost as many as in the Twin Cities of Mpls-StPaul, although in the upper midwest they can blame frost for it). speeding on such roads is inherently less safe, although the lanes tend to be wider than in europe. the typical german autobahn is a smooth surface, with less debris, and I don't worry a bit about going 200 kmh in an average car.
   
  b) europeans have not bought as heavily into the SUV and accordingly, you can see further ahead, since your vision is not blocked by some hulking earth beater. most cars are the same height, trucks stay to the right lane, and drivers are required to spend a lot more time and money on rigorous driver's ed. as a result, you'll see fewer accidents in europe than in the US, despite much higher average speeds.
   
  when I had my license and my first car (a VW bug older than I was), I went the extra mile, literally: because before my dad let me drive his car (a nice new Saab), he paid for me to take an awesome performance driving course that included evasive driving, driving on ice, U-turns using your handbrake, and some weekend races. only then would I be set loose on the autobahn. this is now quite a while ago, but the training has paid off in many, many situations since then.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> On the freeways here in San Jose (notably Interstate 680, 280, and 880), everyone typically drives 75 to 80 miles an hour, except during commute hour when the traffic is bumper to bumper. It's actually safer to drive at 80 mph, with the flow of traffic, than to drive the 65 mph speed limit.
> 
> In my car, the difference in fuel burn at 65-70 compared with 75-80 is negligible. I typically average between 23 and 28 miles per gallon, depending on how much freeway driving I do.
> 
> I realize that I do run the risk of being pulled over for speeding, but I have had enough CHP officers tailgate me and then pass me at 85-90 mph to know that I should be fine as long as I stay with the flow of traffic.


 
  It is the same here in Philly. The speed limit on I-95 is 55mph. Driving that would get you killed. When it isn't congested and you are going with the flow of traffic, you're going around 75-85. I cannot grasp 55mph at all. The street out front of my house is 40, yet the main highway is only 15mph more.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> *agreed on driver skills and behavior. two more things to keep in mind when looking at any kind of EU/USA comp data: one is the road quality itself. the other is what else is around you.*
> 
> *a) the typical highway in CA is noisy, uneven, badly maintained, and in the greater LA area spotted with potholes (almost as many as in the Twin Cities of Mpls-StPaul, although in the upper midwest they can blame frost for it). speeding on such roads is inherently less safe, although the lanes tend to be wider than in europe. the typical german autobahn is a smooth surface, with less debris, and I don't worry a bit about going 200 kmh in an average car.*
> 
> ...


----------



## basketball

Come to Canada the road are terrible pot holes everywhere. Much worse than anywhere in the US.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Come to Canada the road are terrible pot holes everywhere. Much worse than anywhere in the US.


 
   
  I've been to Vancouver, have you been to New Orleans?  >.<


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> I've been to Vancouver, have you been to New Orleans?  >.<




Vancouver is probably descent since winters there aren't very harsh. In Alberta the roads are very bad especially in Edmonton. I've never been to new Orleans, I've been to Washington State, Nevade and Arizona. Roads there are very nice and smooth.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Vancouver is probably descent since winters there aren't very harsh. In Alberta the roads are very bad especially in Edmonton. I've never been to new Orleans, I've been to Washington State, Nevade and Arizona. Roads there are very nice and smooth.


 
  I have to get to Montreal sometime.  Help the locals brush up on their French.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





planx said:


> In todays economy, going fast doesn't matter anymore. Gas is too expensive and it's expected to rise some more.


 
   
   
  check out this new slideshow, full of facts including price per gallon and what percentage of the average daily income that is: http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2012-05-12/highest-cheapest-gas-prices-by-country.html


----------



## basketball

[size=large]venezuela does have cheap oil.[/size]


----------



## planx

melomaniac said:


> check out this new slideshow, full of facts including price per gallon and what percentage of the average daily income that is: http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2012-05-12/highest-cheapest-gas-prices-by-country.html




WOW that was a great article/slideshow. Now I wish that I had a Vette ZR1 to drive in Venezuela.. THAT would be such an experience... Gas is too expensive! Especially for a youngster like me...


----------



## Anaxilus

That's what happens when you actually produce your own oil/gas and not import it.  Surveys seem to indicate we have reserves equal to or greater than Saudi Arabia.  Imagine paying near to those UAE prices again!  Heck, we have so much natural gas we could even go full LPG.  Think of how many countries actually bought a state for the sake of oil production and then deliberately failed to utilize it.  Only one comes to my mind atm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  Couple of things.  Most of the countries w/ expensive gas have prolific mass transportation so driving is a luxury, not a requisite fact of life.  There's a difference between the cost of gas as a proportion of income versus actual costs of what people pay because they have to drive a car across a freeway for 1-2 hours a day rather than taking the Metro or riding a bike in a small country.  Another thing is that a lot of expensive gas as found in Japan and Europe is of much higher refined quality than what you find in the   States.  Where 87-93 Ron+Mon/2 is common here, Europe is closer to 97-100 R+M/2 after conversions.  That's near race grade here in the US.


----------



## planx

True that. Rich people in the UAE must be having fun with their Ferraris, Lambos, Mercs, Astons, Bugattis, and Dubai specific Nissan Juke Rs. One day I will own one...


----------



## Anaxilus

Lol, I was intrigued by the Juke R till I saw it would be twice the price of a GTR!


----------



## basketball

The Juke R can be compared to a BMW X5 M and X6M aswell as the Mercedes ML63 AMG. Of course without the luxury these provide.


----------



## planx

The only reason why Nissan decided to go through with production of the Juke R was because of rich UAE residents. It looks rather ridiculous and amazing at the same time. And it's a fast car as well. Wouldn't buy one though, if I had the money.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> The Juke R can be compared to a BMW X5 M and X6M aswell as the Mercedes ML63 AMG. Of course without the luxury these provide.


 
  Oh no, it's much faster.  Barely off GTR numbers.  The X5M and ML63 are a complete joke by comparison.  The Juke R is basically a GTR in a Juke shell.  The X5 is still an X5 and the ML63 is not an SLS.
   
  Juke R
*PERFORMANCE (C/D EST):*
Zero to 60 mph: 3.4 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 12.0 sec
Top speed (drag limited, mfr’s claim): 160 mph
   
  2012 Porsche 911 Carrera S
  0-60: 3.9s
  1/4 mile: 12.7s
   
   
  2012 BMW X5M
  0-60: 4.5s
  1/4 mile: ?  (Who cares)
   
   
  2012 Merc ML63
  0-60: 4.7s
  1/4 mile: ?  (Who cares)
   
  I was only considering the Juke R in hopes it would be cheaper than the GTR.  Kind of regret not getting the GTR when I could have at $65K.  Kind of don't regret it either.  Not really my type of 'sportscar'.


----------



## basketball

The Juke R can actually be ordered by Canadians. My friends dad owns a Nissan dealership, I'll have to ask if he's ordering a juke R. 

Don't get it wrong the BMW M SUVs are extremely fast when you consider the weight.


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> Oh no, it's much faster.  Barely off GTR numbers.  The X5M and ML63 are a complete joke by comparison.  The Juke R is basically a GTR in a Juke shell.  The X5 is still an X5 and the ML63 is not an SLS.
> 
> Juke R
> *PERFORMANCE (C/D
> ...




Nissan GT-R at 65k? Maybe a 2009 year. The 2012-2013 start at 103k or something, that is in Canada. 

The newer ones are much much better and faster. Launch control!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Nissan GT-R at 65k? Maybe a 2009 year. The 2012-2013 start at 103k or something, that is in Canada.
> The newer ones are much much better and faster. Launch control!


 
  Yes, that's when I was considering one.  They had launch control too but people were shredding transmissions using it at every stop light.  Nissan recalled the GTRs to change the mapping and safeguards/monitoring on the ECUs to see who was voiding their warranties and to protect themselves.  That's what slowed down the original GTR's.  The original GTR is much closer to the current GTR numbers than the ones w/ the flashed ECUs that got nerfed.  The current GTR is nowhere worth an extra 61% of the original cost IMO.   They've crossed a threshold that Nissan doesn't belong in.  I'd rather get a 2013 911 Turbo S and eat up the GTR w/ a better interior, pedigree and handling.


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> Yes, that's when I was considering one.  They had launch control too but people were shredding transmissions using it at every stop light.  Nissan recalled the GTRs to change the mapping and safeguards/monitoring on the ECUs to see who was voiding their warranties and to protect themselves.  That's what slowed down the original GTR's.  The original GTR is much closer to the current GTR numbers than the ones w/ the flashed ECUs that got nerfed.  The current GTR is nowhere worth an extra 61% of the original cost IMO.   They've crossed a threshold that Nissan doesn't belong in.  I'd rather get a 2013 911 Turbo S and eat up the GTR w/ a better interior, pedigree and handling.




Well German reliability is not very good. When something breaks the parts and labour are far more than that of a Japanese/American car. Aside from that I would probably agree with you on getting a Porsche. Depending on your priorities, weather it be more sportiness or luxury. I would probably lean toward a 1 year old GT3. 

Oh and about the Juke R. The Porsche Panamera Turbo S could probably take it.


----------



## OmarCCX

The X5M may look incredibly dumb, but it's outrageously fast out of the factory. Matt Farah from The Smoking Tire ran a bone stock, out of the factory X5M on One Lap of America and finished right behind the SRT Factory with a gutted, race prepped SRT8. 
   
  On other news, I just watched today's F1 race. Best race of the season so far.


----------



## planx

+1 for the F1 race. Brilliant race


----------



## AnakChan

Since this is Car-Fi, I thought I'd share some pix of me doing some Car Navigation surgery after my Alpine panel stopped retracting. Will leave it up to you to guess what car it is :-


----------



## Anaxilus

2002 Porsche 911 (996) give or take a few years.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> 2002 Porsche 911 (996) give or take a few years.


 
  Damn man, you know your cars. Yeah, 2001 Carrera 4 Cab.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

2011 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track


----------



## planx

How's the handling on the Genesis? From reading the specs, it seems to be a heavy, front heavy coupe. I've never driven one before so I'm curious. I might consider buying the new 2.0T, BUT apparently hyundai softened down the suspension and ruined the handling (APPARENTLY). And it is quite heavy


----------



## alv4426

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Since this is Car-Fi, I thought I'd share some pix of me doing some Car Navigation surgery after my Alpine panel stopped retracting. Will leave it up to you to guess what car it is :-


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





onyxvulpe said:


> 2011 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track


 
  The front end on the new 2013s looks hideouuuuuuuuus.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I knew it was a german car, but couldn't really remember which brand.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> The front end on the new 2013s looks hideouuuuuuuuus.


 
   
  Another reason stopping me from buying one.


----------



## basketball

Why are you buying a brand new car out of high school? You could save tons of money by buying it 6 months old.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

The new ones are a lot faster in a straight and the interior is better and has better like.. Ease of life stuff.

I've never driven one so I can't say, I have seen that they have become a little bit heavier and perform a little worse in pretty much every area except acceleration.

Plus the fake hood scoops are bleh. Really up to you though, if I could trade mine for a new one no strings attached I probably would.

Also, speaking of the handling. I have no experience other in driving a car a little hard than my brother's Altima and even then I haven't taken the Genesis autocrossing yet so I can't really say.


----------



## Anaxilus

FR-S.
   
  Oddly enough there appears to be just enough room under the hood for a TRD supercharger.  Oddly.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Why are you buying a brand new car out of high school? You could save tons of money by buying it 6 months old.


 
   
  Finance


----------



## planx

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> FR-S.
> 
> Oddly enough there appears to be just enough room under the hood for a TRD supercharger.  Oddly.


 
   
  Gah... I've been waiting for YEARS for that car... Too bad it's a tad above my budget and I won't be able to finance it with a percentage. Supercharger? I would have thought it was room for a top mounted intercooler


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planx said:


> Gah... I've been waiting for YEARS for that car... Too bad it's a tad above my budget and I won't be able to finance it with a percentage. Supercharger? I would have thought it was room for a top mounted intercooler


 
   
  Nope, the packing won't allow for turbos unless it's some aftermarket Greddy type w/ a front mount.  It'll either be a Toyota factory super that they always carry, a 250hp NA via tuning and/or bore/stroking to the current 2.5 w/ direct injection and better cylinder heads.  How about a DI 3.0 F-6?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They say they want the NA option to keep weight down but if that were the case I wish they would have dropped the hood even lower.  It appears higher than the gap required for European pedestrian safety standards.  I'd rather slam the hood and feel like I'm riding on top of my car staring the nose.
   
  Someone should offer a new polyurethane mount kit to push the engine further back and replace the driveshaft w/ a shorter, hollow CF composite and a lower hood w/ greater slope.  Call it, the 'Shoulda been stock' option.


----------



## planx

Hmm... A supercharged FR-S...


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





onyxvulpe said:


> The new ones are a lot faster in a straight and the interior is better and has better like.. Ease of life stuff.
> 
> I've never driven one so I can't say, I have seen that they have become a little bit heavier and perform a little worse in pretty much every area except acceleration.
> 
> ...


 
  I still don't get why Hyundai thought adding these would be a good idea.
   

   
  I've never been a fan of gauges. And the new 3.8 has a torque gauge instead of the boost gauge in the 2.0T which is even dumber.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Well in the previous gen, they didn't have analog gauges, but in the higher ends one (Like mine) it has a digital one. Guess they wanted to keep it even if it's unnecessary. I definitely like the position of it in the older one, easier to glance at.


----------



## Anaxilus

By far my favorite cockpit ever.  Best driver environment in a production car I've seen.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

I actually really like the CRZ interior.. Don't know if it's my favorite ever but I quite like it.


----------



## OmarCCX

I'm a fan of the R8's interior. Especially because of the gated manual gearbox and the flat bottom steering wheel.


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> By far my favorite cockpit ever.  Best driver environment in a production car I've seen.




X2 on that.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it safe to replace a 3.8 watt bulb with a 3.0 ?


----------



## revolink24

omarccx said:


> I'm a fan of the R8's interior. Especially because of the gated manual gearbox and the flat bottom steering wheel.




I'm totally with you on this one. That shift-knob is drool worthy.

I'm also strangely attracted to the Ford GT's interior.



Especially those gauges and switches, and the metal center console.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The Ford GT is an awesome car. That engine is sex.


----------



## FlyingFungus

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> By far my favorite cockpit ever.  Best driver environment in a production car I've seen.


 
  I love Ferrari cockpits...as well as Lambo cockpits (the Aventador is sexual!)


----------



## FlyingFungus

I drive a (company car) 2012 Jeep Patriot.........abysmal. I am, however, saving money to buy my own car when I leave this job or just when I really want to buy my own car and can't wait any longer.
   
  I also drove a 2011 Nissan Maxima for 3 months...it was heaven compared to the Jeep Patriot. It was definitely a great car (a rental).


----------



## OmarCCX

I actually like the styling of the Maxima in person.


----------



## FlyingFungus

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I actually like the styling of the Maxima in person.


 
  Ya I really like the look of the new Maxima's. The interior is also a nice place to be...quite comfy.


----------



## Kosmik Panda

Whats a good first car for under 2500?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





kosmik panda said:


> Whats a good first car for under 2500?


 
   
  You might be able to find an early-'90s Nissan 240sx or Acura Integra for that price


----------



## OmarCCX

240sx are awesome first cars. Unbelievably easy to repair and you could borrow stuff from it's cousin the 300zx. My cousin managed to fit 300zx brakes and rotors on his 240.


----------



## alv4426

Good luck finding one that hasn't been raped by so called "drifters"
  Quote: 





omarccx said:


> 240sx are awesome first cars. Unbelievably easy to repair and you could borrow stuff from it's cousin the 300zx. My cousin managed to fit 300zx brakes and rotors on his 240.


----------



## Mcarter3

driving a 2004 S4
   

   
  One of these days when its not an oven outside Ill get her all cleaned up for some real pictures I've been planing for a year


----------



## basketball

Dude that S4 is nice! Please do take for pictures!


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> You might be able to find an early-'90s Nissan 240sx or Acura Integra for that price


 
   
   
  Yeah, and if you search back a few pages you will see my project. I bought a 2000 Integra for $1600.


----------



## Mcarter3

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Dude that S4 is nice! Please do take for pictures!


----------



## basketball

I must say it does look awesome. You did a great job on detailing it. 
   
  May I ask how the reliability is on your s4? I've heard the audi brand(and all german brands) are a hit or miss in terms of a getting a reliable car.
   
  Also I must ask if your audi does break, does the good feelings and fun it gives you(i'm sure it does) pay off?


----------



## Mcarter3

Reliability has been good. I had one issue where a power steering line sprung a leak on a sunday 100 miles from home forcing me to drive on it and burn up the pump. So i replaced the line and added some heat shielding to it and got a reman pump. Parts are fairly expensive as is to be expected but I havent had any problems besides the line. I've heard many horror stories about this cars cam timing chain guides but mine has all the signs of been well maintained before me and I keep the oil change interval down as some cheap insurance on that front. So far this one issue has been far outweighed by the fact that I look forward to driving it every time I do. 

And in the worst case scenario where I do find myself with a severe engine issue it will be a fun project for me and an opportunity for some long tube headers and a tune 

I have a motorcycle and a 97 ranger as well so I have the ability to take my time making repairs myself. I can see the hesitation for people who do not have the means or desire to make major repairs themselves.


----------



## slytown

Just got this this week. 2012 Honda CR-Z; Silver, 6-speed Manual Transmission, 360w Sound System, etc.


----------



## Planar_head

I like the idea of the CR-Z, but I don't know how it handles...


----------



## slytown

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> I like the idea of the CR-Z, but I don't know how it handles...


 
  Very well. Not a fast car with only 122hp but still really quick below 40 MPH.


----------



## flight567

got the first car. '96 Blazer. will post pics when i get them


----------



## planx

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> I like the idea of the CR-Z, but I don't know how it handles...


 
   
  Same here. I did get the chance to test drive the CR-Z in the manual and it feels quite good, but the suspension feels a bit spongy for my tastes. I'm used to stiff rides so maybe that's why. Honestly speaking though, it's too expensive, it's not as economical as it "should" be, and they bummed out a bit on the power. However, I actually LOVE the interior of the thing and it has a lot of very useful features included like hill-assist and ECO mode (not sure if it actually works).


----------



## planx

Quote: 





slytown said:


> Very well. Not a fast car with only 122hp but still really quick below 40 MPH.


 
   
  How many MPGs do you get?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





planx said:


> Same here. I did get the chance to test drive the CR-Z in the manual and it feels quite good, but the suspension feels a bit spongy for my tastes. I'm used to stiff rides so maybe that's why. Honestly speaking though, it's too expensive, it's not as economical as it "should" be, and they bummed out a bit on the power. However, I actually LOVE the interior of the thing and it has a lot of very useful features included like *hill-assist* and ECO mode (not sure if it actually works).


 
  Is this a return of Subaru's "hill holder" concept?


----------



## planx

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Is this a return of Subaru's "hill holder" concept?


 
   
  Yes, precisely. Very useful feature, wish they didn't discontinue it for my 00 legacy GT


----------



## slytown

Quote: 





planx said:


> Same here. I did get the chance to test drive the CR-Z in the manual and it feels quite good, but the suspension feels a bit spongy for my tastes. I'm used to stiff rides so maybe that's why. Honestly speaking though, it's too expensive, it's not as economical as it "should" be, and they bummed out a bit on the power. However, I actually LOVE the interior of the thing and it has a lot of very useful features included like hill-assist and ECO mode (not sure if it actually works).


 
   
  The thing is ur asking a lot out of a car that starts below $20k. I decided to get it because it's a hybrid that's sporty, not because it's a sports car with great mileage. You can't have everything at this price point right now, but it does everything well. Sport mode is pretty swift below 40mph and many on the crzforum are reporting 45-47 MPG in the city in ECO mode. Quite good for a car that isn't a Prius. 
   
  I haven't been driving long enough to post any MPG numbers. Hopefully soon.


----------



## planx

slytown said:


> The thing is ur asking a lot out of a car that starts below $20k. I decided to get it because it's a hybrid that's sporty, not because it's a sports car with great mileage. You can't have everything at this price point right now, but it does everything well. Sport mode is pretty swift below 40mph and many on the crzforum are reporting 45-47 MPG in the city in ECO mode. Quite good for a car that isn't a Prius.
> 
> I haven't been driving long enough to post any MPG numbers. Hopefully soon.




Yes yes understood. How is the sound system from a Head-Fiers perspective? If I had the money to buy it, I would finance it but here in Canada, Hondas financing APR% is notoriously high at 5+%. Maybe i'll pick up a used CR-Z in the near future


----------



## slytown

Quote: 





planx said:


> Yes yes understood. How is the sound system from a Head-Fiers perspective? If I had the money to buy it, I would finance it but here in Canada, Hondas financing APR% is notoriously high at 5+%. Maybe i'll pick up a used CR-Z in the near future


 
  Yea, used Hondas hold up well. That's a good idea if you can't get a good deal on a new one. 5% is horrible. I got 1.9% through a credit union. Either go credit union or e-loan if you can.
   
  The sound isn't really audiophile but it's good.


----------



## alv4426

Honda Financing were turds to me too when I tried to buy an S2000 back in 08. They wanted me to put down way more money then I should've needed to and the rate was high and they didn't want to give me discount on a hardtop. I walked next door and drove off in a new WRX with zero down, low payments, low %, and a free navigation system. Wish I was rich (or sold my kidney) and I would've bought that S2000 cash and finally got to own my favorite reasonably priced car that Ive driven.


----------



## slytown

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Honda Financing were turds to me too when I tried to buy an S2000 back in 08. They wanted me to put down way more money then I should've needed to and the rate was high and they didn't want to give me discount on a hardtop. I walked next door and drove off in a new WRX with zero down, low payments, low %, and a free navigation system. Wish I was rich (or sold my kidney) and I would've bought that S2000 cash and finally got to own my favorite reasonably priced car that Ive driven.


 
  It's not Honda Financing really but the specific dealership. Dealers have their own stickers and discounts so you can end up paying way over what they paid for the car from Honda. If you absolutely have to buy from a crappy dealership bring a check for the amount others are paying for. That way you only deal with the price of the car and no fancy financing wizardry. You know what the car is worth and they can take it or leave it.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





slytown said:


> It's not Honda Financing really but the specific dealership. Dealers have their own stickers and discounts so you can end up paying way over what they paid for the car from Honda. If you absolutely have to buy from a crappy dealership bring a check for the amount others are paying for. That way you only deal with the price of the car and no fancy financing wizardry. You know what the car is worth and they can take it or leave it.


 
   
  Really? I remember Mazda having a British Columbia wide financing range (maybe even all of Canada). 0% on a mazdaspeed3!!!!! Gah if I had the money right now to actually afford the car... Financing isn't an option as well. Idk how Honda does it, but financing is incredibly high on their SI and CR-Z models... No wonder Mazda is destroying them in my municipality at the moment.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Honda Financing were turds to me too when I tried to buy an S2000 back in 08. They wanted me to put down way more money then I should've needed to and the rate was high and they didn't want to give me discount on a hardtop. I walked next door and drove off in a new WRX with zero down, low payments, low %, and a free navigation system. Wish I was rich (or sold my kidney) and I would've bought that S2000 cash and finally got to own my favorite reasonably priced car that Ive driven.


 
   
  It was and it still is... If a CR-Z and SI financing is this high for a car under 30k, imagine the NSX and S2000 back in the day... Still, can't go wrong with a WRX. Practicality monster that thing... Every Subaru is a 24/7, 365 kind of car in nearly every environment. Make sure to watch out for the dreaded Subaru leaky headgasket. My 00 Legacy GT went and the one of the best mechanics in Vancouver estimated $1.5k for labour and $200~ for parts and machining... Subaru quoted me nearly $3k to get it fixed! Either way, it's an expensive job Subaru seriously needs to fix in their newer engines.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





planx said:


> It was and it still is... If a CR-Z and SI financing is this high for a car under 30k, imagine the NSX and S2000 back in the day... Still, can't go wrong with a WRX. Practicality monster that thing... Every Subaru is a 24/7, 365 kind of car in nearly every environment. *Make sure to watch out for the dreaded Subaru leaky headgasket. My 00 Legacy GT went and the one of the best mechanics in Vancouver estimated $1.5k for labour and $200~ for parts and machining... Subaru quoted me nearly $3k to get it fixed! Either way, it's an expensive job Subaru seriously needs to fix in their newer engines.*


 
   
  My '98 Outback has been running fine on its original headgasket (189,000 miles), but my dad's '00 Outback is now on its fourth headgasket. Seems like it varies from engine to engine, and there's no way to tell if it's going to leak or not. Frustrating


----------



## planx

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> My '98 Outback has been running fine on its original headgasket (189,000 miles), but my dad's '00 Outback is now on its fourth headgasket. Seems like it varies from engine to engine, and there's no way to tell if it's going to leak or not. Frustrating


 
   
  FOURTH? Holy moly! Does your 98 outback have the EJ25D DOHC compared to my EJ251 with SOHC? I think your dads might have my engine, not too sure. Your dad must love that Subaru! It's not just engine to engine, apparently it's driving habits as well. Longer distance trips and synthetic oil might prevent it from leaking while shorter trips and lower quality oil might cause it to happen. Did your dad pay for all those replacements? If so, how much?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





planx said:


> FOURTH? Holy moly! Does your 98 outback have the EJ25D DOHC compared to my EJ251 with SOHC? I think your dads might have my engine, not too sure. Your dad must love that Subaru! It's not just engine to engine, apparently it's driving habits as well. Longer distance trips and synthetic oil might prevent it from leaking while shorter trips and lower quality oil might cause it to happen. Did your dad pay for all those replacements? If so, how much?


 
   
  The first two were under the factory warranty, the two that failed afterwards were $1,500 a pop. He's starting to like it less and less recently (hmm, I wonder why... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but replacing our '95 Ford Windstar is a higher priority right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The previous owner of my car used it to commute daily between Santa Rosa and San Francisco (about an hour each way), while the '00 was used mostly in town with an annual trip to Tahoe in the winter (really our only need for AWD). Not sure which engine each has, I'll have to check. Mine burns through a quart of oil every 1500 miles (worn rings), but I check it every time I fill up.


----------



## slytown

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> The first two were under the factory warranty, the two that failed afterwards were $1,500 a pop. He's starting to like it less and less recently (hmm, I wonder why...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Mazdas don't have the best reliability. Pay a slightly higher APR for a Honda that has it. My Mom ended up trading in an RX-8 because it had so many engine problems.


----------



## planx

slytown said:


> Mazdas don't have the best reliability. Pay a slightly higher APR for a Honda that has it. My Mom ended up trading in an RX-8 because it had so many engine problems.




Not true. I admit the Mazda rotary engines are quite unreliable and unpredictable, but their 4cyl and turbos are quite sturdy. Look at the Miata. That has to be one of the most reliable cars on the market today. Besides, Mazdas are made in Japan still while Toyotas and Hondas are made in the United States, Mexico, etc. And this does show because my family had a '00 Accord and that thing was an absolute beast! And my neighbours '10 Accord had a couple engine and transmission problems. Both cases vary on many conditions, but the two are my first person observations.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





slytown said:


> Mazdas don't have the best reliability. Pay a slightly higher APR for a Honda that has it. My Mom ended up trading in an RX-8 because it had so many engine problems.


 
   





 I think we were talking about Subaru?


----------



## OmarCCX

Saying Mazda's have poor reliability because of the RX-8 is like saying Toyota has poor reliability because of their LMP2 car. The RX-8 is a rotary, therefore it needs more maintenance and care than most cars with piston engines. Blame the owner not the car. I haven't had a problem with my Mazda since I bought it last year and neither have my friends that own older models (1989) and even newer models (2010).


----------



## planx

Well just dropped off my subaru to get the head gasket fixed. there goes my 4 months paycheque...


----------



## Anaxilus

A lot of Toyotas are still made in Japan.  If you want a Japanese car the first letter in the VIN is 'J'.  US cars are a '1'.
   
  I've got some oil issues w/ my Scoobie too but I bought it used so no idea who to blame.  I'm just going to drop a new Cosworth in it and play w/ the stock block after.


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> It was and it still is... If a CR-Z and SI financing is this high for a car under 30k, imagine the NSX and S2000 back in the day... Still, can't go wrong with a WRX. Practicality monster that thing... Every Subaru is a 24/7, 365 kind of car in nearly every environment. Make sure to watch out for the dreaded Subaru leaky headgasket. My 00 Legacy GT went and the one of the best mechanics in Vancouver estimated $1.5k for labour and $200~ for parts and machining... Subaru quoted me nearly $3k to get it fixed! Either way, it's an expensive job Subaru seriously needs to fix in their newer engines.




See! I told you itd be expensive. Its twice as much I originally told you....are you actually going to fix the leaking head gasket? If I were you I'd just sell it and run. Buy a Japanese civic or integra or something. I mean 3k that's Half as much as your car is worth. And who knows it may happen again Ina year. I am definately not buying a Subaru for my first car. 

To the Mazda not being reliable. Who are you? Mazda's are very reliable. They are still made in Japan. Perhaps it was your mom that was filling up with regular 87 grade when you are suppose to full your with premium 91 or higher? I bet it was. Maybe that's why people have problems with their German imports or any sports cars that is?


----------



## alv4426

Just because something is made in Japan it doesn't mean that its never gonna have issues. And that gas thing is largely BS unless youre running boost, a really high revving engine, or are on track your (modern) engine will survive go ask a real mechanic or an engineer. The type of oil and the frequency in which you change it are much more important than what gas you use.
  Quote: 





basketball said:


> To the Mazda not being reliable. Who are you? Mazda's are very reliable. They are still made in Japan. Perhaps it was your mom that was filling up with regular 87 grade when you are suppose to full your with premium 91 or higher? I bet it was. Maybe that's why people have problems with their German imports or any sports cars that is?


----------



## Anaxilus

No, gas is not BS, it's dependent on compression ratio and detonation characteristics of your engines design and state of tune to include timing and ignition.  It requires more knowledge than either camp who says Premium is always better and Premium is always BS.  Lower octane gas actually can get better mileage as it contains a higher density of British Thermal Units (BTUs) assuming you don't 'need' premium.  
   
  Best to run what the manual says so when it explodes you are CYA'd.  Seems the Mazda manual says 91 recommended but not required.
   
  Oil seals are what matters most w/ rotaries anyway.  Diligent monitoring and change of oil.  The Renesis should be in the Miata and reciprocating in the RX8 simply due to who the enthusiasts are that care about this stuff.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> A lot of Toyotas are still made in Japan.  If you want a Japanese car the first letter in the VIN is 'J'.  US cars are a '1'.
> 
> I've got some oil issues w/ my Scoobie too but I bought it used so no idea who to blame.  I'm just going to drop a new Cosworth in it and play w/ the stock block after.


 
   
  True, but the Japanese made Toyotas are dying off. Fortunately, my mom was the lucky ones to have 1 of a few hundred Japan made Camry Hybrids.
  Chances are you are leaking a head gasket as well? Is it a turbo? Apparently the turbos head gaskets don't leak as often as the N/A Subbies.
  Quote: 





basketball said:


> See! I told you itd be expensive. Its twice as much I originally told you....are you actually going to fix the leaking head gasket? If I were you I'd just sell it and run. Buy a Japanese civic or integra or something. I mean 3k that's Half as much as your car is worth. And who knows it may happen again Ina year. I am definately not buying a Subaru for my first car.
> To the Mazda not being reliable. Who are you? Mazda's are very reliable. They are still made in Japan. Perhaps it was your mom that was filling up with regular 87 grade when you are suppose to full your with premium 91 or higher? I bet it was. Maybe that's why people have problems with their German imports or any sports cars that is?


 
   
  I could get great financing from other companies but i'll finance a new car at a future date. Actually, I knew that my head gasket was going to go very soon because it had 164k kms on it with the original head gasket; around when it usually goes. Once that is fixed and over with, I should get 4+ more years out of it no problem. Clutch is good, gearbox is good, timing belt is new, water pump is new, got differential fluids washed and transmission fluid, everything is in tip top condition other than the leaky head gasket. And besides, that Boxer rumble is just mesmerizing every time I drive. I need new headers to amplify that rumble hahaha! And yes Octane has a large contribution to a performance cars life... Isn't this the basics people? Especially on a  RX-8, that's a given. 
  Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Just because something is made in Japan it doesn't mean that its never gonna have issues. And that gas thing is largely BS unless youre running boost, a really high revving engine, or are on track your (modern) engine will survive go ask a real mechanic or an engineer. The type of oil and the frequency in which you change it are much more important than what gas you use.


 
   
  I agree with you on the Oil. Once you go synthetic, you don't go back. And Japanese made vehicles are "generally" of better quality than other ones. My family friend is a mechanic at Toyota's factory in Japan and they have strict rules of double-checking absolutely everything on the car before shipping it out.


----------



## Anaxilus

Of course!  I'm 'managing' it for the moment.
   
  Always break in a motor w/ natural fossil oil first.  Gaskets need to be conditioned and tolerances need to settle before the switch to synthetics which are thinner.  Otherwise you need a precision designed and made motor to go synthetic straight away which basically rules out domestics.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

After a year and a half of owning my Genesis Coupe it finally developed a problem. Left turn signal hyper-blink and eventually the left headlight stopped working. Better than the 07 Nissan Altima it replaced that has tranny and window motor problems early on.


----------



## Anaxilus

Did you install any aftermarket bulbs?  Just checking.


----------



## planx

Should be covered by warranty? If not, check the fuse. If not, take it to Hyundai and let then take care of it. Electricals is one thing I don't like to mess around with on a car.


----------



## planx

anaxilus said:


> Of course!  I'm 'managing' it for the moment.
> 
> Always break in a motor w/ natural fossil oil first.  Gaskets need to be conditioned and tolerances need to settle before the switch to synthetics which are thinner.  Otherwise you need a precision designed and made motor to go synthetic straight away which basically rules out domestics.  :evil:




So I'm just getting my head gasket fixed as we speak from an independant Subaru and Volvo specialist. So should I go synthetic the next oil change or at another date?


----------



## Mcarter3

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> No, gas is not BS, it's dependent on compression ratio and detonation characteristics of your engines design and state of tune to include timing and ignition.  It requires more knowledge than either camp who says Premium is always better and Premium is always BS.  Lower octane gas actually can get better mileage as it contains a higher density of British Thermal Units (BTUs) assuming you don't 'need' premium.
> 
> Best to run what the manual says so when it explodes you are CYA'd.  Seems the Mazda manual says 91 recommended but not required.


 
  X2       
   
  The higher octane protects against detonation of the fuel, where it ignites on its own before the spark and it causes pitting and other nasty things in the cylinder. 2 things engine makers do to make the engine cycle more efficient and in turn create more torque with the same or less fuel is to advance the spark timing and increase the compression ratio. Those two things also bring you closer to conditions where you will experience knock. So the engine designers make a more powerful and efficient engine at the expense of requiring a higher octane fuel.
   
  That said, I am going to say MOST (as I have no way of knowing if everyone does it) higher end cars that require premium gas have knock sensors in the blocks and the ECM will retard the spark timing until knock goes away while the engine is running so the engine is protected when someone slips up and tosses in 87
   
  So, while the lower octane gas is slightly more energy dense, the premium will allow you to take advantage of the design of your high performance engine and it should get better fuel economy. If you do not have a high performance engine then you still have the same compression ratio and timing with either premium or standard so you gain nothing with premium and are putting in a slightly less energy dense fuel. The only advantage to going with premium in a standard octane engine is if its like shell V-power or something with additives that will clean up carbon but even there I think BP has it in all of their fuels. And you can get around that and toss in some fuel system cleaner each oil change and run whatever gas you want with similar results


----------



## planx

mcarter3 said:


> X2
> 
> The higher octane protects against detonation of the fuel, where it ignites on its own before the spark and it causes pitting and other nasty things in the cylinder. 2 things engine makers do to make the engine cycle more efficient and in turn create more torque with the same or less fuel is to advance the spark timing and increase the compression ratio. So the engine designers make a more powerful and efficient engine at the expense of requiring a higher octane fuel.
> 
> ...




Here in Canada all 3 grades of Shell have "Nitrogen" enriched petrol. Also, Chevron is the only company that has 94 octane as well as 91 here and apparently all 4 grades of their stuff have the same cleaning additive as well. So from what the companies are saying, it's pretty much pointless to fill up with higher grade if your car runs on lower grade because all the grades have the same cleaning agent


----------



## Mcarter3

^ Exactly


----------



## planx

But, I did feel my engine running smoother on my subaru with 89 octane. Not sure if it benefits it or makes it worse. My brothers Acura CSX (pretty much a 4 door JDM civic here) felt the same with the 89. Maybe because mine is an older engine and maybe because I have both larger displacement and higher output?


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





planx said:


> True, but the Japanese made Toyotas are dying off. Fortunately, my mom was the lucky ones to have 1 of a few hundred Japan made Camry Hybrids.
> Chances are you are leaking a head gasket as well? Is it a turbo? Apparently the turbos head gaskets don't leak as often as the N/A Subbies.
> 
> I could get great financing from other companies but i'll finance a new car at a future date. Actually, I knew that my head gasket was going to go very soon because it had 164k kms on it with the original head gasket; around when it usually goes. Once that is fixed and over with, I should get 4+ more years out of it no problem. Clutch is good, gearbox is good, timing belt is new, water pump is new, got differential fluids washed and transmission fluid, everything is in tip top condition other than the leaky head gasket. And besides, that Boxer rumble is just mesmerizing every time I drive. I need new headers to amplify that rumble hahaha! And yes Octane has a large contribution to a performance cars life... Isn't this the basics people? Especially on a  RX-8, that's a given.
> ...


 
  Yah but what if your head gasket leaks again in 2 months? If yo like the car soo much I can understand you will pay anything to drive it.
   
  I still strongly believe the grade of gas you put if your car does have a big affect on your car in the long run. I not to long ago saw a man filling up his BMW X3 or X5 (can't remember) with regular 87 octane, I am positive it requires 91 or higher. I would not be suprised if that man receives engine problems in the future. 
   
  BTW Husky has its highest premium grade at 94 too I believe.


----------



## Mcarter3

Quote: 





basketball said:


> I still strongly believe the grade of gas you put if your car does have a big affect on your car in the long run. I not to long ago saw a man filling up his BMW X3 or X5 (can't remember) with regular 87 octane, I am positive it requires 91 or higher. I would not be suprised if that man receives engine problems in the future.


 
  Yes, it definitely does does have an effect as I described earlier. If the engine requires 91 and you run lower then it will run non optimal tuning settings in order to protect the engine. And when that is the case you are relying on a knock sensor, which monitors pressure spikes in the cylinder, to tell the control unit when you are knocking so it can change settings and protect your engine. The system is set up that way to protect it in case a lower octane fuel is put it but not meant to be relied upon to run the engine with 87 all the time.
   
  So I would agree, he will be at risk of damaging his engine


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Yah but what if your head gasket leaks again in 2 months? If yo like the car soo much I can understand you will pay anything to drive it.
> 
> I still strongly believe the grade of gas you put if your car does have a big affect on your car in the long run. I not to long ago saw a man filling up his BMW X3 or X5 (can't remember) with regular 87 octane, I am positive it requires 91 or higher. I would not be suprised if that man receives engine problems in the future.
> 
> BTW Husky has its highest premium grade at 94 too I believe.


 
   
  It just won't. The reason why repaired head gaskets leak is because the mechanic wasn't Subaru specialized. Once it's fixed, I say the engine is good to go for another 100k kms as funny as it sounds. Subaru's are going past the 300k mark nowadays. If something's going to go, it's not going to be another head gasket anytime soon. And besides, Subaru released an engine coolant additive to prevent head gaskets from leaking. The entire fix is going to cost somewhere between 1.6-$1.8K depending if the bearings and oil seals are okay or not.
   
  Trust me, I've seen worse. Porsche Panamera Turbo filling up Costco 87... GG... I choose not to reveal the gender because that might be seen as sexist, but I believe if it was a decently educated male or female about Automobiles, this could have been prevented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Husky? The ones here are 87-91 and diesel... BC....


----------



## basketball

Well what you are suggesting isn't very rational. You are assuming after your car is fixed it will run for another 100k. There are soo many different parts that could be faulty in the future. Also there are a lot of cars of every make that run to 300k. Just browse on kijijiji, you can find Audi a4's with 250k or cars you think would never get past 50k like a piece of junk Chevy cavalier with 250k. More realistically I would say your Subaru will run for another 50k and may run into problems. 

Did you mean not to reveal their race or gender? If you meant gender you have revealed it either way: female. But wow seriously? That is crazy! All Porsche models whether they are turbo or not must have premium fuel! That is someone you would not want to buy a used car from. I can't understand it though, they can afford a 150 thousand dollar car(unless they are wanna-be and leasing,spending half their monthly income on it) but you can't afford 15 dollars extra to fill up seriously! 

Husky in Alberta has 94 Octane, I believe. There is actually one very near my house and I see Aston Martin DBS, Ferrari F430 Spyder and Porsche Panamera Turbo S filling up their. I assume they are taking 94 ONLY!


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Well what you are suggesting isn't very rational. You are assuming after your car is fixed it will run for another 100k. There are soo many different parts that could be faulty in the future. Also there are a lot of cars of every make that run to 300k. Just browse on kijijiji, you can find Audi a4's with 250k or cars you think would never get past 50k like a piece of junk Chevy cavalier with 250k. More realistically I would say your Subaru will run for another 50k and may run into problems.
> Did you mean not to reveal their race or gender? If you meant gender you have revealed it either way: female. But wow seriously? That is crazy! All Porsche models whether they are turbo or not must have premium fuel! That is someone you would not want to buy a used car from. I can't understand it though, they can afford a 150 thousand dollar car(unless they are wanna-be and leasing,spending half their monthly income on it) but you can't afford 15 dollars extra to fill up seriously!
> Husky in Alberta has 94 Octane, I believe. There is actually one very near my house and I see Aston Martin DBS, Ferrari F430 Spyder and Porsche Panamera Turbo S filling up their. I assume they are taking 94 ONLY!


 
   
  Me having a decent knowledge of cars and my mechanic being very experienced as well, nothing else is wrong with the engine itself. I forgot to mention that I went to my mechanic this afternoon and observed half of the engine apart together. Only things that need replacing is the head gasket and bearings. Everything else is good to go but I will replace the oil rings as well. Realistically speaking, the engine should be fine. Transmission seems okay and tires need replacing soon. Other than that, I'm set for a few years HOPEFULLY... What I said above was about gender as I clearly stated. The not revealing part was more of a humorous approach


----------



## alv4426

How expensive are cars in Canada? Planx you said you paid over $4K for that Subaru and you knew it needed serious repairs. Is that considered a good deal up there?
  Its funny listening to you guys talk about 100,000 kilometers(I'm assuming km) that's really nothing in California (or the West Coast for that matter) . One of our 1995 Toyota Tacoma delivery trucks has over 500,000 miles ( speedometer/odometer broke like 2 years ago at like 485000) on the stock engine/trans and only 1 clutch change. We don't really do regular maintenance since they do oil changes around every 6 months no matter how many miles its traveled. And most of the time the gas we put in it comes out of the gas tanks of the cars we are taking apart (Its an auto dismantling yard/ a fancy junk yard). My uncle has a 97 540i with 350000 miles (he does keep it very well maintained though) he still gets from LA to my house here in Vegas in about 3 hours (its almost 300miles).


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> How expensive are cars in Canada? Planx you said you paid over $4K for that Subaru and you knew it needed serious repairs. Is that considered a good deal up there?
> Its funny listening to you guys talk about 100,000 kilometers(I'm assuming km) that's really nothing in California (or the West Coast for that matter) . One of our 1995 Toyota Tacoma delivery trucks has over 500,000 miles ( speedometer/odometer broke like 2 years ago at like 485000) on the stock engine/trans and only 1 clutch change. We don't really do regular maintenance since they do oil changes around every 6 months no matter how many miles its traveled. And most of the time the gas we put in it comes out of the gas tanks of the cars we are taking apart (Its an auto dismantling yard/ a fancy junk yard). My uncle has a 97 540i with 350000 miles (he does keep it very well maintained though) he still gets from LA to my house here in Vegas in about 3 hours (its almost 300miles).


 
   
  Significantly more than the states. Difficult to calculate exactly how much more because of currency and taxes etc. I would say I got a pretty good deal on it. It only needed one serious repair and it's going to cost me roughly 1.6-1.8K and considering I bought the car for $4850, that adds up to around $7000 with new brakes and new head gasket once it's fully repaired. My budget was around $8k anyways so I'm pretty happy with my purchase. What else am I going to get for $8k with AWD? (my university is on top of a mountain so I really need AWD).
   
  Hahaha sounds like the typical Toyota Tacoma/Hilux! Wish we had the diesel version here in N.America... Topgear people! How to kill a Toyota haha.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planx said:


> So I'm just getting my head gasket fixed as we speak from an independant Subaru and Volvo specialist. So should I go synthetic the next oil change or at another date?


 
   
  I would go fossil till the next oil change just in case then do the switch if everything is normal.  You need to rule out the chance of a warped cylinder head or the block needing to be decked before you spend money on good synthetic.  Did he check that before dropping on another gasket?


----------



## planx

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I would go fossil till the next oil change just in case then do the switch if everything is normal.  You need to rule out the chance of a warped cylinder head or the block needing to be decked before you spend money on good synthetic.  Did he check that before dropping on another gasket?


 
   
  He's already going to machine the cylinders and block. It's sunday tomorrow (duh) so I'm going to call him monday to see how the progress is so far. We breifly checked the cylinders and they didn't seem warped at all. On Subaru forums, they said chances are my cylinder heads and block isn't warped because I only had an oil leak, not coolant+oil. And the problem just happened last week pretty much so I doubt any overheating and warping


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planx said:


> He's already going to machine the cylinders and block. It's sunday tomorrow (duh) so I'm going to call him monday to see how the progress is so far. We breifly checked the cylinders and they didn't seem warped at all. On Subaru forums, they said chances are my cylinder heads and block isn't warped because I only had an oil leak, not coolant+oil. And the problem just happened last week pretty much so I doubt any overheating and warping


 
   
  Cool beans.  If he decks the block  I assume he'd do both sides even if the leak is just one side?  Otherwise you'd get two different compression ratios on both sides if you use the same gasket and could get more vibration and slightly rougher performance only doing one side.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

anaxilus said:


> Did you install any aftermarket bulbs?  Just checking.




Nope, bone stock.



planx said:


> Should be covered by warranty? If not, check the fuse. If not, take it to Hyundai and let then take care of it. Electricals is one thing I don't like to mess around with on a car.




It should be, I'm bringing it in and having them change the oil as well due to laziness.


----------



## planx

anaxilus said:


> Cool beans.  If he decks the block  I assume he'd do both sides even if the leak is just one side?  Otherwise you'd get two different compression ratios on both sides if you use the same gasket and could get more vibration and slightly rougher performance only doing one side.




Yup, doing both sides. The full fix even though it is one side.


----------



## basketball

alv4426 said:


> How expensive are cars in Canada? Planx you said you paid over $4K for that Subaru and you knew it needed serious repairs. Is that considered a good deal up there?
> Its funny listening to you guys talk about 100,000 kilometers(I'm assuming km) that's really nothing in California (or the West Coast for that matter) . One of our 1995 Toyota Tacoma delivery trucks has over 500,000 miles ( speedometer/odometer broke like 2 years ago at like 485000) on the stock engine/trans and only 1 clutch change. We don't really do regular maintenance since they do oil changes around every 6 months no matter how many miles its traveled. And most of the time the gas we put in it comes out of the gas tanks of the cars we are taking apart (Its an auto dismantling yard/ a fancy junk yard). My uncle has a 97 540i with 350000 miles (he does keep it very well maintained though) he still gets from LA to my house here in Vegas in about 3 hours (its almost 300miles).




New cars in the US are definately cheaper by a few thousand. For example my dad wanted to buy a Toyota highlander v6 4x4. In Alberta the base price was 39,999 before GST and delivery. I looked in the US the base price was 36,999 for the same model. As far as used cars go. It really depends. Used Subaru wrx sti are a few grand cheaper then in the US then here. On the other hand pickup trucks might even be cheaper here! Our taxes here are lower then in the US, I think. In Alberta tax is 5%. I was just in Washington and tax was 9.5%. 

100,000 kilometers is not considered a lot to me. I would say about 200,000 is high. But there are tons of Acura for sale with 250 or beyond 300k. There are some 4runners with over 400k! 

As for the truck you are talking about. I think they are built to last longer. It's the same for semi trucks, they run with over 1 million miles. 

Planx: you paid 4k for a legacy. What year and what was the milage? That seems high for a car needing work.


----------



## OPTiK

2009 Lexus IS250 AWD -- I need new pics, I got the windshield tinted recently.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> New cars in the US are definately cheaper by a few thousand. For example my dad wanted to buy a Toyota highlander v6 4x4. In Alberta the base price was 39,999 before GST and delivery. I looked in the US the base price was 36,999 for the same model. As far as used cars go. It really depends. Used Subaru wrx sti are a few grand cheaper then in the US then here. On the other hand pickup trucks might even be cheaper here! Our taxes here are lower then in the US, I think. In Alberta tax is 5%. I was just in Washington and tax was 9.5%.
> 100,000 kilometers is not considered a lot to me. I would say about 200,000 is high. But there are tons of Acura for sale with 250 or beyond 300k. There are some 4runners with over 400k!
> As for the truck you are talking about. I think they are built to last longer. It's the same for semi trucks, they run with over 1 million miles.
> Planx: you paid 4k for a legacy. What year and what was the milage? That seems high for a car needing work.


 
   
  BC has the highest tax in Canada from what I'm aware of? Maybe the east coast is higher, I'm not too sure. 2000 Legacy GT with 160k kms. It was a good deal, considering the $1.6K work needed. And the car didn't "need" work, it's just a maintenance like with every other car. Replacing a clutch costs well above $1k as well so it's hard to argue that my car was exceptionally high in the pricepoint.
   
  EDIT: I lied, a clutch replacement for a LGT costs roughly $600-800. I was told front wheel drive cars costs more to replace clutches?


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Welp, it was just a connector loose. I don't know why I didn't have a look myself, I mean I don't really know much I expected it to be something else. I guess technically the car still hasn't had anything wrong with it. Going strong Hyundai


----------



## Magick Man

Bumpage for the new family member, (991) 2012 Carrera S.


----------



## planx

magick man said:


> Bumpage for the new family member, (991) 2012 Carrera S.




Hey living the good life!!!!!! Wow such a beauty... Too bad Porsche changed the steering to electric. Man buying Stax high-ends, Porsches... Living the Car-Fi/Head-Fi dream!! Once I graduate from Uni, maybe I'll get just as paid!


----------



## Magick Man

planx said:


> Hey living the good life!!!!!! Wow such a beauty... Too bad Porsche changed the steering to electric. Man buying Stax high-ends, Porsches... Living the Car-Fi/Head-Fi dream!! Once I graduate from Uni, maybe I'll get just as paid!




The steering is actually better now, as is the handling. The handling is improved in large part due to the change in engine position, they moved it up about 2". That's not a lot, but it does mean that over half of the block (54%) is now in front of the rear axle instead of behind it. Which means it's technically now an RMR configuration, but they just haven't bothered to say anything about it. This is probably to keep the Porsche snobs purists from panicking. The steering is better because you still get the same quality of feedback, but now it's properly integrated with the stability control system (PSM). That means less oversteer and better compensation for body roll. The purists have complained, though they haven't actually driven the 991 to try it for themselves, but science proves that it works.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





magick man said:


> The steering is actually better now, as is the handling. The handling is improved in large part due to the change in engine position, they moved it up about 2". That's not a lot, but it does mean that over half of the block (54%) is now in front of the rear axle instead of behind it. Which means it's technically now an RMR configuration, but they just haven't bothered to say anything about it. This is probably to keep the Porsche snobs purists from panicking. The steering is better because you still get the same quality of feedback, but now it's properly integrated with the stability control system (PSM). That means less oversteer and better compensation for body roll. The purists have complained, though they haven't actually driven the 991 to try it for themselves, but science proves that it works.


 
   
  Actually Porsche did mention this in a press release and it's a change I've been long awaiting never being a fan of the RR concept.  They also stretched the wheelbase allowing for the block to be pushed forward while the overhangs were trimmed.  The Cayman is still the truer sports car platform but the 911 gets the power and goodies.  Porsche has been committed to having a Grand Touring car w/ rear seats as it's flagship.  They'll never allow a Boxster coupe to surpass its icon.
   
  I've heard very positive things about the E-steering in the new Porsches as well as the FRS/BRZ too.


----------



## planx

If you put it that way, I suppose thr new electric steering is better than old-fashioned electro-powered hydraulic. But 911s always impressed me because of both their technical capabilities and practical uses. Also the price is very attractive as well, even though people question 911 buyers for not buying a GTR. But if it was me with that much money, I would get a White 911 with white rims/red brakes.. I couldn't be happier if I had one


----------



## basketball

The new is always the better right......?

I am a fan if the 911. If I could get one I would get the Porsche 911 GT2 RS a used one of course. They cost 200k but their 0-60 time is 2.9 seconds. That is bugattii veyron times.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> The new is always the better right......?
> I am a fan if the 911. If I could get one I would get the Porsche 911 GT2 RS a used one of course. They cost 200k but their 0-60 time is 2.9 seconds. That is bugattii veyron times.


 
  No, you are mistaken.  The GT2 RS is 3.4 sec.  You are thinking of the 911 turbo S.  It is impossible to get below 3.0 secs w/o AWD, launch control and a dual clutch or sequential gearbox in a car > 2,700 lbs. You would need to manipulate the space/time continuum.
   
  Many people actually prefer the feel of the older air cooled 911s that got down to 2,400lbs.  Nothing can replace reduced mass.


----------



## planx

Anyone know about all-season performance tires? I don't need them this year, but I'm estimating next year I need a new set of 4. I was thinking the Bridgedstone potenza re970AS pole position, based on good reviews. I also heard that Michelin Pilot sport A/S plus is good as well. Opinions?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planx said:


> Anyone know about all-season performance tires? I don't need them this year, but I'm estimating next year I need a new set of 4. I was thinking the Bridgedstone potenza re970AS pole position, based on good reviews. I also heard that Michelin Pilot sport A/S plus is good as well. Opinions?


 
   
  As a Californian, I'm an R compund, Ultra summer type guy but this should help.  Click on the 'survey' and 'test' tabs for information about any comparisons.  Excellent resource.
   
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Potenza+RE970AS+Pole+Position
   
  If it rains or snows too heavy I'd rather just swap on another set of skinny wheels and tires just for bad weather.


----------



## planx

Yeah tirerack is where I got the info from. I want Summers and separate winters, but that is just too much effort and money.. I guess I get best of both worlds with a High Performance All Season. However, Vancouver doesn't snow that much and I have a Subaru. I'm just worried about my school because it's located on top of a mountain and snows a lot there.


----------



## Anaxilus

Don't go extra wide then or just keep that in mind.  The wider the contact patch the less psi you have per corner.  So the wider the rubber you put down for summer w/ that added grip will become more of an impediment during bad weather reducing traction.


----------



## planx

anaxilus said:


> Don't go extra wide then or just keep that in mind.  The wider the contact patch the less psi you have per corner.  So the wider the rubber you put down for summer w/ that added grip will become more of an impediment during bad weather reducing traction.




215 is good enough? I would think something like 235+ to be too wide


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





planx said:


> 215 is good enough? I would think something like 235+ to be too wide


 
   
  If that's the OE spec, should be fine.  I think my 05 Legacy is spec'd at 215.  Best to compare the actual tread width of the OE tire and size w/ the replacement.  Section widths can yield varying tread widths depending on the manufacturer.  Better to just get a measure from the specs tab.


----------



## planx

anaxilus said:


> If that's the OE spec, should be fine.  I think my 05 Legacy is spec'd at 215.  Best to compare the actual tread width of the OE tire and size w/ the replacement.  Section widths can yield varying tread widths depending on the manufacturer.  Better to just get a measure from the specs tab.




Yep, my '00 LGT is 215. Anything is better than my rubbish toyos I have right now.


----------



## Magick Man

anaxilus said:


> Actually Porsche did mention this in a press release and it's a change I've been long awaiting never being a fan of the RR concept.  They also stretched the wheelbase allowing for the block to be pushed forward while the overhangs were trimmed.  The Cayman is still the truer sports car platform but the 911 gets the power and goodies.  Porsche has been committed to having a Grand Touring car w/ rear seats as it's flagship.  They'll never allow a Boxster coupe to surpass its icon.
> 
> I've heard very positive things about the E-steering in the new Porsches as well as the FRS/BRZ too.




I didn't like the Cayman as much, I test drove an S on the same day as the 911. There's too much understeer and no way to adjust it while driving, also the ride is too firm for the road, at any setting. Strictly IMO, the Carerra S is the best sport coupe under $240 grand right now. I'm not sure what the 991 Turbos will be like, but I can't stand the lag in the 997 version. It ruins throttle response unless you just flog the heck out of the car.


----------



## Anaxilus

Lol, compared to a 911 a F1 car understeers.  For > $200k there's no Porsche remotely close that I'd take over a 458, Aventador or McLaren MP4912!@E##@$.  Except the $700K 918 spyder.


----------



## basketball

NO way, The 991 is not the best car for under 240k. The carrera S is like 130k, you are saying it is better than cars 100k more expensive. I would take a used F430 new 458 Or used 599 over the Carrera S. Then there are so many other options such as aston martin dbs and Bentley continential Gt supersports. The only porsche that competes with those are 911 GT2 RS and 911 turbo S. And those porsches have a MSRP of over 200k.


----------



## Planar_head

basketball said:


> NO way, The 991 is not the best car for under 240k. The carrera S is like 130k, you are saying it is better than cars 100k more expensive. I would take a used F430 new 458 Or used 599 over the Carrera S. Then there are so many other options such as aston martin dbs and Bentley continential Gt supersports. The only porsche that competes with those are 911 GT2 RS and 911 turbo S. And those porsches have a MSRP of over 200k.




Go back and re-read what he said. EDIT: Whoa, thought you were talking about a different post

As for me, I'll take a Porsche 991, but only because I'm like that, not because it represents some incredible technological advancement (McLaren) or raw Italian-ness (Ferrari).
There's a reason why it won the Motor Trend Driver's Car Award (probably because of money and partly because their test driver seem to enjoy it)


----------



## bizkit

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I didn't like the Cayman as much, I test drove an S on the same day as the 911. *There's too much understeer and no way to adjust it while driving*, also the ride is too firm for the road, at any setting. Strictly IMO, the Carerra S is the best sport coupe under $240 grand right now. I'm not sure what the 991 Turbos will be like, but I can't stand the lag in the 997 version. It ruins throttle response unless you just flog the heck out of the car.


 
   
   
   
  [size=10pt]Really? Though I haven't had a chance to try out the new Cayman or 991 yet, I find it hard to believe that that the Cayman under steers more than the 991. As the owner of a 997.1 GT3 RS (converted to 997.2 RS front track) I can officially say the front end of a Boxster spyder superior to the 911. Porsche must have put in some serious work into the 991 to get rid of the front end pogo. Even with the wider stance, 255's up front, and full Moton Motorsport suspension treatment, my car still doesn't match the buttery smooth turn-in of or the easy of mid corner adjustment that the Cayman flaunts. I'm going to have to hit another Porsche driving school to give the new 991 and 987 a try[/size]
  ﻿


----------



## Anaxilus

The new 991 is much closer to the Cayman than before.  Closer to mid-engine, longer wheelbase, wider track and shortened overhangs.  I'm sure they improved the diff and torque vectoring as well.  Wider front tires do increase undertseer and reduce turn-in especially if you push out the offset to fit in the new rubber.  Improved handling dynamics don't always mesh with increased grip unfortunately.  A lot of the fun people have w/ the new FRS/BRZ are from the competent chassis riding on skinny Prius tires.


----------



## bizkit

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Lol, compared to a 911 a F1 car understeers.  For > $200k there's no Porsche remotely close that I'd take over a 458, Aventador or McLaren MP4912!@E##@$.  Except the $700K 918 spyder.


 
   
  The 911 understeers compared to a mid-engined car. You have to play around with a little trail braking to transfer some weight to the front tires once you start pushing the pace, otherwise, you'll be dealing with a healthly amount of understeer. It can also be a problem longer turns (such as turn 8 at big willow) where you're transfer weight off the front of the car while still turning, but easily rectified with a slight thottle lift. The death dealing thing that 911s are known for only rears it's head when you get it wrong (something I know all to well).


----------



## Anaxilus

Oh definitely a matter of weight transfer.  911's don't like turning while all the weight sits on it's haunches.  Even watching the last gen Turbos try to claw w/ AWD using the fronts can be pretty funny.  Something I've read was improved/fixed currently.  
   
  Left foot braking.


----------



## Magick Man

anaxilus said:


> Lol, compared to a 911 a F1 car understeers.  For > $200k there's no Porsche remotely close that I'd take over a 458, Aventador or McLaren MP4912!@E##@$.  Except the $700K 918 spyder.




Yeah, that's why I said <$240k.  The MP4-12C is $240k now, same as the 458. I'm not sure what the incoming Lambo Cabrarra will cost, but I have a hunch it'll be ~$240k. Big shock. 

Understeer isn't an issue with the 991, in fact it has a nifty amount of oversteer, and enough power to compensate. It's a really badass little coupe and much better balanced. I've loved it.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBfugbEIlk4[/VIDEO]


----------



## bizkit

.


----------



## Magick Man

I hadn't driven a 911 since the 996 came out. That to the 991 is almost like going from a Fiero to an Elise.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





bizkit said:


> [size=10pt]Torque vectoring diff!!!! I've really got to look into the 991, it sounds like a blast. [/size]
> 
> 
> [size=10pt]Jumping from a 235 to 255 added a surprising amount of mechanical grip to the front and increased confidence to the front end. Now, I can't say how well it will work a stock car, because my suspension was adjusted to work with a wider tire; but I can say it was worth about a half a second a lap on average. [size=10pt]While, I'm not a true member of the "wider is must better" brigade, I'll admit that I do have a tendency to run wider tires up front then the OEMs recommend on rwd cars to balance the chassis. I went to a square set-up (265's on all 4 corners) on my 1M to make it easier to balance the chassis with sway bars a tire pressure with a the added benefit of a little extra bite up front. But, once again, my suspension has the adjustability to deal with the change:[/size][/size]
> ...


 
   
  1M... Love that colour seriously... Short-wheelbase, front engine, rear drive.... Recipe for fun... Reminds me of my first car, AE86... Too bad I had to sell it off before getting my Subaru. Dangerously, fun car that. Best learning how to drive stick, oversteer, steering correction, car ever... Best year of my driving life so far.


----------



## Anaxilus

My best friend in highschool had an AE86.  I can't even believe all the illegal (non-DMV approved) stuff we did in that car now.  He was a terrible influence on me, my mother was right.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I thought about getting a Moton setup for my MR-S but decided the KW V.3 was more practical for the street.  Still debating whether to keep the KW springs or refine the package w/ some Swifts.  Slightly reduced unsprung mass but their spring rates have a unique linearity and character which might not be ideal for the KW's valving even though it's adjustable on rebound and compression.


----------



## planx

Hahaha that was one hell of a car... Old school bliss. But now I'm an Uni student now, wiser and older! When I think back a year ago now, I seriously could have been injured due to irresponsible powersliding.


----------



## basketball

planar_head said:


> Go back and re-read what he said. EDIT: Whoa, thought you were talking about a different post
> As for me, I'll take a Porsche 991, but only because I'm like that, not because it represents some incredible technological advancement (McLaren) or raw Italian-ness (Ferrari).
> There's a reason why it won the Motor Trend Driver's Car Award (probably because of money and partly because their test driver seem to enjoy it)




Yeah but I think the motortrend cast took into all factors that concern a regular driver with money not an enthusiast. There are people with money that just like cars but are not enthusiasts. I think those types of people would take motortrend advice and just buy the 911. But I am an enthusiast and I will take the cons a sports has ie:harsh ride because in return I will get the speed performance and sound. I also don't like an all round car. I like pure performance. 

Lol don't even know If what I said makes Any sense.


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> Yeah but I think the motortrend cast took into all factors that concern a regular driver with money not an enthusiast. There are people with money that just like cars but are not enthusiasts. I think those types of people would take motortrend advice and just buy the 911. But I am an enthusiast and I will take the cons a sports has ie:harsh ride because in return I will get the speed performance and sound. I also don't like an all round car. I like pure performance.
> Lol don't even know If what I said makes Any sense.




You say that, but after a 500 mile road trip in a GT-R I was ready to punch its lead designer in the face.

Also, the Carrera S has amazing performance, and a kick-*** soundtrack. The difference is, you don't feel like you've been wrestling all day when you climb out of it. IMO, being an enthusiast, and I am, doesn't mean you can't appreciate great aesthetics and comfort. I wouldn't trade my Carrera S for anything short of an MP4-12c, and that's a fact. What's even cooler is that Motor Trend didn't even have the best tires on their 911, they were using Bridgestone Potenzas. Mine came with Michelin Pilot SS, I paid the price to upgrade them, and they're better meats in every way.


----------



## basketball

Well the gt-r is a hard core sports car, not so much grand toura which can be used for road trips, comfortably. 
   
  I am not saying i don;t like the carrara S, I;m sure its an amazing car, but personally, I'd rather get a f430, 458, 599, or maybe MP4-12C in the right color combo. For me though a carrera S isn't sporty enough for me. I don;t need a full out racing look. But i like the ferrari aggressive look and growl. And also the ferrari is more special, I see porsche all the time, in fact a few blocks down the road someone owns a 2012 Carrera S but Ferrari is a rare sight.


----------



## Magick Man

Ferrari 458 - $280k
Porsche Carrera S - $115k fully loaded

Of course the 458 is the nicer car, and admittedly drop-dead gorgeous, but it's in a whole `nother league. Also Ferraris aren't exactly known for their long-term reliability, and the upkeep expense can stop your heart. A tune up and oil change, $2000? Really? Sure, if you can afford the car, you can afford to maintain it, but that's still eye-watering. The Carrera S is, for all intents and purposes, the only exotic that's a good daily driver. I'm thinking the McLaren MP4-12C may fall into that category too, they seem to handle lots of regular use, though it's a little early to tell.


----------



## alv4426

Have you ever actually driven any of the cars you are mentioning? 
  Quote: 





basketball said:


> Well the gt-r is a hard core sports car, not so much grand toura which can be used for road trips, comfortably.
> 
> I am not saying i don;t like the carrara S, I;m sure its an amazing car, but personally, I'd rather get a f430, 458, 599, or maybe MP4-12C in the right color combo. For me though a carrera S isn't sporty enough for me. I don;t need a full out racing look. But i like the ferrari aggressive look and growl. And also the ferrari is more special, I see porsche all the time, in fact a few blocks down the road someone owns a 2012 Carrera S but Ferrari is a rare sight.


----------



## planx

How about that new Viper... Just a smudge under $100k and you get 640 horses... http://www.insideline.com/srt/viper/2013/2013-srt-viper-first-drive.html
  ZR1 killer I think... Maybe a Ferrari F12 competitor for MUCH MUCH less? I just find the rear to be... Odd... I like the older Vipers rears much much more.


----------



## Anaxilus

I have a problem w/ the rear as well.  I like the direction it's taking though.  I think it's about 3 years and a mid cycle refresh away from being something really special.


----------



## Magick Man

The new Viper... Well, I guess it's okay. But it's still a front-engined, RWD, US muscle car. Not that that's a bad thing, it's just that it's kinda pricey for what it is. If I were in the market for such a muscle car, I'd probably be looking at the Mustang Shelby GT500 for $55k. It's a beast at a bargain.


----------



## Anaxilus

Eww...GT500 is a waste of money compared to the Boss 302 Laguna Seca.  Neither of which could hang w/ the Viper on the track btw.  Believe me, I'm not an American musclecar guy at all and am quite the anti-led sled, but I can tip my hat to three things.  The track performance of a Viper, the handling prowess of the 302's live rear axle, and the compact packaging and advancement of GM's ancient pushrod tractor motor.


----------



## planx

I too prefer the boss 302 as well over the gt500, even though the closest thing to one that I drove is a 2000 GT. The 302 is known
for it's track handling capabilites while the GT500 is known for having a ridiculously powerful engine for so little money. It's weird to think that Ford didn't base the GT500 in the 302's chassis... But I'm sure there were reasons why they couldn't (diff engine, tranny, weight etc). In my eyes, if the GT500 handled like a Boss 302, that would be the perfect 'stang. Apparently for their next gen Mustang, they said they will drop the live axle and put in an independant system.
I never liked American Front-Engined, Rear-drive cars, but things like the ZR1, 302 boss, and Viper are making me really curious about purchasing one in the near future... Yes their quality and finish is a bit lacking compared to the Europeans and Japanese, but they really make some good value for money stuff nowaways. If I had $25k to spend roughly, I would have to think hard about choosing between a FRS, WRX, and V6 Mustang.


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> Eww...GT500 is a waste of money compared to the Boss 302 Laguna Seca.  Neither of which could hang w/ the Viper on the track btw.  Believe me, I'm not an American musclecar guy at all and am quite the anti-led sled, but I can tip my hat to three things.  The track performance of a Viper, the handling prowess of the 302's live rear axle, and the compact packaging and advancement of GM's ancient pushrod tractor motor.




Lol are those your own words? Matt Farah said exactly what you just wrote on drive road testament. LOL


----------



## Magick Man

anaxilus said:


> Eww...GT500 is a waste of money compared to the Boss 302 Laguna Seca.  Neither of which could hang w/ the Viper on the track btw.  Believe me, I'm not an American musclecar guy at all and am quite the anti-led sled, but I can tip my hat to three things.  The track performance of a Viper, the handling prowess of the 302's live rear axle, and the compact packaging and advancement of GM's ancient pushrod tractor motor.




Nah, man. It's about the sound! That 650hp V8 sounds like God's plumbing. It's spine-tingling in person.  Also, none of those reviewers tried the GT500 with the optional track package, with adds additional coolers for the engine and transmission oil and a beefier locking limited-slip diff. I thought that was sort of messed up, considering the first thing they did was take it to a track. Basically, it turns it into the Boss LS, with a louder shout and >200 more ponies under the hood.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Nah, man. It's about the sound! That 650hp V8 sounds like God's plumbing. It's spine-tingling in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Never knew they offered that package on the GT500


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Lol are those your own words? Matt Farah said exactly what you just wrote on drive road testament. LOL


 
  Lol, got a link?  Might have to check him out, sounds pretty sharp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> Nah, man. It's about the sound! That 650hp V8 sounds like God's plumbing. It's spine-tingling in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nope, that would make it worse apart from the diff.  The 302 is so good because of less weight and better balance.  You can't fix the extra blower and all the added weight on the GT500.  Slower turns, earlier braking, more brake fade, more tire wear, less control.  Apart from the diff, the track package just keeps you from boiling the engine and tranny. 
   
  As for good sounding American V8's?  I personally dislike the sound of most of them, especially the overcammed gurgle gurgle machines at low speed.  Now, an American V8 mounted mid-engine as in the GT40 sounds bad-ass.  It's the sound of the cross plane crank versus the flat plane cranks found in European V8's.  Btw, NASCAR uses flat plane cranks because they think it's sounds better than typical American V8's.


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Lol, got a link?  Might have to check him out, sounds pretty sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Here is the link, its in the first 5 minutes, just listen through:
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f--jqaYU-mg
   
  Haha just listen to matt's comment about the breaks.Single piston breaks at 600+ horsepower.


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Ferrari 458 - $280k
> Porsche Carrera S - $115k fully loaded
> Of course the 458 is the nicer car, and admittedly drop-dead gorgeous, but it's in a whole `nother league. Also Ferraris aren't exactly known for their long-term reliability, and the upkeep expense can stop your heart. A tune up and oil change, $2000? Really? Sure, if you can afford the car, you can afford to maintain it, but that's still eye-watering. The Carrera S is, for all intents and purposes, the only exotic that's a good daily driver. I'm thinking the McLaren MP4-12C may fall into that category too, they seem to handle lots of regular use, though it's a little early to tell.


 
  2013 BMW M6 looks like its be a nice comparison to the Carrera S. And the BMW has optional Carbon Ceramic Brakes.


----------



## Magick Man

anaxilus said:


> Nope, that would make it worse apart from the diff.  The 302 is so good because of less weight and better balance.  You can't fix the extra blower and all the added weight on the GT500.  Slower turns, earlier braking, more brake fade, more tire wear, less control.  Apart from the diff, the track package just keeps you from boiling the engine and tranny.
> 
> As for good sounding American V8's?  I personally dislike the sound of most of them, especially the overcammed gurgle gurgle machines at low speed.  Now, an American V8 mounted mid-engine as in the GT40 sounds bad-ass.  It's the sound of the cross plane crank versus the flat plane cranks found in European V8's.  Btw, NASCAR uses flat plane cranks because they think it's sounds better than typical American V8's.




I like the sound of the 351 in the GT500, it has very throaty and muscular vibe to it. As for weight, most people don't go to a track, and on the road that amount makes little difference, I'd rather have the extra 200hp. That aside, the GT500 was quicker than the Boss 302 on the `ring.


----------



## planx

I still prefer the 308 over the GT500. I don't like the sense where the GT500 seems to be Fords statement. They are saying you can get 600+ hp under $70k. I don't even remember the prices of the two, but if I had to choose, I would be more inclined to the Boss. This all may change after a test drive, but I like the idea of a lighter car with plenty of hp and track capabilities. Besides, I'm biased toward N/A. And I don't think I can afford the gas for the GT500 lol..


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I like the sound of the 351 in the GT500, it has very throaty and muscular vibe to it. As for weight, most people don't go to a track, and on the road that amount makes little difference, I'd rather have the extra 200hp. That aside, the GT500 was quicker than the Boss 302 on the `ring.


 
   
  Only because of that long straightaway that goes uphill I'm sure.  
   
  I'm of a different mind tbh.  The track is a more controlled environment than the unpredictability and imperfections of the street.  I'd like a more balanced vehicle car to deal w/ the unforeseen than an uncontrollable beast which should actually be used more in a controlled environment.  This is why you get people punting cars off cliffs or getting their supercar sheared in half by a light pole.  Their cars were not designed for our roads.  As someone who enjoys rapid velocity I'm well aware the street is no joke.  Bad drivers, bad pedestrians, rougn roads, dirt, debris, weather, oil slicks, random obstructions.


----------



## Kirosia

Kirosia wants an Evo X MR as his MA daily driver, not that he could afford one.


----------



## planx

Never fancied the Evo X exterior... I always drooled over the Evo 7,8, and 9. Same story with Subaru. Loved their early STi designs, but the hatch sort of ruined it for me. The new 4-door Sti looks much better IMO, but still falls short to the previous models.
   
  New topic and this one is big news... M3 is going to have a Twin-Turbo Straight 6. Opinions? I like that idea. Apparently over 400+HP, and more fuel efficient. I never liked the M3 adopting a muscular V8 and IMO I think BMW's 6 cyls sound better.


----------



## Anaxilus

I think it's fine.  Should have more torque but less firing cycles but who knows about the lag.  We'll see if they implement some new techniques to deal w/ it.  The 6 won't sound as great w/ turbo(s) on the exhaust manifold.  To me, a BMW w/o a I-6 isn't a BMW.  What would be the point?  I'd like it if BMW rediscovered what the interior of a luxury car is supposed to be like.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I think it's fine.  Should have more torque but less firing cycles but who knows about the lag.  We'll see if they implement some new techniques to deal w/ it.  The 6 won't sound as great w/ turbo(s) on the exhaust manifold.  To me, a BMW w/o a I-6 isn't a BMW.  What would be the point?  I'd like it if BMW rediscovered what the interior of a luxury car is supposed to be like.


 
   
  I like the sound of the 335i especially though. Personally, as a reference, I like the sound of the 330i over the 335i. I'm not a huge fan of turbos, but in their engineering views, it must have been the right decision for BMW. I also dislike how they replaced some of their I6 with turbo 4s.
   
  BMW AND Audi... The inside just looks so... Bland. It's a safe look, no one can either HATE it or LOVE it. Have you seen the exterior colour choices on Audis? It's either shades of grey (no pun intended), white, black, or beige..


----------



## alv4426

I hate the fact that BMW is no longer doing NA I-6s... I like the 330 sound over the 335 too (says the 330 owner, E46 forever yo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Kirosia

Is it true that BMW's are less reliable than other performance brands, and their parts and maintenance costs are significantly higher?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Is it true that BMW's are less reliable than other performance brands, and their parts and maintenance costs are significantly higher?


 
   
  No, not at all.  If you lease a new one they come w/ free service and maintenance for the first 3 years so they are supremely reliable.  Just don't buy one and you'll be right as rain.


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> No, not at all.  If you lease a new one they come w/ free service and maintenance for the first 3 years so they are supremely reliable.  Just don't buy one and you'll be right as rain.  :wink_face:




They are expensive in the first place tho. And if something breaks they will always come up with an excuse how it's not covered by warranty or their service plan. 

And Japanese cars are considerably more reliable, less maintenance and cheaper labour than German cars.


----------



## blackmarket

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Is it true that BMW's are less reliable than other performance brands, and their parts and maintenance costs are significantly higher?


 

 sadly, BMW is quite below the industry average of "dependability" according to the 2012 JD power's dependability chart. I don't know how much maintenance/parts would cost, but i would imagine them to be expensive i guess...? Porsche and Lexus are usually near the top, and this year they're AT the top. Toyota has always been regarded as a very reliable brand by many of my friends/relatives who are mechanics, though that is their opinion only.
   
  I also agree that BMW interiors are lacking, and by this i mean specifically in the 3 and 5 series. For the price, i expect a little more luxury, especially since BMW IS some-what regarded as a luxury brand. Though i guess the sporty-ness may make up for it in some of their cars (335i). I'm excluding the M cars from this as they're meant to be sportcars so they PROBABLY won't be that comfortable on the road anyways with that stiff suspension (drove my friend's r35 and it was quite the bumpy ride).


----------



## basketball

Speaking of BMW and 8 cylinder engines. I think the 2013 BMW M5 is awesome. It looks great and is super fast. Not to mention the no cost option manual transmission. 

And speaking of the 6 cylinder engines. I don't think we should rate on them. Look where Porsche is with them.


----------



## Anaxilus

Who's bagging on 6 cylinders?  An inline 6 is not the same as a flat 6 btw.  Though I will bag on V-6s being an inherently bad design pushed upon us by bean counters and fuel sipping tree huggers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Toyota?  Well, I've got one degree in Automotive Technology and my friend is a former Master Tech at Lexus.  We have 7 various Toyotas and Lexi between us.  They all still run and *the brakes even work!*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I do still prefer J-VINs myself but 1-VINs are fine if you know what to look out for.


----------



## alv4426

Ill try to be unbiased but in my opinion BMWs are actually more reliable than other companies I consider to be performance oriented. Parts are more expensive than say for a Toyota but they are not crazy expensive either. Maintenance and repairs are expensive at "specialty shops" but those places just charge whatever they want because they know most people are too scared to work on their highly advanced German car (yeah sarcasm) or they know that a lot of the people driving them can afford to pay whatever they charge. I do most of the work on my 330cic myself, it doesn't have anything special that makes it impossible to work on. If you can work on a Toyota you can work on a BMW. The thing is that it is annoying to work on because they engineered the car to not have any wasted space anywhere on the car so you have very small spaces to work on. For example Ive changed a starter on my friends RSX it took me about 30 min; I had to change the starter in my BMW and it took nearly 5 hours because it is in the hardest place to reach from either the top or bottom cause there is no space anywhere. But I think my starter was actually cheaper by like $10. That starter and a broken O2 sensor (which was also like a 2.5 hour job) are the only issues Ive had with the car in the almost 2 years I've had it.
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Is it true that BMW's are less reliable than other performance brands, and their parts and maintenance costs are significantly higher?


----------



## Anaxilus

To be fair, issues w/ BMWs aren't usually mechanical so much as they are electrical which to me is a bigger PITA.  But the performance oriented, non diesels aren't really built to last more than 120K-150K miles.  You won't find too many M cars hitting 200,000 miles.  They simply aren't built for that.  Trade-offs must be made for performance.


----------



## alv4426

My diff eq professor had a E46 M3 that needed its "normal" maintenance valve adjustments and to fix a lifter problem and ended up paying over 2K, the car only had 65K miles. I'm glad I couldn't afford an M3 (still cant) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## basketball

Do you guys think car sales is a good career to go into?


----------



## Magick Man

Car sales? Well, just one question, are you a morally upright and honest person by nature?

If so, no, I don't think you'd do very well.


----------



## planx

In Canada, you have to obtain a license for one I believe? And unless you get into a decent dealer, the pay is decent. For me, I'm a lifeguard and I go to school as well so it's either work or study and it works out nicely. For a salesman,  you have to show more dedication and effort because it's mostly commission based. So as a student side-job, no.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> Car sales? Well, just one question, are you a morally upright and honest person by nature?
> If so, no, I don't think you'd do very well.




Depends to who and about what. I will admit I am not honest about everything I say. I am not the type of person that feels bad if I lie(well I may but I'm not emotional like some people). And I am aware sometime in "sales" you need to lie to make a deal. 

Can you comment on the salary? I know that long hours are a must if I want to make money.


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> In Canada, you have to obtain a license for one I believe? And unless you get into a decent dealer, the pay is decent. For me, I'm a lifeguard and I go to school as well so it's either work or study and it works out nicely. For a salesman,  you have to show more dedication and effort because it's mostly commission based. So as a student side-job, no.




No you do not need a license to be a car salesman in Canada. At least i believe so. Car salesman get paid my commission and bonuses so it is vague to say a good dealer ship guarantees you money. Also i would not be a car salesman part time, I don't even know If they'd hire a part time salesman. Coming from parents who are in sales. I know in order to make money long hours are a must. So doing it during school would be a no-no. However I think they hire part-time detailers or lot people.


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> Depends to who and about what. I will admit I am not honest about everything I say. I am not the type of person that feels bad if I lie(well I may but I'm not emotional like some people). And I am aware sometime in "sales" you need to lie to make a deal.
> Can you comment on the salary? I know that long hours are a must if I want to make money.




When I was selling for a little while in college, I made ~$400 /wk. Not great. Most dealers set you up on a draw system, which sucks, and you can get by without outright lying (I did). You have to learn to streeeetch the truth a little, because lying deliberately will get you a bad rep and you'll get fired.


----------



## Anaxilus

If you are a dishonest person and just want ot make money, be a service writer.  Thre are a few good service writers/techs who are honest btw that do still make good money due to hard work and customer loyalty, rare.  If you do what you love and are really good at it you should pretty well most of the time.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> No you do not need a license to be a car salesman in Canada. At least i believe so. Car salesman get paid my commission and bonuses so it is vague to say a good dealer ship guarantees you money. Also i would not be a car salesman part time, I don't even know If they'd hire a part time salesman. Coming from parents who are in sales. I know in order to make money long hours are a must. So doing it during school would be a no-no. However I think they hire part-time detailers or lot people.


 
   
  Here in BC it's required. I'm not sure about other provinces, but for what I'm aware of a license is required here. A good dealer is a must if you want a lot of money.. Think, a dealer with high-traffic equals more potential customers. My friend works at Mitsubishi at a dealer located quite a ways away from the big city and he's constantly complaining how there's literally no customers. I make more money than him bi-weekly and I work less hours LOL. But that is considering my pay is roughly $26 per hour instructing kids how to swim. Even on a good day, it doesn't compare to a high-traffic dealers regular day.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> When I was selling for a little while in college, I made ~$400 /wk. Not great. Most dealers set you up on a draw system, which sucks, and you can get by without outright lying (I did). You have to learn to streeeetch the truth a little, because lying deliberately will get you a bad rep and you'll get fired.




I understand. But I think it takes time for a salesman to make a high salary. If I get into car sales after college I won't expect to make 50k off the bat. Id expect to maybe 30k the first year, 45k the second year and move up. Hopefully within 5 years I could move up to a 100k salary and be a manager. Ultimately id like to become an owner of more than 1 dealership, then I could be making 500k plus.


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> Here in BC it's required. I'm not sure about other provinces, but for what I'm aware of a license is required here. A good dealer is a must if you want a lot of money.. Think, a dealer with high-traffic equals more potential customers. My friend works at Mitsubishi at a dealer located quite a ways away from the big city and he's constantly complaining how there's literally no customers. I make more money than him bi-weekly and I work less hours LOL. But that is considering my pay is roughly $26 per hour instructing kids how to swim. Even on a good day, it doesn't compare to a high-traffic dealers regular day.




In my province I don't believe a license is needed. But you need to know what your doing and how sales work so you probably need some type of degree to get into car sales of maybe take some classes? I don't doubt your friend isn't making much. First off its a mitshubishi dealership and the only good car they make is the lancer evo. Every other model is made cheaply and their company sales are low. Second of all it's far from an urban area so low traffic comes to an already poor manufacturer, in my opinion. 

Maybe your friend was expecting too much? I would say a car salesman makes 20-30k salary in their first year at a good dealership. You shouldn't laugh at your friend tho because being a car salesman, I think has a lot of potential to make huge salaries. While a swimming instructor won't get too many raises. Oh and I must ad in sales their will always be slow months and faster months. I maybe some months he make 1.5-2k and other he makes 4k? Again this is all my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> If you are a dishonest person and just want ot make money, be a service writer.  Thre are a few good service writers/techs who are honest btw that do still make good money due to hard work and customer loyalty, rare.  If you do what you love and are really good at it you should pretty well most of the time.




LOL your funny. I have passion for sales and cars. Being a car salesman is a perfect combination. I am not a total lier but I also not someone who is 100% honest.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> In my province I don't believe a license is needed. But you need to know what your doing and how sales work so you probably need some type of degree to get into car sales of maybe take some classes? I don't doubt your friend isn't making much. First off its a mitshubishi dealership and the only good car they make is the lancer evo. Every other model is made cheaply and their company sales are low. Second of all it's far from an urban area so low traffic comes to an already poor manufacturer, in my opinion.
> Maybe your friend was expecting too much? I would say a car salesman makes 20-30k salary in their first year at a good dealership. You shouldn't laugh at your friend tho because being a car salesman, I think has a lot of potential to make huge salaries. While a swimming instructor won't get too many raises. Oh and I must ad in sales their will always be slow months and faster months. I maybe some months he make 1.5-2k and other he makes 4k? Again this is all my opinion. I could be wrong.


 
   
  Uhh, that's why I *stated *his dealer is from a *rural* location (IE away from the big city)... Mitsubishi sales are actually pretty good, considering how Lancers are a very good selling car. Of course they don't sell as crazy as Honda and Toyota does. And can you PROVE that every other model is made cheaply..? The lancer is a very well made car, especially with the new AWC (all-wheel control). He knew about car sales better than you and I frankly because he used to work at a high-traffic Toyota dealer closer to the city, but he had to move away from the city and got the job at Mitsubish so I think he knows why I'm laughing at him. Priorities are obviously first on the list, but he's just too stubborn to get another job that pays much more..


----------



## Anaxilus

On the topic of great sounding cars.  One of my top 3 if not the top dog.  I'd prefer to listen to this all day more than probabaly 97% of my music collection.


----------



## blackmarket

mazda furai is one of the coolest sounding cars, in my opinion. though it is just a concept so maybe it doesn't count (otherwise we might as well include F1 cars). i also quite like the VQ35/37 cars. they got that certain sound to them that's just oh so good. the 787B is just a whole nother beast.


----------



## planx

I think nothing beats an AMG in exhaust note. Especially a de-catted one...


----------



## Anaxilus

Furai is badass.  It'll be depressing if nothing ever comes of it.  Looking beyond production cars though opens up a whole slew of aural bliss to choose from.


----------



## alv4426

930s rule
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buizliyJYIk


----------



## planx

M3 CSL has to be the all-time greatest sounding car to date.


----------



## basketball

Carrera S or Audi R8 5.2 ??


----------



## Magick Man

Confirmed, new McLaren P1 is a 2 seater, not a 3 like the F1 (massive fail). It has the same V8 drivetrain as the 12C, only beefed up (more fail). Also, it also has more gadgets and gizmos than an F-22 Raptor. What's worse, compared to its older brother, it looks awful. Oh, and it's $1.3M. I'm really not sure how McLaren could screw this up worse than they have. Why not just sell an updated, more capable, F1? I'm seriously disappointed. Someone needs to be slapped. :confused_face_2:


P1



F1


----------



## planx

I hate to say it, but my god that looks terrible... The 12C looks MUCH better and I'm sure it's not one point whatever million more "cheaper" as well..


----------



## bizkit

magick man said:


> Confirmed, new McLaren P1 is a 2 seater, not a 3 like the F1 (massive fail). It has the same V8 drivetrain as the 12C, only beefed up (more fail). Also, it also has more gadgets and gizmos than an F-22 Raptor. What's worse, compared to its older brother, it looks awful. Oh, and it's $1.3M. I'm really not sure how McLaren could screw this up worse than they have. Why not just sell an updated, more capable, F1? I'm seriously disappointed. Someone needs to be slapped. :confused_face_2:
> P1
> 
> F1




I sort of like the look of the P1. Would I take one over a F1, of course not, but I wouldn't mind having one in my stable. Unfortunately, the cost of booth cars makes ownership of either nothing more than a pipe dream. I'm just going to have to settle with a putting a GT3 RS 4.0 in my garage on my 35th birthday in a few years.


----------



## bizkit

.


----------



## Magick Man

bizkit said:


> I sort of like the look of the P1. Would I take one over a F1, of course not, but I wouldn't mind having one in my stable. Unfortunately, the cost of booth cars makes ownership of either nothing more than a pipe dream. I'm just going to have to settle with a putting a GT3 RS 4.0 in my garage on my 35th birthday in a few years.




Not a thing wrong with that, I love my 991 Carrera S, it's my DD now. Was speaking in the other thread that at the end of this year I'm going to order a 458 Spider. I was somewhat considering the P1, but then they released this... thing.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Not a thing wrong with that, I love my 991 Carrera S, it's my DD now. Was speaking in the other thread that at the end of this year I'm going to order a 458 Spider. I was somewhat considering the P1, but then they released this... thing.


 
   
  Would you shoot me if I attempted to convince you in buying a MP4-12C spider?


----------



## Anaxilus

I wouldn't put too much stock in the P1 rendering.  The side and rear look much better.  The front seems to be unflattered by the paint scheme.  Imagine it in black and it should be fine.


----------



## Magick Man

planx said:


> Would you shoot me if I attempted to convince you in buying a MP4-12C spider?




Yes! Bang!


----------



## basketball

The 458 is nicer than the mp4


----------



## planx

basketball said:


> The 458 is nicer than the mp4




In what way may I ask? Looks? That's all personal preferance and I respect that. But technologically, I believe the 458 is behind what the MP4-12C is capable of. For instance, the 12C hits 0-60 faster than the 458, produces more G's than the 458, has a crazy high-tech suspension setup, has one of the most capable driver aids on the planet, has more stopping power, and has both more HP and torque at their max peaks. It's foolish to compare the two because they might be similar in terms in numbers, but it's always up to the driver that determines which feels better. I am in no position to say which car feels better, but recorded numbers are facts (even though it varies by source). Personally, I'll take the Mclaren. I'm into super high-tech computerized gizmos, and maybe that's why I would rather have a Mitsubishi Evolution over a Subaru STi. But speaking of which, both the Ferrari and McLaren are astonishing cars. I always loved Ferraris (still do), but the MP4-12C is something that I would rather have than a Ferrari. In white, it looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Magick Man

Why the 458 is the "better" car.


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCPZSaHyZGQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## Anaxilus

Yes if you mean prettier.  Also more fun and engaging.  The MP4 is more capable and technically competent however and rides better than a Rolls or Bentley.


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> In what way may I ask? Looks? That's all personal preferance and I respect that. But technologically, I believe the 458 is behind what the MP4-12C is capable of. For instance, the 12C hits 0-60 faster than the 458, produces more G's than the 458, has a crazy high-tech suspension setup, has one of the most capable driver aids on the planet, has more stopping power, and has both more HP and torque at their max peaks. It's foolish to compare the two because they might be similar in terms in numbers, but it's always up to the driver that determines which feels better. I am in no position to say which car feels better, but recorded numbers are facts (even though it varies by source). Personally, I'll take the Mclaren. I'm into super high-tech computerized gizmos, and maybe that's why I would rather have a Mitsubishi Evolution over a Subaru STi. But speaking of which, both the Ferrari and McLaren are astonishing cars. I always loved Ferraris (still do), but the MP4-12C is something that I would rather have than a Ferrari. In white, it looks absolutely stunning.




All the major magazines had tests. The 458 vs mp4. And the 458 won every time I believe. 
And technology is not everything. I am a Ferrari guy and most their cars are my favorite cars


----------



## alv4426

Ferrari guy 


basketball said:


> All the major magazines had tests. The 458 vs mp4. And the 458 won every time I believe.
> And technology is not everything. I am a Ferrari guy and most their cars are my favorite cars


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> All the major magazines had tests. The 458 vs mp4. And the 458 won every time I believe.
> And technology is not everything. I am a Ferrari guy and most their cars are my favorite cars


 
   
  Won at what?  Really not possible tbh.  Somebody did something wrong.  Got links?


----------



## basketball

anaxilus said:


> Won at what?  Really not possible tbh.  Somebody did something wrong.  Got links?




It was in 2010, so the first model 458. Yes Ferrari guy! Hopefully my first exotics will be a f430 or 599 with manual transmission!


----------



## Magick Man

anaxilus said:


> Yes if you mean prettier.  Also more fun and engaging.  The MP4 is more capable and technically competent however and rides better than a Rolls or Bentley.





That's basically it. If you want to drive a computer, the MP4 is for you. If you want the last word in "analog", seat-of-your-pants, driving, the 458 is the ticket. Which is why I'm buying one, and not getting the MP4.




anaxilus said:


> Won at what?  Really not possible tbh.  Somebody did something wrong.  Got links?





I have no doubt the McLaren thrashes the 458, the maths all back that up. But I'm not getting it for racing, it's for fun and drop-dead looks.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





basketball said:


> It was in 2010, so the first model 458. Yes Ferrari guy! Hopefully my first exotics will be a f430 or 599 with manual transmission!


 
   
  Okay, found some stuff.  Looks like quite a few writers suck at driving the car, driving in general.  MP4 is not that easy to just throw around a track due to inducing turbo lag if you mess up your lines and have to catch up.  In a way, the 458 is the easier car to drive and obviously more fun.  The Stig beat up the 458 by almost a full 3 seconds using the MP4.  IMHO, the discrepancy is user error.  Just like some issues the writers had w/ the LFA.
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zsl2yplL3o


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Okay, found some stuff.  Looks like quite a few writers suck at driving the car, driving in general.  MP4 is not that easy to just throw around a track due to inducing turbo lag if you mess up your lines and have to catch up.  In a way, the 458 is the easier car to drive and obviously more fun.  The Stig beat up the 458 by almost a full 3 seconds using the MP4.  IMHO, the discrepancy is user error.  Just like some issues the writers had w/ the LFA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zsl2yplL3o


 
  The 458 is more car to me. Technology is fine, but not too much of it. When it takes away from the driving feel of a car its too much and not necessary. Technology belongs in hybrids not soo much exotics.


----------



## alv4426

Man basketball your comments are always funny in this thread.


----------



## Anaxilus

Lol, do you realize how much technology is in the 458?  You wouldn't be able to drive it w/o all the electronics (e-diff, etc).  If you just want pure car, get a Noble or Ariel Atom.  
   
  I'm not really happy w/ the turbo V8 decision in the McLaren tbh.  But that's the car I'd pick if I wanted to drive across country in a supercar.  
   
  I like the 458, 512TR and a few others but I'm not a Ferrari fan.  I think Enzo Ferrari was an a-hole and hated the pompous, narrow minded ******.  Every Ferrari crash I've seen winds up w/ the car split in half and driver vaporized if the car doesn't burn them alive first.  I think a Fiat 500 is probably safer.  The 458 was my favorite new supercar until I saw an Aventador next to it.  That made the 458 look like a bloated chick car.  458 still has my number one favorite drivers cockpit though.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> All the major magazines had tests. The 458 vs mp4. And the 458 won every time I believe.
> And technology is not everything. I am a Ferrari guy and most their cars are my favorite cars


 
   
  From the major articles I read, both magazine and online, I found the 458 to be the one with more "soul" and "character", but that's obvious... It's a flipping Ferrari duh! Of course I absolutely LOVE Ferraris (308 GTB *cough cough*) and even though I haven't driven one yet, watching videos of Ferraris really gives me the goosebumps. BUT, the 458 vs the MP4-12C... These cars are both DESIGNED to go on a track and go crazy, but both are road legal. I really want the best of both worlds if you ask me. Looks wise, I prefer the MP4 honestly. A lot of people say the 458 looks better, but I just cannot get enough of the McLaren. A design like this is an once in a lifetime find for me. Everything looks so right. And speaking of the track, I remember my articles saying the MP4-12C was faster in a straight line, cornered faster, braked harder, and achieved consecutively faster times than the 458. So as a track car, the MP4-12C is just better, proven by Top Gear like someone mentioned and other tests. Also, these articles (please don't ask me which ones because I really don't want to go digging for articles I read before) said the MP4 was a better road car as well. Shockingly comfortable, more space in the boot, and the gearbox worked better in stop-go traffic better than Ferrari's. I like Ferraris, especially the classics, but I sort of lost interest after the 360 and 430 came about... I transitioned to Porsche and other unheard companies like Gumpert, Ascari, Pagani, and many more. Maybe it was Enzo's touch that inspired me with the older Ferarris?


----------



## blackmarket

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Okay, found some stuff.  Looks like quite a few writers suck at driving the car, driving in general.  MP4 is not that easy to just throw around a track due to inducing turbo lag if you mess up your lines and have to catch up.  In a way, the 458 is the easier car to drive and obviously more fun.  The Stig beat up the 458 by almost a full 3 seconds using the MP4.  IMHO, the discrepancy is user error.  Just like some issues the writers had w/ the LFA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zsl2yplL3o


 

 It's not surprising that the MP4-12C beats the 458 by such a large margin on the Top Gear test track because the MP4-12C was developed on the Top Gear test track. That being said, the MP4 will probably beat the 458 on virtually any track but maybe not by such a large margin. But yeah, I like the MP4-12C more than the 458, but then again I haven't driven either so my opinion may or may not change if I'm ever privileged enough to drive them.


----------



## loxxrider

Regarding the 458 and the MP4-12C, I have to say it probably doesn't matter which one is faster because both of them are likely too much car for even the above average driver to handle. I drove the 458 at the track and it was capable of far more than my skills were capable of serving up. It is a very fun car and I would totally buy one if money wasn't an issue. I also drove a Gallardo LP560-4 and R8 that day. The Gallardo was absolutely horrible to drive, but the R8 was quite well-balanced, though obviously not even close to the 458 in terms of performance potential. I'd say the R8 is a great car for the average car enthusiast to get into and have some fun trying to extract its potential.
   
  As far as the 458 not being as technically advanced as the McLaren, I just have to say that it has an incredible amount of tech which was able to keep me from slamming into the wall of a large oval track (while transitioning from the infield to the oval) at about 100 mph while spinning the tires. However, these safeguards can be turned off and then I agree, the 458 can be a pretty raw machine. I am not a big fan of the engine note however.
   
  My personal project car is an old Audi... probably weird to most here, but it is currently getting dry sump, and all the custom work needed to make 800 awhp and rev to 11k RPM from a turbocharged 5 cylinder engine similar to what was found in the group B rally legends of the 80s. If anyone is interested, I'll post some pictures as it comes along.


----------



## alv4426

Im very interested to see your modern version of the grand master meister of Group B. What are you going to use it for though, that sounds like its is way too much for the street. 
  PS : id be way more interested in hearing your car (vid time maybe?)
  Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> My personal project car is an old Audi... probably weird to most here, but it is currently getting dry sump, and all the custom work needed to make 800 awhp and rev to 11k RPM from a turbocharged 5 cylinder engine similar to what was found in the group B rally legends of the 80s. If anyone is interested, I'll post some pictures as it comes along.


----------



## blackmarket

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Regarding the 458 and the MP4-12C, I have to say it probably doesn't matter which one is faster because both of them are likely too much car for even the above average driver to handle. I drove the 458 at the track and it was capable of far more than my skills were capable of serving up. It is a very fun car and I would totally buy one if money wasn't an issue. I also drove a Gallardo LP560-4 and R8 that day. The Gallardo was absolutely horrible to drive, but the R8 was quite well-balanced, though obviously not even close to the 458 in terms of performance potential. I'd say the R8 is a great car for the average car enthusiast to get into and have some fun trying to extract its potential.
> 
> As far as the 458 not being as technically advanced as the McLaren, I just have to say that it has an incredible amount of tech which was able to keep me from slamming into the wall of a large oval track (while transitioning from the infield to the oval) at about 100 mph while spinning the tires. However, these safeguards can be turned off and then I agree, the 458 can be a pretty raw machine. I am not a big fan of the engine note however.
> 
> My personal project car is an old Audi... probably weird to most here, but it is currently getting dry sump, and all the custom work needed to make 800 awhp and rev to 11k RPM from a turbocharged 5 cylinder engine similar to what was found in the group B rally legends of the 80s. If anyone is interested, I'll post some pictures as it comes along.


 

 an Audi Quattro? If it is, then i would like to see some pics. If you don't mind that is.


----------



## Magick Man

The main problem with the 458 is dealing with Ferrari. It was like this: 

"Hi, I want to buy a 458 Spider."
"Okay, you pay us $50k and we'll put you on the list and let you know when you can buy one."
"I understand there's a demand, how long is the wait?"
"We don't know, maybe a year, maybe more. If you want one sooner you will need to look at our pre-owned selections."
"None of those are Spiders, they're all coupes."
"It doesn't matter, they're all wonderful because they're Ferraris."
"Huh, well I'll get back with ya on that."

Dealing with McLaren:

"Hi, I want to buy an MP4 Spider."
"Yes sir! Do you have a configuration in mind?"
"I made one up online with all the options I want."
"Awesome! What's your user name?"
_I tell him._
"Here it is. Wow, that looks great. Do you have Facetime? I have some cool things to show you."
"Yeah, let me get my iPad."
_He shows me all the leather swatches, paint samples, and option diagrams. Even talks me out of the carbon ceramic brakes, because they're heavier and unnecessary for my purposes. He fills out the whole order, and in the process saves me about $15k._
"Looks like it'll be about 12 weeks to get it in, is that okay? I'll do everything I can to get it sooner."
"Yeah. Sounds good, I appreciate it."
"Would you like to go and watch your car being built?"
"I can do that?"
"Sure can, and you get a full tour of the facility and a free driving class."
"Wow. I'm not sure about that but if they'll let me know the day it's built I'll try to fly over."

Then he gets all my info, I send him an e-check for the deposit, and he sends a receipt. Two days later I get a box full of McLaren swag (shirt, cap, mouse pad, mug, key chain, wallet) and a personal letter thanking me for my business. 

That's how business is done, Ferrari needs to take notes.


----------



## Planar_head

You're not alone:

http://jalopnik.com/5938170/how-ferrari-is-losing-a-generation-of-buyers


----------



## loxxrider

The car is not an urquattro or sport quattro or anything. It is not intended for rally either. The engine is the same as the ones used in the later group B cars, but it is in a 200 20v. I could have put it into a smaller chassis car, but I fell too hard for the larger chassis car to get rid of it. It is a great cruiser and is actually lighter in stock form than most modern cars (3600 lb stock... a bit lighter now however). I'm honestly not quite sure what the purpose of it is. I am a mechanical engineer by degree and just enjoy the engineering involved in designing something which can withstand the kind of power and RPMs planned for my goal while retaining some reliability. The challenge of doing that is one goal, but I also just love the fact that the car is a complete sleeper. It looks like a grandpa car, but can seriously get down and I love that. It also has a pretty nicely sorted suspension setup which allows it to handle fairly neutrally. However, it isn't intended to be used for serious track use because I'd build something lighter and naturally aspirated if I wanted a pure track car (that is another project for another day!).
   
  With quattro, the power this car develops will be a little crazy for the street, but not insane like in a 2wd configuration. It will likely be de-tuned a bit for every day use (maybe in the 600 awhp region) and will incorporate a flex fuel sensor which can scale the fuel, timing, and boost maps automatically depending on how much ethanol is detected in the tank. The most significant part of the build will be going dry sump for the oiling system because the stock pump can't handle the RPMs we are going to throw at it. The block is a tall-deck diesel block from Europe, the head will be CNC ported and have solid lifters and custom ground cams, and the transmission will also be a 6 speed diesel unit from Europe. The tall-deck block (dry sump will allow this to be mounted 2-3 inches lower in the chassis) will be de-stroked from 2.5l down to 2.3l which will allow an awesome rod ratio and piston speeds at 11000 RPM which are near those of a regular setup at 8500 RPM. Currently the car is in NH so a friend's shop can do the work because I live in Saudi Arabia for work 2/3 of the year. It was just shipped up there a few weeks ago and the disassembly process has been started and parts are being ordered.
   
  Here are some pictures of some of the highlights:
   
  4" downpipe and wastegate re-route
   

   
  CNC velocity stacks and runners inside the intake manifold
   

   
  Turbo, exhaust manifold, intake manifold, etc. mounted up a while ago
   

   
  Temporarily plumbed up to go up north
   

   
  This is the bracket we'll use to mount the dry sump pump
   

   
   
   
  Some suspension parts I made (everything has to be custom made for these cars as there is no aftermarket)
   

   
  Adjustable height coilover suspension was fabricated and now the struts and housings are being shortened to allow more suspension travel.
   

   
   
   
  Brakes are Porsche Boxster S for now (don't really have any good pictures, sorry!)
   
   
   
  Current look
   

   
  fun one night with another 200 (launch control/anti-lag)
   

   
  I'll get pics of the more interesting stuff as it moves along... and obviously some video when it is finished (hopefully in the spring).
   
  I don't really have any awesome videos either, but here is one from a few months ago. This was after kind of scrambling to throw it all together so that it could go to NH. I had to limit boost via throttle because my wastegate wasn't functioning properly so these pulls are at about 15-20 psi and 30% throttle. That is probably a good thing because the engine was also completely stock internally at the time haha.
   





  
  I also had it on a smaller turbo before which was pretty similar to a friend's setup. Here is a quick video of his just for fun
   




   
  Friendly race 
   




   
  One of our launch control battle at the Carlisle show in PA a few years back
   




   
  and finally, another friend's car which sounds more along the lines of how mine will likely sound at full bore (although this is only ~8000 RPM)
   




   
   
  Enjoy, and I'll be sure to post more as things move along with the new build phase.


----------



## alv4426

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *loxxrider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *SNIP
> 
> ME=


 
  EDIT: Oh yea I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes there are supposed to be 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). If those things weren't so loud they would be perfect sleepers, I love me some sleepers.


----------



## loxxrider

Thanks!
   
  The way mine is set up right now, it is actually not too loud ('cept the turbo), but when I go for major power, the current setup isn't going to cut it. There will be an electronic cutout similar to the one used on the car in the last video. That one truly is quiet when it is closed!


----------



## Magick Man

planar_head said:


> You're not alone:
> http://jalopnik.com/5938170/how-ferrari-is-losing-a-generation-of-buyers




That! Yes, he hits the nail on the freaking head. I only talked with them (the Ferrari dealer) on the phone, but it was clear to me that they didn't give a damn whether I bought a car from them or not. There was no proper salesmanship or customer connection, only apathy. In contrast, McLaren was, "Please, let me help you buy a car, we would love to have your business. Let me explain why our company excels and why our cars are better."


----------



## Magick Man

*YES! YESS!!  *    

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/10/01/clarkson-hammond-and-may-sign-new-3-year-bbc-deal-to-host-top-g/

Me so happy!


----------



## planx

Quote: 





magick man said:


> *YES! YESS!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  MORE TG, THE BETTER! Chris Harris is getting boring lately, I need some POWERRR from Clarkson. But, I don't know how much longer they can keep it up. They are getting old haha


----------



## planx

loxxrider... Cheers to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mad Props! If I had the money, I would do an 2.0 Turbo conversion on my Subbie, but I have no money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just want unequal headers for now so I can get the aggressive subaru grumble.


----------



## Kirosia

Were the 04-08 Acura TL's fun cars for daily driving?


----------



## alv4426

I drove around a Type S(I think the only deference is a little extra HP from a regular TL) for about a week before it got sold, and it was indeed a fun car to drive and was actually pretty powerful and got good MPG. Interior was really nice too. It was faster than the WRX I had at the time (on freeway not acceleration)
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Were the 04-08 Acura TL's fun cars for daily driving?


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> The main problem with the 458 is dealing with Ferrari. It was like this:
> "Hi, I want to buy a 458 Spider."
> "Okay, you pay us $50k and we'll put you on the list and let you know when you can buy one."
> "I understand there's a demand, how long is the wait?"
> ...




Still though the Ferrari is a better car


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Still though the Ferrari is a *better *car


 
   
  I seriously don't want to go through this argument again with Anax and you. Here's the facts. I know for a fact that I won't be driving either a 458 or a MP4-12C ANYTIME soon because I'm only a Uni student. So... Hopelessly, all I have to do is look at the facts easily via Google, at voila! McLaren is "on paper" better than the Ferrari in nearly every way. Driving feel and what feels better? How would YOU know that the Ferrari feels better? Have you drove one before? In fact any other Ferrari? Have you drove a McLaren? In fact any other McLaren? Which one is better for daily driving? I'm not too sure, but from "READING" articles, watching videos, I can conclude the MP4-12C is the better daily driver. Which one is better on the Track? Again, the facts back it up and the McLaren is better. Which company does business better? As Magik Man said above, McLaren by a long shot. I still don't understand why the Ferrari is the better car. To you, yes it may be more* DESIRE-ABLE*, but there's no reason why it's the *BETTER *car. Both are the epitome of a Track ready Sports Car, but sorry basketball, the facts show that the McLaren is the "better" car if we're talking about technological facts.


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> Still though the Ferrari is a better car




Like I said before, the MP4 is technically the superior car, the 458 is the more exciting one. However, I've learned that McLaren is _by far_ the better company to work with. Also, there's the increased horsepower with the MP4 (617 bhp), better fuel economy, comfort, and superior reliability. People that have driven both say the McLaren is also much easier to live with. When you dial it down it behaves like a normal coupe. 

If for some reason I want a little more excitement, I'll just turn off the traction control.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Like I said before, the MP4 is technically the superior car, the 458 is the more exciting one. However, I've learned that McLaren is _by far_ the better company to work with. Also, there's the increased horsepower with the MP4 (617 bhp), better fuel economy, comfort, and superior reliability. People that have driven both say the McLaren is also much easier to live with. When you dial it down it behaves like a normal coupe.
> If for some reason I want a little more excitement, I'll just turn off the traction control.


 
   
  Wait, you got it?!


----------



## Magick Man

planx said:


> Wait, you got it?!




Yeah, I gave a rundown of the conversation above:



> Dealing with McLaren:
> 
> "Hi, I want to buy an MP4 Spider."
> "Yes sir! Do you have a configuration in mind?"
> ...




I was being serious.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Yeah, I gave a rundown of the conversation above:
> I was being serious.


 
   
  Mah god... Just like that. Pics if you can... *DROOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Magick Man

I talk about all this in my car/audio blog thread.


----------



## OmarCCX

The MP4 is easier to live with. Smoother ride and all.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mKB-8WUB5k[/VIDEO]


----------



## Magick Man

My buddy's 458 is in the shop... again... this is 5 times now in 18 months. This time all the computer functions suddenly stopped working.

I'm so glad I didn't get one, it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Kirosia

Anyone have experience with older accords (six and seventh gen)? May be in need of a daily driver in the next year, but want something fun. I've heard accords lack personality, but no one ever seems to "define" how. I'm only considering low-maintenance cars with good gas mileage, and some boy racer-ness.


----------



## Magick Man

They're under-powered and very non-sporty in handling. People like them because they're reliable family sedans, not for the ride.

If you want a fun DD, get a 6-7 year old Mini Cooper S.


----------



## micrors4

I have a Saab 93 and it is a ton of fun all while getting 30mpg which is impressive considering it makes 210HP, my mother owns a '99 with 230,000 miles and the only thing that ever went wrong with it was the fuel pump but that was at 200,000 miles and the car still runs perfectly and is plenty quick.  The old one is a manual which is probably why it has lasted so long so not the best car for traffic but a ton of fun you can get a used one these days for next to nothing as Saab has gone out of business but the parts division is still making parts and will continue to do so.  A mini cooper is also fun but not as practical as a four door car.


----------



## Magick Man

That is correct, it isn't as practical, but you can haul a lot more in one than you'd expect. My wife's Cooper S is bonkers to drive, but still efficient, in some ways it out-handles my Carrera S.


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I'm only considering low-maintenance cars with good gas mileage, and some boy racer-ness.


 
   
  Honda's are know to be pretty reliable along with older gen Toyota's and Nissans. I guess if your looking for something fun and good gas mileage I would recommend the VW TDI or GTD
   
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> If you want a fun DD, get a 6-7 year old Mini Cooper S.


 
   
  Mini's can be fun but I always thought they handled too much like a go kart.
   
  Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I have a Saab 93 and it is a ton of fun all while getting 30mpg which is impressive considering it makes 210HP, my mother owns a '99 with 230,000 miles and the only thing that ever went wrong with it was the fuel pump but that was at 200,000 miles and the car still runs perfectly and is plenty quick.  The old one is a manual which is probably why it has lasted so long so not the best car for traffic but a ton of fun you can get a used one these days for next to nothing as Saab has gone out of business but the parts division is still making parts and will continue to do so.  A mini cooper is also fun but not as practical as a four door car.


 
   
  Saabs and Volvo's are infamous for electrical issues. Some people swear by them but if you ever get one that has issues... it's like a cancer.


----------



## micrors4

I have had a few problems with some switches in my Saab, but that was a quick fix.  The only thing I don't like is the fact that the keys are INSANELY expensive ($500) to replace as Saab has a very different design and the newer one don't even have a typical metal key but they are the most difficult cars to steal so there is an upside to the key and they are one of the safest cars you could get.  A VW TDI is an awesome car and great gas mileage but the fuel tends to cost more but that engine will be the last thing to go in it.


----------



## Magick Man

The MINI handling like a go-cart is a *good* thing.


----------



## OmarCCX

My cousin owns a 5th gen accord and he finished swapping a H22 onto it last week. I haven't ridden on it with the new motor, but with the old F22 it wasn't very fast, but holy **** was the ride sublime. It handled brilliantly while making no compromises on ride quality. It kinda made me hate my own car.

However the seats aren't particularily comfortable (maybe cause they're old), but it's roomy, frugal, and comfy. If you're looking for a bit more, Honda Preludes are a great mix. I should've bought one. 

And Mini's are outrageously expensive here. 2003 models are still selling for $15,000. That's Mazdaspeed6 territory.


----------



## Magick Man

That's nuts, the same car goes for $7000 around here.


----------



## basketball

I heard mini coopers have lots if mechanical problems, as a first car I wouldnt budge on it. I'd say get an Acura tsx ir Nissan Altima ser


----------



## alv4426

When I worked in the parts dept we had quite a few calls about the supercharged versions but none on the turbo versions. The supercharged ones that came in tended to fail after 110K mi range which isn't very high. I would love to get a Cooper S but they always go for a lot at the auctions. Im gonna go ghetto style and test drive one of the new Coopers (with no intention of buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to see if the newest version really did improve.
  Quote: 





basketball said:


> I heard mini coopers have lots if mechanical problems, as a first car I wouldnt budge on it. I'd say get an Acura tsx ir Nissan Altima ser


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Im gonna go ghetto style and test drive one of the new Coopers (with no intention of buying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Exactly what I did today at my local Toyota/Scion dealer while waiting for my mom's service on her 07 Camry Hybrid. FR-S is a REALLY REALLY interesting car. It's soo driver focused and as almost every driving journalist says, the driving position is spot on. Luckily had a pretty youthful salesman with me during the duration of the test-drive and he gave me the thumbs up to REALLY try the engine a bit on the freeway (yes, this was an unexpectedly long test-drive). Engine has good top-end power, but really lacks the torque my '00 Legacy GT has. Car feels SO balanced, it's not even funny. 6-speed manual is nice as well, nice and direct shifts. Clutch is surprisingly easy to operate considering this is a car rivaling other cars like the Mazdaspeed3, which has a tricky clutch from experience. Rear seats are absolutely rubbish. I managed to get in, but my feet doesn't fit... For the record, I'm only 5 foot 9.


----------



## Magick Man

While I really like the BRZ/FR-S, very fun to drive, it needs a turbo. 250-270bhp would make it near-perfect.


----------



## alv4426

I don't doubt that's gonna happen soon. I wish they would differentiate the BRZ and FRS versions more like make one turbo and the other slightly more powerful but even lighter.
  I would love if they could squeeze out an extra 30-40 HP (keeping it NA; its gonna hard upping torque much) + more light weight tuning (backseat delete) but I don't see that happening, it would be too awesome.
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> While I really like the BRZ/FR-S, very fun to drive, it needs a turbo. 250-270bhp would make it near-perfect.


----------



## Magick Man

The turbo kits are $5k and can be installed by any decent mechanic, though you do lose your warranty. It may be worth it to some, however.


----------



## Ponefish

A co-worker of mine purchased the BRZ. I do like the interior and exterior design of the car but it doesn't pull like I thought it would. I think subaru should have designed the chassis for it so it could have been all-wheel drive. Maybe then can scrap it and make a BRX model with a turbo and awd, that would be a car worth getting!
I know people get excited about getting the new make/models of cars but unless you are mechanically inclined or have a lot of money I wouldn't void the warrenty. There is a much higher risk of something to go wrong.


----------



## Kirosia

I've seen a few BRZ/FRS around, strong ricer community here. My only beef is that they're first-gen cars, something I've learned to stay away from if possible.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> A co-worker of mine purchased the BRZ. I do like the interior and exterior design of the car but it doesn't pull like I thought it would. I think subaru should have designed the chassis for it so it could have been all-wheel drive. Maybe then can scrap it and make a BRX model with a turbo and awd, that would be a car worth getting!
> I know people get excited about getting the new make/models of cars but unless you are mechanically inclined or have a lot of money I wouldn't void the warrenty. There is a much higher risk of something to go wrong.


 
   
  As a Subaru fan myself, I don't really like the styling of the BRZ compared to the FR-S. Well, with that said, the only differences between the two are front ends, interior, and suspension setup. I like the Toyota GT-86 styling the best IMO, but that won't come to North America sadly. Unfortunately, an AWD is nearly impossible on the BRZ/FR-S chassis as there is literally no room to put power to the front wheels. I believe Insideline at Edmunds already did a suspension walk-through and mentioned it.
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I've seen a few BRZ/FRS around, strong ricer community here. My only beef is that they're first-gen cars, something I've learned to stay away from if possible.


 
   
  True they are the first BRZ and FR-S, but you also have to consider the fact that this car has been under development for nearly 12 years from what I'm aware of? I believe they announced the project somewhere early 2000. But, already there are a few problems occurring with FR-S owners as with the Engine's ECU, but that's all fixed now. Another problem I read upon is how some of the body panels are a bit "loose".


----------



## alv4426

You need to look up that definition before you use it.
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I've seen a few BRZ/FRS around, strong *ricer* community here. My only beef is that they're first-gen cars, something I've learned to stay away from if possible.


----------



## planx

Forgot to mention this. One thing that absolutely makes me mad is it's really difficult to get the infamous Subaru Boxer Rumble with the BRZ/FR-S... The engine runs a bit too much like an inline 4 and unequal headers won't do the trick like with other Subarus...


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> You need to look up that definition before you use it.


 

 It's not people who purchase Japanese cars (particularly older ones) and mod them, mainly aesthetically? I do tend to use it for the fetishization of fast Asian cars in general, which I guess is probably wrong.


----------



## Ponefish

planx said:


> As a Subaru fan myself, I don't really like the styling of the BRZ compared to the FR-S. Well, with that said, the only differences between the two are front ends, interior, and suspension setup. I like the Toyota GT-86 styling the best IMO, but that won't come to North America sadly. Unfortunately, an AWD is nearly impossible on the BRZ/FR-S chassis as there is literally no room to put power to the front wheels. I believe Insideline at Edmunds already did a suspension walk-through and mentioned it.




Right that chassis won't work with awd because Toyota designed it. I'm sure Subaru could come up with something better.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> Right that chassis won't work with awd because Toyota designed it. I'm sure Subaru could come up with something better.


 
   
  Did toyota design the Chassis? I thought Subaru did most of the engineering in the Toyubaru while Toyota was mostly focusing on the business and design of it?


----------



## Ponefish

Upon further reading it looks like Subaru did design the chassis. That's my bad, I asked the coworker who owners it why they didn't make it awd and that's what he told me. Just figured he'd know since he did research before he bought it but I guess not :rolleyes:


----------



## planx

Either way, I think it wouldn't hit the same goals as it did with the current car if they decided to make an AWD version. Besides, this car is "based" on the original AE86 corolla and I think it hit a lot of the positive aspects of the original car. TBH, after a test-drive of the FR-S, I still felt my original AE86 Corolla felt much, much more exciting than this new car, but that is to be expected as safety wasn't really a priority back then. Still a great car and I will certainly buy one... Eventually


----------



## Ponefish

Any pics of the ae86? I almost picked one up a little while back as a project but decided to go a different direction.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> Any pics of the ae86? I almost picked one up a little while back as a project but decided to go a different direction.


 
   
  No unfortunately. I only had the AE86 for a few months during highschool as a learners car. I REALLY don't understand why I didn't take any pics of it on another camera... I took pics of it on my Sony C902 camera, but someone stole that and now I have an iPhone. High school kids logic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Now I'm older and wiser! Now I'm driving a '00 Legacy GT that I just went snow hunting last week in around the famous Vancouver Ski Mountains. I can gladly provide some juicy pictures of that.
   
  EDIT: oops, my plate numbers are showing... Meh, I'm not doing anything illegal


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> No unfortunately. I only had the AE86 for a few months during highschool as a learners car. I REALLY don't understand why I didn't take any pics of it on another camera... I took pics of it on my Sony C902 camera, but someone stole that and now I have an iPhone. High school kids logic  . Now I'm older and wiser! Now I'm driving a '00 Legacy GT that I just went snow hunting last week in around the famous Vancouver Ski Mountains. I can gladly provide some juicy pictures of that.
> 
> EDIT: oops, my plate numbers are showing... Meh, I'm not doing anything illegal




You should upgrade your headlights and fog lights to HID 6000k. They would look awesome on your car.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> You should upgrade your headlights and fog lights to HID 6000k. They would look awesome on your car.


 
   
  You can't see it properly through my iphone camera and angle, but I do have PIAA yellow fogs. I was thinking of getting HID for the low-beam, but never made the initiative... Maybe I should because it's close to winter now


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





planx said:


> No unfortunately. I only had the AE86 for a few months during highschool as a learners car. I REALLY don't understand why I didn't take any pics of it on another camera... I took pics of it on my Sony C902 camera, but someone stole that and now I have an iPhone. High school kids logic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice pic's. Subaru's are solid and have that nice combination of fun and class. If I lived in the mountains I would definitely have one.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> Nice pic's. Subaru's are solid and have that nice combination of fun and class. If I lived in the mountains I would definitely have one.


 
   
  Thanks, they are fun little machines, especially in the snow and rain! Controllable Oversteer in slippery conditions, safe Understeer in dry. I live on a mountain and I the famous West Coast mountains so... Yea it's nice to have the extra grip


----------



## OmarCCX

Don't even think about installing HIDs unless you get proyector headlights. Coming from an HID user (previous owner had them installed and i've been too lazy to go back to stock or upgrade the headlights).


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Don't even think about installing HIDs unless you get proyector headlights. Coming from an HID user (previous owner had them installed and i've been too lazy to go back to stock or upgrade the headlights).


 
  What do you mean by proyector?


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





planx said:


> No unfortunately. I only had the AE86 for a few months during highschool as a learners car. I REALLY don't understand why I didn't take any pics of it on another camera... I took pics of it on my Sony C902 camera, but someone stole that and now I have an iPhone. High school kids logic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Your license plate says SWAG!!!


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Your license plate says SWAG!!!


 
   
  Hahaha the car has some swagger


----------



## loxxrider

I think he means "projector" which is a type of headlight housing which uses a lens rather than a reflector to channel light. HIDs were never made to be used in reflector housings and blind oncoming traffic as a result. Projectors have the correct cutoff for HID lights and are therefore safer and not illegal unlike the alternative.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> I think he means "projector" which is a type of headlight housing which uses a lens rather than a reflector to channel light. HIDs were never made to be used in reflector housings and blind oncoming traffic as a result. Projectors have the correct cutoff for HID lights and are therefore safer and not illegal unlike the alternative.


 
   
  I don't know about the rules and laws in your area, but where I live HIDs are perfectly legal, projector or no projector. And it's stupid to get "projectors" for my car. Gotta keep it OEM/JDM, none of the aftermarket-philia crap. I was going to get Phillips HID kit, maybe 7000k? But with that said, I know that over a certain "k" is illegal.


----------



## alv4426

I'm not sure if you are being serious (especially on that bolded part since putting in the HIDs would be "aftermarket-philia crap") but if you run 7000K HIDs with no projectors that's boarding on what I would consider rice-tastic. You are gonna be blinding anyone in front of you with a wall of purplish glare that is not focused in anyway. And in the US (west coast at least) running that system would not necessarily get you pulled over but if you do get pulled over for another violation they will tack on a Fix-It ticket as well (you can have HIDs but they MUST be adaptable/adjustable and have a projector.
  Quote: 





planx said:


> I don't know about the rules and laws in your area, but where I live HIDs are perfectly legal, projector or no projector. And it's stupid to get "projectors" for my car.* Gotta keep it OEM/JDM, none of the aftermarket-philia crap*. I was going to get Phillips HID kit, maybe 7000k? But with that said, I know that over a certain "k" is illegal.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> I'm not sure if you are being serious (especially on that bolded part since putting in the HIDs would be "aftermarket-philia crap") but if you run 7000K HIDs with no projectors that's boarding on what I would consider rice-tastic. You are gonna be blinding anyone in front of you with a wall of purplish glare that is not focused in anyway. And in the US (west coast at least) running that system would not necessarily get you pulled over but if you do get pulled over for another violation they will tack on a Fix-It ticket as well (you can have HIDs but they MUST be adaptable/adjustable and have a projector.


 
   
  No, I mean to say that replacing headlights from "normal" to "new aftermarket with PROJECTORS" is pretty rice-tastic, like the typical Honda Civics with no-name Headlight conversions. Hmm... Maybe 7000k might be a bit overkill, but with that said, here HIDs without projector seems perfectly legal. Heck, they even offered HIDs on the Acura CSX as an option and that doesn't have projector headlights.


----------



## alv4426

Id be willing to bet those civics you are seeing are running what you planning (hid no projector), it is much cheaper than converting your whole headlight to projector housing. Believe me HIDs with the projectors are nice (4500k to 6000k), above 6000k or no projectors or even worse both is not so great. At least if you go with that system you will have Laker color lights thats a massive plus (purple RL and yellow FL)


----------



## planx

Hahaha some has no projector, some does. Some Civics with the Aftermarket Projector headlights has some REALLY COOL carbon fiber trim along the headlamps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But converting looks SO stupid... I hate this word and often people get angry, but it's so "ricer"... Might as well throw in a useless spoiler. Yea, I never said projectors looked bad, and of course I know what looks nice and doesn't look nice. Ya, Lakers look Purp on Yellow. Meh, I just want HIDs so I can see more of the road while doing some backroad Rallying.


----------



## alv4426

Then for that I would recommend you get some better halogen bulbs for your RL and convert the FL or maybe even High beams to HID and only use them in those situations where they are needed.
  Quote: 





planx said:


> I just want HIDs so I can see more of the road while doing some backroad Rallying.


----------



## Ponefish

I put HID's in the second car I owned. Since then I have not had a car without them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just saying...


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Then for that I would recommend you get some better halogen bulbs for your RL and convert the FL or maybe even High beams to HID and only use them in those situations where they are needed.


 
   
  That's why I was contemplating HIDs because since I'm replacing the headlights, I was on the fence about HIDs


----------



## loxxrider

I'm certainly not suggesting you get some ebay craptastic projector HID bs lights... I was simply stating that they are not designed to be used in the manner you are suggesting that you'd like to use them in. I do HIDs in every car I have which came with projector housings (my BMWs for example), but I wouldn't put them in any which came with reflectors without first modding them to use a projector.


----------



## basketball

If you get decide to get some HID lighs you should buy Phillips or osram brand. But make sure they are real, I bet most or all of those brands on eBay are fake. 
The real bulbs don't come cheap though. Id say the whole project after converting first to projector housing could cost $500+.


----------



## loxxrider

Or you could spend $50 on the DDM HID bulbs and ballasts and call it a day (aside from fitting some kind of projectors). Chinese for sure, but lifetime guarantee I believe. They work nicely on my BMW.


----------



## OmarCCX

planx said:


> loxxrider said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means "projector" which is a type of headlight housing which uses a lens rather than a reflector to channel light. HIDs were never made to be used in reflector housings and blind oncoming traffic as a result. Projectors have the correct cutoff for HID lights and are therefore safer and not illegal unlike the alternative.
> ...


I bought my car with 8000k, they looked awful and didn't really illuminate the road that well. I replaced them with 5000k and aimed them fairly low so that I wouldn't blind people, but they still glare like crap. I'm considering a projector once I get the funds for it. I'm sure you could find a set of headlights that don't have that aftermarket look while still being properly functional with HIDs.


----------



## cheapfi

Here are my two cars... I can't remember the brands of some of the parts.
   
   

   
  My Daily Driver
   
  1999 Eclipse GS (Non Turbo)
  AEM v2 Cold Air Intake
  Header/Test Pipe/Catback (no catalylic converter)
  underdrive pulley
  custom ground kit
  Eibach Sportlines
  Tokico Shocks
  Greddy strut bars
  18" Enkei Rims
  Chinese Sport Tires
  aftermarket cd player with aux in
  Pioneer Speakers
  Random other bits I can't remember at the moment.
   

   
  1998 Buixk Regal GS (Supercharged)
  Intake
  Catless 2.5" downpipe
  Custom Ground Kit
  Otherwise stock


----------



## planx

Chinese tires and no cat makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Removing the Cat Conv completely is pointless in my views. All it does is make a ton of noise and pollutes the air heavily.


----------



## cheapfi

Catalytic converter's mounts had rusted off.. road salt and cheap steel. The Buick's catalytic converter went bad.  It does makes more power without the cat.  Personally I think if the car isn't running rich the cat really doesn't make a difference. The tests that sport compact car magazine did back in the day support this to an extent.   I live in an area that doesn't do emissions testing, so spending out the wazoo to replace a defective part with another part that can become defective, is restrictive in stock form, and I consider useless....
   
  I never remove a functioning one.... but I feel that replacing it is a useless gesture.  I was broke and the Chinese tires were well reviewed... They are z-rated sports tires, relatively sticky, and have worn well. A choice made from necessity that worked out well.
   
  Oddly the Eclipse is still quieter than most around here, the test pipe has a resonator to replace it.  The Buick does sound a bit off without it but it was worth it.


----------



## gikigill

Here,s my babies:
   
  A 2003 Alfa Romeo 166 and a 1999 Jeep XJ. Both very well looked after and almost impossible to find in similar shape.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





cheapfi said:


> Catalytic converter's mounts had rusted off.. road salt and cheap steel. The Buick's catalytic converter went bad.  It does makes more power without the cat.  Personally I think if the car isn't running rich the cat really doesn't make a difference. The tests that sport compact car magazine did back in the day support this to an extent.   I live in an area that doesn't do emissions testing, so spending out the wazoo to replace a defective part with another part that can become defective, is restrictive in stock form, and I consider useless....
> 
> I never remove a functioning one.... but I feel that replacing it is a useless gesture.  I was broke and the Chinese tires were well reviewed... They are z-rated sports tires, relatively sticky, and have worn well. A choice made from necessity that worked out well.
> 
> Oddly the Eclipse is still quieter than most around here, the test pipe has a resonator to replace it.  The Buick does sound a bit off without it but it was worth it.


 
   
  Tires I understand now because tires ARE expensive and seeing how the perform relatively well it seems like the good choice if you're running on a budget. But there are so many toxic elements and compounds that are being released into the air now after removing the Cat Conv. For me, I was shocked how much a Cat Conv does in reducing toxic elements and compounds. And since I actually enjoyed Chemistry in school, I know how harmful these elements and compounds actually are. Maybe I'm just a hippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hmm... I heard that removing the Cat DOES give more power, but it's pretty much insignificant from what I was told. The majority of people will agree that removing a Cat has less benefits than negatives so to people like me, it's not really worth it in everyday driving. Luckily I don't live in an area where the air quality isn't bad, but I try to do my part in reducing emissions here and there.


----------



## cheapfi

I'll rephrase my position a bit...
   
  Removing a modern, relatively low restriction, and *functioning* catalytic converter will have minimal gains and cause a lot of extra pollution.   A non-functional and clogged one however will throttle the breathing of your car and make it run poorly and pollute more heavily than no catalytic converter at all.
   
  The catalytic converter's now are a much better design than those in the 1990's.  We build them at work so I know.  The Buick one was about 40 pounds of outdated, stamped metal design, before it became clogged.  After it became clogged it was more like 60 lbs, and resulted both in the much loved rotten egg smell as well as the car running so rich you could smell the gas coming from the back.  The Buick catalytic converter was also followed by a u bend to protect the rear O2 sensor.  The u-bend is a crimped piece of pipe that reduces exhaust diameter to about 2", this was the choke point of the exhaust for those cars.  A bolt on cat-less down pipe eliminates this, is less restrictive, less prone to failure, as well as significantly cheaper than one with a converter.  Replacing the entire unit with one mandrel bent piece gained quite a bit of power and lost a lot of weight. It also returned about 3 mpg that had been lost. That was why I made my decision.
   
  The Eclipse's front catalytic converter mounts had rusted through... so It wasn't doing anything anyway due to the exhaust leak.  The test pipe was a package deal with the headers and made the install and repair faster.  It is also 304 stainless vs the original mild steel design and of much higher quality.
   
  I am definitely not a hippie, I do care about the environment. My part in it is by not buying new cars. Some other guy takes the depreciation hit, the car stays running longer, and the pollution from manufacturing is reduced.     Perhaps I care more about money than the environment. My buick has 260,00 miles on it.  The eclipse just gets 10 more mpg, so its the daily driver.
   
  I'll stop....


----------



## planx

If you put it that way, I suppose I understand a bit more now. That makes me wonder... Since you mentioned the Buick is S/C, how many MPG do you REALLY get from that thing? Seeing how the Eclipse get a whopping 10 more MPG than the buick, I'm guessing it's going to be a massive guzzler.


----------



## cheapfi

Depends on where I am...   about 20-22 overall..  almost 30 mpg on the highway if I drive easy, only about 12-15 in town.  The instant mpg display says I get about 3 mpg while accelerating and 99 mpg while deccelerating. I have a heavy foot sometimes.  
   
  The eclipse gets upwards of 32 mpg with the same driving style.  All numbers are on premium 93 octane.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





cheapfi said:


> Depends on where I am...   about 20-22 overall..  almost 30 mpg on the highway if I drive easy, only about 12-15 in town.  The instant mpg display says I get about 3 mpg while accelerating and 99 mpg while deccelerating. I have a heavy foot sometimes.
> 
> The eclipse gets upwards of 32 mpg with the same driving style.  All numbers are on premium 93 octane.


 
   
  12-15 daaaang. At least you got a S/C


----------



## Ponefish

I used to drive around with a 3" straight pipe turbo-back. No cat and no muffler... it was ungodly loud so I eventually put a high flow cat and muffler on. You could definitely tell it lost some power but it was a fair trade for less headaches.
   
   
  Quote: 





gikigill said:


> Here,s my babies:
> 
> A 2003 Alfa Romeo 166


 
  I've always wanted to own an Alfa, your's looks good. When I looked at the pic above I thought, "Is Alfa really putting slotted rotors on their cars straight from the factory?" Had to do a double take to see it was the ground.


----------



## gikigill

It doesn't have slotted discs but they do go to town accessorizing them.
   
  The car has Momo electronic seats and the steering wheel is Momo too. A full leather interior including upholstery.
   
  Brakes are Brembo but Alfa branded. Suspension is using double wishbones, which is what it should be. Struts are a shortcut and don't work well.
   
  Even has a semi tuned exhaust for a fruity but not too loud note. Sounds great when pulling through gears.
   
  All the above are factory as Alfa doesn't have the BMW/Merc/Audi style "options" rip-off where you pay for every little bit.
   
  Every Alfa in Australia will be the same as mine and I respect Alfa for that.
   
  The car is coming close to 10 years and 150000 km's since I had it but doesn't show its age.
   
  When you buy your Alfa, ignore the naysayers about them falling apart and being high maintenance.
   
  Just follow up the service schedules and don't cheapen out on proper servicing and parts replacement and you will never have any issues.
   
  I am yet to be let down by mine.
   
  Here.s what Jeremy Clarkson thinks of the 166.
   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT7dpPQ43ac


----------



## Kirosia

E36 M3, yay or nay? I've been reading up, the maintenance costs are still a bit high, but overall much lower than other BMWs. A/C issues worry me. I would like to use it to fight aliens.


----------



## alv4426

YAY(Big yay)


----------



## Ponefish

My overall favorite BMW ever. I tried trading my old heavily modified GTI for one but all the deals fell through. The owners were all snotty and hoity-toity saying that my car wasn't worth the trade and they wanted extra money. Just don't become like most BMW owners and you will be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Okay now pictures I took at a show in Sept:
   

   

   

   

   
  Okay so one of them isnt an e36 but same generation


----------



## alv4426

BMWs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>VWs





 ... says the BMW owner


----------



## Ponefish

I agree in some cases. Thing was I only responded to ads posted that specifically said looking for a faster car. :/ I ended up getting another Vw anyways so it was still a win


----------



## cheapfi

I don't know...  I would love a modified Golf or Rabbit TDI. Saw one in a magazine with 300 hp, 500 ft lb of torque, and 45 mpg.   I love BMW's but the little turbo diesel VW's have a lot going for them.  Imagine a mark 1 golf with a modern TDI swap and some upgrades.  The power to weight would be absurd, and the torque would make it hard to stop smiling.


----------



## Ponefish

I have seen mk1 rabbits with the mk4 TDI swaps but my favorite which I haven't seen yet is the mk1 awd twin turbo r32 engine. The build is on vwvortex if you wanted to read it. I'm trying to start a restore project next year, just have to wait for my lease to be up so I can find a place with a barn or garage ha.


----------



## loxxrider

E36 M3 is a really, really great car for someone who appreciates a "driver's car". I don't think you will regret buying one. If you are remotely good with a wrench, you should be able to do all the work on it yourself which will make the maintenance cost almost nothing assuming you don't buy one in bad shape. To give you an example of 90's BMW reliability:
   
  My E34 530i has 353,000 miles on it and is rock solid reliable with regular maintenance and replacement of wear items.
  My E36 328 with M3 suspension and soon to be turbo with 150,xxx miles on it hasn't needed any work ever except regular maintenance, an AC compressor, and a water pump.
  My friend's E30 325 with ~450 hp on completely stock engine hasn't let him down once after purchasing the car and fixing a few things a few years ago.
   
  What I'm trying to say is that if you keep up with the maintenance and treat them nicely with quality parts, they wont let you down. The parts aren't any more expensive than anything else foreign.
   
  VWs are fun, but FWD is the killer. Still, they make for a great economical "fun" car.


----------



## basketball

loxxrider said:


> E36 M3 is a really, really great car for someone who appreciates a "driver's car". I don't think you will regret buying one. If you are remotely good with a wrench, you should be able to do all the work on it yourself which will make the maintenance cost almost nothing assuming you don't buy one in bad shape. To give you an example of 90's BMW reliability:
> 
> My E34 530i has 353,000 miles on it and is rock solid reliable with regular maintenance and replacement of wear items.
> My E36 328 with M3 suspension and soon to be turbo with 150,xxx miles on it hasn't needed any work ever except regular maintenance, an AC compressor, and a water pump.
> ...




Parts for German cars cost more than parts for Japanese Cars in general. Same with labour prices. Insurance is higher. Everything is more expensive, they require premium fuel. You have to do oil changes at the dealership. Everything is more expensive on German cars! Where did you find German cars are the same maintenance cost as japenese?


----------



## alv4426

If you have no experience with German cars why are you commenting?
  Quote: 





basketball said:


> Parts for German cars cost more than parts for Japanese Cars in general. Same with labour prices. Insurance is higher. Everything is more expensive, they require premium fuel. You have to do oil changes at the dealership. Everything is more expensive on German cars! Where did you find German cars are the same maintenance cost as japenese?


----------



## Ponefish

basketball said:


> Parts for German cars cost more than parts for Japanese Cars in general. Same with labour prices. Insurance is higher. Everything is more expensive, they require premium fuel. You have to do oil changes at the dealership. Everything is more expensive on German cars! Where did you find German cars are the same maintenance cost as japenese?



What? I get all my OEM parts from germanautoparts with basically 2 day shipping for the same price as domestic parts. As long as you can do the work yourself it isn't really a problem. I can see maybe dealerships charging more for German than Japanese maybe. You don't have to use 93 octane and dealerships do not have to do the oil changes, although I recommend using OEM filters. I guess I'm not really sure where you are coming from with this?


----------



## Kirosia

Any known negatives regarding the e36 automatic? (Other than being an automatic)


----------



## planx

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Any known negatives regarding the e36 automatic? (Other than being an automatic)


 
   
  It is an automatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  A little late on this, but be careful with used performance cars! Always check the suspension components most importantly as they do get thrashed around quite a lot on the road/track and if you have an experienced mechanic friend, be sure to bring him/her along. I know that my friend definitely saved my rear-end because he spotted out numerous problems that I couldn't even find myself with an E30 325is. He estimated a good $5000 worth of repairs needed if I bought the car, including offset suspension, an almost worn-out LSD, and other components that I can't even remember...


----------



## Kirosia

Yeah that's why I'm reluctantly pondering something more current, like a last gen TL. Odds are there's less abuse and the maintenance will undoubtedly be cheaper. I'm just not a fan of the aesthetics, though I've seen worse. I'd consider an Acura RSX too, but the theft rates (and thus insurance) are absurd because I live in the ghetto. Maybe I'll just drive the family SUV until I'm 40.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Yeah that's why I'm reluctantly pondering something more current, like a last gen TL. Odds are there's less abuse and the maintenance will undoubtedly be cheaper. I'm just not a fan of the aesthetics, though I've seen worse. I'd consider an Acura RSX too, but the theft rates (and thus insurance) are absurd because I live in the ghetto. Maybe I'll just drive the family SUV until I'm 40.


 
   
  The last generation TL is a super car FYI. So smooth and plenty of grunt to satisfy majority of drivers. I admit it's a little on the heavy side as it is a sedan, but the balance felt pretty good. Reminded me of the RSX and Integras as the steering was quite direct and responsive. The gearbox wasn't too shabby as well. If I had the dough, I would get one just because it's a great car, but I'm only a student so funds are extremely limited.
   
  EDIT: Try looking for a second hand TSX? If you can find a good one with a 6-speed, daaang you'll be satisfied for quite a long time!


----------



## basketball

planx said:


> The last generation TL is a super car FYI. So smooth and plenty of grunt to satisfy majority of drivers. I admit it's a little on the heavy side as it is a sedan, but the balance felt pretty good. Reminded me of the RSX and Integras as the steering was quite direct and responsive. The gearbox wasn't too shabby as well. If I had the dough, I would get one just because it's a great car, but I'm only a student so funds are extremely limited.
> 
> EDIT: Try looking for a second hand TSX? If you can find a good one with a 6-speed, daaang you'll be satisfied for quite a long time!




Yah I'm looking for a 6-speed tsx. Very good value for money. I've seen ones with around 175k selling for $8700. Pretty good deal. The tsx has leather seats, heated seats, heated steering wheel, sunroof, power seats, 200hp. All for only 8 grand. Question for you: why didn't you get a tsx?


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Yah I'm looking for a 6-speed tsx. Very good value for money. I've seen ones with around 175k selling for $8700. Pretty good deal. The tsx has leather seats, heated seats, heated steering wheel, sunroof, power seats, 200hp. All for only 8 grand. Question for you: why didn't you get a tsx?


 
   
  No AWD and for $8000+, that's nearly double what I paid for my Subaru... And the TSX you're looking at has more KMs than mine


----------



## PintoDave

I have three. Wife drives the 07 Saturn Ion, I split between the two Ford Pintos. Saturn has a 2.2l ecotec with the auto transmission.
   
  1973 Ford Pinto Station Wagon off and on during the summer, roll and restore, need some body work to pop out a dent in the fender and a paint job. Everything else is done. 2.0l 4 cylinder (same motor as in the early capri's) with the Ford C4 3 speed automatic.
   
  Primary is a 1978 Ford Pinto Sedan that was my mom's first car. Everything has been done to it, including paint but that was awhile ago. Need to repair some small rust in the quarters and it needs another paint job. My brother painted it in autobody class in highschool. That was 12 years ago and the clear coat is de-laminating now.  2.3L 4 cylinder with the original 4 speed transmission, upgraded 8" rear axle with 3.10:1 gears. 
   
  They've never left me stranded and never seen a true shop since I've owned them, aside from Les Schwab for alignments. I do everything mechanical, body and electrical myself.


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





planx said:


> No AWD and for $8000+, that's nearly double what I paid for my Subaru... And the TSX you're looking at has more KMs than mine


 
  Your legacy is older than the 2004 tsx. It doesnt have leather seats. And 175k on a tsx or any honda is not considered high, most run smoothly to at least 250-300k. The tsx brand new is around 35-40 grand while a brand new legacy is 30 grand or less. The legacy does have AWD as you mentioned which is nice. But AWD has the potential to go wrong. Subaru's generally dont run to as high milage as honda's do. Oh and I must ad alot of cars under the 5k could need repairs. There are people in this community who spend 2 grand on the LCD-3, 8k is not a lot my any means.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Your legacy is older than the 2004 tsx. It doesnt have leather seats. And 175k on a tsx or any honda is not considered high, most run smoothly to at least 250-300k. *The tsx brand new is around 35-40 grand while a brand new legacy is 30 grand or less*. The legacy does have AWD as you mentioned which is nice. But AWD has the potential to go wrong. Subaru's generally dont run to as high milage as honda's do. Oh and I must ad alot of cars under the 5k could need repairs. There are people in this community who spend 2 grand on the LCD-3, 8k is not a lot my any means.


 
   
  So higher depreciation value is considered better now? And leather seats is just an option, nothing huge and on a 12 year old car, I wouldn't want to be sitting my ass on a 12 year old leather seat where I have to condition it every month. Subaru's are known to be notoriously sturdy vehicles. And AWD doesn't go wrong though, nor has it... I haven't heard any horror stories from Subaru owners and their symmetrical AWD systems, only problems with Subaru's are the leaky headgaskets, which only occur within 6 years of the car's life, but to this day, Subaru fixed the Headgasket problem where they added aluminum coverings instead of plastic and the Engine Coolant additive. Once you get the two done with old Subarus, it shouldn't have any headgasket leaks. Some of the points you make are just not valid man... What I meant was my Legacy is 4 years older than a TSX and has less KMs on it... I never said it was high, I just said that it was higher than mine. Do you own any Subarus? Do you have a Subaru where the AWD went wrong? I've seen the original Subaru Legacys running fine today with 300-400k.. Heck, my neighbour has a 1990 Legacy Wagon and it has 400k... Not a single engine swap, transmission swap, nothing. Just maintenance and minor fix-ups. I have experience so I can actually back up my reasons, and my family owned Hondas our entire life, just 5 years ago we made the switch to Toyota (family car) and Subaru (my car). My brother has a 2007 Acura CSX and I think he put in more money fixing it than me with my Subaru... Does he race? No. Just the car itself isn't as amazingly made as back in the days.


----------



## loxxrider

basketball, where do you get your information about cars? Clearly not from first-hand experience. Parts for German cars can be had for just about as cheap as anything else, almost none actually "require" 93 octane with advances in modern ECU technology (OBD-II helped out with this a lot... most will just reduce power to compensate for lower octanes at this point. Even my OBD1 Audi from 1991 had this capability), and I have no idea why in the world you'd need to take a German car to the dealer to have the oil changed. There is no difference in the way you change the oil!
   
  ...and what's this about AWD being a problem? How can it be a problem exactly? 182-ish k on my 1991 Audi with ~500 hp put through the stock trans with not a single problem EVER. It will be getting replaced for something a little stronger to handle more than double that power figure, but I have no fear of problems with an AWD transmission in terms of anything but handling extreme power levels.


----------



## Kirosia

I've been reading up bimmerforums, and even they state that their cars are a bit less reliable (the e46 more than the e36), and are more costly in maintenance/repairs due to sub-par build quality from the factory. Is no true?


----------



## loxxrider

I have no first hand experience with E46's, but my buddy has one and his has been very good to him. I prefer the E36 though. As stated on the previous page, I've done very well with BMWs of the 90s and intend to buy an E39 M5 (2003-ish). If you take good care of them, they will take good care of you. The later M-series get costly to repair, but the same is not true for the older stuff, especially if you can work on the car yourself. BMW was pretty smart when designing most of their cars so they are very easy to work on in my experience.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I've been reading up bimmerforums, and even they state that their cars are a bit less reliable (the e46 more than the e36), and are more costly in maintenance/repairs due to sub-par build quality from the factory. Is no true?


 
   
  I heard the M cars are very well built when they rolled out of the factory, but the same couldn't be said for the mainstream 3s. Don't take my word on this as I read this up somewhere else and it's not backed up by anything. I think the things to look for when looking for a used Bimmer is to see if the LSD is okay (if it has a LSD), see if the gearbox has been smashed around, and check the suspension. Engine should be okay as I've seen E30s go past the 300k mark with minor fix-ups and regular maintenance. Just gotta watch out for the M models as they probably have been abused here and there (come on, it's an M car).


----------



## Kirosia

Any sporty daily driver alternatives to the M3, with an auto gearbox? (Car would double as second family car, parents hate stick)  Top runner right now is the 2006-08 TL, but I keep reading contradicting reports, some people noting numb steering, etc. This is more speculative, since I won't be able to afford a car until I'm 60.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Any sporty daily driver alternatives to the M3, with an auto gearbox? (Car would double as second family car, parents hate stick)  Top runner right now is the 2006-08 TL, but I keep reading contradicting reports, some people noting numb steering, etc. This is more speculative, since I won't be able to afford a car until I'm 60.


 
   
  Mercedes C32 if you want a newer benz or a merc C36 if you want something older? God I wish I can drive one of them...


----------



## cheapfi

I've seen a clk 55 for 8,000 a while back.  I regularly see 2004 volvo s60 r's available for under $10,000 on ebay.  Volvo v70r's are cool if your ok with having a fast awd turbo wagon.  Older audi's are a good deal.


----------



## Kirosia

Would the maintenance and insurance on those cars kill me? I try to stay Japanese, but all the good ones get stolen in my hood.

 EDIT: Perhaps such a thing isn't possible, can't have it all.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Would the maintenance and insurance on those cars kill me? I try to stay Japanese, but all the good ones get stolen in my hood.
> 
> EDIT: Perhaps such a thing isn't possible, can't have it all.


 
   
  Volvo's are SICK... The 850R is such a sleeper... There are plenty in Automatic and they will keep up with WRX's. The 850R will pretty much demolish anything that is front driven IMO.


----------



## micrors4

Saabs are right up there with the volvos, safe but so much fun although they are FWD, but they can still hold there own and are fantastic on the highway.  Once you get going in the higher gears they really put you back into your seat all while getting great MPG.  For something sporty look at the Saab turbo X, it is AWD and has TONS of power (280HP) for a small four door car and gets good MPG.


----------



## loxxrider

Saabs are quirky and a lot of guys like them. I personally don't, but I can see the appeal. Volvos can also be fun and they built a really great engine in the 90s. Pretty much anything with a turbo can be made pretty fun with almost no work. A 50 hp increase is just a software flash away. If it were me and I really had to have an auto (I wouldn't) I'd look into a GTI with DSG. It is nearly the fun, and to a greater extent, the control of a manual, but can be used by the unfortunate folks who can only or only want to drive automatics. Chip it and gain 50 hp and 50 ft*lb torque at least and they are a TON of fun as a relatively inexpensive, economical car (30+ highway mpg with a chip).


----------



## planx

I think he's on a budget? I'm not too sure what the limits are, but from hearing how he doesn't live in such a nice area and worried about his car, something like a volvo would be perfect in my views. If he got a M3 as intended, I think it would be a thief magnet


----------



## loxxrider

He is talking about an 06-08 TL, so a GTI of that age should be right about in the budget. As far as theft is concerned, why would you worry about that if you have insurance? Unless you have a unique car, as in something which is very difficult to replace, I don't see it being something to worry about. It would sure be a shame to get an auto M3 though. I can say with certainty that an E36 M3 wouldn't be any fun without a manual.


----------



## cheapfi

If you are worried about theft that much maybe you should build up an old volvo 240 turbo....   You should be able to find one for a couple grand, they can be made incredibly fast. They are available as a wagon or sedan, are practically indestructable, usually last for 300,000+ miles, and look like a brick. They ae also rwd and have a lot of room in the engine bay, this combined with the simpler engine designs of the 80's make them relatively easy to modify. You can pull an easy 400+hp from the stock bottom end, or you can say screw it and mount any engine you want in there.  Anything from Chevy LS1's, BMW v12s, SR20det's, 2jz-gtes, to RB25/26det.  All of those engines have been swapped in there before... Just about anything will fit in there.  The possibilities are endless.  They even have full tubular race suspensions available with a little research.
   

   
   





   
  Just add mods and stir.


----------



## micrors4

I think Saabs and Volvos are both great cars although they do have there own little issues, but there is a reason they have such a strong following.  I am in the process of tuning my Saab 9-3 and can say it is extremely fun to drive something that no one expects to be fast, always fun when your at the lights next to a ricer.  That Volvo 240 is pretty insane and I never knew how much HP you could get from them out of the stock engine, might have to be the next car when the Saab dies, but that day is either really far away or very soon, 231K miles on it and nothing has been replaced besides the fuel pump at the 200K mile mark.


----------



## cheapfi

Stock internals...     You definitely won't get that power without some bolt ons and tuning work.   But the insides of those engines are stout.  
   
  Its kinda like my Buick Regal GS. Forged internals and 8.5 compression ratio  from the factory.  A down-pipe and a superchager pulley gets you to 300 crank horsepower for about $250. Add an exhaust, air to water intercooler, even smaller pulley, and tuning to reach 400hp.   Add a turbo kit with a giant turbo to reach absurd numbers. By keeping the S/C and adding a massive turbo the S/C will spool it for low lag. 
   
  With the volvo you would probably need to free its breathing, add boost, and fuel, and tune it.  For 400hp you'd be looking at a new turbo probably as well.  A volvo forum would tell you what you need.


----------



## micrors4

My Saab was fairly easy to take it from 185HP to 265HP with an ECU remap, a new exhaust system and air filter, turbo charged cars always seem to have a lot of potential and there engines are built to take the additional power from a tubo which is probably why they last so long.


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I've been reading up bimmerforums, and even they state that their cars are a bit less reliable (the e46 more than the e36), and are more costly in maintenance/repairs due to sub-par build quality from the factory. Is no true?


 
  They would probably have more of an idea than most of us. I've never owned a BMW so I cant really say but once the e36 start dying out I will be trying to pick one up.
  Quote: 





planx said:


> ... Just gotta watch out for the M models as they probably have been abused here and there (come on, it's an M car).


 
  This.
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Any sporty daily driver alternatives to the M3, with an auto gearbox? (Car would double as second family car, parents hate stick)  Top runner right now is the 2006-08 TL, but I keep reading contradicting reports, some people noting numb steering, etc. This is more speculative, since I won't be able to afford a car until I'm 60.


 
  Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Saabs are quirky and a lot of guys like them. I personally don't, but I can see the appeal. Volvos can also be fun and they built a really great engine in the 90s. Pretty much anything with a turbo can be made pretty fun with almost no work. A 50 hp increase is just a software flash away. If it were me and I really had to have an auto (I wouldn't) I'd look into a GTI with DSG. It is nearly the fun, and to a greater extent, the control of a manual, but can be used by the unfortunate folks who can only or only want to drive automatics. Chip it and gain 50 hp and 50 ft*lb torque at least and they are a TON of fun as a relatively inexpensive, economical car (30+ highway mpg with a chip).


 
  I agree with loxxrider on this. Or if the newer models are out of your price range look for a mk4 GTI or Jetta they are a dime a dozen right now and are selling for pretty cheap. What kind of price range are you working with? and what year car are you looking for?
   
  Side Note: that volvo vid made me miss my old car. Those c30's are pretty nice from what I have seen.


----------



## Kirosia

At most 25K, preferably less. I keep considering the low-end, find myself a nice beater. But I'm no mechanic, and as I mentioned theft rates for older Japanese cars is very high. They're replaceable with insurance, it's just time and money lost. So better to get something newer and well, nice.  If I wait 20 years, maybe I can find a E90 M3 in that range.  I'm not getting a car right away, only research for when the time comes.
   
  EDIT: I'm once again looking at the last gen TSX and TLs. Best value for my needs, even if they don't particularly stand out in anyway. Plus the money saved would go to a (far) future E90. Or not, anyone driven both Acuras? I'd prioritize fun factor and driver feel.


----------



## micrors4

I test drove a newer TSX, probably 2011, and it was pretty fun.  The V6 has lots of power, but I'm not a fan of the flappy-paddles because they felt slower when changing gear because of the lack of a clutch pedal so the computer decides when to actually shift, it felt like I was just suggesting when to shift and then it decided when it was actually time to make the change.  Honestly I think you are going to have a hard time finding a sporty, automatic car in your price range that is good, I would just say screw it and get an STI or Evo, justify it by manuals lasting longer and getting better gas mileage.  You could get the wagon version of the STI to haul people around in if you need the room but you still get the performance not to mention there is a huge tuning industry around them so you can always get more power out of it if you want more than the base models 265HP.


----------



## Kirosia

I'm hesitant to get a stick, I'm sure I could learn it quickly (been driving an auto for eight years, clean record), but I also live near Boston. Harsh roads, stop and go traffic, I admittedly hate driving the SUV.
   
  I looked at the Evo X MR briefly, gas, insurance, and maintenance would likely kill me.  Same with the Ralliart, and the interior is bad.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I test drove a newer TSX, probably 2011, and it was pretty fun.  The V6 has lots of power, but I'm not a fan of the flappy-paddles because they felt slower when changing gear because of the lack of a clutch pedal so the computer decides when to actually shift, it felt like I was just suggesting when to shift and then it decided when it was actually time to make the change.  Honestly I think you are going to have a hard time finding a sporty, automatic car in your price range that is good, I would just say screw it and get an STI or Evo, justify it by manuals lasting longer and getting better gas mileage.  You could get the wagon version of the STI to haul people around in if you need the room but you still get the performance not to mention there is a huge tuning industry around them so you can always get more power out of it if you want more than the base models 265HP.


 
   
  The STi comes in Auto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just suggest getting a WRX instead as it is significantly cheaper, tad better on gas, and similar power ratings (of course the STi has more power and faster track performance).
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I'm hesitant to get a stick, I'm sure I could learn it quickly (been driving an auto for eight years, clean record), but I also live near Boston. Harsh roads, stop and go traffic, I admittedly hate driving the SUV.
> 
> I looked at the Evo X MR briefly, gas, insurance, and maintenance would likely kill me.  Same with the Ralliart, and the interior is bad.


 
   
  Boston? Look at Vancouver! 2nd most congested city in North America! I'm still alive, barely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you're looking at those cars, get something cheaper like the Subaru BRZ or Scion FR-S? Way better gas and insurance with the two, I just don't know about the insurance as it is a sporty two-door coupe...


----------



## Kirosia

I like the BRS/FRS, seen a few  locally, but at 25K+ new, and a first gen model, I'd rather something more tried and true (and cheap if possible).  I've asked some of my old high school friends to let me try stick (they're all enthusiasts),  but they're all too busy.
   
  And I'll probably have to go with cost-effectiveness in the end, which contradicts fun.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I like the BRS/FRS, seen a few  locally, but at 25K+ new, and a first gen model, I'd rather something more tried and true (and cheap if possible).  I've asked some of my old high school friends to let me try stick (they're all enthusiasts),  but they're all too busy.
> 
> And I'll probably have to go with cost-effectiveness in the end, which contradicts fun.


 
   
  I haven't heard any horror stories with the FR-S/BRZ models yet, except for a minor ECU problem which they fixed, loose bumpers which they fixed as well, and people crashing them because they don't know how to control a rear driven car.
   
  Cost effective, the best cars that comes to mind... VW GTI, Civic SI (8th gen, preferred), Celica GTS, Matrix/Corolla XRS (05-0?, just not the current model XRS without the 2ZZ-GE engines), Subaru WRX, Subaru Legacy GT (both my model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the newer Turbo models), Volvo R models, and that's about all. I HIGHLY recommend Subarus as they are oddly dirt cheap in the States... I have no idea what that's about...


----------



## Ponefish

I am currently driving a 2010 GTI and would highly recommend it. It gets good gas mileage and if you ever want more power you can do a stage 1 flash or ko4 turbo upgrade. If you want to know any information about them just let me know.
   
  If you want to pay considerably less than 25k the mkV GTI's are down in price too now because of the mkVI's coming out. Either way if you are looking to purchase a VW let me know and I can do some searching around the forums and see if I spot anything near Boston.


----------



## micrors4

How much horsepower gain can you get out of the GTIs with some basic tuning, what about the TDIs?  I feel like they might be similiar to Saabs and what they can achieve as they both have small, turbo charged engines.  I also live in Boston and learned to drive a manual in Boston, just one day of driving and I was pretty confident in it, but it took a little longer to figure out how not to do a burn out every time I started on a hill.  Your leg really gets a workout in traffic, but a small, FWD car is a lot of fun in the city and easy to park which should definitely be considered.  I will keep my eyes open for any cars in the area that fit what you are looking for, I know of a small dealer about 45 minutes south of Boston that specializes in European cars and always has some VWs, Saabs, Volvos, BMWs, and the occasional mini.  My parents have bought two Saabs from there so I can vouch for the quality and the prices are more than fair, http://www.championms.com
  The cars change often check it every once and a while.


----------



## cheapfi

The GTI will give you more hp from the factory, the TDI will give you better fuel economy.   Both have a lot of potential.  The TDI will be a low rpm torque monster with insane fuel economy while the GTI will have a higher rpm focus on horsepower and less fuel economy.   It is a bit of a preference.  Both would have a lot of power just massively different characters.
   
  From the factory the GTI will be faster.  After tuning it is less defined.  Turbo diesels are very easy to get power out of.  The difference in the end is that the TDI will get 40 mpg while making that power while the GTI will get about 25 mpg.     As I said its a bit of a preference.
   
  With the same ammount to each of work you may end up with power ratings like this..
   
  It looks like a just a revo stage 1 remap on a stock Mark 6 Golf TDI will give you around 200hp and 290ft lb of torque.   The stock GTI already has 200hp without a remap. With a remap it looks like 240hp is in range.  The GTI may cost you the extra money just to buy the sport model.   Both of the cars can benefit from exhausts, intakes, and upgraded turbos.  With those you can get about 350hp from the GTI, the TDI with the same mods will only be pushing about 270hp but with about 430 ft lb of torque.  Both are easilly modified cars.  Either would be a great option.
   
  Top gear built a 1980's vw rabbit with a TDI swap for $7,000.  0-60 in about 6 seconds, 84 mpg on the highway.


----------



## cheapfi

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> How much horsepower gain can you get out of the GTIs with some basic tuning, what about the TDIs?  I feel like they might be similiar to Saabs and what they can achieve as they both have small, turbo charged engines.  I also live in Boston and learned to drive a manual in Boston, just one day of driving and I was pretty confident in it, but it took a little longer to figure out how not to do a burn out every time I started on a hill.  Your leg really gets a workout in traffic, but a small, FWD car is a lot of fun in the city and easy to park which should definitely be considered.  I will keep my eyes open for any cars in the area that fit what you are looking for, I know of a small dealer about 45 minutes south of Boston that specializes in European cars and always has some VWs, Saabs, Volvos, BMWs, and the occasional mini.  My parents have bought two Saabs from there so I can vouch for the quality and the prices are more than fair, http://www.championms.com
> The cars change often check it every once and a while.


 
   
   
  I learned to drive in the hilliest part of Southern Indiana.  My dad taught me to drive a manual in a 89 Geo Metro...  Those things have off-set shift patterns and about 50hp at the crank,  torque is non-existant.    There was a bit of an art about even going up hill, when I had to stop and restart up the hill you felt like you needed a third foot.    
   
  I had to hold the clutch and brake with my left foot while shifting, then let off the clutch and brake at different paces while pressing the gas, gingerly enough not to flood it but hard enough to go forward and not roll into the person behind me.  It was a good learning experience, made me appreciate a car with torque.  You know its bad when you hop into a 30' box truck with eighteen gear transmission and think how easy it is in comparison.  Course my dad also had me driving through rush hour on the interstate in that metro while he napped.  We ended up sitting at a stop light for 20 minutes once because the metro wasn't heavy enough to trigger the left turn light.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> If you want to pay considerably less than 25k the mkV GTI's are down in price too now because of the mkVI's coming out. Either way if you are looking to purchase a VW let me know and I can do some searching around the forums and see if I spot anything near Boston.


 
   
  Thanks for the offer, but I likely won't be able to afford something for awhile, so.


----------



## micrors4

Quote: 





cheapfi said:


> I learned to drive in the hilliest part of Southern Indiana.  My dad taught me to drive a manual in a 89 Geo Metro...  Those things have off-set shift patterns and about 50hp at the crank,  torque is non-existant.    There was a bit of an art about even going up hill, when I had to stop and restart up the hill you felt like you needed a third foot.
> 
> I had to hold the clutch and brake with my left foot while shifting, then let off the clutch and brake at different paces while pressing the gas, gingerly enough not to flood it but hard enough to go forward and not roll into the person behind me.  It was a good learning experience, made me appreciate a car with torque.  You know its bad when you hop into a 30' box truck with eighteen gear transmission and think how easy it is in comparison.  Course my dad also had me driving through rush hour on the interstate in that metro while he napped.  We ended up sitting at a stop light for 20 minutes once because the metro wasn't heavy enough to trigger the left turn light.


 
  My fried use to have one of these so I know exactly what you are talking about, the thing couldn't get out of it's own way.  There are some REALLY steep hills near where I live and you used to have to floor it and try to gain as much speed as possible then drop it into a lower gear and pray to god you make it up the hill, only once did we ever get stuck and had to push the car the rest of the way, thankfully the car ways nothing as you said.  I think this is the coolest metro ever: http://www.motorstown.com/images/geo-metro-01.jpg


----------



## cheapfi

Personally I think the coolest Metros, a term which I'm using to refer to all the suzuki cultus variants, were the factory varients sold under different badges.   The Pontiac Firefly featured a turbo 3 cyl with 73hp and a cool 115ft lb of torque.  The Suzuki swift GTI sported a DOHC 4 Cylinder with 100hp and 83 ft lb of torque.    Both took mods quite easily.
   
  Before you mock them to much remember they only weighed 1700 lbs.... so the were quite the little pocket rocket.  If I came across one for ~$1000 in decent shape I would be sorely tempted.
   
Pontiac Firefly
 Suzuki Swift GTi


----------



## planx

Quote: 





cheapfi said:


> Personally I think the coolest Metros, a term which I'm using to refer to all the suzuki cultus variants, were the factory varients sold under different badges.   The Pontiac Firefly featured a turbo 3 cyl with 73hp and a cool 115ft lb of torque.  The Suzuki swift GTI sported a DOHC 4 Cylinder with 100hp and 83 ft lb of torque.    Both took mods quite easily.
> 
> Before you mock them to much remember they only weighed 1700 lbs.... so the were quite the little pocket rocket.  If I came across one for ~$1000 in decent shape I would be sorely tempted.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Let me guess, 5 star crash ratings?


----------



## cheapfi

Considering their suzuki design and the era they came from......  slightly more survivable than a smartfortwo or a golf cart, but not by much.  .5 star perhaps?


----------



## planx

Who needs safety? All you need is a racing suit and helmet


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> How much horsepower gain can you get out of the GTIs with some basic tuning, what about the TDIs?


 
   Quote:


cheapfi said:


> The GTI will give you more hp from the factory, the TDI will give you better fuel economy.   Both have a lot of potential.  The TDI will be a low rpm torque monster with insane fuel economy while the GTI will have a higher rpm focus on horsepower and less fuel economy.   It is a bit of a preference.  Both would have a lot of power just massively different characters.
> 
> From the factory the GTI will be faster.  After tuning it is less defined.  Turbo diesels are very easy to get power out of.  The difference in the end is that the TDI will get 40 mpg while making that power while the GTI will get about 25 mpg.     As I said its a bit of a preference.
> 
> ...


 
  This is pretty much correct except Revo is not a popular VW tuning company. APR is supposedly had the best tuning out there right now for the mkVI, for the GTi stage 3 would put you around 400hp and 400ft lb of tx. TDI is a little different... I haven't really seen any good turbo upgrade tunes for it. Not sure if the demand just isn't there or what is exactly going on with that. What I really dislike is the limited amount of options you have, its seems like more and more tunes that are put out are only for a specific turbo. I feel like with newer cars you are so limited on your overall options that your car loses personality and character. Might just be me but I am definitely more attached to my previous vehicles than I ever will be with my mkVI.


----------



## alv4426

I dont think this has even been asked before;
*What is the fastest you have ever driven* (dont mention where just in case the Man is looking in on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
  Ill go first about 150ish MPH


----------



## Ponefish

I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 easily upwards of 130mph, then my eyes stayed on the road and rev limiter. Thing just kept climbing too. I think i have a video somewhere of the tac when doing a light pull for a for a friend.


----------



## cheapfi

Around 120mph probably.   I did once mantain an average speed of 107 mph over 6.5 miles of curvy and hilly back roads.  This includes two full stops and 3 ninety degree turns.  I said I would be on time and I was.   Speed limit on that road varied between 25-35 mph. 
   
  That was also in a 1994 Chevy Lumina with a 3.1 liter v6,  140hp 185ft lb of torque, stock brakes, stock suspension, 4 speed slushbox.  I was young and dumb.   The speedometer was pegged so all I have to go by is overall time it took and google map's distance calculation.


----------



## loxxrider

The figures about the GTI and TDI are a little misleading... but misleading in the best way. I'd say the figures for the TDI are about right, but for the GTI, you can make more like 280 - 290 hp and some pretty awesome low-end torque with only a chip. Intakes are mostly just for noise and the stock exhausts flow very well on them so again, that is really just a noise-maker. I know because I've had my hands on these things quite a bit. A friend of mine had the first APR K04 kit (slightly larger than stock turbo) and put down 310 hp to the wheels with it (340 hp). Stock exhaust, stock intake 

 You will still get great mpg as well even with more power because since the engine is small displacement, when you are out of the throttle, it will get the same mileage as stock. In fact, it will get better fuel economy if the tuner has leaned the fuel map out for all areas below 100 kPa (absolute manifold pressure). The factory is only allowed to lean the mixture out a certain amount because noxious gas production increases above a certain air:fuel ratio. This is somewhat bad for the environment, but also results in better fuel economy and is safe for the car itself. For example, from the factory my Audi can only go to about 14.7:1 AFR during idle and cruise (stoich). With my own map, the car can achieve almost 17:1 AFR which nets a roughly 6 mpg increase for me on the highway  Anyway, I think you get the idea. All turbo cars generally have these characteristics.

 I have owned a MKIV Jetta as well (had the 1.8t) and that thing was great on a stock turbo. 33 hwy mpg, ~200 hp at the wheels with a chip, and torque from the bottom. They can be had for damned cheap now, but have typical VW problems (waterpumps, stupid little quirks, check engine lights, etc.). Well-taken-care-of examples will do you well though. I also had a larger Garrett turbo on it at some point and managed to make about 360 hp on it while still retaining reliability and 33 hwy mpg. This is the beauty of turbocharging and it is becoming prolific in the auto industry right now as we approach rising fuel economy requirements.


 To really accentuate that point, in it's previous configuration, my Audi made 450-500 hp and still got better fuel economy than it did in stock, 217 hp form. In its current (in-progress) configuration, I fully expect it to make over 1000 hp while STILL retaining that fuel economy.

 Cliffs notes: turbos are awesome


----------



## micrors4

Those TDIs sound tempting and I might get one if this Saab of mine ever dies as that amount of torque sounds crazy in a little VW plus you can't beat the fuel economy.  I have to agree, turbos are awesome things, better fuel economy and more power.  It is amazing how far engine technology has come, my dad has an old Plymouth Barracuda that makes 275HP from an engine 4x the size of my Saab's and yet there is only 10HP seperating them, never mind gas mileage.
   
  Also, the fastest I have been is 135MPH but that was only because of the speed limiter on the car, I live in the typical small New England town with lots of tight back roads that are a blast to fly through especially at night, I love scaring the crap out of passengers who aren't familiar with the roads because it's like a roller coaster ride.


----------



## planx

Vancouver roads are too hilly and always bends so we do more cornering than straight-line speed. But with that said, our forest/mountain roads are LOADS of fun, especially when wet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually learned how to control oversteer with my Subaru on these wet roads. Scandinavian flicks here and there and you're going sideways on a harsh U-turn. But with harsh driving, my wheels did get a bit punished... I need a wheel balance now LOL


----------



## crowhue

An extremely boring VW Touran that's great for carrying guitar amps, PAs..oh and children.


----------



## planx

Well great freaking news to report... Vancouver is known for their notorious potholes and I went over one and BOOM... Something is broken and I don't know what... Heavy steering wobble causing it to be "dangerous". Going to tow it to an alignment shop and see if an arm is broken or something. Gah..


----------



## arnesto

I'm planning on buying a new car and I ended up with a short list of 4 cars.
  I wanted to get something in the sub 40k range.
   
  These are the cars on my list:
  Subaru STI - 35k
  BMW 328 -38k
  Lexus IS250 -38k
  2012 Corvette - 42k
   
  I test drove the Subaru and I really liked it, the noise of the engine and it is super fast.
   
  I went to the Chevy dealership and they said they don't allow test drives on the Corvette. They said if I sit down and write up the paperwork and just before I sign my name on the contract, I can test drive then only to check to see if everything is ok with the car. Not sure if I want to go through all that trouble to test drive the Corvette. They explained that because it's a premium car, buyers already know what they are getting and they don't want to buy a car that has been used for test drives.
   
  Still need to test drive the other two cars.
   
  Does anyone have any recommendations on which car is better in terms of fun to drive, long lasting ownership experiences?


----------



## cheapfi

Try a different dealership.  Or look for a corvette thats a year old, it'll drive about the same for a test drive.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





arnesto said:


> I'm planning on buying a new car and I ended up with a short list of 4 cars.
> I wanted to get something in the sub 40k range.
> 
> These are the cars on my list:
> ...


 
   
  I think the Subaru is the clear winner in 24/7/365 fun. Fun in summer, fun in winter, fun everywhere. I just don't see myself paying more for a Lexus or a BMW that, on paper, doesn't even compete with the Subaru. And to be honest, the two "luxury" names aren't really that luxurious at all. My vote goes to the STi as it has an endless amount of aftermarket parts you can add (unequal headers for MORE boxer rumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I think all the cars are well made, but I don't know if the Corvette is as my family never owned American cars


----------



## alv4426

You are clearly a Subie fanboy. But seriously I've got a lot of experience with BMWs and Subarus they are not even close to the same level. I would NEVER pay close to $40K for a Subaru (id struggle to pay near $30K.. again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). You cant always compare cars just by how fast they are around a track driven by a pro driver you have to live with them as well and BMWs destroy STIs in that regard. 
  Quote: 





planx said:


> I think the Subaru is the clear winner in 24/7/365 fun. Fun in summer, fun in winter, fun everywhere. I just don't see myself paying more for a Lexus or a BMW that, on paper, doesn't even compete with the Subaru. And to be honest, the two "luxury" names aren't really that luxurious at all. My vote goes to the STi as it has an endless amount of aftermarket parts you can add (unequal headers for MORE boxer rumble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> You are clearly a Subie fanboy. But seriously I've got a lot of experience with BMWs and Subarus they are not even close to the same level. I would NEVER pay close to $40K for a Subaru (id struggle to pay near $30K.. again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah Subie fan vs a Bimmer fan I presume? The STi seems like the more cost effective solution here. I just find new small luxury sedans to be kind of... Useless... For one, I can't see myself really enjoying the 328 or the IS250 for both luxury and performance. They both seem to be in an awkward position between luxury and performance if you ask me. It's not exactly that comfortable and "classy" nor do they pull off mind boggling figures. Don't get me wrong, I love the M3 and the ISF, but I love them both because they went the Performance route instead of finding a balance of the both. I find the only car that can achieve both luxury and performance is the M5, E63 AMG, Volvo S60R, and a few more. I don't own a STi myself so I can't comment on everyday driving of one. But for sheer excitement, I would take the Vette as he listed above.


----------



## alv4426

Oh man you are starting to sound like our Ferrari loving friend from this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Performance is important but you are going too far with it, you sound like you are just going to be driving around a track everyday where that second faster a pro driver can go around a track is the only thing that matters. I am a fan of WRXs and Subaru in general just not STIs which I think are some of the most overrated cars out there; unless of course you are only planning to race on a track. I don't want to comment on the other stuff you mention because I don't see how you can be disappointed in an 328i and IS250 for not being on the same level as some TOTL models; especially if my assumption is correct that you have never driven any of them. 
  Quote: 





planx said:


>


----------



## planx

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Oh man you are starting to sound like our Ferrari loving friend from this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL don't want that happening here. I admit, I'm not a die-hard petrol head, but I still think the STi is one of the best values out there. I admit, the WRX is a MUCH better solution because it has more than enough performance on the road, and it's actually a comfortable and useful car on the road. The STi however, it's nowhere near as comfortable, and with it's thirsty 93+ octane fuel, not exactly an economical solution as well. Actually, your assumption is off as I drove a 07 323i, 07 335i, forgot which year IS250 AWD, and the current STi. The STi and 335i were manuals and the lexus and 323i were auto. Honestly speaking, I thought the Lexus was a bit rubbish. The AWD system wasn't really good at all compared to Quattro and Subie's system, the steering felt unresponsive, and the engine was a bit sluggish. Gearbox was pretty good, but nothing special about an Auto. 323i was definitely better than the IS250 AWD as the 323i is rear-driven compared to a mediocre AWD system, but I still think the BMW would've been better than the Lexus if it wasn't AWD. I don't know, nothing really impressed me about the 323i. It was all too predictable. The steering and throttle was bang on, and I like the smooth I6 engine, but nothing really blew me away. However, the 335i was definitely something. It REALLY packed a punch. It just wanted to go sideways (it was raining) and everything was spot on from experience. The seating position, the gearbox, the engine, nothing was at fault with this one. Also, it had the red seats which I realllllly liked compared to the boring black interior in the 323i. STi to me, it was like my Legacy GT, but times 10. Unlike my LGT, it has a controllable center diff and a lot of electronic aids. The STi felt sooooo damn planted on the road and the speed of the thing! It was a testdrive with this one while I was waiting for my car to finish, but that really made me want to save up for one. I don't really like the look of the 5-door, but the 4-door looks golly amazing. It's really hard to think of another car for the price that does what the STi think and that's what I stand by. I don't care if you think I'm going too far because the STi is one of the best packages you can get for under $40k. People will argue that the EVOX is better, but like you said, I'm a Subaru fan like I'm a Grado fan. I think you should really ask the person if they drove the cars before presuming it because I don't usually say stuff on the internet to waste people's time. Just as more reference, I drove the BMWs and Lexus because my friends own them and they trust me with their cars (rich kids in Vancity... I feel out of place).


----------



## alv4426

Well agree to disagree than, but I totally respect your opinion (thank baby jesus you have actually driven some of the cars unlike the Ferrari dude) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  I have experience with these cars as I actually used to own a WRX and I have had STIs on multiple long term loans including some heavily modded ones (when I worked as a reseller) and I currently drive an E46 330ci so Im not exactly talking out of my booty either. Through my old job I have driven a lot of different cars (probably into the hundreds) and I too have a few rich friends and I do have some rich family members as well whom are very into cars like myself. Most of which have very nice cars that I have driven/or worked on.


----------



## planx

LOL yes, I agree. Everyone should talk on experience. Everyone's an intellectual in my eyes until I can prove that they are horribly incorrect. I'm just curious though, what makes you think those things about the STi's? I only met a few die-hard track junkies who concluded that the EVO is a better track car than the STi and people who thought it looked ugly (all preference). As a daily driver, I don't see much wrong with it and especially in the winter I don't think you can ever go wrong with an AWD system.
   
  So you drive a E46 330ci... Lovely engine that thing...
   
  And just to put it out, my front drivers side tire underwent "tire separation" so my car is considered a "hazard" until I get new tires... And just to make it worse, since it's AWD, I need to replace all 4 tires... Ehh... The tires were at 30-40% anyways but I was hoping to drive them a bit more to save $... Karma lol.. Just ordered a set of Continental Extremecontact DWS from the states. Unreal price difference between Canada and the States! Savings of $200!


----------



## cheapfi

Hmm.  STI's are nice.  But the IS250 smells better.  The interior is much nicer as well for a daily driver. The Corvette by most reviews is fast, fun, and uncomfortable due to thin and poorly designed seats.  The STI has nice sport seats and all, don't get me wrong.  But there is something nice about being wrapped in heated and cooled leather seats that make a nice luxury car special.  That and the leather smell. 
   
  If you were wanting to race in the dry around a track or get on a drag strip.  Before anyone whips out a can of Subie love to hit me with, the new corvette set the record on the Nürburgring and the LS7 engine is a monster on the drag strip.
  Corvette > STI > BMW 3 Series > IS250
   
  For Comfort
  IS250 >= BMW > STI > Corvette
   
  Snow and rain performance would depend on whether you bought the AWD variants of the BMW and Lexus... But the STI does well in snow and the Corvette does horribly.  Personally I would look for an IS350.  The engine is more powerful and the aftermarket much bigger than the IS250.
   
  While performance is very important.  If you are going to spend long periods in the car, comfort becomes just as important. Ample leg room, head room, comfortable seats, and ergonomic controls are just as important on long drives as power and handling.
   
  Another thing to look at is image.  
   
  Corvette usually implies you are going through a mid life crisis, and feel a need to compensate.
  A new BMW 3 series is often associated with snobby kids with rich parents, an older one with cool car guys.
  An STI screams that you are a 30 year old who hasn't grown up yet.
  A Lexus IS250 says young and successful, but perhaps a bit of a wanker.  
   
  Choose whatever fits, and rock the image out!


----------



## Ponefish

I'd say if your only going to own one car got with the Subie. If you are going to have a separate car for winter then the Beamer.


----------



## Magick Man

Our Mecum cars came in yesterday, my wife's new run-around micro (Isetta 300):


----------



## micrors4

Those cars are so much fun, you'll have to put up a video driving it.


----------



## loxxrider

Planx, don't believe what the tire guys tell you. You should be able to run uneven treads on an AWD car. The Audi engineers quoted up to ~3% mismatch in rolling diameter is OK (you can go up or down a profile size without hitting that limit) on the torsen center diffs. I can't imagine it would be  much different in the Subie. Tire shops love to tell you that it will destroy your trans if you don't replace all four because they make more money that way  You don't have to take my word for it though, do a little research and see what you come up with. I'm betting that it'll save you at least a few hundred dollars next time you need to replace tires.


----------



## micrors4

I just got some brand new tires and came out this morning to find my front left tire to be completely flat, I filled it up and it held until I could get to a local gas station and when I did it was already looking pretty flat.  I threw a can of fix-a-flat in it and it seems to be holding ok at least long enough for me to put in a day of driving.  I took the wheel off an put it in some water and there was a small leak from where the sidewall meets the rim.  They are brand new so I don't see why they should be having problems and were mounted properly buy the store I bought them from, any suggestions on what I should do and if the shop will repair them or blame it on me?


----------



## OmarCCX

cheapfi said:


> Hmm.  STI's are nice.  But the IS250 smells better.  The interior is much nicer as well for a daily driver. The Corvette by most reviews is fast, fun, and uncomfortable due to thin and poorly designed seats.  The STI has nice sport seats and all, don't get me wrong.  But there is something nice about being wrapped in heated and cooled leather seats that make a nice luxury car special.  That and the leather smell.
> 
> If you were wanting to race in the dry around a track or get on a drag strip.  Before anyone whips out a can of Subie love to hit me with, the new corvette set the record on the Nürburgring and the LS7 engine is a monster on the drag strip.
> Corvette > STI > BMW 3 Series > IS250
> ...


Given the choice I would take an IS350 over the 250 everytime. It gets the same mileage, but with 300 horsepower. And in some instances it can be found used for the same price as an equally equipped IS250. Atleast where I live.


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I just got some brand new tires and came out this morning to find my front left tire to be completely flat, I filled it up and it held until I could get to a local gas station and when I did it was already looking pretty flat.  I threw a can of fix-a-flat in it and it seems to be holding ok at least long enough for me to put in a day of driving.  I took the wheel off an put it in some water and there was a small leak from where the sidewall meets the rim.  They are brand new so I don't see why they should be having problems and were mounted properly buy the store I bought them from, any suggestions on what I should do and if the shop will repair them or blame it on me?


 
   

 Go there and tell them what happened! If that happened to me I'd just go there and ask them politely to fix the problem. If they refuse to fix it, then I'd start getting less polite. If it is a big chain store and they give you problems, usually deferring to corporate (or threatening to) will move the situation right along in your favor in my experience. I've never really seen a leak at the sidewall except in cases of a bent wheel though.
   
  On second thought, the fact that you put fix-a-flat in it might not help your situation here... I'm not sure if the tire can be used again after that stuff. Don't you have a spare? If they refuse to fix it because of the fix-a-flat, then you might have to suck it up... they are supposed to check for small leaks like that after mounting though, so maybe you can make some claims about that and then push for them to partially reimburse you for a new tire at least.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Planx, don't believe what the tire guys tell you. You should be able to run uneven treads on an AWD car. The Audi engineers quoted up to ~3% mismatch in rolling diameter is OK (you can go up or down a profile size without hitting that limit) on the torsen center diffs. I can't imagine it would be  much different in the Subie. Tire shops love to tell you that it will destroy your trans if you don't replace all four because they make more money that way  You don't have to take my word for it though, do a little research and see what you come up with. I'm betting that it'll save you at least a few hundred dollars next time you need to replace tires.


 
   
  Hmm really? But either way I needed new shoes on my car. I don't know about the insurance policies in other places, but here in British Columbia, if you has A/S tires and the tread is below 40% and you get into an accident, you're instantly held accountable because of poor tires, even if I have AWD. Ehh... I'm still patiently waiting for my Extremecontact DWS...


----------



## Ponefish

I'll be exchanging mine out for the winter rims shortly considering I woke up today to snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My friend and I are going to start a video photography blog type of deal for cars and I have been trying to hold out taking them off until we can get a picture session in.


----------



## planx

Still no snow up here... Well I live in Raincouver so it's sort of expected... It's been years since we had snow above 5cm... Hoping this year to snow a lot more so me and my fellow Subbie friends can dominate the road


----------



## loxxrider

Hopefully picking this up on my way home from Saudi in a few weeks


----------



## Ponefish

E46?


----------



## alv4426

Fixed.
  Quote: 





ponefish said:


> E46-7?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Looks like a M5 to me.  E39.  E46 is a 3 Series.


----------



## loxxrider

E39 M5
   
  Not easy to arrange this kind of purchase while I'm using extremely spotty satellite internet and no phone service in the middle of the Saudi Arabian desert about 30 km from Iraq (no, not military). Hopefully it will all come together so I can surprise my father on Christmas


----------



## acidtripwow

I recently got this.  It's a 2013 Kia Optima SXL.


----------



## Ponefish

Mmm you can get really good deals on them right now? I heard they were stopping production... is that all kias or just certain models?


----------



## planx

Finally some snow on the West Coast. Been driving the hell out of my Scooby since ytd and hasn't let me down... more than once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Even if you have AWD, it doesn't really create an advantage over other cars without AWD while braking. Engine braking, yes, just simple braking, no. Snow Tires> all
   
  I wish I could've videotaped my car hooning in covered parking lots


----------



## acidtripwow

Quote: 





> Mmm you can get really good deals on them right now? I heard they were stopping production... is that all kias or just certain models?


 
  I think that is Suzuki that is leaving the US.


----------



## fizzix

My car in high school

   
  My car now (picture is about 2 years old so lots of changes to it).


----------



## Magick Man

New insanity. Actually it's very tame (too tame?), no insanity about it. Here's a question, do you want a supercar to be so; reliable, driveable, efficient (I'm getting ~24MPG while puttering around at posted speeds), and well-mannered? I've been chatting back and forth with Chris Harris (one of the Drive reviewers), and I'm not sure. What I can say is, from an engineering perspective, it's unmatched. Plus, it's a lot of fun with TC off.


----------



## loxxrider

I don't want that kind of car to be tame at all. I want it to scare me every time I drive it and there isn't an unmodified super car out there that can do that for me (though I've only driven a few... I'm just extrapolating here). I imagine the konigsegg Agera r might fit the bill, but I guess they consider that a "hyper car." Now driving around a track at speed is a different t story. Driving the 458, it became clear quickly that it was too much car for my skill level and could have bitten me in the ass a few times if it weren't for the stability control system.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





magick man said:


> New insanity. Actually it's very tame (too tame?), no insanity about it. Here's a question, do you want a supercar to be so; reliable, driveable, efficient (I'm getting ~24MPG while puttering around at posted speeds), and well-mannered? I've been chatting back and forth with Chris Harris (one of the Drive reviewers), and I'm not sure. What I can say is, from an engineering perspective, it's unmatched. Plus, it's a lot of fun with TC off.


 
   
  Hahaha talking to THE Chris Harris. Who's next? Clarkson? Be sure to avoid James May. One day... Maybe I'll buy one second hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have a looong way to go in my life.
   
  Who's pumped for another season of Top Gear? I certainly am!


----------



## Magick Man

Actually... I do talk with Mr May, we Tweet back and forth a lot.  He's the one who talked me into the 12C, and he recently bought one himself. I talked before about how tame it is, but that was before I went to the track with it. Now I want to recant what I said before, it's properly crazy when you turn it loose. Barking mad, really.


Edit: Yeah, TG is a staple for me, like eating and breathing.


----------



## Magick Man

Top Gear is back!

Anyone else get wood watching the Huayra piece? Dear God... :eek:


----------



## alv4426

^^^Yea it was good, I actually kinda like Chris Harris' vid on it better though. I thought that Bentley rally piece was really good/insane


----------



## Currawong

May is on Twitter? I'm so far behind... I'll watch that Top Gear for sure. I got a bit bored with it when they went around that mountain with a dozen esses at slow speeds but with a fake soundtrack and funky camera angles to make it look fast. The next episode they showed a picture of someone who went to the same place in his Lambo, tried what they had faked and totalled his car. If they've gone back to doing genuinely crazy stuff I'll be happy.


----------



## shrimants

I drive a 2012 Volkswagen Jetta GLI. Its completely stock at the moment. First "mod" I'm going to do is put some carabiners in the trunk for some DIY grocery hooks. I'm not going to do anythign to it while the warranty is in tact. Aiming for a sport bike. But once the warranty is gone, I'm going to go for that APR stage 3+ turbo kit, probably drop the suspension an inch or two (nothing drastic, i just feel like it will look a lot better) and possibly throw in some xenons.


----------



## Ponefish

The lower the ride height usually the better! Well as far as the VW crowd is considered anyways... Some dealers will do a stage 1 APR flash under warranty so you might want to check that out if your antsy for the K04. There are other smaller mods you can do that make it look nice without voiding the warranty too like color matched sidemarkers, rims, euro cupholder, seat drawers, all kinds of stuff. Also you could look into Vagcoms which will let you change factory computer settings on your car which is always nice.


----------



## Magick Man

currawong said:


> May is on Twitter?




Indeed! And he replies to comments and will converse with us "average folk", unlike most other celebs.


----------



## shrimants

What are the different turbo stages? Do you need to get them cumulatively? I got a ton of other stuff to save for before the car becomes a priority. Right now its fast enough to pass the idiots going 70 in the left most lane next to a line of semi trucks and that's all I need at the moment lol. I just set cruise control at 80 the rest of the time.


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





shrimants said:


> What are the different turbo stages? Do you need to get them cumulatively? I got a ton of other stuff to save for before the car becomes a priority. Right now its fast enough to pass the idiots going 70 in the left most lane next to a line of semi trucks and that's all I need at the moment lol. I just set cruise control at 80 the rest of the time.


 
   
  As a previous Volkswagen owner, I'd recommend a few things. Don't waste your money on upgrading more than coilover suspension and a chip (software) upgrade. The software makes a huge difference and wont hurt anything, the same goes for the suspension. hp/$$ ratio is through the roof on those mods (or handling/$$). The thing is, when you go for a bigger turbo, you'll just want more and more... and more all the time. I've been through it too many times. That is fine if you don't mind spending the money to make more power, but the FWD setup just makes it hard to put power down. Just food for thought. I've done it myself and have plenty of friends who've done the same thing. In the end, they wish they would have just left it with a chip and suspension. Maybe I'm just power hungry:
   
  I did end up getting the M5 I posted a few days back, wonderful car.
   
  I'm also making progress on my Audi project. We decided the turbo is too small (yes the one in the pictures) and the mock-up block is in the car along with the new 6-speed (mock-up) trans. The real block is out getting line bored, main caps and girldle, and balance to 12k RPM. We've also just ordered a NASCAR Tilton triple disk clutch.


----------



## shrimants

Actually, this is exactly what i was thinking. That I would go with a small cosmetic mod here and there (classy spoiler but bigger than that lip spoiler, lower the suspension a touch) and just do a chip tune. The one thing that is a non-cosmetic mod i want to definitely do is put in an ESP off button. It is so annoying that they took it out, and even with 200 horse, it is nearly impossible to get going on a turn without spinning the tire and having the ECU simply cut all power to the engine. I dont care if the wheel spins for a bit during the summer, just let it spin and lets get going, theres traffic coming! lol.

I might look into doing a simple dyno/chip tuning and be done with it, especially if it only is a fraction of the cost and can be activated/deactivated with the push of a button.

One thing I've wanted more than anything is to use the car as a bluetooth receiver for my phone. Right now it downloads my phonebook over bluetooth and uses its own voice recognition software. but google voice is leaps and bounds ahead of volkswagen software. I'd love for the software to dumb itself down.

And finally I'd love to upgrade the audio a touch, but after hearing how horrendously midbass bloated it was in the car, I figured i'd just leave it alone and stick to wearing headphones or something if i REALLY had to listen to music. Heck, most of the time I just listen to audiobooks anyways.

Excellent advice, man. I'm really going to take it to heart. Its my future motorcycle that i want to do any mechanical work/modding on anyways. GSXR600 or some other 600cc is what i'm thinking. I learned on a 1000cc and although I khnow I should start on a 250cc, i dont have money to throw away on a 250cc that i'll get bored of after a year. I'm all for safety first, but i'm not getting a motorcycle because i put my personal safety above all else, you know?


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *loxxrider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As a previous Volkswagen owner, I'd recommend a few things. Don't waste your money on upgrading more than coilover suspension and a chip (software) upgrade. The software makes a huge difference and wont hurt anything, the same goes for the suspension. hp/$$ ratio is through the roof on those mods (or handling/$$). The thing is, when you go for a bigger turbo, you'll just want more and more... and more all the time. I've been through it too many times. That is fine if you don't mind spending the money to make more power, but the FWD setup just makes it hard to put power down. Just food for thought.
> 
> I'm also making progress on my Audi project. We decided the turbo is too small (yes the one in the pictures)


 
  I agree, my second VW was a vrt and it only had 5 gears yet it could spin wheels in 4th. I still miss it sometimes but it was too much of a beast for a daily driver.
   
  What did the Volvo turbo in the picture come off of?
   
  Quote: 





shrimants said:


> And finally I'd love to upgrade the audio a touch, but after hearing how horrendously midbass bloated it was in the car, I figured i'd just leave it alone and stick to wearing headphones or something if i REALLY had to listen to music. Heck, most of the time I just listen to audiobooks anyways.


 
  If you have the Dynaudio system I hear it is a real pain in the butt to modify. Just and fyi for you.


----------



## shrimants

I have whatever comes stock with the 2012 Jetta Gli base model. Not the fender package.


----------



## Ponefish

I know it was an addable option for our generation vehicles so I am guessing you don't have it which isn't a big deal but you decide to go with the touch screen display look into getting it second hand from an enthusiast. It's easier on the wallet and (usually) is still in good condition.


----------



## loxxrider

ponefish said:


> I agree, my second VW was a vrt and it only had 5 gears yet it could spin wheels in 4th. I still miss it sometimes but it was too much of a beast for a daily driver.
> 
> What did the Volvo turbo in the picture come off of?
> 
> If you have the Dynaudio system I hear it is a real pain in the butt to modify. Just and fyi for you.




Vrt's are awesome man. It's all in the sound. What an aural treat! Sometimes it's fun to spin the tires, but it is more fun to hook the power up. 

The turbo is from a volvo semi. Good for something around 800 hp but will choke this engine out on the top end.


----------



## Ponefish

That's awesome. I was thinking a tractor trailer when I saw it but I have never actually seen one. Didn't want to sound stupid which is why I didn't say anything but dang that's big.


----------



## supracrazy90

1990 supra midnight blue, sport top... My baby


----------



## Philimon




----------



## Magick Man

New baby, definitely keeping this one. It's a real `74 Carrera S, but not an RS. It was converted into an "RS re-creation", with body, drivetrain, and suspension modifications. Looks and drives spot-on like an original, though, even a little better with new adjustable dampers and 300bhp, but was much, much less expensive. Stupid, crazy fun to drive.


----------



## loxxrider

Hell yeah man, that thing is sick. I've always wanted an RS. Have you driven the turbos of that era? I haven't, but know of how notoriously wild they were to drive and how they'd bit you in the ass rounding a corner if you didn't know exactly what you were doing. Don't exactly want to try to induce understeer in one of those things if I understand correctly because once it starts going around, it aint comin' back!


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





philimon said:


>


 
   
   
  Oh hey I have one of those


----------



## Frankie007

Here's my baby

Here she is ripping up the snow 
le piece de resistance


----------



## loxxrider

What turbo are you running?


----------



## Frankie007

Nothing big its an FP red anything bigger i don't think I would be able to handle the lag...


----------



## loxxrider

Nice, I bet that's fun. What kind of spool/power are you getting with that?


----------



## Frankie007

She dynoed 389 on a dynojet dyno full spool up around 3500 rpm (27 psi)


----------



## loxxrider

Impressive! Sounds perfect for a nice street-car setup.


----------



## Frankie007

It's a lot of fun especially for a daily driver that can be driven no matter what conditions are like.


----------



## RochRx7

I wanted to post more recent pictures.. but seeing as I'm at work.. and haven't done much to the car externally anyway.. Figured I could I pull these off my old cardomain.
   

 


   

 Only cosmetic difference between the first two is I now use a 99'spec front lip and 15% tint.

 But these pics are like 3-4 years old.. even so.. not much has changed outside.. =)
   
  edit: shoutouts to Frankie for the nice ride bro.. I'd probably get smashed.. at least until my next upgrade comes in a few months >=)


----------



## Audioscope

Here's my GTI.  
   
  Just swapped in an Öhlins suspension recently.  The car has a limited slip differential and almost everything I could throw at it for even better handling.  The handling is excellent for a front wheel drive.
   
  Will be at 300+hp and 350 torque later.  More power to come!
   
  Winter Mode

   
   
In the Parking Garage

   
   
  Twin air intake


----------



## Ponefish

What sort of tune did you have done? APR?
  
  Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


>


 
   Looks beautiful! What kind/specs are the rims?


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> What sort of tune did you have done? APR?
> 
> Looks beautiful! What kind/specs are the rims?


 
   
  Cam @ Pettit Racing in West Palm Beach tuned it.. 

 I don't have any performance numbers since it's more tuned for reliability (drive it very often, and I no longer street race with 6 speeding tickets under my belt lol) so it's close to stock.. 
   
  BUT.. It does still have M2 perf downpipe, Blitz intake, Blitz exhaust, Blitz BOV, Racing Beat springs, Pettit SMIC (that cracked, now have stock modded intercooler in place)
   
  Rims.. I got for free (ashamed to say hehe) but they're Edge Engineering - Touring 19" ..from what I remember they're 255/35/19 rears and 235/35/19 in front.


----------



## Audioscope

Quote: 





ponefish said:


> What sort of tune did you have done? APR?
> 
> Looks beautiful! What kind/specs are the rims?


 
   
  Yep, I have an APR stage 1 tune on it.  Power mods include a Forge Twintake Intake, a Forge Twintercooler, and the APR Stage 1 only.  I am saving up for a bigger turbo to get 300+hp and 300+ torque.
   
  Some suspensions mods include: Custom Ohlins DFV coilovers (basically mechanically adaptive suspension), camber plates, Wavetrac limited slip differential., and small H&R swaybars front and rear.


----------



## Audioscope

Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> Cam @ Pettit Racing in West Palm Beach tuned it..
> 
> I don't have any performance numbers since it's more tuned for reliability (drive it very often, and I no longer street race with 6 speeding tickets under my belt lol) so it's close to stock..
> 
> ...


 
   
  What spring rate are you running?  19" rims with 35 series tires usually gives a jarring ride.  I would run 19" on mine too if it wasn't because of that.


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





audioscope said:


> What spring rate are you running?  19" rims with 35 series tires usually gives a jarring ride.  I would run 19" on mine too if it wasn't because of that.


 
  Ah man.. I've been using these old springs for the past 5-6 years.. iirc (rough memory) the spring rate was maybe around 200-260.. which at the time was supposed to be like a 5-15% increase over the stockies. (got those for free from another rx7 friend that was parting out his car lol)

 And yeah.. that's why in the more recent pics you see me using the 16" black wheels. with a 16/55/245 front and rear configuration. SOOOO much more comfortable.

 I never put much into the car itself.. light mods... lots of babying with the occasional push past 7000 rpm. 
   
  btw, sick GTI and you would love my neighborhood. 2 households of hardcore VW fans right next to me. 2 Corrados, 2 Jetta sedans, 2 Golfs.. lol.. I'll try to take a pic if I catch all their cars outside at once.


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> Rims.. I got for free (ashamed to say hehe) but they're Edge Engineering - Touring 19" ..from what I remember they're 255/35/19 rears and 235/35/19 in front.


 
  Don't be ashamed. They look really nice on it.
   
  Quote: 





audioscope said:


> Yep, I have an APR stage 1 tune on it.  Power mods include a Forge Twintake Intake, a Forge Twintercooler, and the APR Stage 1 only.  I am saving up for a bigger turbo to get 300+hp and 300+ torque.


 
  I was thinking about going APR stage 2 on mine but decided to go a different route. I read too many horror stories about people going to start their cars but the ECU was fried. Now I am probably going to sell mine in a couple of years.
   
  Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> 2 households of hardcore VW fans right next to me. 2 Corrados, 2 Jetta sedans, 2 Golfs.. lol.. I'll try to take a pic if I catch all their cars outside at once.


 
  Yes please!


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Not much "fi" involved but still...
   
  My wife's pride and joy:


----------



## basketball

Do any of you use radar detectors? Does anyone have experience with the valentine one or escort passport 8500 x50? Interest to hear any experiences and opinions.


----------



## Frankie007

I did a bunch of research a few years back before I bought my escort. Basically in all the reviews and test I read the escort passport performed so much better than the valentine. I've had my for over 7 years and that paired with a tad bit of common sense and vigilance has led to 0 speeding tickets and that's coming from someone that drives a 400whp car daily
Edit: I think the only thing that the valentine had going for it if I remember correctly is that it able to show where the signal is coming from either behind or in front of you. . 


basketball said:


> Do any of you use radar detectors? Does anyone have experience with the valentine one or escort passport 8500 x50? Interest to hear any experiences and opinions.


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





basketball said:


> Do any of you use radar detectors? Does anyone have experience with the valentine one or escort passport 8500 x50? Interest to hear any experiences and opinions.


 
   
  The one thing I always wanted to invest money in.. but never did.

 6 speeding tickets in.. it's too late for me now.. haha
   
  I had too much gadgets in my cockpit plus my speakers blasting my ears to probably even notice a radar detector shooting off. =\


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> The one thing I always wanted to invest money in.. but never did.
> 
> 6 speeding tickets in.. it's too late for me now.. haha
> 
> I had too much gadgets in my cockpit plus my speakers blasting my ears to probably even notice a radar detector shooting off. =\


 
  you can hardwire it lol. I have a valentine one and 8500 x50. If anyone wants to buy one PM me.


----------



## Audioscope

Too bad they don't allow radar detectors  where I live (in Canada)


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





audioscope said:


> Too bad they don't allow radar detectors  where I live (in Canada)


 
  Yeah they do! Just not in Ontario. 
   
  I sold the V1 and keeping the 8500.


----------



## Audioscope

Have you tried iphone apps like trapster? How well do these radar detectors work?


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





audioscope said:


> Have you tried iphone apps like trapster? How well do these radar detectors work?


 
  Well I can only speak for the 8500,  but if works the best for photo radar. It saves me every time. I know the 9500ix had red light detection, but I'm not sure how that one works.


----------



## loxxrider

Throwing around the idea of a 944 turbo (951) as a daily (I already have a plenty reliable daily, this will just be a more fuel-efficient addition to the stable).


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Throwing around the idea of a 944 turbo (951) as a daily (I already have a plenty reliable daily, this will just be a more fuel-efficient addition to the stable).


 
  I vote... yes!? Pics?


----------



## AAP8

2008 Corvette and a 2005 Acura TL ... both super fun cars to drive!!


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> I vote... yes!? Pics?


 

 Same, lets see some pics!


----------



## loxxrider

I didn't buy one yet! lol If you mean just pics of 944s in general, then I will look around for some pics on my lunch break.


----------



## Magick Man

I'd personally avoid an aging 4-cyl Porsche, unless you can afford the maintenance, which will be a lot higher than most will imagine. Maybe look into an older Boxster or Cayman?


----------



## loxxrider

magick man said:


> I'd personally avoid an aging 4-cyl Porsche, unless you can afford the maintenance, which will be a lot higher than most will imagine. Maybe look into an older Boxster or Cayman?



 
 Well, I do own an E39 M5 which is a maintenance monster in terms of cost. I also own an older Audi which parts are impossible to find for (so I just make them) and have several other cars to drive. Whenever maintenance on anything is required, I've always got something else to drive and can do all of the work myself from rebuilding engines, to fabricating parts, etc. I agree though that for most, it isn't a great idea  Google search pulled up these images for those who asked. My internet while I'm working in Saudi Arabia is horrid, so forgive me for not posting them properly... it wont even load the picture button on the post page for me or allow me to make paragraphs which is why this is all one big disgusting slop of words. These are two pretty good representations of what they look like in basically stock form. http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&docid=PDTSv_LxbflwgM&tbnid=J8d5zNh59HFzAM:&ved=0CAUQjBwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Feliteautoreport.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F11%2F1987_porsche_944_turbo_s.jpg&ei=TV9vUeCEMoiPtQa93oCIDg&psig=AFQjCNE_J2ycbv0oBAgurJ07BiPe1Gu8Ew&ust=1366339789857956 http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&docid=PDTSv_LxbflwgM&tbnid=J8d5zNh59HFzAM:&ved=0CAUQjBwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Feliteautoreport.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F11%2F1987_porsche_944_turbo_s.jpg&ei=TV9vUeCEMoiPtQa93oCIDg&psig=AFQjCNE_J2ycbv0oBAgurJ07BiPe1Gu8Ew&ust=1366339789857956 I may just put the money back into my major project car though. It's killing me not to be able to drive it, but these things take time!


----------



## Magick Man

loxxrider said:


> Well, I do own an E39 M5 which is a maintenance monster in terms of cost. I also own an older Audi which parts are impossible to find for (so I just make them) and have several other cars to drive. Whenever maintenance on anything is required, I've always got something else to drive and can do all of the work myself from rebuilding engines, to fabricating parts, etc. I agree though that for most, it isn't a great idea Google search pulled up these images for those who asked. My internet while I'm working in Saudi Arabia is horrid, so forgive me for not posting them properly... it wont even load the picture button on the post page for me or allow me to make paragraphs which is why this is all one big disgusting slop of words. These are two pretty good representations of what they look like in basically stock form. http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&docid=PDTSv_LxbflwgM&tbnid=J8d5zNh59HFzAM:&ved=0CAUQjBwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Feliteautoreport.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F11%2F1987_porsche_944_turbo_s.jpg&ei=TV9vUeCEMoiPtQa93oCIDg&psig=AFQjCNE_J2ycbv0oBAgurJ07BiPe1Gu8Ew&ust=1366339789857956http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&docid=PDTSv_LxbflwgM&tbnid=J8d5zNh59HFzAM:&ved=0CAUQjBwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Feliteautoreport.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F11%2F1987_porsche_944_turbo_s.jpg&ei=TV9vUeCEMoiPtQa93oCIDg&psig=AFQjCNE_J2ycbv0oBAgurJ07BiPe1Gu8Ew&ust=1366339789857956I may just put the money back into my major project car though. It's killing me not to be able to drive it, but these things take time!




I have an E28 M5 (an `88) as one of my daily drivers and I wouldn't trade it for anything twice its value, I love that car.



However, it does need more TLC than a newer vehicle. And you can't just ride it hard and put it away, at least not very often, or it will come back to haunt you. They can last forever, you just have to keep up with maintenance, which is always higher with a classic car.

Another issue to bring up with the 944 Turbo is lag, quite a bit of it. Here's an idea, how about a 928 or an older Carrera? I've noticed the prices on those have dropped through the floor and you wouldn't have any "aging turbo" issues. The 928 is a very nice ride and quite unique.


----------



## loxxrider

magick man said:


> I have an E28 M5 (an `88) as one of my daily drivers and I wouldn't trade it for anything twice its value, I love that car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome e28. I love me some bmws. I also own an e34 (non-M) and e36. A good friend of mine also owns a turbocharged e30 which makes around 380hp to the rear tires which is pretty fun. It keeps up with my m5 very well when it spools up. 

I'm no stranger to lag. My audi has a 76mm turbo on it good for about 1200 hp and doesn't spool until 5k rpm. It is being built to rev to 11k though  I have driven a 951 and didn't find the lag to be so terrible. It's all relative of course. I have my M5 for insta - torque. 

I do love 928's but I'm partially interested in this to get better fuel economy on my commute. I don't think the 928 will best anything I have other than the M5. I have always liked them though. I do like working with turbo cars as I've got plenty of extra parts laying around (even extra turbos). Anyway, I think the 944 is a little bit better of a track weapon too. Any opinion there? I really haven't looked into prices on older Carreras. How old are we talking?


----------



## Randall DZM

Current DD (Java black pearl paint is coming up next) Lots of suspension mods done and looking to do an EJ257 (USDM STI swap) eventually.
   
   
   


 Photos were all taken by a great local photographer friend! Enjoy!


----------



## basketball

I saw the 458 and mp4-12c and the 458 looks way nicer.


----------



## Magick Man

I agree, but the 458 is more of a maintenance headache (more delicate suspension and secondary systems), has comparatively awful fuel economy, and attracts cops like flies. Is gorgeous, though (as a coupe, don't care for the spider as much).


----------



## basketball

Performance wise maybe a different story. But yesterday at the car show the 458, to me looked a lot smother and nicer. It looked way more exotic. The mp4-12c looks more lifted and not at exotic. Performance is a differerent story.


----------



## Magick Man

In terms of performance, they're actually very close, in their own ways. The 458 is more fun to drive on an open road, or even on the track, it's more alive and exciting. The 12c is very controlled, you have to turn off TC, ESC, and engage Track to really get it to misbehave, and even then it still keeps on some ESC functions if things get hairy. With the 458, you turn off TC and you're on your own. Hell, even with it on you get the feeling it can and will bite you. McLaren tried to build the ultimate sports car, while Ferrari was building the best supercar. Each is awesome in its own way, and I'd rather drive the 12C around town (it's not much different than a small Merc S-class), but there's nothing like the 458 on a twisty road in the middle of nowhere.

All things being equal, and taking value into consideration, the best is the Carrera S (w/ MT). Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, it's the best all-around sports car on the road today. As a DD, for the track, and when you're just up to no good.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> In terms of performance, they're actually very close, in their own ways. The 458 is more fun to drive on an open road, or even on the track, it's more alive and exciting. The 12c is very controlled, you have to turn off TC, ESC, and engage Track to really get it to misbehave, and even then it still keeps on some ESC functions if things get hairy. With the 458, you turn off TC and you're on your own. Hell, even with it on you get the feeling it can and will bite you. McLaren tried to build the ultimate sports car, while Ferrari was building the best supercar. Each is awesome in its own way, and I'd rather drive the 12C around town (it's not much different than a small Merc S-class), but there's nothing like the 458 on a twisty road in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> All things being equal, and taking value into consideration, the best is the Carrera S (w/ MT). Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, it's the best all-around sports car on the road today. As a DD, for the track, and when you're just up to no good.




Yeah it's probably true! I wish I could drive all these cars. But didn't you only buy the mclaren over the 458 because of the service you got? You're not going to drive an exotic in the city most of the time though so I think the 458 would still be better all around...are you referring to the 997 carrera s?


----------



## Magick Man

I tried ordering a spider but they ignored me, so I went to McLaren. I did end up getting a 458, but I bought a pre-owned coupe. It's not awful to drive around town, but it is less "civilized" in slow traffic. It wants to lurch forward, so you have to keep an eye on the car in front, so you don't end up under his rear bumper. The carbon ceramic brakes aren't very good for stop and go traffic either, they feel numb and hard until they warm up, and turning at slow speeds isn't as comfortable or easy as it should be. Like I said, the McLaren is a luxury coupe, very smooth and easy at any speed, with the best ride this side of a Maybach. The Ferrari is more fun on a country road and the track, however (and prettier). But if I had to use it every day in the city as a DD, I'd go postal.

The 991 Carrera S was the one I was talking about, it's stunning. What a great car.


----------



## loxxrider

I will second all of the comments about the 458. Very accurate description. I would argue that the c6 vette is the best value as a sports car, but that is , only as a sports car/track car. As a dd... Yuck.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Formula Hybrid. A student run competition, we built a lot of the car from the ground up. Carbon Monocoque, Carbon wheels, Carbon Steering wheel with display, paddle shifting. Hybrid power train putting out around 80 hp, with a maximum possible output of 170hp. Chassis is 460 pounds wet.



http://imgur.com/a/ozqfB


----------



## loxxrider

What school?


----------



## gore.rubicon

McMaster


----------



## basketball

Dodge Caliber SRT-4 beating a GT500 in a drag race.


----------



## leftnose

A bit of parking lot porn I came across this morning on my way into work.
   

   
   
  R8 GT and a 612.
   
  I'll take the Audi, thanks.


----------



## Magick Man

Well yeah, 612 values are practically in freefall now. The R8 really is a sweet driving car.


----------



## Magick Man

Got this yesterday, 2012 Golf R:



Big boy tuning, with details at each step, will begin tomorrow. We're going to see what this thing can do, and at what price points. So far I really like it, it's like a baby A45 AMG.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> Got this yesterday, 2012 Golf R:
> 
> 
> 
> Big boy tuning, with details at each step, will begin tomorrow. We're going to see what this thing can do, and at what price points. So far I really like it, it's like a baby A45 AMG.




You have every nice car. Should have gotten 4 door though.


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> You have every nice car. Should have gotten 4 door though.




Why? I don't plan for anyone to ever ride in the back seat. This is going to be a track toy.


----------



## Towaui

Accord 02 Coupe~


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Got this yesterday, 2012 Golf R:
> 
> Big boy tuning, with details at each step, will begin tomorrow. We're going to see what this thing can do, and at what price points. So far I really like it, it's like a baby A45 AMG.


 
   

 Check out the APR tunes, that is pretty much what everyone has had the most success with. You're pretty limited on what turbo's you can run in the MkVI's because there are only like 3-5 tunes out there.


----------



## Bones13

2013 Porsche 981 Boxster - white with navy top/interior.  Sadly, if I had waited another model year, I could have overpaid for a Burmeister audio system instead of the Bose.  The sound is pretty good though.
   
  With the global warming going on, its been one of the coolest springs here on the Gulf Coast, and the top has pretty much been down since I picked it up in December, except for rain.  The top goes up/down at speeds up to 30 some odd mph, so I will keep the top down even on questionable days.


----------



## Magick Man

ponefish said:


> Check out the APR tunes, that is pretty much what everyone has had the most success with. You're pretty limited on what turbo's you can run in the MkVI's because there are only like 3-5 tunes out there.




We do our own work in-house, but from the looks of it, all we'll need to bother with is software, intake, and exhaust. That and some new Michelin Pilot SS meats. The stock Bosch turbo and IC looks to be good for nearly 400bhp, if we have heat issues we can always get something bigger.


----------



## loxxrider

You will definitely push that turbo way past its efficiency range (heat) at 400 chp if it doesn't choke out by then. Those cars are torque monsters on stock turbos though which is really what is fun and useful at the track. Any plans for weight loss/suspension? Getting rid of that stock suspension for some adjustable Konis (my experiences with Bilstein have all left me frustrated so far in terms of longevity and customer service) and some coil springs will do that car SO MUCH good.


----------



## jonathanvaljean

-2010 Infiniti G37 (Slate Blue)
  -2007 MINI Cooper S (Silver/Black)
  -1989 Porsche Turbo S (Velvet Red)


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





magick man said:


> We do our own work in-house, but from the looks of it, all we'll need to bother with is software, intake, and exhaust. That and some new Michelin Pilot SS meats. The stock Bosch turbo and IC looks to be good for nearly 400bhp, if we have heat issues we can always get something bigger.


 

 Software is what I was referring to. I'll be interested to see what you do with it. Here's a pic of my MKVI GTI:

   
  It has been my first "newer" car and I don't really enjoy it that much. I'll be trying to sell it next summer once my project car is on the road.


----------



## kazsud

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> When I worked in the parts dept we had quite a few calls about the supercharged versions but none on the turbo versions. The supercharged ones that came in tended to fail after 110K mi range which isn't very high. I would love to get a Cooper S but they always go for a lot at the auctions. Im gonna go ghetto style and test drive one of the new Coopers (with no intention of buying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What failed on them?


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





magick man said:


> We do our own work in-house, but from the looks of it, all we'll need to bother with is software, intake, and exhaust. That and some new Michelin Pilot SS meats. The stock Bosch turbo and IC looks to be good for nearly 400bhp, if we have heat issues we can always get something bigger.


 
  Are you going to get a Scion FRS or BRZ?


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> Are you going to get a Scion FRS or BRZ?




Probably not, I wasn't really that impressed with it.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> Probably not, I wasn't really that impressed with it.




What for the STI BRZ.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> A bit of parking lot porn I came across this morning on my way into work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, that R8 is beautiful. That 612 Scaglietti is gorgeous also, I don't know why Ferrari discontinued that model...


----------



## basketball

I saw a Maserati mc12 Corsa today. In orange and white. The nicest car I ever saw in person.


----------



## Magick Man

I've seen an Enzo but not an MC12.


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I've seen an Enzo but not an MC12.


 
  For me vice versa. lol. I;ve nerver seen a enzo in person. The MC12 Corsa was right beside me at a red light. It sounded incredible. It was the one by edo competition and the exact one in this video: 
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VFVerY8l2Pg
   
  The Enzo is owned by a guy from Calgary.


----------



## Magick Man

I will get one (an Enzo), some day, but it's got to be black.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> I will get one (an Enzo), some day, but it's got to be black.




Yeah the Enzo is awesome too shares many components with the MC12. For me the orange and white paint did it for me. I hear there is a new Enzo coming out?


----------



## Magick Man

The LaFerrari? Yeah, it's shipping at the end of this year. 



Oh I wasn't dissing the MC12, it's an amazing machine, for sure.


----------



## LazBro123

Ok guys, let's create a huge debate..... Ferrari or Lamborghini? 
   
  Even I do not know which brand to prefer myself!


----------



## loxxrider

Go drive them and you will see that there is no debate at all. I used to think I'd pick a lambo just because if you have a supercar, you might as well get something that is bonkers in every way (look, sound, etc.) and sounds sweet like the lambo V10s and V12s as opposed to many of the Ferarris' flat plane crank V8s. Then I drove a Gallardo and a 458 Italia. There is no debate, the 458 destroys the lambo in every way possible other than (to me) it sounds boring.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Go drive them and you will see that there is no debate at all. I used to think I'd pick a lambo just because if you have a supercar, you might as well get something that is bonkers in every way (look, sound, etc.) and sounds sweet like the lambo V10s and V12s as opposed to many of the Ferarris' flat plane crank V8s. Then I drove a Gallardo and a 458 Italia. There is no debate, the 458 destroys the lambo in every way possible other than (to me) it sounds boring.


 
  Lol I'm 16, so I don't think I'm driving anything above 200 hp lol! I'm getting my permit in the next couple of months . How does the 458 destroy the Gallardo? They are both beautiful cars.


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





lazbro123 said:


> Lol I'm 16, so I don't think I'm driving anything above 200 hp lol! I'm getting my permit in the next couple of months . How does the 458 destroy the Gallardo? They are both beautiful cars.


 
  Here is a post I made on another forum detailing my go at the Exotic Driving Experience. 
   
  [size=13.333333969116211px]I did this in Orlando. At the time, they had the two [/size]lambos[size=13.333333969116211px], the R8, a 911, and the 458. It was my graduation gift from my parents. I was offered any car I wanted, and stupidly chose the better of the two Lambos. I just wanted that amazing aural experience to go along with the driving. The [/size]Ferrari[size=13.333333969116211px] just doesn't offer that to me unfortunately.[/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]Well... that all changed when I arrived. They were doing some maintenance on the lambo I chose, so they asked me if I would like to drive the 458 instead. They insisted it would be better, but I tried not to seem too excited. They said they'd let me drive that and then let me drive the lesser Lambo for a few laps when I finished driving the Ferrari as further compensation for the loss of the better lambo. I was pretty dang happy about that idea, so off we went. [/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]In summary, I am SO glad things happened the way they did. I came to learn several new things that day. For one, Lambos are utter **** on the track compared to [/size]Ferraris[size=13.333333969116211px]. The 458 is an absolute track weapon and too much car for me on the track without some serious practice first if I'm honest. The Audi R8 is the complete opposite of a piece of **** even though it is also made by Volkswagen Audi Group and is AWD.[/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]As I mentioned, I got the 458 on the track and was thoroughly impressed with it in every way possible other than the noise it makes (I just don't like flat-plane V8 sounds compared to a V-anything) and the lack of headroom with a helmet. I'm 6' even, so if you are tall, watch out in this car. You definitely will not like driving it with a helmet on. I was lucky to get an awesome instructor who encouraged me to push the car and get the fastest [/size]lap times[size=13.333333969116211px] I possibly could. Yes, they do have a way to limit the car's power (it's like a potentiometer that can retard throttle position), but they will only use it if you are a crazy idiot and not listening to anything they tell you... like when to hit the brakes for example! They also block off the speedometer because it tends to distract people from the driving (there are a lot of tards who go out there attempting to drive these things). You get to see the rev-counter though, and that is all I really care about. Entry speed in corners should not be done by a number, but by feel in my opinion. [/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]So as I said, the 458 was a little bit too much car for me. Part of the track is on the infield of the raceway there, and part is on the banked section of their NASCAR!!!! track. I could feel the traction control kick in through that corner at 90 mph if I tried to exit too hard, and upon entering too fast one time, the car started to walk up the [/size]banking[size=13.333333969116211px] toward the wall. That was a ton of fun for me, and the instructor guided me through the whole thing keeping me right on the edge of the car's capabilities as long as my driving could keep up. Unfortunately it couldn't on the infield... I consider myself pretty decent at navigating and finding the apex on nice connecting sweepers, but am just not used to dealing with tight, autocross-ish turns. My inexperience really showed there. I just couldn't believe how fast that car was around the track. I've been in much faster cars in a straight line, but nothing that could navigate around the track the way that 458 Italia could. I would NOT drive that car with the traction control off, at least not until gaining some serious seat-time in it. Also, this was the first time in my life I've ever said that a car should have a flappy-paddle gearbox. It is just too fast for a manual transmission... honestly.[/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]After that, I got a few laps in with the Lambo LP5(60?) Superleggera. First impressions were that the interior was incredibly awesome and the levels of grip were awesome as well.. I could nail it anywhere in that 90 mph banked turn without a hint of traction loss. After 1.5 or two laps, I broke it. It started thunking around the big banked turn one time and then it went into limp-mode which we couldn't fix. Mind you, the other lambo was down for the count all day as well. That speaks for the reliability a little bit, not that the Ferrari is likely much better. There were a few other things I noticed immediately... the steering feel was not there in the car, nor was any kind of feel really. The dynamics of the handling just wasn't there either... there was definitely some understeer plow present. The worst killer was the gearbox. What a hunk of ****. Every single shift results in the car lurching forward, pausing, and then slamming back into gear which seriously unsettles the car when it is at speed around any kind of turn. Of course, with a 6-speed it would have been much better.[/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]Since the Lambo broke, they offered me a lap or two in the V10 R8. I am so glad I got the [/size]opportunity[size=13.333333969116211px] to drive that too because it is such a different beast than the Lambo. It is much more neutral-handling, there is some feel involved in all of the control systems, the gearbox shifts significantly better (strange since I assume it is basically the same thing) and it retains the awesome grip of the AWD system and that awesome Audi/Lambo V10 engine. It isn't as fast as the Ferrari... in fact it really doesn't do anything as well as the Ferrari, but it sure does them well for a heck of a lot less money. I don't understand how people can have them sitting in their garage... I'd buy one and take it to the track as often as possible... and I really may consider that one day! [/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
 [size=13.333333969116211px]In the end, it was totally worth the price of admission. I got more than I bargained for which was nice, but I would have been just as excited about it if I hadn't. If you don't come back from doing this with a huge smile plastered to your face, you aren't a human being.[/size]
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  [size=13.333333969116211px]On another note, I just drove my M5 for the first time in two months and WHAT A CAR! Gotta love it [/size]


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Here is a post I made on another forum detailing my go at the Exotic Driving Experience.
> 
> [size=13.333333969116211px]I did this in Orlando. At the time, they had the two [/size]lambos[size=13.333333969116211px], the R8, a 911, and the 458. It was my graduation gift from my parents. I was offered any car I wanted, and stupidly chose the better of the two Lambos. I just wanted that amazing aural experience to go along with the driving. The [/size]Ferrari[size=13.333333969116211px] just doesn't offer that to me unfortunately.[/size][size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
> [size=13.333333969116211px][/size]
> ...


 
  Wow great read, thanks so much for posting!! It does seem like the 458 Italia is the better car. The R8 is a great car, but from what I read (and specs), it cannot keep up with the 458 and the gallardo. And I love the M5 as well. Did you drive the V10 model (E60) or the V8 model (F10)?


----------



## loxxrider

I'm not sure how the R8 and lambo would do against each-other around a track, but I think most people would find the R8 much easier (intuitive) and fun to drive. It felt more balanced and precise than the gallardo to me, but I had limited time with both of them. There is no question that the 458 is MUCH faster than both though, especially around the track rather than in a straight line. It is just in a whole different league. I'd recommend it to anyone who wants to go racing (and can afford it). It is a race car. The other two cars are more at home on the street if you ask me (though the shifting of the 458 is so much nicer (faster AND smoother) than the other two cars that it is better on the street in that respect). 
   
  I own an E39 M5 actually which is a naturally aspirated V8. It makes 400 hp and close to that in torque. The beauty of the car is the way it makes the power. I played with an E9x M3 at Sebring a few months back and was pulling on him if that gives you an idea of what the older M5 can do. The newer V10 and even newer turbo V8 versions are totally awesome too, but I prefer this beast for its raw character. I've driven the V10 (E60), but not the new twin turbo V8 (F10). I hear they are a blast when uncorked a bit (software upgrade and then exhaust change to get rid of that crap exhaust note that it has in stock form). I'd love to own one when prices come down in about ten years. 
   
  Here are a few videos from my M5. One is chasing that E9x M3 around Sebring and the other is racing my friend's turbo'd E30.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> I'm not sure how the R8 and lambo would do against each-other around a track, but I think most people would find the R8 much easier (intuitive) and fun to drive. It felt more balanced and precise than the gallardo to me, but I had limited time with both of them. There is no question that the 458 is MUCH faster than both though, especially around the track rather than in a straight line. It is just in a whole different league. I'd recommend it to anyone who wants to go racing (and can afford it). It is a race car. The other two cars are more at home on the street if you ask me (though the shifting of the 458 is so much nicer (faster AND smoother) than the other two cars that it is better on the street in that respect).
> 
> I own an E39 M5 actually which is a naturally aspirated V8. It makes 400 hp and close to that in torque. The beauty of the car is the way it makes the power. I played with an E9x M3 at Sebring a few months back and was pulling on him if that gives you an idea of what the older M5 can do. The newer V10 and even newer turbo V8 versions are totally awesome too, but I prefer this beast for its raw character. I've driven the V10 (E60), but not the new twin turbo V8 (F10). I hear they are a blast when uncorked a bit (software upgrade and then exhaust change to get rid of that crap exhaust note that it has in stock form). I'd love to own one when prices come down in about ten years.
> 
> Here are a few videos from my M5. One is chasing that E9x M3 around Sebring and the other is racing my friend's turbo'd E30.


 
  Thanks for the vids, really enjoyed them!! Your M5 can really accelerate :O. And yeah, I'm starting to agree with you that the 458 is a better car overall than the gallardo. It's too bad the murcielago is not in production anymore (heard it was discontinued in 2010). That car was a killer!


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





lazbro123 said:


> Thanks for the vids, really enjoyed them!! Your M5 can really accelerate :O. And yeah, I'm starting to agree with you that the 458 is a better car overall than the gallardo. It's too bad the murcielago is not in production anymore (heard it was discontinued in 2010). That car was a killer!


 
   
  You'd definitely agree if you drove it. I always thought the same way. I thought Ferraris were overrated, but the 458 proves that it isn't the case at all. The murcis definitely were very cool and the sound was beyond belief in person. I've never driven one, but I'm sure they're quite fun.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> You'd definitely agree if you drove it. I always thought the same way. I thought Ferraris were overrated, but the 458 proves that it isn't the case at all. The murcis definitely were very cool and the sound was beyond belief in person. I've never driven one, but I'm sure they're quite fun.


 
  Lol I heard one when I was at Fort Lauderdale Beach in Florida (I live in Montreal btw), and the sound got the whole crowd looking. Wow it's insane.The grunt of that V12 is crazy, and LOUD. It's a shame it's not in production anymore :/


----------



## FlyingFungus

The Murcielago is still my favorite Lambo.

I'd love to own a lambo or ferrari or any nice expensive car one day. For now though, Im stuck with a Jeep Patriot...free at least thanks to my job.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> The LaFerrari? Yeah, it's shipping at the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wasn't dissing the MC12, it's an amazing machine, for sure.




Let me guess you ordered one?


----------



## Magick Man

Yes, #444, deposit made. 

No talk about the MP4-12C? Not as much fun factor as the 458, and not as surefooted as the R8, but it's the best handling car I've ever driven. If you turn off all the electronic nannies, it can scare you.


----------



## loxxrider

I'd talk about it, but I have no knowledge of that car at all let alone experience with it. I would imagine it could be scary. I got a scare from my M5 today driving in the rain with the traction control off. It was brought on intentionally, but I got a little more sideways than expected in second and then third gears


----------



## basketball

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Yes, #444, deposit made.
> 
> No talk about the MP4-12C? Not as much fun factor as the 458, and not as surefooted as the R8, but it's the best handling car I've ever driven. If you turn off all the electronic nannies, it can scare you.


 
  I knew it! And it must be black? How'd you get on the list? I thought you hated ferrari?


----------



## Magick Man

Getting on the list is easy, just sign up early and have money in hand, they won't turn away cash, unless they feel that you're only buying it to flip (which I'm absolutely not doing). I actually ordered red, rosso corsa, with red leather and black alcantara, and an extra set of ultra light wheels with P Zero Corsas for the track.

My issue was trying to order a 458 spider, but I got in a little too late and they wanted a boot full of money to cut line, or I'd have to wait until 2015. So instead of the drop top 458 I ordered the 12C spider and bought a pre-owned 458 coupe, couldn't be happier with that choice so it all worked out.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> Getting on the list is easy, just sign up early and have money in hand, they won't turn away cash, unless they feel that you're only buying it to flip (which I'm absolutely not doing). I actually ordered red, rosso corsa, with red leather and black alcantara, and an extra set of ultra light wheels with P Zero Corsas for the track.
> 
> My issue was trying to order a 458 spider, but I got in a little too late and they wanted a boot full of money to cut line, or I'd have to wait until 2015. So instead of the drop top 458 I ordered the 12C spider and bought a pre-owned 458 coupe, couldn't be happier with that choice so it all worked out.




That's awesome. You should take some pictures when you take delivery.


----------



## loxxrider

and some videos of you ripping on it


----------



## Magick Man

It's likely at least a year away, although I'm on the list I'm nowhere near the top.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> I'd talk about it, but I have no knowledge of that car at all let alone experience with it. I would imagine it could be scary. I got a scare from my M5 today driving in the rain with the traction control off. It was brought on intentionally, but I got a little more sideways than expected in second and then third gears


 
  lol cool. Your M5 is really loud (Can tell from the videos)! And yeahh, it was really scary, like a lion roaring.


----------



## Magick Man

Scare factor depends on the car, how they're setup, what type of stability and traction control they have, if any. Older supercars, like the F40, have amazing amounts of mechanical grip and are shockingly nimble (even more so now, with new tire tech) , but within reason. After a certain point they will try to hurt you if you take liberties with them, and RMR platforms like to bite the hardest.


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





lazbro123 said:


> lol cool. Your M5 is really loud (Can tell from the videos)! And yeahh, it was really scary, like a lion roaring.


 
  It does sound kind of loud in the videos, but it is actually really quiet when cruising around and at idle. It only gets loud when you step on it. In fact, my father is constantly telling me that it should be louder (he likes a nice lumpy idle). I really love the way it can be a two-faced monster though. It is pretty luxurious, smooth, and refined when you want it to be, and then when you take a corner hard or get on the throttle, it turns into an animal. There is nothing better to drive on a daily basis if you want a sedan! 
   
  I'm still on the lookout for a daily driver (it doesn't have to be super reliable as I have other options to drive). I have been looking for the right E28 or E24 BMW and I almost bought a nice Audi 4000 over the weekend, but it just wasn't in the cards despite the great price. Porsche 944 is heavily on the radar too. I will report back when I run across the right deal in the next few months  There are a lot of great cars out there which can be bought and then sold a few years later for a profit or at least without taking a loss which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Magick Man

loxxrider said:


> I'd talk about it, but I have no knowledge of that car at all let alone experience with it. I would imagine it could be scary. I got a scare from my M5 today driving in the rain with the traction control off. It was brought on intentionally, but I got a little more sideways than expected in second and then third gears




The 12C is the least scary supercar I've ever driven. With the safety systems on it's nearly impossible to wreck, unless that's what you're trying to do (or you're asleep). IMO, it's a little too watered down, you have to turn off those systems and drive like a fool to be in any real danger. Not to say it isn't brilliant, it is, but sometimes you can't tell if you're actually driving the car.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> It does sound kind of loud in the videos, but it is actually really quiet when cruising around and at idle. It only gets loud when you step on it. In fact, my father is constantly telling me that it should be louder (he likes a nice lumpy idle). I really love the way it can be a two-faced monster though. It is pretty luxurious, smooth, and refined when you want it to be, and then when you take a corner hard or get on the throttle, it turns into an animal. There is nothing better to drive on a daily basis if you want a sedan!
> 
> I'm still on the lookout for a daily driver (it doesn't have to be super reliable as I have other options to drive). I have been looking for the right E28 or E24 BMW and I almost bought a nice Audi 4000 over the weekend, but it just wasn't in the cards despite the great price. Porsche 944 is heavily on the radar too. I will report back when I run across the right deal in the next few months  There are a lot of great cars out there which can be bought and then sold a few years later for a profit or at least without taking a loss which is pretty awesome.


 
  Yeah exactly! Even I don't know much about tuning cars, maybe you should upgrade the mufflers of your M5 to make the engine note louder on the outside. My dad drives a Jaguar XFR, which is plenty fast and seems loud on the inside, but it really is not too loud on the outside when accelerating. That's probably a similar case with your M5. As well, I love the Porsche 944 (which was back in the 1980s, right?). Very sleek looking, especially when considering when it was in production! The Audio 4000 is nice too, but I'd take the 944 in a heartbeat.


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





lazbro123 said:


> Yeah exactly! Even I don't know much about tuning cars, maybe you should upgrade the mufflers of your M5 to make the engine note louder on the outside. My dad drives a Jaguar XFR, which is plenty fast and seems loud on the inside, but it really is not too loud on the outside when accelerating. That's probably a similar case with your M5. As well, I love the Porsche 944 (which was back in the 1980s, right?). Very sleek looking, especially when considering when it was in production! The Audio 4000 is nice too, but I'd take the 944 in a heartbeat.


 
  Whats funny is it is actually kind of the opposite. It is quite vocal from the outside if you listen to it ride by, but on the inside it is very pleasant because there is no drone or anything. It is just the engine's nature to get loud under load and stay relatively quiet otherwise. I've noticed the same with my E36 (inline 6) even with the mufflers and resonators removed (temporarily). It was very loud on load, but otherwise actually very quiet. 
   
  The M5 doesn't have any mufflers by the way. Just cats and resonators 
   
  The beauty of the 944 is the handling. They are insanely good to drive. Such neutral handling, you just point the nose in the right direction and it goes. It is no wonder they have dominated track days for so long... kinda like a more expensive version of a miata in terms of handling ability and fun factor at the track. 
   
  The Audi is just because I have a history with Audis (my current project is a 1000+ hp awd Audi sedan) and lots of friends who own them. There was one for sale for very cheap ($2500) at a show I went to over the weekend and it was a very clean, solid daily driver. It would have made a nice little commuter, but a 944 turbo would make for a much better one!
   
  So now I have a question for you. You are 16 right? So do you have your own car yet? What is it and what do you really want to own in the future? My first car was a Nissan sentra SE-R. It was a great car, but kind of embarrassing since noone understood why they were cool (they came with an SR20de and a limited slip diff which was awesome!). Then I got a VW jetta with 1.8t that I put a bigger turbo on. Now I've moved onto bigger and better things, but it has been fun so I'm just curious to hear what you are enthusiastic about


----------



## LazBro123

Quote:


loxxrider said:


> Whats funny is it is actually kind of the opposite. It is quite vocal from the outside if you listen to it ride by, but on the inside it is very pleasant because there is no drone or anything. It is just the engine's nature to get loud under load and stay relatively quiet otherwise. I've noticed the same with my E36 (inline 6) even with the mufflers and resonators removed (temporarily). It was very loud on load, but otherwise actually very quiet.
> 
> The M5 doesn't have any mufflers by the way. Just cats and resonators
> 
> ...


 
  I don't have a car yet. I'm actually on my last theory lesson in driving school to get my learner's permit! I want something simple, efficient, and not too fast. Later in the years, when I have more driving experience, I'll get faster and more luxurious cars (depends what I can afford haha!), specifically European cars. I have been a car fan since I was a little kid, and have research about it for years. My dad is really the one who got me into cars, but now I probably know more than him about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> The 12C is the least scary supercar I've ever driven. With the safety systems on it's nearly impossible to wreck, unless that's what you're trying to do (or you're asleep). IMO, it's a little too watered down, you have to turn off those systems and drive like a fool to be in any real danger. Not to say it isn't brilliant, it is, but sometimes you can't tell if you're actually driving the car.




Like a gtr?


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> Like a gtr?




Only the GTR has a ride that's so hard it'll break your back.


----------



## basketball

magick man said:


> Only the GTR has a ride that's so hard it'll break your back.




Really? What about a lotus Elise?


----------



## Magick Man

basketball said:


> Really? What about a lotus Elise?




I've never driven an Elise, but I imagine it's pretty stiff too.


----------



## LazBro123

Quote: 





magick man said:


> I've never driven an Elise, but I imagine it's pretty stiff too.


 
  I've been in a Lotus Elise, and it is very stiff.


----------



## wind016

Hi guys. I just want to get a new Ford Fusion Hybrid. Looks sexy and saves gas.


----------



## Magick Man

Sorry, I can't link sexy and hybrid together, that's too much of a stretch for me. Even the Porsche 918 is a bit of a pig @1700kg.


----------



## loxxrider

Agreed. I also don't like to link hybrid and environmentally friendly together. Ever seen what it takes to manufacture and dispose of all those batteries?


----------



## Magick Man

loxxrider said:


> Agreed. I also don't like to link hybrid and environmentally friendly together. Ever seen what it takes to manufacture and dispose of all those batteries?




This, absolutely! It's a smokescreen to make consumers feel they're being more environmentally conscious. Want a car that has a smaller "carbon footprint" and saves money at the pump? Buy a diesel.

KERS technology looks great, but it'll take years for that to filter down to regular consumer models.


----------



## wind016

Quote: 





magick man said:


> This, absolutely! It's a smokescreen to make consumers feel they're being more environmentally conscious. Want a car that has a smaller "carbon footprint" and saves money at the pump? Buy a diesel.
> 
> KERS technology looks great, but it'll take years for that to filter down to regular consumer models.


 
   
  Yea, I don't know much about cars. Interesting you say diesel. On of my clients just switched his vehicles to support diesel. He's also not liking the "green" mentality of the bay area. Sure the batteries are a problem, but oil has much more detrimental global environmental and political implications. And I hear they are working on a fast charging and biodegradable graphene supercapacitor which may one day replace batteries as we know it.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





magick man said:


> This, absolutely! It's a smokescreen to make consumers feel they're being more environmentally conscious. Want a car that has a smaller "carbon footprint" and saves money at the pump? Buy a diesel.
> 
> KERS technology looks great, but it'll take years for that to filter down to regular consumer models.


 

 Yeah, legislated environmental protections are often not very well thought out. Remember the ethanol biofuel movement that ended up wasting food and starving some parts of the country? Many of my engineering projects in school have had an emphasis on environmental impact, and what I've found is that there are so many factors to consider simultaneously. Diesels are not favored in the U.S. because of the high NOx emissions they cause, but they consume less fuel due to the higher compression ratios and produce fewer unburnt hydrocarbons and CO emissions. The law, unfortunately, doesn't take that into account.


----------



## Magick Man

That's why, IMO, the future will be diesel + KERS hybrids, large-scale battery usage in vehicles is unsustainable without introducing future environmental disaster. VW/Audi has already built a sedan that gets 100mpg, and makes 450bhp w/ 700 lb/ft of torque, all while weighing only 2500lbs. Expect to see it as an A4 option by 2016.


----------



## jonathanvaljean

Quote: 





magick man said:


> That's why, IMO, the future will be diesel + KERS hybrids, large-scale battery usage in vehicles is unsustainable without introducing future environmental disaster. VW/Audi has already built a sedan that gets 100mpg, and makes 450bhp w/ 700 lb/ft of torque, all while weighing only 2500lbs. Expect to see it as an A4 option by 2016.


 
  That sounds absolutely amazing!  Wow!


----------



## wind016

Quote: 





magick man said:


> That's why, IMO, the future will be diesel + KERS hybrids, large-scale battery usage in vehicles is unsustainable without introducing future environmental disaster. VW/Audi has already built a sedan that gets 100mpg, and makes 450bhp w/ 700 lb/ft of torque, all while weighing only 2500lbs. Expect to see it as an A4 option by 2016.


 
   
  But isn't diesel fuel a bit hard to come by as compared to conventional? Sorry I'm a total noob. However, I have been saving up for my next car. Been thinking about BMW 1,3 series and various hybrids.


----------



## revolink24

wind016 said:


> But isn't diesel fuel a bit hard to come by as compared to conventional? Sorry I'm a total noob. However, I have been saving up for my next car. Been thinking about BMW 1,3 series and various hybrids.




These days diesel fuel is available at 90% of gas stations, even in the US. 100% in Europe.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Well I don't drive (I am 16) 
   
  In our family  - 
   
  1)BMW 328i (F30) with M Performance engine upgrade 
  2)Toyota Fortuner (Not like Hilux but very similar)
  3)Chevy Cruze 
  4)Renault Scala (Most of you have never heard of it - Chauffeur Driven)


----------



## FlyingFungus

Anyone have any long term experience with the following cars? Ford Mustang (2011 and onwards), Infiniti G sedan or coupe (2008 onwards) or Nissan Maxima (2010 onwards)

And by long term i mean a lot of mileage or more than a year.


----------



## jonathanvaljean

Quote: 





flyingfungus said:


> Anyone have any long term experience with the following cars? Ford Mustang (2011 and onwards), Infiniti G sedan or coupe (2008 onwards) or Nissan Maxima (2010 onwards)
> 
> And by long term i mean a lot of mileage or more than a year.


 
  I have owned my 2010 Infiniti G37 Sedan since March of 2010.  It has been a joy from the start.  I'm at 43,600 miles and haven't encountered the first problem.  At the time, Infiniti ranked 4th on Consumer Reports's reliability ratings, and, apart from being a joy to drive, it is certainly living up to its billing with respect to being low-maintenance.  I have a 7-year/100K warranty, but I doubt that I'll even need it.


----------



## PFULMTL

Bought a project rallycross car: 1992 Subaru SVX.
  Techncially my only car as I ride my bike everywhere.  I haven't owned a car for three years ^ ^;  Not because I can't afford it, I just feel better riding my bike, which also saves me money to do random things like this, vacations, or buy headphones haha.

  Since it has a clean title, +96K miles, new tires, timing belt, everything works, and was friggin cheap ($1,200), I think dropping a few thousand into making it fresh is a good way to occupy my summer to the rest of the year or more.  I'm doing all of the maintenance myself for what I know how to do and have the tools for.  Body work will come last as it only has door dings, fist size dent in rear, and cracking paint in the corners.
   
  I have my first rallycross next weekend.  I just want to run it in it's current state to see how it does.
  Since the car is heavy (3,525lbs), I'm mostly focusing on weight reduction as much as I can before I have to pay for lighter parts (lighter rims, battery, seat, etc?).  I've already taken out most of the rear interior and working my way forward.  I've been weighing everything so far, and I've gotten the car down to roughly 3,380lbs, but there's more to go!  My goal is to get it closer to 3,000lbs.  I'll be racing without bumpers if I have to!
   

   

   
  Within the next month I'll have new slotted rotors, brakes, pads, transmission fluid cooler.  In a few months, I'll start working on the suspension, roll cage, looking for a new transmission, better radiator, and lastly more power.  I won't be adding much power really because I think the V6 230Hp, 228ft/lbs is good enough if the car was only lighter, but some basic things like air intake, exhaust, ported intake/exhaust manifolds.  I'd be happy with +250HP.
   
  I'll be running in the modified class, so I can do almost anything...anything except moving the radiator to the rear if I read that correctly, which is sad because the weight distribution is front 59/rear 41, which is not that great.  I'll be getting a lighter battery and moving it to the rear at least.  Will be removing the AC also, since I can survive without it.
   
  I know I could have bought an old Subaru Impreza for a few thousand, but eh, I thought it would be too boring and underpowered.  Why not work on a rare car?


----------



## FlyingFungus

jonathanvaljean said:


> I have owned my 2010 Infiniti G37 Sedan since March of 2010.  It has been a joy from the start.  I'm at 43,600 miles and haven't encountered the first problem.  At the time, Infiniti ranked 4th on Consumer Reports's reliability ratings, and, apart from being a joy to drive, it is certainly living up to its billing with respect to being low-maintenance.  I have a 7-year/100K warranty, but I doubt that I'll even need it.




That's good to know, thanks for the info. I've wanted an Infiniti for quite some time now.


----------



## loxxrider

pfulmtl said:


> Bought a project rallycross car: 1992 Subaru SVX.
> Techncially my only car as I ride my bike everywhere.  I haven't owned a car for three years ^ ^;  Not because I can't afford it, I just feel better riding my bike, which also saves me money to do random things like this, vacations, or buy headphones haha.
> 
> 
> ...




Cool project, good to see someone getting their hands dirty around here! I'll make a post about my most recently acquired project after I finish some serious suspension work up in the next week or so.

Maybe look into taking the cat (or cats) out if it is legal in your state. They weigh a lot! If you are really serious, you can lose some weight by stripping all of the protective (and insulation) coatings off of the car as well (undercoating and on the interior floor if so equipped [maybe not on a subie!]).


----------



## PFULMTL

Quote: 





loxxrider said:


> Cool project, good to see someone getting their hands dirty around here! I'll make a post about my most recently acquired project after I finish some serious suspension work up in the next week or so.
> 
> Maybe look into taking the cat (or cats) out if it is legal in your state. They weigh a lot! If you are really serious, you can lose some weight by stripping all of the protective (and insulation) coatings off of the car as well (undercoating and on the interior floor if so equipped [maybe not on a subie!]).


 
  Kool ty.
  I currently live in the very green state of Oregon, so removing the cat is not possible.
  Also today I attempted to change the spark plugs but didn't have the proper extension(s) to fit in such a tight space.  This is my first Subaru, so I'm not used to seeing the spark plugs on the side.  At first I wondered what they were thinking when they designed the engine bay.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
That gap is how much room you have to work with to fit a socket+extension in there.  Then as you go left, you see the gap gets smaller!
  Decided to take out the airbox, battery, coolant reservoir, and wiper fluid tank.  Tried to get it done before sunset, but no go.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
   
  After I finish the spark plugs, I'll clean the engine bay.  Today I just got around to using some compressed air in there.
  Also I took out the passenger seat and it weighed a shocking 49lbs!  That means the driver side is heavier because of the electronic motor.  I plan to get a used racing seat sometime soon.  If I did my math correctly, the car now weighs about 3,330lbs.  I'm in the thinking process about what I'm going to do about the dash.  I have to keep it in for now.  Once I have a roll cage, I can fabricate a lighter more compact one out of fiberglass.


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
  I forgot to mention earlier that I bought spare OEM SVX rims+used tires off of Craigslist for $40.  Now that the passenger seat is out, I can fit all four inside.
   
  Well anyways, my first race is this weekend 88miles away.  Turns out that they allow you to camp overnight there!  Registration is at 8am....so I might head over there when I get off of work and stay there for the weekend. That means I have to shower in a Walmart restroom for a few days... >___>


----------



## Ponefish

Quote: 





pfulmtl said:


> Bought a project rallycross car: 1992 Subaru SVX.
> I'll be getting a lighter battery and moving it to the rear at least.


 
  Very cool project car, I always thought they were unique but have never really seen anyone do anything with them. As for the battery, check into making a capacitor battery. A guy at my work just made one and it is pretty light weight.


----------



## Snyper0012

Man i cant wait for this to come out. 460hp,465lb.ft, 0-60 in 3.8 seconds, 1.08g cornering for 52000$ is unheard of in a factory car. Already watched road tests on youtube. Must see more


----------



## Magick Man

wind016 said:


> But isn't diesel fuel a bit hard to come by as compared to conventional? Sorry I'm a total noob. However, I have been saving up for my next car. Been thinking about BMW 1,3 series and various hybrids.




Most service stations here have diesel now, and it's spreading fast.


----------



## loxxrider

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Man i cant wait for this to come out. 460hp,465lb.ft, 0-60 in 3.8 seconds, 1.08g cornering for 52000$ is unheard of in a factory car. Already watched road tests on youtube. Must see more


 
  The only problem is that it has to be even more cheaply made than the last vette to meet that price point. I'm not saying it isn't going to be an incredibly awesome track car (I've driven them there, and there is no denying it)... but its still just so undeniably GM :/ Great value for someone who just wants the performance though!


----------



## Magick Man

loxxrider said:


> The only problem is that it has to be even more cheaply made than the last vette to meet that price point. I'm not saying it isn't going to be an incredibly awesome track car (I've driven them there, and there is no denying it)... but its still just so undeniably GM :/ Great value for someone who just wants the performance though!




Nope, it breaks the trend. The amount of value they're squeezing into the thing is shocking, I'm serious.


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NjYGtxClsM[/VIDEO]


The Z06 is going to be a monster.


----------



## DrSheep

2013 Nissan GT-R Black Edition in black.


----------



## mvrk10256

My old track build, daily driven e30. I miss her.


----------



## alv4426

^^^Nice Ive been thinking about getting an E30 (any I6 stick would do) and just gutting it as much as possible except for AC of course I live in Vegas. What did you do to yours, S52 maybe?


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> ^^^Nice Ive been thinking about getting an E30 (any I6 stick would do) and just gutting it as much as possible except for AC of course I live in Vegas. What did you do to yours, S52 maybe?


 
  Built M50 non vanos. AC is not an issue. I lived in Texas so I had AC. Just buy a new/refurb compressor, have a hydrolic place or a quality AC place make custom lines. Only real problem is the expansion valve is a bitch to replace and you need to be careful about orings. My buddy did an excellent write up on e30tech about it. 
   
  Actually if you are interested in building an e30 you may want to look at my build thread.


----------



## alv4426

Whoa, Ive gone through a few pages just looking at the pics. Very cool. Ill read through it thoroughly eventually. E30s are pretty cheap in California and I all I want to do is have a fun stripped down go cart type thing... and a cheaper much newer 510 alternative.


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Whoa, Ive gone through a few pages just looking at the pics. Very cool. Ill read through it thoroughly eventually. E30s are pretty cheap in California and I all I want to do is have a fun stripped down go cart type thing... and a cheaper much newer 510 alternative.


 
  Its a full ground up build. Enjoy.!


----------



## PFULMTL

I did my first rallycross in the SVX!  I drove +85 miles just to rally.  The one next week is much closer.  This car has crap MPG, so I won't be going that far again just to race.
   
  Overall a good weekend.  Didn't hit anything both days.  Very good start for a first try.
  Now I have to finish up working on the engine and get rid of more weight.  I drove this car so hard haha, and it survived!  Power steering was fixed temporarily before I went with Lucas stop leak , but as soon as I went racing, it started leaking again.  Had to fill it up every once in a while.  No check engine light the whole weekend, so that's good.
   

   
   

   
  A bunch of people commented and came to look at my car.
  "That's the dirtiest one I've ever seen"
  "You are very brave for racing that"
  "Is that an SVX?  Looks like an SVX"
  "You are running in the modified class?  What have you done?"
  Air freshener, oh and I stripped the interior.
   
  There were people taking pics of my dirty car on the highway.  I could tell some people knew what it was and were going the same speed as me looking over.  A Corvette tried to race me on the highway T^T....I would have lost for sure.


----------



## the wizard of oz

For the price of a new DX100...

a 1982 *Mercedes-Benz 200D*

... in very good condition and with low mileage.


----------



## DrSheep

Holy cow, really?


----------



## blueangel2323

I have a thing for 4-seater hardtop convertibles. Looking forward to the BMW 4 series cabriolet when it comes out. And of course the elusive Fisker Karma Sunset... will we ever see one?


----------



## DrSheep

blueangel2323 said:


> I have a thing for 4-seater hardtop convertibles. Looking forward to the BMW 4 series cabriolet when it comes out. And of course the elusive Fisker Karma Sunset... will we ever see one?


 
 I was lucky and saw a Fisker Karma in Pittsburgh out of all places...


----------



## blueangel2323

I've seen a few Fisker Karmas here in Toronto. Not many though. But I'm wondering if the two-door convertible Sunset version will ever go into production.


----------



## Magick Man

A neighbor of mine bought a *new* Aston Rapide and I simply shook my head, I'll bet the thing depreciated $40k when he drove it off the lot.


----------



## DrSheep

magick man said:


> A neighbor of mine bought a *new* Aston Rapide and I simply shook my head, I'll be the thing depreciated $40k when he drove it off the lot.


 
 Well all of them is like that anyway, and I think my car already dropped $20k in a year.


----------



## Magick Man

drsheep said:


> Well all of them is like that anyway, and I think my car already dropped $20k in a year.




I've spent quite a bit on cars, but generally for a car like that, waiting 3-5 years is almost a necessity (simply out of principle). Even waiting to buy one coming off lease can save 70-80k. The only thing worse would have been him buying a new Mas Quattroporte.


----------



## DrSheep

LOL but they sure are fun. I just did some research and it will take over $90k to turn mine into an AMS Alpha Omega... not going to happen.


----------



## Magick Man

Yeah, they're very fast, but I'm not an R35 fan.


----------



## DrSheep

If I am lucky, maybe I will get a McLaren someday.  The MP4-12C and the new P1 are really nice.


----------



## the wizard of oz

drsheep said:


> Holy cow, really?


Yes. Driven less than 180000km (I have the repair & maintenance book as proof) & hardly any rust spots at all. Large trailer / caravan towing hook & roof rack as well!


----------



## SoundPon3

My old rig (not registered YET)


  
  
 And my project car:


----------



## Magick Man

You in Aus? 60s and 70s Toys are trick.


----------



## SoundPon3

magick man said:


> You in Aus? 60s and 70s Toys are trick.


 
  
 Yup. I doubt you see many HJ47s in America. I'm looking to get another cruiser soon, for a general use car. Looking at a turbo 60 or a 70 series troopy


----------



## the wizard of oz

the wizard of oz said:


> drsheep said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow, really?
> ...


I've removed the roof rack as it does look much better without it. MOT confirmed that it is in impeccable condition.
A friend has a W124 Mercedes with 1400000km on it and still going strong, so if I maintain my W123 well, who knows...


----------



## PFULMTL

Every day is like this now haha.


----------



## cloudbinary

Ford F250 2000 quad cab long bed. Strangely enough, automatic and runs on gas. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## iso-b

2001 Saab 9-5 2.0t Wagon Biopower Stage 1


----------



## BaasTurbo

Nice thread, some even nicer rides! Since I'm new here and a car/motorcycle FREAK, let me introduce myself by my rides. I'm poor, so here are my not so trusty steeds and my trusty daily driver:
  
 Daily driver: Abarth Punto Evo with the factory EsseEsse pack (165 to 180 hp upgrade with remap/intake/exhaust, 18" wheels, lower suspension with Koni FSD shocks, Brembo BBK with floating discs at the front), Sabelt composite hard shell seats... only options I didn't take were leather and the automatic wipers/lights w/ cruise control pack. Who needs that anyway? It's running closer to 200 hp / 235 lb/ft and weighs 2.400 lbs wet so it's pretty frisky for a 1.4. Same engine as the Dodge Dart 1.4 turbo, by the way, but with a way more aggressive mapping and shorter gearing. Nice SQ system in there (Factory HU - Mosconi 4to6 - Ground Zero GZPM60SQ/GZUK165SQ front - JL 12w3v2 - going through a variety of amps now to find the best match, mostly old school Phoenix Gold, Adcom and Audio Art), intend to compete next year.
  

  

  
 At Spa-Francorchamps (no, I will not pay 50 euro for a photo of myself):
  

  
  
 Childhood "want" project: 1991 Honda Prelude BA4 (B20A9 engine), rare colour and even rarer: factory leather interior! I know of only a few worldwide that survived with factory leather. This was my DD for a year and is now on a long road of being prepared for rust removal. Simple, '90s era correct but effective SQ comp. winning system in there as well (Alpine HU - Morel speakers - Phonocar sub - Soundstream MC300 and SPL Dynamics amps). Scored really good on imaging and tonality, lost a lot of points on install. Granted, deservedly lost a lot of points there. OZ wheels, custom stainless exhaust, BC Racing coilovers ready but not installed yet.
  

  

  

  
  
 Big HP project, dead in the water: 1994 Saab 900 Turbo. Gunning for 450 hp on the stock block, not too difficult with these cars (Trionic 5, B204L block takes it). Broke tranny/diff still on the stock T25 turbo (maybe 250 hp?) about 3-1/2 years ago, been parked since. Contemplating dropping the engine into a 9-5 estate or 9-3 convertible with a broken engine but good tranny.  Simple system: Pioneer - Dynaudio - Phoenix Gold, no processing in terms of time alignment or EQ though.
  

  
 Bikes: 1998 Ducati Monster 600 Dark - never boring, always broken. 2000 Aprilia RSV Mille - never fails to impress when in a hurry.
  

  

  
 Now you also know exactly _why_ I'm poor.


----------



## mcandmar

magick man said:


> I have an E28 M5 (an `88) as one of my daily drivers and I wouldn't trade it for anything twice its value, I love that car.


 
  
 Shes a keeper, don't ever sell it as you will only regret it


----------



## DrSheep

mcandmar said:


> Shes a keeper, don't ever sell it as you will only regret it


 
 Yep, that's a modern classic right there.


----------



## mvrk10256

Graduated. I need to find a job so I can start putting V8s into stuff that never had them.


----------



## Mdraluck23

mvrk10256 said:


> Graduated. I need to find a job so I can start putting V8s into stuff that never had them.


 
 That's really the only reason to live right there. I poured some V8 in my toaster this morning. Mixed results.


----------



## Magick Man

mcandmar said:


> Shes a keeper, don't ever sell it as you will only regret it :wink_face:




She's a DD, and feels as fresh as the day she left the factory. It was already in pretty good condition (only had ~85k miles, I think), but we gave it a complete refresh; hoses, belts, rings, gaskets, clutch, linkage, carpet, dash, touched-up the paint, and did a 1001 other little things. While we were at it we reworked the head, increased stroke, installed a new Borla SS exhaust, and tuned her up to 350bhp, then installed new 5-way CO adj. dampers, larger brakes, 18" BBS wheels, and Michelin PSS rubber. I'm sure I'm forgetting some things... but anyhow, she's now the E28 M5 I've always wanted, and goes like the clappers. I can hang with a new stock 911 (non-turbo) all day, and even out-corner/out-brake them, but still looks close to "normal". She's sort of a sleeper, if an M5 can be a sleeper. Most young guys today just see an older Euro sedan and don't pay attention to the small //M badges, and I've dusted quite a few JDM tuners.


----------



## mcandmar

magick man said:


> She's a DD, and feels as fresh as the day she left the factory. It was already in pretty good condition (only had ~85k miles, I think), but we gave it a complete refresh; hoses, belts, rings, gaskets, clutch, linkage, carpet, dash, touched-up the paint, and did a 1001 other little things. While we were at it we reworked the head, increased stroke, installed a new Borla SS exhaust, and tuned her up to 350bhp, then installed new 5-way CO adj. dampers, larger brakes, 18" BBS wheels, and Michelin PSS rubber. I'm sure I'm forgetting some things... but anyhow, she's now the E28 M5 I've always wanted, and goes like the clappers. I can hang with a new stock 911 (non-turbo) all day, and even out-corner/out-brake them, but still looks close to "normal". She's sort of a sleeper, if an M5 can be a sleeper. Most young guys today just see an older Euro sedan and don't pay attention to the small //M badges, and I've dusted quite a few JDM tuners.


 
  
 Engine rebuild and all, you really are a true petrol head, we are kindred spirits my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I recently drove an E34 M5 and totally fell in love with it, when its started waggling its tail and making those six cyl noises only a BMW can make i was sold. Want one.
  
 Here is my wagon, i also have a thing for old German sleepers that nobody looks twice at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...kudos if you know what it is.


----------



## BaasTurbo

S2 Avant? Very nice!

I totally dig your M5, Magick Man, those are getting thin on the ground and an immaculate one like yours is just a dream car! I used to have an E46 325Ci until the tranny bit the dust (in the grand scheme of things, it was only a small shot of nitrous, dear service manager! :rolleyes: ) and they tried charging me almost 10k to replace it. That car's in Lebanon now. Far, far away from me.


----------



## DrSheep

My trip with the others yesterday to Sugarloaf Mt.
  
 http://speconesociety.com/2013/12/22/godzillas-in-sugarloaf-mountain/


----------



## Old Pa

The Blue Car on the dyno.


----------



## jfindon




----------



## BaasTurbo

Oooh, that's a beautiful FD!


----------



## Snyper0012

Just got a first car  of course everyones first car is not great but i got one for a steal...2005 mazda 3 s hatchback with 150k for 3400$ rides like my dads rx8 ...


----------



## DrSheep

snyper0012 said:


> Just got a first car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Loved both cars, as I used to drive a RX-8.


----------



## revolutionz

Ooooh, this is a thread for me...my other, much more wallet-draining hobby.
  
 I currently have 2 cars, one a 1995 Nissan 240sx, other a 1992 Nissan 240sx coupe.  Both have extensive mod lists, I could have bought a damn GTR for what I have into these 2 cars...but I wouldn't trade the fun, cuts, and bruises from the builds for anything!  Both have fully built motors, turbo upgrades, suspension and brake upgrades, etc.  Nothing beats taking your car that you built to the track to thrash it about a bit.  I won't have any good pics until I get home from my deployment though.  Here are a couple of old ones for the time being:
  
 The 1995 and motor build:

  

  
 The 1992 and motor build:

  

  
  
 Old Mercedes-Benz E320 I sold when I went back to school:


----------



## Occy

Here's my little beastie.
  
 It's a JDM 1975 Toyota Celica RA25 GT2000 with 42,000kms on the clock. Completely original except for the Pasco-Fame Bilbo rims. Still needs a few finishing touches done (lowering slightly, tune etc) but it's almost there


----------



## revolutionz

occy said:


> Here's my little beastie.
> 
> It's a JDM 1975 Toyota Celica RA25 GT2000 with 42,000kms on the clock. Completely original except for the Pasco-Fame Bilbo rims. Still needs a few finishing touches done (lowering slightly, tune etc) but it's almost there


 
 Clean!  I like the classic JDM cars.  I would love a 1969 Skyline GT-R Hakosuka.


----------



## 62ohm

Here's mine, totally standard.


----------



## Snyper0012

Here it is! Drives really well. Just needs a few fixes here and there and will be fully set as a daily driver soon


----------



## FangJoker

Porsche 911 Carrera GTS. I have pics on Tumblr and Instagram. I have to post links from the computer. I have no idea what the links are on my phone which I'm posting from right now. It took me a lot of years to save up for it but it was worth it. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd

Here's a pic of my fun car. Got it new in 2007, have put roughly $30k into it and am currently sitting around 600whp  will take more pics soon of interior and under hood if you'd like


----------



## TheTodd

Here are a few more.  Sucks at the time I they didn't make an after market Brembo Brake kit so I got Rotora on the back and brembo up front. the red calibers still match though  
  
 I also have a good amount of car audio too I just cant find a pic. guess I could stop being lazy and go up stairs in the garage and take one lol


----------



## Aevum

When i lived in Argentina they use to call alfa romeos a car for like, becuase you wouldnt find anyone stupid enough to buy it off you.


----------



## PleasantSounds

Here's mine:


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

2013 orange Honda Fit. Named Lola
  
 Perdiest car around 
  
  
 Much better then the new 2015 Fits at any rate.


----------



## SoundPon3

thetodd said:


> Here's a pic of my fun car. Got it new in 2007, have put roughly $30k into it and am currently sitting around 600whp  will take more pics soon of interior and under hood if you'd like


 
 Nice! I know it's been a while since you posted this but how's that VQ35 handling the extra power? At 600 you must be running quite a lot of boost! I often drive a VQ35 J31 Teanna and it's a nice car but definitely needs better brakes.


----------



## TheTodd

Hey thanks for the interest. Its always nice to see that there are other enthusiasts out there on the head-fi forum   The car has been holding up great, I've had it boosted for about 5 years now.   Its twin turbo'd with GT28RS turbo's  and its only at 11 PSI which are great numbers.   Soon I will be getting meth injection which should allow me to raise the boost an get close to 20% more HP at the operating temps I get now.   I haven't had any issues out of my motor at all, I love it.  As for breaks, they are a must imo. A lot of people wait to upgrade them or just never upgrade them but its such a night and day difference.  I've got Brembo BBK up front and Rotora BBK in the back and they work amazingly I must say


----------



## SoundPon3

thetodd said:


> Hey thanks for the interest. Its always nice to see that there are other enthusiasts out there on the head-fi forum   The car has been holding up great, I've had it boosted for about 5 years now.   Its twin turbo'd with GT28RS turbo's  and its only at 11 PSI which are great numbers.   Soon I will be getting meth injection which should allow me to raise the boost an get close to 20% more HP at the operating temps I get now.   I haven't had any issues out of my motor at all, I love it.  As for breaks, they are a must imo. A lot of people wait to upgrade them or just never upgrade them but its such a night and day difference.  I've got Brembo BBK up front and Rotora BBK in the back and they work amazingly I must say


 
 No probs! I've heard about lots of people saying that the VQs have fairly weak internals and can't handle much more than 8 or so psi but yours is proof that it's just fine! If I did have the money I'd probably get proper brakes (Brembos or something), a chip and exhaust. The J31's stock exhaust it quieter than my grandma's car! I'm saving up for a car that can be in my name completely and I'm looking at a 2JZ twin turbo aristo. I've kinda been a fan of wolf in sheep's clothing sleepers for a while and supra running gear in a car that looks like a camry? Yes please. Handling isn't it's strong point from what I've heard (It's based on the crown chassis I think) but for a first performance car that's also practical I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## TheTodd

Hell yeah that's sounds awesome.  Id like to see that.   As for the weak internals of the VQ's theyre kinda right.  The VQ35DE which is in the older model Z's has weak rods and you cant put tons of power through it without a build.  The motor in my 2007 Z is the VQ35HR and can handle a lot of power on the stock block.   I will eventually go buy another HR motor and strip it down and build it up to handle around 1200-1400hp then put about 850whp though it.  that way im not maxing everything out and still getting great HP numbers safely


----------



## loxxrider

The aristo sounds like a great car to start out with as a first to own. Anything you can tinker with for cheap is good.
  
  
  
  
 Here are a few of my latest acquisitions...
  
 1990 M3. Bought this as an investment and mini-restoration project. It's a great car to drive, even with only 195 hp. It doesn't need power to be exciting. 
  

  
 1985 635csi. Not sure if I posted this before, but it is something I bought to perform a restoration on. It's a great runner, but I've had to do lots of bodywork, rust removal, and structural work to get it where it is now. It still needs a lot! It's definitely a 30 footer, but I'll be damned if it isn't a joy to drive and stare at!
  

  
  
  
  
 2009 Caynene Turbo S. Bought it as my "work truck." It now has intakes, cat bypass pipes, exhaust, and a tune to deliver approximately 620 hp. It's significantly faster than my M5!


----------



## HiFiChris

@loxxrider
  
 E30, E24 and E39 - some of the nicest BMWs ever made.


----------



## loxxrider

I agree! I can't bring myself to sell any of the becuase they're all so good in their own ways. I'd highly recommend any of them to an enthusiast who isn't afraid to get their hands a little dirty once in a while. The trade off is driving bliss


----------



## Lestat

My garage just got a refresh in the last 3 months...
  
 2015 BMW M235i - Estoril Blue Metallic
 2015 VW Golf R - Lapiz Blue Metallic
  
 Considering I cross shopped the S3 and M235 I think I got the best of both worlds now.


----------



## Technicality

I drive a 2007 Ford Fusion SE. A pretty nice car, I enjoy it very much. It only has 115k miles and its cheap to drive at 24MPG. I only have a few things done to it though. I have a Magnaflow catback exhaust system, a Pure Energy 240 amp (I believe its 240) alternator, and a Optima yellow cap battery. The reason for the alternator and battery are because of my sound system. I also have ICW 17" black rims on Cooper all terrain tires.
  
 My system in the Fusion:
  
 2 JL Audio 10" subwoofers - model W0v3 - 2 ohm
 Custom ported box - tuned to 34hz 
 Powering the subs is a JL Audio Slash Series 500/1v2 amplifier
 My headunit (stereo) is a Kenwood KDC-598
 In my front doors are a pair of JL Audio C2-650 in component form
 In my back doors are a pair of JL Audio C2-650 in coaxial form
 I have Dynamat in the trunk, on the door panels and in the engine bay
  
 Unfortunately I have no 4 channel amplifier, yet. (for the door speakers)
 And all my wiring is Wirez brand. The power and ground is 4AWG, remote wire is 16AWG and all my speaker wire is 14AWG. I also have a fuse block in the engine bay. And you can't see any of my wiring except for an inch or so coming out of the amplifier and 4 or 5 inches coming out of the subwoofer box. 
  
 I appreciate it very much, I detail it every 2 weeks


----------



## Amish

3 cars and 1 motorcycle at our home.
  
  
 2004 Buick Rainier CXL AWD (mine)
 2004 Hyundai XG350 (mine)
 2006 Infiniti FX35 (wife's)
 2008 Harley Davidson Softail Custom (mine)


----------



## MrBeetroot

This was my car for 5+ years in Moscow.
 VW Beetle 1984.
 Eton midwoofers and tweeters.
 Technics MKII 1200 turntable + 2 Peerlees 15" subwoofers instead of the rear seats =)


----------



## switchride

Love this car but I have had an itch for something faster the past few weeks and have been eyeballing a gtr...


----------



## Podster

loxxrider said:


> I agree! I can't bring myself to sell any of the becuase they're all so good in their own ways. I'd highly recommend any of them to an enthusiast who isn't afraid to get their hands a little dirty once in a while. The trade off is driving bliss


 
 Nice stable of blue and white propellers Lox


----------



## Podster

lestat said:


> My garage just got a refresh in the last 3 months...
> 
> 2015 BMW M235i - Estoril Blue Metallic
> 2015 VW Golf R - Lapiz Blue Metallic
> ...


 
 Good choices Lestat, got the wife an S5 but I'm about to let go of my 2008 in favor of a new "R" myself


----------



## OnyxVulpe




----------



## Podster

onyxvulpe said:


>


 
 Nice shots from the Islands state Onyx, Hyundai has come along way since releasing it's first US car for $4,995.00


----------



## HiFiChris

I spotted this badass Corvette C6 ZR1 a couple of years ago in Germany.
 After some research it seemed to be that it was the one of a kind Hero Edition as it had the exact same red paint accents with all of the shadows matching, as well as the red engine cover, the additional carbon fiber parts and the red brake calipers, but it turned out that it wasn't the Hero Edition as the ZR1 badges on the sides were just the regular ones and the seats were lacking of the red leather in the middle (the rims weren't silver, too).
  
 Still, it was a gorgeous looking 'Vette with all of those applications.
  
 PS: U.S. spec side mirrors look so much better on Chevys than the Euro spec ones. As far as I remember all 'Vettes and Camaros I have seen in Germany were U.S.-import cars - I'd most likely do the same if I was about to buy a Chevy, as the Euro spec mirrors look ugly and bulky on them, though I have to admit that I kinda like the look of the Euro tail lights on the Camaro.


----------



## thelurker

loxxrider said:


> The aristo sounds like a great car to start out with as a first to own. Anything you can tinker with for cheap is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That e30 m3 is CLEAN! I have an f80 m3. Love bmw m cars Here's mine:


----------



## loxxrider

Thanks! I bet that F80 is sweet. The only thing I don't like is the whole synthesized sound thing. I haven't driven one to be able to judge, but I am a mechanical kinda guy. I love authenticity. Still, I hear that engine is a peach otherwise! Also interesting how the size of the M3 is now what an M5 used to be.
  
 I'm watching with interest as the new M2 is slowly being revealed, but when I buy an M car, I want an M engine dammit! Nothing wrong with the N55 in a regular BMW, but an ///M should have a race-bred engine.


----------



## thelurker

The idea of synthesized engine noises bother me, but I believe BMW has said that its an actual amplification of the engine noise, not a prerecorded soundtrack like the system in the F10.  Also about the size...I think it's perfect!  You're right, a lot of people have been calling the f80 m3 the spiritual successor to the e39 m5.  All fantastic cars.  
  
 The BMW M2 seems like an incredibly exciting car. E46 size (unfortunately not weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with a DCT should be great fun.  I think BMW knew they couldn't stuff an S55 engine in it because it would cannibalize too many m4 sales LOL!


----------



## Podster

loxxrider said:


> Thanks! I bet that F80 is sweet. The only thing I don't like is the whole synthesized sound thing. I haven't driven one to be able to judge, but I am a mechanical kinda guy. I love authenticity. Still, I hear that engine is a peach otherwise! Also interesting how the size of the M3 is now what an M5 used to be.
> 
> I'm watching with interest as the new M2 is slowly being revealed, but when I buy an M car, I want an M engine dammit! Nothing wrong with the N55 in a regular BMW, but an ///M should have a race-bred engine.


 
 Agreed, it kind of demeans the "M" if it's not a true "M" engine! I would love an M2 Variant, have been seriously thinking about an Golf R Variant if we can get one here stateside


----------



## alv4426

If it only comes with DCT BMW is really dead to me. I still cant believe I cant get a NA I6 anymore. E46 for life yo.


----------



## loxxrider

podster said:


> Agreed, it kind of demeans the "M" if it's not a true "M" engine! I would love an M2 Variant, have been seriously thinking about an Golf R Variant if we can get one here stateside


 
  
 Don't we already get the Golf R here? It's definitely a great car. I'm an inline 6/RWD kinda guy though, so BMW is the natural choice for me.
  


alv4426 said:


> If it only comes with DCT BMW is really dead to me. I still cant believe I cant get a NA I6 anymore. E46 for life yo.


 
  
 It will have a 6 speed manual, and the rumors are that it is the same box as in the M3/M4. I am in the same camp. I will not EVER buy another modern BMW if they do not continue to offer manual transmissions. I think Porsche, Ford, and Chevy are going to be some of the last holdouts for manul trans junkies like you and I. You just don't have the control with a dual clutch transmission that you do with a manual. Even in the 458 Italia which is one of the best automated manuals in the world, the control of having a clutch just isn't there, not to mention the joy to be had from manually rowing your own. 
  


thelurker said:


> The idea of synthesized engine noises bother me, but I believe BMW has said that its an actual amplification of the engine noise, not a prerecorded soundtrack like the system in the F10.  Also about the size...I think it's perfect!  You're right, a lot of people have been calling the f80 m3 the spiritual successor to the e39 m5.  All fantastic cars.
> 
> The BMW M2 seems like an incredibly exciting car. E46 size (unfortunately not weight
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree that this size car is about perfect if you have a family. I just wish BMW made something a bit more sporty for the bachelor (and bacheloretts!) out there who want something more communicative and intimate to drive. Luckily BMW now has the largest carbon fiber production facility in the world and we will soon see the full lineup of cars with varying degrees of CFRP construction. The next M2 will be the car to have, but I'm worried that BMW will put a turbo 4 cylinder in it. I'm sure it would be great fun, but I'd just much rather the sound and torque of a nice inline 6. The E30 M3 is plenty enough high-strung 4 banger for me


----------



## Podster

Golf R yes, Golf R Variant no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have the second problem you have with the manual tranny as the current Golf Country Wagon only has a manual tranny in the entry level car so you can't get any of the up-trim features unless you go auto/tiptronic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here I thought the Z4 was a bachelor/bachelorette's car
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean if you are one do you really need more than one other occupant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wish I had bought the '99 M-Coupe when I had the chance and before I was no longer a bachelor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 second shelf down in the middle


----------



## thelurker

loxxrider said:


> Don't we already get the Golf R here? It's definitely a great car. I'm an inline 6/RWD kinda guy though, so BMW is the natural choice for me.
> 
> 
> It will have a 6 speed manual, and the rumors are that it is the same box as in the M3/M4. I am in the same camp. I will not EVER buy another modern BMW if they do not continue to offer manual transmissions. I think Porsche, Ford, and Chevy are going to be some of the last holdouts for manul trans junkies like you and I. You just don't have the control with a dual clutch transmission that you do with a manual. Even in the 458 Italia which is one of the best automated manuals in the world, the control of having a clutch just isn't there, not to mention the joy to be had from manually rowing your own.
> ...


 
 I think BMW has said that they are putting a modified version of the N55 engine it, so no, it won't have a 4 cylinder. It also seems to not sound too bad from the spy videos.  As for the DCT, I for one, am glad we still have  a choice between auto vs. manual.  The manual does have the engagement, but BMW is also about going fast, and the DCT has the upper hand there. There is a reason that the GT3 and GT3RS are only offered in DCT (although I'm disappointed that porsche would not give consumers the choice for a gt model).


----------



## Pingupenguins

Does anyone know any good car speakers? Been driving around and listening to the stock stereo and it drives me nuts sometimes when I have headphones at home. I know that just doing speakers isn't the whole thing. I'll need to use some dynamat to dampen the baffles and door skins. But I was wondering if anyone has looked into high fidelity audio for your car!!
  
 It's hard to find that sort of stuff because most car guys aren't audio guys as well. I wish I knew of more resources for quality car audio rather than just who has the most bass and loudness. Love to hear what you guys know!
  
 PS. been looking at JL audio's C and TR series. Also Helix Esprit series. Anyone attest to the quality of these speakers?


----------



## Planar_head

I have very little experience in car audio, but I know that Dynaudio makes drivers. I've never heard them, but they're expensive!
  
 I suggest fitting extended range tweeters on the dash. It'll image like you won't believe. Get a good headunit or amp that can time-align the sound for an optimal listening position (known as DSP). A lot of the new cars have this as an option; I know a 2009 Mustang GT with no special audio options (that I know of) has a setting to optimize the sound to the driver's seat, which provides an immense improvement to the balance of the sound.


----------



## Pingupenguins

I'm not looking to spend more on in-car sound vs my headphones. So $1k on speakers is not an option as my main choice is headphones, obviously.
  
 I have been reading dampening and angling the speakers is more important than speakers, but the stock ones just look so bad. Magnet doesn't even attract any metal.... So thinking about spending maybe $300 on speakers and the rest (maybe $300) on dampening. Only issue is I can't really fulfill angling requirement as I'd probably have to get custom mounts made. I would make them myself, but I don't know much about car audio, or have the equipment.
  
 Car currently has tweeters in the dash, so that's good. Also, Pioneer Avic-850bt head. Not a lot of power, but better than stock. Might get an amp later down the road. I'll try to look into the head and see if there's options but I doubt there are any to optimize for the driver.


----------



## loxxrider

thelurker said:


> I think BMW has said that they are putting a modified version of the N55 engine it, so no, it won't have a 4 cylinder. It also seems to not sound too bad from the spy videos.  As for the DCT, I for one, am glad we still have  a choice between auto vs. manual.  The manual does have the engagement, but BMW is also about going fast, and the DCT has the upper hand there. There is a reason that the GT3 and GT3RS are only offered in DCT (although I'm disappointed that porsche would not give consumers the choice for a gt model).




Indeed, it will not be a 4 cylinder, but that was an option at one point until BMWs marketing did a feeler and determined the buyer wanted an inline 6. Unfortunately, we didn't want a non M inline 6, but that is what we're getting now. I agree it does sound good like all N5x engines do. Much better than the M3/M4.

Who cares whether the car is a half second quicker around the track or a quarter second quicker 0-60 with dct? Are you Mario Andretti racing for the F1 title? No. Lap times don't matter on a daily basis. Driver engagement does. Not everyone cares about that, but in my opinion those people are better off in a non-M car (no offense). You're missing the point if you don't take they manual honestly. 



pingupenguins said:


> Does anyone know any good car speakers? Been driving around and listening to the stock stereo and it drives me nuts sometimes when I have headphones at home. I know that just doing speakers isn't the whole thing. I'll need to use some dynamat to dampen the baffles and door skins. But I was wondering if anyone has looked into high fidelity audio for your car!!
> 
> It's hard to find that sort of stuff because most car guys aren't audio guys as well. I wish I knew of more resources for quality car audio rather than just who has the most bass and loudness. Love to hear what you guys know!
> 
> PS. been looking at JL audio's C and TR series. Also Helix Esprit series. Anyone attest to the quality of these speakers?




Car speakers are just like headphones. There are different levels to the quality and some research will be helpful in determining what will suit your needs. The problem is that with car audio, the end result will be about 80% install, and 20% the quality of your gear,and that's not on a cost basis... That's more on an effort basis. So you can definitely get great sound within your budget, but the diy effort required will be pretty high. Check out diy mobile audio.com

I have the jl c5 speakers in the back of my car and I'm not all that impressed to be honest. 
They're just ok. Nothing to spend a ton of money on. Where jl really shines are their higher end subwoofers. I just bought a whole setup for an 8w7 in my new wagon. 

If you ever do become interested in the higher end of car audio speakers, you'll want to look at the likes of morel, rainbow audio, Canton, etc. Focal also makes some very nice gear, and is on the pricier side. It's probably the most mainstream high end brand, and tends to be on the brighter side, but I've always thought they sounded pretty great. I have some of their mid grade 4" and tweeters in the dash of my wagon and I'm very satisfied with them. I'd take a look at their stuff if you like it on the brighter side. Even their universal series sounds quite good to my ears. 

As a final note, a dsp can make a huge difference in soundstage and imaging in a car. Take a look at the jbl ms8 dsp if you ever get to that point. It's the best price and easiest to set up dsp on the market and many swear by it for its automatic equalization and time alignment capabilities. I may try one once I've set the cornerstone for my setup a bit better in the wagon (avant). However, if you're coming from the headphone world rather than the loudspeaker world, soundstage may not matter much to you


----------



## loxxrider

And here's the new wagon I'm using for work instead of the cayenne now  I'm not solely a BMW guy! Audi made some cool stuff in the 90s. Turbocharged, awd, dual overhead cam 5 cylinder screamer capable of 4-500 hp with a simple turbo upgrade, fender flares,only available in a manual transmission, and only around 133 ever brought into the US for its one year production run. And it's a wagon to boot! What more could you want for a daily driver? 



I'll try to post some pictures of the audio install as it comes along. 

Here's the 5 1/4 jl C5 I have been using in the rear doors. 







They're made in Germany which is cool, but they don't sound a whole lot different than what they replaced. 

I'm probably going to be doing some 6.5" components custom built into the front doors. These cars only came with 5.25 in the rear doors and 4" in the dash. It's pathetic!


----------



## Pingupenguins

So what would I be looking at in terms of install? I know you need to dampen the doors, but to what degree. I am thinking of making custom angled housings but don't know where to start. I'm more of a mid centric listener. I like easy going highs and punchy bass. I will be using an EQ liberally but with my current setup, even an eq can't save the speakers. Should I dynamat the car doors and see if I'm ok with factory speakers. Or should i get new speakers and dynamat the car after.


----------



## DanPerezSax

onyxvulpe said:


>


 
 Me, too!


----------



## NiHaoMike

2011 Prius. Managed 77 MPG on one trip once, a personal record that I won't be able to beat anytime soon. I generally average high 50s to low 60s.

 The nice part about hybrids and EVs is that they're near silent when stopped or moving very slowly. Great for those who enjoy listening to music while driving in the city.


----------



## sgl54

danperezsax said:


> Me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanPerezSax

Thanks!  She moves, too... 320whp/wtq, Bilstein coilovers.  Spare motor slooooooowly getting built with forged internals and better fasteners for a big turbo down the road.


----------



## sgl54

danperezsax said:


> Thanks!  She moves, too... 320whp/wtq, Bilstein coilovers.  Spare motor slooooooowly getting built with forged internals and better fasteners for a big turbo down the road.



I haven't found anything that works like the bilsteins. Spare motor is a great idea and easier to do a bit at a time. But from the pictures the project is very clean and well thought out, nice to see.


----------



## bigx5murf

Turbo mx-5, daily driven
  

 And the mighty KK


----------



## sgl54

bigx5murf said:


> Turbo mx-5, daily driven
> 
> Nicely done. Did you add the turbo kit after spending time with the normally asperated car? If so wht did the turbo do to the power band ( yes I know lots more power) but as a daily driver does come on about to same or ? Been giving some thought to doing the same to my mx5 copy (4 cyl Z3) Thanks.


----------



## bigx5murf

It's a factory turbo, but the stock setup was so choked, it didn't hit full boost until 5000rpm. Felt naturally aspirated, then afterburner effect. Car was difficult to drive at the limit, but fine on the street. Opening up the breathing, and fuel system added about 50whp, but made the power delivery much smoother, full boost at 3500rpm.


----------



## sgl54

Thanks, sounds like the final outcome ( 3500 peak, 50 whp) would work very well. Living in Ca the turbo is do-able but what sounds like required intake mods would be the sticking point ( CARB ) Cal air resource board compliance is a touchy thing. Thank you for the reply


----------



## CZ4A

My 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution MR. It's my daily. I love this car, so, so much!:


----------



## fuego

I have a Honda Vtec 96 model. Honda never gets old, they just get lowered. lol


----------



## FlyingFungus

2016 Mazda 3. Not the car I really wanted, but the car that's best suited for my job right now...and either way I love it. It's a great car. Could use more horsepower (much more, but that's just me), but it's a great ride, comfy, handles well and the sound system is pretty good.


----------



## Podster

cz4a said:


> My 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution MR. It's my daily. I love this car, so, so much!:


 

 Nice color selection, '08 here as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 Actually these are my last 4 cars


----------



## russdenney

This is my current baby...Mercedes CLS-550 4-Matic. I dabbled in some auto photography when taking these pics:


----------



## Podster

russdenney said:


> This is my current baby...Mercedes CLS-550 4-Matic. I dabbled in some auto photography when taking these pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richsvt

I agree with the need to have a manual transmission. Just nothing like driving with one. Getting into an automatic feels like you're 'riding' instead of really driving. I managed to snag the last 5-speed in the NE when I purchased my Passat. Just so much more engaging.


----------



## Planar_head

Making my econobox look a little nicer.


----------



## TheoS53

2009 Peugeot 207 GTi (RC)

 Modified and tuned from 175hp and 260Nm to 290hp and 400Nm


----------



## Podster

theos53 said:


> 2009 Peugeot 207 GTi (RC)
> 
> Modified and tuned from 175hp and 260Nm to 290hp and 400Nm


 
   


>


 

 Sweet 207 Theo


----------



## TheoS53

podster said:


> Sweet 207 Theo


 
 thanks buddy..she's not too bad for a little 1.6L


----------



## blackwolf1006

My Car. I had to leave it with a friend of mine while I'm out of the country on businesses


----------



## slair76116

My Darling
 2014 Hyundai Centennial also known as Equus in some parts of the world
 V8 5Litre 8 gears, Air suspension
 Lexicon 17 speaker surround speaker system


----------



## bigx5murf

Some cool rides I spotted on my recent Tokyo trip. I didn't even know there was an abarth version of the punto.


 Their version of Autozone is just incredible.


----------



## delfine22

slair76116 said:


> My Darling
> 2014 Hyundai Centennial also known as Equus in some parts of the world
> V8 5Litre 8 gears, Air suspension
> Lexicon 17 speaker surround speaker system


 
 From the back, looks like a mercedes.
 From the side, looks like a Lexus


----------



## loxxrider

Wow why can't our autozones be like that!


----------



## bigx5murf

loxxrider said:


> Wow why can't our autozones be like that!


 
  
 Because they'd get robbed weekly lol


----------



## Blze001

delfine22 said:


> From the back, looks like a mercedes.
> From the side, looks like a Lexus


 
  
 I'd say it looks more like a BMW E60 and a Lexus S190 bumped uglies back in 2010.


----------



## PETEREK

Just picked up a Neon SRT-4 last night. Puts down 300hp to the wheels.


----------



## VRacer-111

My current car, which is the first brand new car I have ever purchased (all others were used):


----------



## PETEREK

vracer-111 said:


> My current car, which is the first brand new car I have ever purchased (all others were used):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I love the look and stance of those cars, just wish they had a turbo model!


----------



## Planar_head

peterek said:


> Just picked up a Neon SRT-4 last night. Puts down 300hp to the wheels.


 
 That's a massive intercooler.


----------



## VRacer-111

peterek said:


> I love the look and stance of those cars, just wish they had a turbo model!




It would be nice if they did bring out a special version with more power for those who want it. Personally though, I'm not a fan of turbo motors in my vehicles and if it had one I would have never even considered it. I don't think they will ever put a turbo in it from the factory due to them already having heat related issues with the stock motor that have yet to be solved. The reason I installed the hood vents is just daily driving in a hot climate is enough to deteriorate the ignition coils and throw engine check lights after a few years... The engine bay really needs to be vented on this car!

I'm more a fan of the exotic small V8's...If cost and maintenance weren't an issue, this would be the kind of motor I would want in the car:

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/s5Q_rGllPVs[/VIDEO]


----------



## MrMan

planar_head said:


> That's a massive intercooler.


 
 junk


----------



## DanPerezSax

mrman said:


> junk



Lol what. Looks like a Turbo XS. Fairly low fin density but it's huge. It flows well and is good for more hp than most people will ever make. After some early issues with end tanks separating from the IC core, they fixed their QC, and by all accounts the quality is improved. Why is it junk?


----------



## PETEREK

planar_head said:


> peterek said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up a Neon SRT-4 last night. Puts down 300hp to the wheels.
> ...


 
 It's an AGP BFMIC, it serves a massive purpose 
  
  


mrman said:


> planar_head said:
> 
> 
> > That's a massive intercooler.
> ...


 
 You're just mad about your slow Chevy Cruze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vracer-111 said:


> peterek said:
> 
> 
> > I love the look and stance of those cars, just wish they had a turbo model!
> ...


 
 I wasn't aware of the heat related issues. There were rumors about an STI version at one point, it looks like they went the other way with those.


----------



## Blze001

peterek said:


> I love the look and stance of those cars, just wish they had a turbo model!


 
  
 LSX swap. The answer for more power is always an LSX swap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And if they can shoehorn one into a friggin Miata, you can probably fit one in a BRZ.


----------



## bigx5murf

blze001 said:


> LSX swap. The answer for more power is always an LSX swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Although I'm sure it can be done. Don't assume the brz would instantly have more under hood room than a miata. Using a boxer engine, set extremely low, means the brz could have less room vertically than a miata. The miata motor is also set back extremely far, which means it could have more room horizontally as well.


----------



## VRacer-111

bigx5murf said:


> Although I'm sure it can be done. Don't assume the brz would instantly have more under hood room than a miata. Using a boxer engine, set extremely low, means the brz could have less room vertically than a miata. The miata motor is also set back extremely far, which means it could have more room horizontally as well.




LS motors fit in a FR-S/ BRZ like they were almost made for them... insanely cavernous room other than the hoodline with the front, where there is "enough" room. Basically any motor you can think of has already been put in a Twin...Lexus V8's which are larger than LS V8's fit as well...











And 2JZ...no problem:






Also there is a shop in the process of creating one with a builtup RB26 Skyline motor AND AWD system...no idea why, but they are...handling will be interesting/weird for sure, but a 1,000hp AWD sub-3,000lb car sounds interesting.


----------



## bigx5murf

The same can be said for the miata chassis. Here it is with the same lexus v8, in an older generation, with less room horizontally.
  
 http://jalopnik.com/for-29-000-this-1991-mazda-miata-has-a-surprising-v8-1624387205
  
 Then again, the miata has been around 4 generations, and has an aftermarket developed to the point where there's a number of off the shelf engine swap kits.You can buy nearly pnp kits to swap honda k20/k24, honda j32/j35 v6, older mustang v8s, LSx v8, and ford ecoboost. There's probably more, but those are just the ones I know of available today.
  
 The FRS/BRZ aftermarket grew amazingly quick. But at this point, I'm not sure it'll sustain, with an unsure future for the line.


----------



## Xeculus (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Podster

xeculus said:


> My grad present, 2013 911 Carrera 4S


 

 Awesome, this wass mine and obviously a few years earlier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## slair76116

Guys is there a forum for audiophile car audio setups? Or do you know any good car speakers something similar to kef ls50 monitors if there is such a car audio speakers. I have 17speaker system on my hyundai equus. 2014 model.


----------



## Xeculus

slair76116 said:


> Guys is there a forum for audiophile car audio setups? Or do you know any good car speakers something similar to kef ls50 monitors if there is such a car audio speakers. I have 17speaker system on my hyundai equus. 2014 model.


 
  
 There's a shop in my area that does audio setups for cars. Audison and Hertz have very, very impressive systems.


----------



## Blze001

xeculus said:


> My grad present, 2013 911 Carrera 4S


 
  
 I'm jealous.
  
 I still can't even think about affording a Porsche, and I graduated in 2011!


----------



## slair76116

Thanks bud, I'll have a look see.


----------



## DanPerezSax

blze001 said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> I still can't even think about affording a Porsche, and I graduated in 2011!


 
 Me either, and I graduated in '05!  That life just isn't gonna happen for everyone, I think...


----------



## Podster

danperezsax said:


> Me either, and I graduated in '05!  That life just isn't gonna happen for everyone, I think...




To be honest my first job did not take and then when repairs on the Cayman started I traded it in for a low note on a GTI and have been driving GTI's ever since. Still fun just a lot more affordable


----------



## DanPerezSax

podster said:


> To be honest my first job did not take and then when repairs on the Cayman started I traded it in for a low note on a GTI and have been driving GTI's ever since. Still fun just a lot more affordable


 
 Haha I hear that.  They're great cars.  I bought my Genesis Coupe when I was working a full-time day job, and they promptly eliminated my position and closed my building months later lol.  I'm still slogging it out making payments while self-employed, though.  Love this car!


----------



## pkcpga

Sorry my wife got mad, I posted car pics with plates visible. Will repost when I take pics without visible plates.
But my daily driver is a 2014 Mercedes Benz e550 sport, my wife's is a 2014 BMW 550ix, family wagon is 2016 Volvo XC90 t8 hybrid, new toy is 1971 Ferrari Dino(replaces a 2011 tesla roadster that set itself on fire, luckily it did this at a whole foods with no injuries but the car. My coworker not so lucky with his newer tesla sedan burning down his garage barn while charging. Talk about a product not ready for prime time.)


----------



## Vigrith

pkcpga said:


> Sorry my wife got mad, I posted car pics with plates visible. Will repost when I take pics without visible plates.
> But my daily driver is a 2014 Mercedes Benz e550 sport, my wife's is a 2014 BMW 550ix, family wagon is 2016 Volvo XC90 t8 hybrid, new toy is 1971 Ferrari Dino


 
  
 Good to see some love for the good ol Dino! Would love to see pictures of it, imgur allows you to edit out images nowadays so you can black out plates if you want.
  

  
 98 F355 Berlinetta, it's due for a new paint job but the terrible phone cam makes it look super pale.


----------



## pkcpga

vigrith said:


> Good to see some love for the good ol Dino! Would love to see pictures of it, imgur allows you to edit out images nowadays so you can black out plates if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome post a pic when you get it repainted.
Here's mine from the side, bought it from auction fully restored.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Just scored a *Mercedes-Benz* *S123 280TE* (W) of 1983, which resembles this one a lot, although mine has customized three-section full chrome bumpers as on the C123's and the W123 280E :



 Yes, I know I said I wanted to acquire a coupé, but I kind of found more pseudo-reasonable justifications to owning an estate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
  
 Update: I seem to be on a roll and just snatched another _*S123*_ estate, a 1983 _*240TD*_, looking very much like this one, without the baroque Fuchs alloy rims but with towing hook:



 This one won't achieve 200km/h like the 280TE, but it will be a good workhorse and offer better mileage.


----------



## Podster

Well after 4 GTI's and a Cayman thrown in there my teenage sons and all their sporting activities have driven me to the dark side
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the ride but sure miss the performance


----------



## MothAudio

2009 MINI Cooper Hot Chocolate Clubman


----------



## Gainastyle

I have a 2012 VW golf blue motion diesel. Before that i had a 96 VW bus syncro, ****ty van.
  
 My golf is really nice to drive, has enough power for my use and some really good security systems. The anti-skid system is unbelievably good!
 It only uses 3.8l pr 100km also! Thats 62 miles per gallon. Which is good, cus diesel costs 1.7$ pr liter or 6.5$ pr gallon.
  
 As most here are americans, does your car beat that?


----------



## Arty McGhee

2016 juke sl


----------



## C38368

Most days, I romp around in a 2002 Chevy Tahoe that some past owner shoved some one-ton springs into.
  
 But other days, when I'm not feeling too lazy, I'll roll this baby out:


----------



## DanPerezSax

c38368 said:


> Most days, I romp around in a 2002 Chevy Tahoe that some past owner shoved some one-ton springs into.
> 
> But other days, when I'm not feeling too lazy, I'll roll this baby out:


Yeeeeaaaahhhh boy! Hopefully copious burnouts ensue!


----------



## C38368

Haha, thanks 
  
 Honestly though, not much of a burnout guy. It'll break the tires through third, but I try to keep them hooked as much as possible! I also don't have any kind of a line lock, so I can only keep it going so far anyway.
  
 Still... you'll hear a hard launch


----------



## Podster

c38368 said:


> Most days, I romp around in a 2002 Chevy Tahoe that some past owner shoved some one-ton springs into.
> 
> But other days, when I'm not feeling too lazy, I'll roll this baby out:


 

 Nice C3, my new place has no place to keep my baby so I keep her in Gramp's Barn these days but occasionally get to go for a spin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ("58 Big Window, baby moons on 60's and 70's with zoomies under the steps, 327 looks like a toy under that big bonnet but will toast'em)


----------



## C38368

podster said:


> Nice C3, my new place has no place to keep my baby so I keep her in Gramp's Barn these days but occasionally get to go for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! Lovin' your truck. My wife things that we need a pickup (which we probably do). I'm trying to convince her that a late-50s Chevy with a Napco would be a good, err, investment 
  
 I hear you about space, though! We live in a 1912 bungalow right now, which was originally built with a one-"car" garage, detached. Some time in the '50s, a second bay was added, but it's completely separate from the original. They both open into an alleyway behind the house, and to make matters worse, the local PUC put a power pole five feet off the corner of the garage. Getting out isn't too bad. Getting it back in goes something like this: drive in from the right side, turn right into the neighbor's parking space to clear the fence immediately opposite the garage door, start a backwards turn into the garage, stop halfway so that you don't hit the far wall, crank right and pull forward almost into the fence, crank left to get into the bay. _THEN_ you have to back it all the way to the rear wall, get out, close the rolling door, and manually roll the car forward to within about an inch of the door. That will give you about twelve inches to open the access door and squeeze back out, into the backyard.
  
 Sheesh!


----------



## Podster

c38368 said:


> Thanks! Lovin' your truck. My wife things that we need a pickup (which we probably do). I'm trying to convince her that a late-50s Chevy with a Napco would be a good, err, investment
> 
> I hear you about space, though! We live in a 1912 bungalow right now, which was originally built with a one-"car" garage, detached. Some time in the '50s, a second bay was added, but it's completely separate from the original. They both open into an alleyway behind the house, and to make matters worse, the local PUC put a power pole five feet off the corner of the garage. Getting out isn't too bad. Getting it back in goes something like this: drive in from the right side, turn right into the neighbor's parking space to clear the fence immediately opposite the garage door, start a backwards turn into the garage, stop halfway so that you don't hit the far wall, crank right and pull forward almost into the fence, crank left to get into the bay. _THEN_ you have to back it all the way to the rear wall, get out, close the rolling door, and manually roll the car forward to within about an inch of the door. That will give you about twelve inches to open the access door and squeeze back out, into the backyard.
> 
> Sheesh!


 

 LOL, you sure want to park whatever you have with power steering in that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy St. Pat's, heading to the local pub for some green beer and bangers w/mash


----------



## C38368

Oh, yeah. No way that I'd get into this garage without power steering!
  
 Have fun mate, mind the crazies!


----------



## SoundDouble

Man, there are some nice rides on this site. Right now I have a 01 miata. It's a special edition so it came with bose sound system. I plan on yanking it that out though and bringing some audio love to it.

Before that I had an '89 nissan 240sx which was my wallet emptier for a while.


----------



## JamesCanada

Not the best picture... 
I got myself an Audi SQ5, all blacked out.
Nice engine, fun drive.
Not as spacious as I would like with 2 young kids, but I can't complain!


----------



## Thundereagle

@JamesCanada Nice ride! A bit above my budget though ^^


----------



## Sweetmeat

Just picked up my new BMW 2018 M240i. A true driver's car, rides better than an M2 but just as fast as my 400 HP GTO.


----------



## siberianman

Had a 1999 Honda City LXI from Thailand.


----------



## KyungMin

S2000 been a fun car.


----------



## Por_Tu_Guy

Any 911 fans?
Been eying out a 996 C4s for a while


----------



## koven

^ Me.  I'm eyeing the 991.2, been a fun 3+ years with my Z4 but 911 is next on my list.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Por_Tu_Guy said:


> Any 911 fans?
> Been eying out a 996 C4s for a while



Yes, I owned one for a time a few years ago.


I know own a different kind of Porsche.  Less fun, but more practical with a couple of dogs.


----------



## Wedge

I bought a 2014 Audi RS7 last year... most days I drive an 2008 Cadillac Escalade EXT or a 2013 Kia Rio


----------



## Keisuk3

Toyota Supra Mk3, issa slow meme


----------



## FangJoker

Por_Tu_Guy said:


> Any 911 fans?
> Been eying out a 996 C4s for a while



Lots of engine issues with those. I'd get a 911 made in 2009 and later for the most reliability. Engine issues are not cheap.

I ordered the 991.2 GT3RS a few months ago. This should hopefully be my last track car. I really wanted the GT2RS, but I live in a city that gets very hot and every turbo car I owned has suffered from heat soak. Some worse than others. And the GT2RS is a big step up in price.


----------



## Por_Tu_Guy

FangJoker said:


> Lots of engine issues with those. I'd get a 911 made in 2009 and later for the most reliability. Engine issues are not cheap.
> 
> I ordered the 991.2 GT3RS a few months ago. This should hopefully be my last track car. I really wanted the GT2RS, but I live in a city that gets very hot and every turbo car I owned has suffered from heat soak. Some worse than others. And the GT2RS is a big step up in price.



A GT3 RS would be my dream Porsche for track use and a regular CS or GTS for normal road use since the roads where I stay are not always the best. I personally prefer the naturally aspirated models over the turbos, but that being said I've been in a 991.2 Turbo S before and the launch control in that car is incredible so I'd imagine the GT2 RS would be even more so.


----------



## Phronesis

We have Porsches plus an AMG.  My wife and I drive on track a lot.


----------



## FangJoker

Por_Tu_Guy said:


> A GT3 RS would be my dream Porsche for track use and a regular CS or GTS for normal road use since the roads where I stay are not always the best. I personally prefer the naturally aspirated models over the turbos, but that being said I've been in a 991.2 Turbo S before and the launch control in that car is incredible so I'd imagine the GT2 RS would be even more so.



If you ever pick up a GTS model, do not get the optional sports suspension as it's tuned for the regular model. The GTS gets it's owned tuned suspension, but many people who buy it do not know that it gets special tuning and it's really good. I drive the GTS the most as it's incredibly well balanced and I like the 997.2 as it was the last to have hydraulic steering and has a shorter wheelbase. It has more of that 911 rear engine feel than the newer 991 models. I like the tech and track abilities of the 991, but the older models are more fun to drive on the street. If I didn't suffer from a bad neck and shoulder pain, I'd get a 964 or 993. PDK is really great especially at my age and my physical condition where rowing gears for several hours on a road trip stops being fun. Cayman S and GTS are great models too. They are extremely easy to drive at the limit, have more room for weekend trips, and can feel just as sporty as it's a 2 seater.


----------



## Phronesis

FangJoker said:


> If you ever pick up a GTS model, do not get the optional sports suspension as it's tuned for the regular model. The GTS gets it's owned tuned suspension, but many people who buy it do not know that it gets special tuning and it's really good. I drive the GTS the most as it's incredibly well balanced and I like the 997.2 as it was the last to have hydraulic steering and has a shorter wheelbase. It has more of that 911 rear engine feel than the newer 991 models. I like the tech and track abilities of the 991, but the older models are more fun to drive on the street. If I didn't suffer from a bad neck and shoulder pain, I'd get a 964 or 993. PDK is really great especially at my age and my physical condition where rowing gears for several hours on a road trip stops being fun. Cayman S and GTS are great models too. They are extremely easy to drive at the limit, have more room for weekend trips, and can feel just as sporty as it's a 2 seater.



Totally agreed on the 997 vs 991 comparison.  For me, the 997 is the ultimate street 911 - plenty of the old school 911 feel, yet also modern enough in the right ways.


----------



## FangJoker

Phronesis said:


> Totally agreed on the 997 vs 991 comparison.  For me, the 997 is the ultimate street 911 - plenty of the old school 911 feel, yet also modern enough in the right ways.



That's why I'll sell everything but the 997.2 Carrera GTS if I ever had to sell a car. I was talking to the former editor of Excellence magazine (I think he's the editor of the pca magazine now) on rennlist and he said that the 997.2 Carrera GTS with the special tuned suspension is his favorite overall street 911. It really is well balanced for all roads compared to the RS which can give me a headache on roads that aren't perfect. I'm just bummed that it's getting cold and track season is done til the spring.


----------



## bagwell359

You guys are killing me.  What great cars.  All I have is the past.

1969 Plymouth GTX w/ 426 Hemi that was beat.

Had a girlfriend with a '77 BMW 633CSii, and I drove.  The car was cool, she not so much.

Then a 1990 Acura Legend

Final good car was an '03 Infiniti G35 w/ cold air intake, and a stainless exhaust.

At least I never owned an SUV, truck, or station wagon.  But I do drive an '11 Avalon.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 11, 2018)

bagwell359 said:


> You guys are killing me.  What great cars.  All I have is the past.
> 
> 1969 Plymouth GTX w/ 426 Hemi that was beat.
> 
> ...


How about a '04 G35 manual?






That's the one I got, but the suspension is stiff for a daily driver, particularly in the congested area with rough roads in Mass, it's not the best option.  I was considering an M3, but decided to go for the value in a used G35 coupe.  They are a beaute.  Love the countour and the tailights.



I personally prefer the 2nd gen Acura Legend.



My generation was the rise of Japanese sports cars during the 90's.  Supra, MR2, NSX, Integra Type R, s2000, Civic Type R, Fair lady Z, 3000GT, Eclipse, RX7, Skyline GTR

I always wanted a GTR ever since the Skyline R34


----------



## bagwell359

SilverEars said:


> How about a '04 G35 manual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koven

koven said:


> ^ Me.  I'm eyeing the 991.2, been a fun 3+ years with my Z4 but 911 is next on my list.



Farewell Z4, hello 991.2!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

koven said:


> Farewell Z4, hello 991.2!



I hope that guy isn't looking for the engine...

I love that colour.  I love those rims.


----------



## viveksaikia22

I drive an Audi A7. Unfortunately, this model doesn't get much love in even Audi forums as well


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 12, 2020)

I didn't want to start a new thread for campers, but damn!  This is the camper I didn't know I wanted, wow!  Thing is built like a tank, and I bet it's military grade level stuff with off-road capabilities. 



Military has these huge trucks that's capable of going off-road to setup as a camper.


----------



## ostewart

Had a 1.4 diesel Mazda 2 for 2 months, all sorts of problems with it so I sold it and got a 1.8 Petrol Ford Focus (2008 model) instead


----------



## Ra97oR

It's been a while since the last post. I doubt many will know what I imported back in Feb.


----------



## lord_tris (Aug 11, 2020)

Just my lil hatchie with a jdm b18c swap and te37's


----------



## VRacer-111

I actually sold my FR-S recently... then ended picking up an inexpensive project car in decent shape...


----------



## terminaut




----------



## terminaut




----------



## SilverEars

I'm so excited for the new Branco.  Maybe time for me to takeup off-roading?


----------



## VRacer-111 (Aug 30, 2020)

New Bronco is nice, and definitely something I would really look more into if had the money for it (2-door Wildtrak version with manual transmission).

For the limited offroading stuff I like to do (more interested in just high speed unpaved desert trails), my modded 2WD Nissan Frontier works great. The only things really left to do to get it where I want it is install the Eaton TruTrac differential I bought to replace factory open one, make a custom seat mount for installing the Recaro Sportster GT drivers seat (stock seats are generally uncomfortable, too tall of a seating position, and don't hold well in cornering), do the Morimoto M LED 2.0 headlight retrofit (currently rocking the Diode Dynamic HID setup in the stock headlights along with their SS3 Sport Fog light), and eventually order the custom Shrockworks rear bumper (integrates the receiver and 7pin electrical connection into the bumper while providing additional 3" of clearance for departure angle, providing recovery points solidly connected to frame that could be used for pulling full tow weight capacity, and an actual reduction in weight over stock bumper + hitch combo.)

Already have good upgraded suspension (full Old Man Emu setup with 1/2" lift spacer and SPC adjustable upper front A-arms for better performance than stock all around even with the mild ~2" lift), upgraded tires/brake rotors/brake pads, an intake manifold spacer for more low end grunt (~30lbft more around 2krpms), and Hefty Fabrication custom aluminum radiator & engine protection undertrays (half the weight of the steel versions with ~80% of the protection level). Does great at taking primative desert roads/trails at high speed (85-90mph)... and rides and performs well at speed daily onroad as well even with the stock open differential.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 12, 2020)

VRacer-111 said:


> New Bronco is nice, and definitely something I would really look more into if had the money for it (2-door Wildtrak version with manual transmission).
> 
> For the limited offroading stuff I like to do (more interested in just high speed unpaved desert trails), my modded 2WD Nissan Frontier works great. The only things really left to do to get it where I want it is install the Eaton TruTrac differential I bought to replace factory open one, make a custom seat mount for installing the Recaro Sportster GT drivers seat (stock seats are generally uncomfortable, too tall of a seating position, and don't hold well in cornering), do the Morimoto M LED 2.0 headlight retrofit (currently rocking the Diode Dynamic HID setup in the stock headlights along with their SS3 Sport Fog light), and eventually order the custom Shrockworks rear bumper (integrates the receiver and 7pin electrical connection into the bumper while providing additional 3" of clearance for departure angle, providing recovery points solidly connected to frame that could be used for pulling full tow weight capacity, and an actual reduction in weight over stock bumper + hitch combo.)
> 
> Already have good upgraded suspension (full Old Man Emu setup with 1/2" lift spacer and SPC adjustable upper front A-arms for better performance than stock all around even with the mild ~2" lift), upgraded tires/brake rotors/brake pads, an intake manifold spacer for more low end grunt (~30lbft more around 2krpms), and Hefty Fabrication custom aluminum radiator & engine protection undertrays (half the weight of the steel versions with ~80% of the protection level). Does great at taking primative desert roads/trails at high speed (85-90mph)... and rides and performs well at speed daily onroad as well even with the stock open differential.


As I get older I get more and more interested in trucks.  I always wondered why F150 is best selling vehicle in the US?  I know the US has a culture for off-roading and ruggedly practical.

I think I'm just getting sick of less practicality of sporty cars.  It just feels good to be in a higher level vehicle that can take on more terrain types.

I've always been interested in Tacoma.  Maybe one in the horizon for me.


----------



## VRacer-111 (Sep 12, 2020)

I've always been interested in both trucks and sportscars. My first truck was a 1st gen Tacoma with the 2RZ 4cylinder motor and 5 speed manual. Made for a great daily driver and light hauler. I actually took a performance driving school in it and used it for autocrossing for a few years. I had sold it to a coworker for his son a few years after getting my FR-S since wasn't really driving it any more and it was just sitting around. About 4 years ago I starting thinking about getting another truck though when was wanting to get the FR-S prepped for track duty, but between not liking driving my dad's newer gen Tacoma (I only buy manual transmission vehicles and don't like the changes they did from the first gen to the newer ones, feels like you are driving a bus the way the pedals are setup) and the prices they command used I started looking at alternatives.

Naturally the Frontier came up and for what it offered at a big discount to Tacoma pricing I was sold. I like the boxier looks with shorter front overhang, the fully boxed in and reinforced chassis, the torquey VQ40 6cylinder engine,  nice 6-speed gear shifter similar in notchiness/directness to sportscars but with a longer throw, the hand brake lever being what and where it should be (not a freaking T pull handle you have to reach for under the dash). Basically for the price of a bare bones stripped down 4cylinder Tacoma you can get a nicely optioned V6 Frontier, and I did...

I can tell you this for certain, after living with a V6 mid-sized truck for over 3.5 years I won't ever go back to a 4-cylinder 'mini' truck again... world of difference between the two, especially when it comes to towing anything. I like the Frontier more than I liked my first gen Tacoma, and I really liked my '98 Tacoma. I think the 'midsize' truck with a V6/torquey motor is what makes it work. Just the right size, with enough weight to ride really well and a powerplant that is not anemic feeling. My Frontier accelerates quicker than my FR-S did to 80mph (aerodynamics start taking over past 80mph) and makes for a great Interstate cruiser.

And then when the road gets rough, it takes the roughness out of it and makes it fun (providing you keep the unsprung mass [wheels & tires] as light or lighter than stock)... a small light trucks feel like small light sportscars on rough roads and are more prone to being blown around on the highway and less secure feeling in wet conditions. While my FR-S wasn't ever bad in the wet, it was a matter of you having to really manage the rear end as it wanted to move around some, even on tires that perform really well in the wet. In comparison, in the Frontier it just grips and goes around corners in the wet with an extremely planted, solid feel. Whenever I had choice of vehicle to take in stormy, wet conditions I'd always prefer the Frontier.

For offroading trucks, the smaller midsizes are where it's at because you don't want a vehicle heavier or larger dimensioned than it needs to be... which is why you see all the support for the Tacomas, Frontiers, Rangers and not as much for the full sized trucks. The F150 kind of rides the line between being a little too big for serious offroad yet not too big. Then you have your dedicated Jeeps and FJs and the like whose mission is for offroading with onroad being a compromise. I'm not into rock climbing or serious expedition exploring - I just like to go fast and take turns quickly on both paved and unpaved terrain, my Frontier does that well enough for me.


----------



## sola

terminaut said:


>


Dream car


----------



## terminaut (Sep 30, 2020)

sola said:


> Dream car



Great taste!


----------



## Planar_head

It's been a long time since I've checked into this thread 

This is a picture of one of my toys, taken while I was driving it back home:


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 12, 2020)

Planar_head said:


> It's been a long time since I've checked into this thread
> 
> This is a picture of one of my toys, taken while I was driving it back home:


I always wanted one of those, must be fun to drive.    I hate the look of W30.  W20 is the best version.


----------



## Planar_head

SilverEars said:


> I always wanted one of those, must be fun to drive.    I hate the look of W30.  W20 is the best version.



It's an awesome gem to drive. I've spent some serious money modifying cars to equal the driving dynamics of a nearly bone stock SW20. It's also worth the backwards glance when I walk away from it.


----------



## SilverEars

Planar_head said:


> It's an awesome gem to drive. I've spent some serious money modifying cars to equal the driving dynamics of a nearly bone stock SW20. It's also worth the backwards glance when I walk away from it.


Personally, I think modern classics are 90's japanese sports cars.  Which was the Japanese culture's golden age.


----------



## KyungMin

Picked up a 2020 Honda Civic. Still have the S2000 and the Sentra.


----------



## fractus2

I've always wanted to be able to play my mp3s on the OEM car speakers. Finally got a cigarette lighter Imden FM transmitter from Amazon and use it with a Transcend TS-RDF5K USB Card Reader + SDHC microSD adapter. It remembers the last file played, and starts with that (from the beginning). This is fine for single song files, but sucks for my radio program recordings which are :59 long lol.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 3, 2021)

This thing is bas ass.  I need one.


----------



## Ra97oR

Seriously considering the GR Yaris to replace my EP3 Civic Type R. It drives amazing for a factory standard car but sadly completely lacking in sound.

The sensible way is just wait a few years when the hype dies down and get a second hand one for cheap.


----------



## SilverEars

Ra97oR said:


> Seriously considering the GR Yaris to replace my EP3 Civic Type R. It drives amazing for a factory standard car but sadly completely lacking in sound.
> 
> The sensible way is just wait a few years when the hype dies down and get a second hand one for cheap.


Didn't know there was hype with a Yaris.  Looks like they applied some design into what I thought was a boring tiny car.  So, this thing competes with a Civic type R now?


----------



## VRacer-111 (Jan 3, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Didn't know there was hype with a Yaris.  Looks like they applied some design into what I thought was a boring tiny car.  So, this thing competes with a Civic type R now?



AWD, turbo little rally monster thats shares nothing really with a stock 'Yaris'... I would have loved to have one if they were available in the US.


----------



## Ra97oR

SilverEars said:


> Didn't know there was hype with a Yaris.  Looks like they applied some design into what I thought was a boring tiny car.  So, this thing competes with a Civic type R now?


Bespoke chassis, engine, suspension setup and proper AWD system, with a 6 speed manual. It's more effort and commitment than a Civic Type R IMO.

The Yaris badge is only there for show. Shame about lack of sound from the factory. My S660 sounds more interesting than it for sure with a tiny 3 cylinder.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 3, 2021)

VRacer-111 said:


> AWD, turbo little rally monster thats shares nothing with a stock 'Yaris'... I would have loved to have one if they were available in the US.



Interesting.  261 horses from a 3 cylinder.  If I would trust turbo from any company, it would be Toyota.  This means light as hell, so better handling in the track?  I'd like to see it in the curved track.  I need to see what it can beat in a curved track.



Ra97oR said:


> Bespoke chassis, engine, suspension setup and proper AWD system, with a 6 speed manual. It's more effort and commitment than a Civic Type R IMO.
> 
> The Yaris badge is only there for show. Shame about lack of sound from the factory. My S660 sounds more interesting than it for sure with a tiny 3 cylinder.


By sound we mean the exhaust sound?  I got a 6 cylinder G35, and it sounds really nice out of tunnels.


----------



## Ra97oR

SilverEars said:


> Interesting.  261 horses from a 3 cylinder.  If I would trust turbo from any company, it would be Toyota.  This means light as hell, so better handling in the track?  I'd like to see it in the curved track.  I need to see what it can beat in a curved track.
> 
> By sound we mean the exhaust sound?  I got a 6 cylinder G35, and it sounds really nice out of tunnels.



It's still a 1300 kg car, with a pretty normal COG and engine layout. Compared to a S660, it's a lot heavier and doesn't handle like a road legal go-kart.

It behaves like a very good hot hatch in the corners from my test drive, suspension is well judge and very controlled for the height of the car. It just *grips and grips*, never felt the 2 LSD working unlike my FWD Type R where the LSD will pull the car towards the apex. The steering, chassis and drivetrain is amazing and don't need mods IMO. No drama or "playful" loose handling, simply tied down and grip as it goes.

In terms of intake or exhaust sound, it just lacks any. No fun turbo noises or throaty exhaust sound, just nothing. Inside the cabin, there pumped in audio through the speakers that sounds OKish but doesn't sound like a sporty car at all.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 3, 2021)

Ra97oR said:


> It's still a 1300 kg car, with a pretty normal COG and engine layout. Compared to a S660, it's a lot heavier and doesn't handle like a road legal go-kart.


S660 has 63 horses, which made me disinterested.  It didn't even have decent amount of power. I wonder what is the most ratio of horses to weight for stock factory car, not moded?  <-forget I asked this, it's got to be some supercar.  What I was meaning was from light weight class cars like Yaris, not supercars.  Probably Miata, S2000, or MR2.

I'm guessing this is more for daily driver that happens to be fun.

Please no fart can exhausts.  It's better to just to not have those sounds.  It's proper to have big sounds from big engines.


----------



## Ra97oR

SilverEars said:


> S660 has 63 horses, which made me disinterested.  It didn't even have decent amount of power. I wonder what is the most ratio of horses to weight for stock factory car, not moded?  <-forget I asked this, it's got to be some supercar.  What I was meaning was from light weight class cars like Yaris, not supercars.  Probably Miata, S2000, or MR2.
> 
> I'm guessing this is more for daily driver that happens to be fun.
> 
> Please no fart can exhausts.  It's better to just to not have those sounds.  It's proper to have big sounds from big engines.


I don't own any stock factory car, and I do agree without mods the kei limited 64ps is pretty slow.

It's never meant to be a track monster, so having less power means I can use all of it all the time, even at about 90ps now it's still slow enough to have fun within legal speed. Especially when I can pull over 1G in the corners on a daily commute with traction to spare. Bone stock one will still hold 1.3G from factory in the bends. It's just made for corners and corners only. With less than 10 in the whole country, it's also pretty interesting to own.

Old MR2 and Elise might be close with more power. Kei-cars are simply not for NA market.

I have a very quiet exhaust and a carbon intake, it makes all the right noises quietly. On the other hand, GR Yaris sounds like a standard Yaris Hybrid. Completely uninspiring, my only gripe about the car really.


----------



## VRacer-111




----------



## SilverEars (Jan 4, 2021)

0-60 in 5.31 sec.  Impressive for it's class.  It must be pretty light.


----------



## Podster (Apr 19, 2021)

Have not stopped by here in a while but my wife is on the last year of her lease so I'm starting to look since I'm giving her my Outback. Coming to the Outback from four VW GTI's in a row I sure miss my small, nimble and toss-able cars. Ever since the scandal (known as the 73 million $ bump in the road for VW) my wife hates them and would give me daily grief if I got one so have considered a S-Cooperwerks Clubman or depending on review & specs one of these


----------



## Jayden

Hi all, I have a question. What would be a nice first car to have?


----------



## pkcpga

Jayden said:


> Hi all, I have a question. What would be a nice first car to have?


Depends on your budget and needs?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Get a......
LAMBORGHINI​


----------



## homesickmadmax

Jayden said:


> Hi all, I have a question. What would be a nice first car to have?


You can't go wrong with a civic or a corolla.


----------



## Podster

homesickmadmax said:


> You can't go wrong with a civic or a corolla.


 Good call, wife's had both and moved to a CRV these days. Me, I'm more of a German guy so Golf or Jetta would be my pick for a 1st timer. (for sure a stick)  Guess it would also be budget driven as well As mentioned above won't be long before Elon has the Model 2 out the factory and if that's not your bag and you can reach into the 30's I'd consider GTI, A3 or even a Clubman since BMW has a heavy hand in the Mini now I got a small crush as one of my golfing buddies has this one


----------



## 539465

Honda Pilot, Honda Civic (electric hybrid with dead battery so around 100hp), Toyota Corolla
the usual

oh and 2016 Chevrolet Camaro SS and 2009 Lexus IS350 which was only half a second slower to 60mph

Now most of those cars are gone and I want -> Audi RS5 4.2 FSI(B8) -> Audi R8 RWS -> Aston Martin V8 4.0L Vantage -> that stupid ridiculous Lamborghini SUV


----------



## Podster (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice, the UR-Us 






And for thiose who did not think they spent enough for a stock one


----------



## Podster (Apr 26, 2021)

If we are talking dream cars mine has been and has been this since the original Group B's  Small, nimble and toss-able is my fave





959

Couple other Slouches in the background here


----------



## Jayden

pkcpga said:


> Depends on your budget and needs?


Not sure about budget, but its really just a mode of transport to get me around places!


----------



## Jayden

homesickmadmax said:


> You can't go wrong with a civic or a corolla.


I've been looking at Civics too! But at the back of my mind I am thinking of Swifts?


----------



## Podster

Well this got the Clampett's around OK


----------



## KyungMin

homesickmadmax said:


> You can't go wrong with a civic or a corolla.


He’s right.. this things a blast to drive..


----------



## Jayden

KyungMin said:


> He’s right.. this things a blast to drive..


Oh my this looks like poison right here.. JDMs are the way to go！


----------



## SilverEars (May 24, 2021)

I'm not a sporty car person anymore.  Got rid of my G35 coupe manual, and got a 2013 RDX with low mileage.  Really happy with the RDX.  Lots of luxury features and very very quiet inside the car, and I wanted a lot of room inside the car to lug around stuff in the back.  I could have went for a truck, but I want something comfortable and quiet in the inside.  I think RDX are under valued due to not as popular as Lexus or German luxury.  So, they are worth looking into for great deals.  Mine is V6 and I just luv the way it feels in terms of comfort.  Too old for sporty cars now.  RDX has such a smooth ride, opposite of the stiff suspension G35.  Electronic steering feels really easy, it's just all around good vehicle for an oldie like me. lol.

If anybody was looking for compact SUV like RAV4 or CRV, I would highly recommend the RDX instead.  Superior in everyway and you can get them around the same price range, and it has luxury features.  Also, you got V6 engine and AWD (no brainer).  Much better than the V4s typical front wheel drives of most compact SUVs out there.

I'm not a car fixer person, so no way for me to go German vehicles, and lately I've been hearing bad things about Lexus.  I wanted Japanese reliability.  All my previous cars were Japanese except one, and all treated me well so far.

I was actually on the lookout for a Toyota hybrid SUV to save on gas, but I figure I won't be driving a ton.  The newest RAV4 Hybrid or Prime gets great MPG for an SUV.  I'm not looking to spend that much on new right now.

Also, the new Bronco would have been fun, but not the class of vehicle I need for easy rides.


----------



## Podster

So I guess I should not reference the Clampett's car ever again as a drunk or at least driver under the influence totaled my 2018 Outback the 24th of May when he smashed into the drivers side rear as it was parked across the street from our house in my neighbors driveway which runs parallel to our street however still 4-5 feet inside the curb. So the driver hops the curb and hits it, shoves it 12 feet into the neighbors car and is somehow able to scurry away  We saw his dual cab pickup turning on the next street up as we ran out our door but it was dark and his plate could not been seen so my first instinct was to jump in my car and chase him down only to approach my car and realize I was not going anywhere!





Fortunately it was parked (no one in the car) and looks like 40 years of paying insurance has finally paid off so to speak





Hopefully my 3rd Outback will be the charm


----------



## SilverEars

Podster said:


> So I guess I should not reference the Clampett's car ever again as a drunk or at least driver under the influence totaled my 2018 Outback the 24th of May when he smashed into the drivers side rear as it was parked across the street from our house in my neighbors driveway which runs parallel to our street however still 4-5 feet inside the curb. So the driver hops the curb and hits it, shoves it 12 feet into the neighbors car and is somehow able to scurry away  We saw his dual cab pickup turning on the next street up as we ran out our door but it was dark and his plate could not been seen so my first instinct was to jump in my car and chase him down only to approach my car and realize I was not going anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious.  40 years of insurance paid off. lol

I always wanted to try a Subaru.  It's popular in places that snows a ton like in the New England area.  I want to know why it's so popular there.


----------



## Podster (May 25, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> That's hilarious.  40 years of insurance paid off. lol
> 
> I always wanted to try a Subaru.  It's popular in places that snows a ton like in the New England area.  I want to know why it's so popular there.



Obviously I was being facetious but on the bright side their not raising my rates  Well being a top rated 4 wheel drive vehicle you may have answered your own question about popularity in snowy climbs Like a few other cars they have proven off road bloodlines






or more to your point


----------



## atarione

Podster said:


> So I guess I should not reference the Clampett's car ever again as a drunk or at least driver under the influence totaled my 2018 Outback the 24th of May when he smashed into the drivers side rear as it was parked across the street from our house in my neighbors driveway which runs parallel to our street however still 4-5 feet inside the curb. So the driver hops the curb and hits it, shoves it 12 feet into the neighbors car and is somehow able to scurry away  We saw his dual cab pickup turning on the next street up as we ran out our door but it was dark and his plate could not been seen so my first instinct was to jump in my car and chase him down only to approach my car and realize I was not going anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Bought a 2020 Silverado LT last August... in Dec 2020 a painfully under insured drunken ahole plowed into the back of my truck (on the upside it was parked so my wife and I uninjured as we were not in the Truck).. bent the frame .. according to the Police he had to be going 70~ mph (35mph limit) totaled the truck

My insurance paid me +6K over what I had into the truck ... (used car prices are insane right now) .. got a 2021 Silverado LT 4x4 at the very end of December. 

I hope my insurance goes after that drunk jerk till the end of time for their $46~K back





This is my Silverado after getting washed today.


----------



## Podster

atarione said:


> I Bought a 2020 Silverado LT last August... in Dec 2020 a painfully under insured drunken ahole plowed into the back of my truck (on the upside it was parked so my wife and I uninjured as we were not in the Truck).. bent the frame .. according to the Police he had to be going 70~ mph (35mph limit) totaled the truck
> 
> My insurance paid me +6K over what I had into the truck ... (used car prices are insane right now) .. got a 2021 Silverado LT 4x4 at the very end of December.
> 
> ...


Looks nice, glad you and the misses are safe as well I had paid mine off last summer not to have a car note with our baby starting college next year while his brother will start his third year and I wanted no note with two in college at the same time! Fortunately as you say used prices are up right now and I was able to pay off a small loan, a credit card and only ended up with a $225 payment for 36 months so I too made out pretty well. Can't beat white and holds better resale


----------



## SilverEars (May 28, 2021)

The new Tacoma TRD is a beaute. I luv the headlight design.  I luv the colors they come in.  I want the army tan color.   I dislike their interiors however.  Taco will be mine one day.


----------



## SilverEars (May 28, 2021)

I find her channel/show entertaining.  It seems she knowledgeable enough to give us the necessary low-down (I like that she does when she does under the hood segment), but also does the review in a entertaining way (takes off road vehicles off road etc..).  I like watching Top Gear for the personality, and I feel her channel is the same.  Of course it's not on the same level as the original Top Gear with the original gang.  But, I like shows with a personality.

Anybody from foreign countries, this video could be interesting. It's a drive across the US from East to West.

It's crazy how well kept this 1994 Ford Ranger is.  How does someone take care of a truck that well?


----------



## SilverEars (May 29, 2021)

Ford F150 electric.  MKBHD did his research.   Electric has great potential for off-roading with high torque at low gear.

I hate the look of Fords however.  Boring lookin and don't age gracefully.  Tacoma is way better lookin.


----------



## SilverEars

Why we see so many Tacomas and Rubicons in the places with such awsome off-roading areas.


----------



## fractus2

the old - 04 Civic > 200k






new 2019 Fit


----------



## SilverEars (May 31, 2021)

It seems like Lexus GX470 is a hidden gem in the used market for those into off-roading as it's a Lexus version of Toyota Land-Cruiser.  We know that Toyotas can go for half a million miles or more.

It has beast of an engine for high torque, but also, gas mileage will be poor for those looking it as an everyday driver.

I don't like how the attachments at the bottom causes lower ground clearance.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## mammal

Imagine my surprise when I came home one day and noticed my neighbour got himself a new car.


----------



## dougms3

My former pride and joy.  

2011 Mazdaspeed 3

- Upgraded sound system with a fast and clean Diamond Audio 10" sub 
- 318whp / 343wtq stock turbo on dyno at Moore Automotive house of Evos
- Evo X wheels spray painted black initially then powder coated dirty gold.


----------



## 544592

Have a Model 3 LR with Acceleration Boost, fully de-badged with the aero rims on... Stealthy.

I had only taken this photo in Camp Mode on a camping/cycling trip in Skye earlier this year to annoy my hillwalking pal. 🤣 I did sleep in a tent (but I didn't tell him that).


----------



## Podster

mammal said:


> Imagine my surprise when I came home one day and noticed my neighbour got himself a new car.



Lucky neighbor, she's a beauty. I'd be happy with the VW sitting next to it


----------



## mammal

Podster said:


> Lucky neighbor, she's a beauty. I'd be happy with the VW sitting next to it


Me too  The next week I checked they added another car, Ferrari LaFerrari, but me being stupid I did not take a pic (I no longer live there).


----------



## Podster

mammal said:


> Me too  The next week I checked they added another car, Ferrari LaFerrari, but me being stupid I did not take a pic (I no longer live there).


Ooh, is it a red one like this?


----------



## mammal

Podster said:


> Ooh, is it a red one like this?


Yep, that was it.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 23, 2021)

Saw this review of the new Tesla S.  Tesla got to have one of the worst designers.  The would have been better off getting feedback from people with common sense.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I have a 2021 VW Golf GTI Clubsport (300hp version).
It has DCC, and 19" wheels. It drives better than my previous car (a 2008 Daewoo Matiz Joy). *shrug*
... Honestly, I think it's kinda awesome.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice and clean, and a huge change from your previous whip


----------



## Death_Block

Lexus IS220.
It's alright.


----------



## theaudiologist1

930 or 964?


----------



## theaudiologist1

I drive a 911 993 in NFS


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

911 993 Carrera... A true classic. I actually saw one about a week ago in red cruising by the office. Glad someone is keeping it up.


----------



## Podster

KcMsterpce said:


> I have a 2021 VW Golf GTI Clubsport (300hp version).
> It has DCC, and 19" wheels. It drives better than my previous car (a 2008 Daewoo Matiz Joy). *shrug*
> ... Honestly, I think it's kinda awesome.


Nice (I'm going to toast your new GTI tonight with a nice big bottle of Chimay), you know I'm Jelli as these were my previous 4 to my 2018 Outback (Totaled by a Drunk Driver 4 months ago) and is now a 2021 Outback but boys off to college and when this one is paid off I'm GTI bound again  





But alas and per Shrek "It'll do Donkey"


----------



## KcMsterpce

Podster said:


> Nice (I'm going to toast your new GTI tonight with a nice big bottle of Chimay), you know I'm Jelli as these were my previous 4 to my 2018 Outback (Totaled by a Drunk Driver 4 months ago) and is now a 2021 Outback but boys off to college and when this one is paid off I'm GTI bound again
> 
> 
> 
> But alas and per Shrek "It'll do Donkey"


Haha wow, you got some Golf history! Sweet, I actually saw a Mk5 Golf GTI in the exact same color yesterday. I like that body design a lot.
A co-worker has an R32. He treats it with a lot of care, quite a car lover.


----------



## Alfred Oz

2019 Ford Ranger Raptor


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice truck!

I haven't been all that interested in electric vehicles until I saw there was an electric Ford Lightning with 563 horsepower and 775 lb.-ft. of torque coming next year  0_0


----------



## lord_tris

Going down for the winter.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

That hatchback chassis is crazy light. Do you have an Integra engine in there?


----------



## lord_tris

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> That hatchback chassis is crazy light. Do you have an Integra engine in there?


JDM b18c


----------



## Podster

lord_tris said:


> Going down for the winter.


Guessing that hood on the wall means you've gone carbon? You've addressed it nicely


----------



## lord_tris

Podster said:


> Guessing that hood on the wall means you've gone carbon? You've addressed it nicely


Nope just a flat black one. The original has a pea size bubble of rust on the front of it so to not make it worse i got this hood till i find a carbon or get the original one fixed and painted.


----------



## BrownBear

Love that Honda....Honda guy here for sure. I own several cars (similar to headphones, it seems lol) but my daily is either my OBS F150 or Focus ST. I also work on cars for a living. I'm into any type of engine stuff lol.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I'm a Honda guy too.


----------



## BrownBear

I used to be one of those 'anti-Honda' guys a long time ago lol. Then I fell in love with them. I used to have a 12 Civic as my daily until I got the ST, but I still have my 95 Civic which I simply adore. I even get to garage keep it lol.


----------



## Podster (Jan 7, 2022)

Wife's had/has CRV and Civics before that and my heart is with the German's for putting the horses to the ground but I guess we all have our faves 





Having an '83, '88, '95 and 2008 I'm still sold this car was the emphasis and definition of "A Hot Hatch". But I would drive any German Auto ; Maybach, Porsche, Mercedes, Audi or BMW over most other European/Asian cars but to each their own And my best friend is strictly American and says none of them stand a chance against his Ford Focus RS much less his Shelby GT500 but I let him think that  I will say I think I could be forced with little to no provocation to drive this jewel  LOL





As you can see from a couple parked on my file cabinet  Well one anyway 





Thinking I could probably get into all 315hp on this "R is for Rocket" "In My Pocket" courtesy Lowell 





However if SWMBO has her way she'll insist this one before the "R"! I mean I'm dropping 114 Horses but Ooh the Panasche


----------



## qua2k

My baby... just wish it was a bit taller off of the ground now that i have had it for a few years.


----------



## Podster (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh sorry, I was Day Dreaming again 






OR





Alfissimo


----------



## BrownBear

Very nice, love the wheels too actually. Wheels are one of the trickier parts of a car to get right, in my opinion.


----------



## KyungMin

Can I join the Honda guy crew too?


----------



## lord_tris

97 cx hatch with jdm b18c and og te37 wheels.


----------



## Ra97oR

Totally Honda-fi


----------



## theruns

Here's what I'd been driving the last few years:

1993 Saturn SW1






And now for something new!

A 2017 Ford Fiesta SE


----------



## UntilThen




----------



## ryanmatic

I miss my S2000 but I love my bananacar.


----------



## KcMsterpce

KyungMin said:


> Can I join the Honda guy crew too?


I was heavily considering a Honda, but here in Belgium there were two dealers. Then I thought, "Wow, if something breaks - and with a looming chip shortage (this was March 2021), not sure how long it would take for replacement parts." So I went with a European car, because well... dealerships and shops are EVERYWHERE haha. But I like both those cars.


----------



## Podster (Feb 8, 2022)

ryanmatic said:


> I miss my S2000 but I love my bananacar.


I love bananas  My last banana............................'06 Cayman (alas Mama said bye bye for me with new 5 & 3 year olds)! Probably a wise choice since all my fun money is going to two different colleges now  Love that Suby 





To really through you off my banana prior to the Cayman  (however almost 30 years apart, not in vehicle age but ownership periods)





Good lookin' Honda @UntilThen, wife is on her 3rd CRV and had 2 Civics prior


----------



## UntilThen

Podster said:


> Good lookin' Honda @UntilThen, wife is on her 3rd CRV and had 2 Civics prior



Thank you. I had 2 Honda Accord Euro prior.   One of them have a nice concealed sound system.  Those were the days. Now I love the space the CRV provides.


----------



## shafat777

2021 Honda Accord Sport 2.0T


----------



## F208Frank

I used to drive a 911, now I drive a Sienna. True story.


----------



## Willehallem

Price TBA but I'm saving up for this already 
spice-x sx1 ev


----------



## Podster

Willehallem said:


> Price TBA but I'm saving up for this already
> spice-x sx1 ev


Ah yes the new Italian electric race car for all drivers! Think I still like the Alfa more and for sure the K-Egg  Not saying the Spicy would not be fun though  

I'd like one of these babies here: (The New R8 or 917 Cayman GT4-RS)









The Spice-X is cute though  





Now you got me wishing what I'll never have, again!


----------



## Willehallem

I love the old R8 Design, this is the first time seeing that new design, it doesn't do much for me. With the spice x I might actually be brave enough to do a few laps on a racetrack just for giggles. With a  gt4 I'd never wanna do that lol


----------



## dougms3

Aston Martin vantage, not mine.

Absolutely filthy street pornography.


----------



## Podster

dougms3 said:


> Aston Martin vantage, not mine.
> 
> Absolutely filthy street pornography.


Indeed and pictures don't even do that car justice, I had one (navy blue) come by me a few months ago and they have some sexy lines


----------



## grokit (Apr 2, 2022)

I used to have Subarus, pickup trucks and a minivan until this.




7 years old, just ~31k miles. Drives like it's on rails. Burmester sound.

The only thing I don't love about this car, is that I can't leave it at any local hiking trailheads.


----------



## dankthropod

I think I have fallen in love (mercedes 190 evolution II, I wish it was mine.)


----------



## gikigill

grokit said:


> I used to have Subarus, pickup trucks and a minivan until this.
> 
> 
> 7 years old, just ~31k miles. Drives like it's on rails. Burmester sound.
> ...



The E-Class is a favorite of mine. An allrounder that carries five plus luggage, not too big, handsome to boot, good tech but not overloaded, all Mercedes safety features and good engines.

Had a W210 as my first car decades ago and now a Coupe that will be replaced by a Wagon due to a new arrival. All of them are very relaxing to drive all day and you would step out feeling better than when you stepped in after a long day.


----------



## grokit

gikigill said:


> All of them are very relaxing to drive all day and you would step out feeling better than when you stepped in after a long day.


That was actually the impetus for trading 'down' from a slightly newer Subaru with quite a few less miles on it. The Subaru vibrated so much on the highway that it was aggravating a medical condition, that's now thankfully starting to subside. My C Class never once hurt me so I couldn't grip the wheel.

The only other thing though is it came with all the extras, which I love except for the 19" low profile tires. They're great on the highway, but the 18" still-staggered setup goes much better with the potholes around these parts. I just saw a set of mint AMG wheels on Craigslist, and I'm thinking about going for them.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

grokit said:


> The only other thing though is it came with all the extras, which I love except for the 19" low profile tires. They're great on the highway, but the 18" still-staggered setup goes much better with the potholes around these parts. I just saw a set of mint AMG wheels on Craigslist, and I'm thinking about going for them.


The horrible roads in Baltimore will pop your tires and bend your rims so I've given up on any low profile setup sadly. The positive is that you don't get curb rash when you parallel park too close.


----------



## gikigill

grokit said:


> That was actually the impetus for trading 'down' from a slightly newer Subaru with quite a few less miles on it. The Subaru vibrated so much on the highway that it was aggravating a medical condition, that's now thankfully starting to subside. My C Class never once hurt me so I couldn't grip the wheel.
> 
> The only other thing though is it came with all the extras, which I love except for the 19" low profile tires. They're great on the highway, but the 18" still-staggered setup goes much better with the potholes around these parts. I just saw a set of mint AMG wheels on Craigslist, and I'm thinking about going for them.



If this gen comes with 17" rims, go for those for the best ride quality. The W220 S Class had 16" rims and had brilliant ride quality.

Bigger rims look great but smaller ones sa you probably know offer better ride quality. I stuck with 17" instead of going to 18 or 19 on a CLK and it had a creamy smooth ride all day long.


----------



## dankthropod

My parent's C class with 17 inch rims rides incredibly well, I don't know about other rim sizes though.


----------



## grokit (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks guys, for all the input on wheel/tire sizes. I made the decision today (last day of costco's tire sale, which was coincidentally also decision day for the amg wheel listing) to follow your collective advice and get a 17" non-staggered setup.



HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> The horrible roads in Baltimore will pop your tires and bend your rims so I've given up on any low profile setup sadly. The positive is that you don't get curb rash when you parallel park too close.


Yes! Same with Los Anchorage. For me it's not so much parallel parking, it's more all manner of drive-throughs trying to get closer to things like banks, payment kiosks and occasional fast food. Although I hardly ever do the latter anymore, which is partly due to driving a late-model Mercedes so it's even helped my dietary profile.



gikigill said:


> If this gen comes with 17" rims, go for those for the best ride quality. The W220 S Class had 16" rims and had brilliant ride quality.
> 
> Bigger rims look great but smaller ones sa you probably know offer better ride quality. I stuck with 17" instead of going to 18 or 19 on a CLK and it had a creamy smooth ride all day long.





dankthropod said:


> My parent's C class with 17 inch rims rides incredibly well, I don't know about other rim sizes though.



There were other factors at play (the 18" amg rims are really nice so they were needed):

looking at aftermarket wheels/tires, I had to choose between C300 non-amg or 4-track staggered fit. So the AMG rims _probably_ would've fit, which isn't good enough for a 3-figure (asking $1k including sensors) craigslist purchase. At least not for me. But they are beautiful wheels.
the tires that are included with the 18" amg rims are basically the crappiest tires you can find reviews on (continental procontact), meaning that they might not make it through the winter. Especially if I hit a pothole lol. And none of the staggered 18" rear sizes of the tires I was interested in are available, even this early.
I found the tires I wanted during the last day of costco's sale, added some aftermarket velox all-season rims, and won't be dealing with changing over to studs again unless we get another ice age. Then the 19" studded winter setup will come out of the closet. Kidding not kidding. I'll probably be able to sell them.
hopefully the install will go smoothly at costco. The tire sale discount offset the wheel shipping surcharge. Having a coscto credit card and executive membership also helps. But the main thing, besides the tire issues, is if there's any issues it's better than going through craigslist and a local mechanic/tire shop.
Okay it's a forum so here's some pics. You've already seen what I have now.

First up, the craigslisting for the 18" staggered setup:





_pretty sharp, but still pretty low profile_

Next we have the velox hyper silver maxx wheels I ended up with:




_Thumbs up that they're rated all-weather_

I'm most excited about the new tires, michelin crossclimate2. These get good reviews.





_225/50R17, right in the middle of velox's recommended sizes for the wheel on my car_

So whaddya think, will my tpms sensors fit? What about the locking hub nuts?


----------



## grokit (Jun 1, 2022)

gikigill said:


> If this gen comes with 17" rims, go for those for the best ride quality. The W220 S Class had 16" rims and had brilliant ride quality.





grokit said:


> Thanks guys, for all the input on wheel/tire sizes. I made the decision today (last day of costco's tire sale, which was coincidentally also decision day for the amg wheel listing) to follow your collective advice and get a 17" non-staggered setup.



Ah well best laid plans. Had to change again, but I think we're all set now. Already have the new set of sensors, everything has arrived.

Turns out that even though my model year came with 17" non or 18/19" staggered, the fact that it came with one of the bigger sizes on it means that it also came with the oversize calipers. 17" wheels are a no-go because 'offset'. The 18" AMGs would probably fit, but couldn't get the tires for them. After speaking with the velox mercedes guy on the phone we decide to get an 18" non-staggered (which Mercedes doesn't even sell) setup. It leans slightly more towards ride quality than the 18" staggered.

Same tires, all same size with different style wheels. I like these better. Plus they have a cool name: Nirvana.




No more changing over to winter tires any more, and now I can rotate them as needed. Thanks for listening.


----------



## dougms3

I went on this Dream Car Tour today.  I can't remember the last time I had this much fun.  Jon is a great guide and made the experience truly a dream.

https://www.gothamdreamcars.com/dream-car-tour

Highly recommended.


----------



## dougms3

Really enjoyed the Ferrari 458, what a beast.  Razer sharp handling, light on its feet and accelerates like a bat out of hell.  Also surprisingly comfy.


----------



## Podster

Just passing by  

Sign me up





Nice tour by the way Doug


----------



## dougms3

Podster said:


> Just passing by
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> ...


I cant remember a time when i had more fun than that tour as an adult.

Its pretty nice because you get chances to "stretch your legs" in each car.  We are all on walkies and lead car will give warning if anything is up ahead like deer or the boys with the cherries and berries.

Lots of space in between all the cars and also a tail car, in case you take a wrong turn.


----------



## Philimon

New car. Had one month now. It does a to b fine.


----------



## Death_Block

Philimon said:


> New car. Had one month now. It does a to b fine.


Is that the new outback? My mum has one pushing 300 000 and not a spanner used on it


----------



## Philimon

Yes. Here is the butt side.


----------



## ST33L

Z06… and ordering a ‘23 Z06:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice! That color scheme looks mean. 

I know it's not ideal for the track but I wish 'vettes had airbag suspension. The ingress and egress is a little tricky for the less athletically inclined   I did read the newest version pulls the seat back automatically to make it a little easier.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Very nice! That color scheme looks mean.
> 
> I know it's not ideal for the track but I wish 'vettes had airbag suspension. The ingress and egress is a little tricky for the less athletically inclined   I did read the newest version pulls the seat back automatically to make it a little easier.



I never had a problem with Vettes because they have enough clearance over my head. I often bang my head trying to sit in $hitboxes since even though it's easier to get your can (hah, on-topic but not "that" can) in place on the seat, I hit my head on the frame. And I'm not tall by any stretch.

So I suggest buying a few Corvettes of various generations and see if it changes your opinion


----------



## Podster

gimmeheadroom said:


> I never had a problem with Vettes because they have enough clearance over my head. I often bang my head trying to sit in $hitboxes since even though it's easier to get your can (hah, on-topic but not "that" can) in place on the seat, I hit my head on the frame. And I'm not tall by any stretch.
> 
> So I suggest buying a few Corvettes of various generations and see if it changes your opinion


"Hey Hefe, would you say I have a PLETHORA" of CORVETTE'S    Sorry, could not help myself on this one Be nice just to have enough bank to buy a plethora of them

My kind of "Bat Mobile"


----------

